# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير آيات التوحيد في القرآن المجيد

## أبو فراس السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
 

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد:*


*فإن في القرآن الكريم البراهين العظيمة على إثبات التوحيد والإخلاص لله تعالى وحده*


*ونقض الشرك والرد على المشركين 

وهي مبثوثة في سور القرآن الكريم*



*فرأيت أن أجمع ما تيسر منها مع تفسيرها*


*للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى*


*من تفسيره العظيم تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان،*


*عسى الله تعالى أن يكرمنا وسائر المسلمين 

بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح،

 وأسميته* 


*تفسير آيات التوحيد في القرآن المجيد* 
 
*************************
 
*( 1 ) :

 سورةالفاتحة*
 

* { بِسْمِ اللَّهِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ ( 1 )*
 
*ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   ( 2)

 ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ ( 3)*
 
*مَـٰلِكِ يَوْمِ ٱلدّينِ ( 4)

 إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ( 5)*
 
*ٱهْدِنَا ٱلصّرَاطَ ٱلْمُسْتَقِيم  َ ( 6)*  
*صِرَاطَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ 

غَيْرِ ٱلْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ ٱلضَّالّينَ ( 7)}**{ 1 - 7 }*

 

*{ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ } أي: أبتدئ بكل اسم لله تعالى,* 

*لأن لفظ { اسم } مفرد مضاف, 
فيعم جميع الأسماء [الحسنى].*



*{ اللَّهِ } هو المألوه المعبود,
 المستحق لإفراده بالعبادة,* 

*لما اتصف به من صفات الألوهية 
وهي صفات الكمال.*




*{ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ } 
اسمان دالان على أنه تعالى ذو الرحمة الواسعة العظيمة*
*التي وسعت كل شيء, وعمت كل حي,* 

*وكتبها للمتقين المتبعين لأنبيائه ورسله.
 فهؤلاء لهم الرحمة المطلقة,*
*ومن عداهم فلهم نصيب منها.*



*واعلم أن من القواعد المتفق عليها بين سلف الأمة وأئمتها,*
*الإيمان بأسماء الله وصفاته, وأحكام الصفات.*


*فيؤمنون مثلا, بأنه رحمن رحيم,*
*ذو الرحمة التي اتصف بها, المتعلقة بالمرحوم.*
*فالنعم كلها, أثر من آثار رحمته,* 
*وهكذا في سائر الأسماء.* 
*يقال في العليم: إنه عليم ذو علم, يعلم [به] كل شيء,*
*قدير, ذو قدرة يقدر على كل شيء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ }
 [هو] الثناء على الله بصفات الكمال,* 
*وبأفعاله الدائرة بين الفضل والعدل, 
**فله الحمد الكامل,* *
بجميع الوجوه.* 




*{ رَبّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   }
 الرب, هو المربي جميع العالمين 
-وهم من سوى الله-* 
*بخلقه إياهم, وإعداده لهم الآلات,
 وإنعامه عليهم بالنعم العظيمة,* 
*التي لو فقدوها, لم يمكن لهم البقاء. 
**فما بهم من نعمة,
 فمنه تعالى.*



*وتربيته تعالى لخلقه نوعان: عامة وخاصة.*
 

*فالعامة:
**
هي خلقه للمخلوقين, ورزقهم,
 وهدايتهم لما فيه مصالحهم,*
*التي فيها بقاؤهم في الدنيا.*


*والخاصة:
**
تربيته لأوليائه, فيربيهم بالإيمان,
 ويوفقهم له, ويكمله لهم,*
*ويدفع عنهم الصوارف,
 والعوائق الحائلة بينهم وبينه,*



*وحقيقتها:* *
تربية التوفيق لكل خير, والعصمة عن كل شر.* 
*ولعل هذا [المعنى] هو السر 
في كون أكثر أدعية الأنبياء بلفظ الرب.*
*فإن مطالبهم كلها داخلة تحت ربوبيته الخاصة.*


*فدل قوله:
{** رَبّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين * * } 

**على انفراده بالخلق والتدبير والنعم,* 
*وكمال غناه,
 وتمام فقر العالمين إليه,
 بكل وجه واعتبار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ مَـٰلِكِ يَوْمِ ٱلدّينِ } 

المالك: هو من اتصف بصفة الملك*
*التي من آثارها أنه يأمر وينهى, ويثيب ويعاقب,* 
*ويتصرف بمماليكه بجميع أنواع التصرفات,* 



*وأضاف* *الملك ليوم الدين,
 وهو يوم القيامة,
 يوم يدان الناس فيه بأعمالهم,*
*خيرها وشرها,
**لأن في ذلك اليوم 
**يظهر للخلق تمام الظهور*
*كمال ملكه وعدله وحكمته,
 وانقطاع أملاك الخلائق.*



*حتى [إنه] يستوي في ذلك اليوم,
**الملوك والرعايا والعبيد والأحرار.*



*كلهم* *مذعنون لعظمته, 
خاضعون لعزته, 
منتظرون لمجازاته,*
*راجون ثوابه,
 خائفون من عقابه,*

*فلذلك خصه بالذكر, 
وإلا فهو المالك ليوم الدين ولغيره من الأيام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقوله:{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }
 أي: نخصك وحدك بالعبادة والاستعانة,*



*فكأنه يقول:**
 نعبدك, ولا نعبد غيرك, 
ونستعين بك, ولا نستعين بغيرك.*



*وقدم العبادة على الاستعانة, 
من باب تقديم العام على الخاص,* 
*واهتماما بتقديم حقه تعالى على حق عبده.*



*و [* *العبادة**]
 اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه 
من الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة.*



*و [* *الاستعانة* *]
 هي الاعتماد على الله تعالى في جلب المنافع,
 ودفع المضار,*
*مع الثقة به في تحصيل ذلك.*



*والقيام بعبادة الله والاستعانة به
**هو الوسيلة للسعادة الأبدية,*
*والنجاة من جميع الشرور,
 فلا سبيل إلى النجاة إلا بالقيام بهما.* 



*وإنما تكون العبادة عبادة,* 


*إذا كانت 
**مأخوذة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مقصودا بها وجه الله.* 
*فبهذين الأمرين تكون عبادة,* 




*وذكر [ الاستعانة ] بعد [ العبادة ] مع دخولها فيها,*
*لاحتياج العبد في جميع عباداته 
إلى الاستعانة بالله تعالى.* 
*فإنه إن لم يعنه الله, 
لم يحصل له ما يريده من فعل الأوامر, 
واجتناب النواهي.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم قال تعالى: { ٱهْدِنَا ٱلصّرَاطَ ٱلْمُسْتَقِيم  َ }* 


*أي: دلنا وأرشدنا, ووفقنا للصراط المستقيم,* 
*وهو الطريق الواضح الموصل إلى الله, وإلى جنته,*


*وهو معرفة الحق والعمل به,
 فاهدنا إلى الصراط واهدنا في الصراط.*



*فالهداية إلى الصراط:**
 لزوم دين الإسلام, وترك ما سواه من الأديان,*



*والهداية في الصراط,** 
تشمل الهداية لجميع التفاصيل الدينية علما وعملا.* 
 

*فهذا الدعاء من أجمع الأدعية وأنفعها للعبد* 
*ولهذا وجب على الإنسان 
أن يدعو الله به في كل ركعة من صلاته,* 
*لضرورته إلى ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا الصراط المستقيم هو:* *

{ صِرَاطَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ }*
*من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.*

*{ غَيْرِ } صراط* 
*{ ٱلْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ }
 الذين عرفوا الحق وتركوه كاليهود ونحوهم.* 

*وغير صراط*
*{ ٱلضَّالّينَ }
 الذين تركوا الحق على جهل وضلال, 
كالنصارى ونحوهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهذه السورة على إيجازها, 
قد احتوت على ما لم تحتو عليه سورة من سور القرآن,* 
 

*فتضمنت أنواع* *التوحيد* *الثلاثة:* 
 

*توحيد الربوبية** يؤخذ من قوله: { رَبّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   }*
 

*وتوحيد الإلهية** وهو إفراد الله بالعبادة,* 
*يؤخذ من لفظ: { اللَّهِ } ومن قوله: { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ}* 
 

*وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات**, وهو إثبات صفات الكمال لله تعالى,*
*التي أثبتها لنفسه, وأثبتها له رسوله*
*من غير تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تشبيه,* 
*وقد دل على ذلك لفظ { ٱلْحَمْدُ } كما تقدم.* 

*وتضمنت** إثبات النبوة** في قوله: { ٱهْدِنَا ٱلصّرَاطَ ٱلْمُسْتَقِيم  َ }* 
*لأن ذلك ممتنع بدون الرسالة.*
 

*وإثبات الجزاء على الأعمال** في قوله: { مَـٰلِكِ يَوْمِ ٱلدّينِ }*
*وأن الجزاء يكون بالعدل**, لأن الدين معناه الجزاء بالعدل.*
 

*وتضمنت** إثبات القدر**, وأن العبد فاعل حقيقة, خلافا للقدرية والجبرية.* 
 

*بل تضمنت* *الرد على جميع أهل البدع [والضلال] 
**في قوله:* 
*{ ٱهْدِنَا ٱلصّرَاطَ ٱلْمُسْتَقِيم  َ } 
لأنه معرفة الحق والعمل به.*
*وكل مبتدع [وضال] فهو مخالف لذلك.*
 

*وتضمنت* *إخلاص الدين لله تعالى**,
 عبادة واستعانة في قوله: 
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }* 
 

*فالحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 2 )*

*من سورة البقرة*
 

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ* 

*وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ **  
*الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً* 
*وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ* 
 
*فَلَا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا
وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }* 
 

*سورة البقرة { 21 - 22 }* 


*هذا أمر عام لكل الناس بأمر عام,* 
*وهو العبادة الجامعة لامتثال أوامر الله, واجتناب نواهيه,*  
*وتصديق خبره, فأمرهم تعالى بما خلقهم له،*  

*قال تعالى:* 
 

*{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }*
 

*ثم استدل على وجوب عبادته وحده, بأنه ربكم الذي رباكم بأصناف النعم,*  
*فخلقكم بعد العدم, وخلق الذين من قبلكم,*  
*وأنعم عليكم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة,*  

*فجعل لكم الأرض فراشا تستقرون عليها, وتنتفعون بالأبنية, والزراعة,*  
*والحراثة, والسلوك من محل إلى محل, وغير ذلك من أنواع الانتفاع بها،*  
*وجعل السماء بناء لمسكنكم, وأودع فيها من المنافع*  
*ما هو من ضروراتكم وحاجاتكم, كالشمس, والقمر, والنجوم.* 


*{ وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً } والسماء: كل ما علا فوقك فهو سماء,* 
*ولهذا قال المفسرون: المراد بالسماء هاهنا: السحاب، فأنزل منه تعالى ماء،*  

*{ فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ } كالحبوب, والثمار, من نخيل, وفواكه,*  
*[وزروع] وغيرها { رِزْقًا لَكُمْ } به ترتزقون, وتقوتون وتعيشون وتفكهون.* 



*{ فَلَا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا }*  

*أي: نظراء وأشباها من المخلوقين,* 
*فتعبدونهم كما تعبدون الله, وتحبونهم كما تحبون الله,*
 
*وهم مثلكم, مخلوقون,
مرزوقون مدبرون,* 
 
*لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماء ولا في الأرض،* 
 
*ولا ينفعونكم ولا يضرون،* 
 


*{ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }* 

*أن الله ليس له شريك, ولا نظير,* 
 
*لا في الخلق, والرزق, والتدبير, ولا في العبادة*  
*فكيف تعبدون معه آلهة أخرى
 مع علمكم بذلك؟* 
 
*هذا من أعجب العجب, وأسفه السفه.*
 


*وهذه الآية جمعت بين الأمر بعبادة الله وحده,*
 
*والنهي عن عبادة ما سواه,* 
 

*وبيان الدليل الباهر على وجوب عبادته,* 
 
*وبطلان عبادة من سواه, 

وهو [ذكر] توحيد الربوبية,* 
 
*المتضمن لانفراده بالخلق والرزق والتدبير، 

*
 
*فإذا كان كل أحد مقرا بأنه ليس له شريك في ذلك,* 
 
*فكذلك فليكن إقراره بأن [الله] لا شريك له في العبادة,*
 

*وهذا أوضح دليل عقلي على وحدانية الباري، 
وبطلان الشرك.*
 



*وقوله تعالى: { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ }* 
*يحتمل أن المعنى: 

أنكم إذا عبدتم الله وحده, اتقيتم بذلك سخطه وعذابه,*
 
*لأنكم أتيتم بالسبب الدافع لذلك،* 

*ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى:

 أنكم إذا عبدتم الله, صرتم من المتقين الموصوفين بالتقوى,* 
 
*وكلا المعنيين صحيح, وهما متلازمان،*  

*فمن أتى بالعبادة كاملة,
 كان من المتقين،*
 
*ومن كان من المتقين, 
حصلت له النجاة من عذاب الله وسخطه.*

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

ما قرأت كتابا في التوحيد أوسع من تفسير الشيخ رحمة الله عليه و لو سمى تفسيره التوحيد لما أخطأ
و فيه نفس بن القيم مع يسره 
زادك الله من فضله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم يا أستاذ بوقاسم رفيق

ووفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير

========

للفائدة

تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان

للشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي
رحمه الله تعالى
ورفع درجته في عليين


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=101&book=276

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 3 )*

*من سورة البقرة*
 
*{ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا*
*فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ*  
*وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ** 
*فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا*
 
*فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ 
الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }*
 

*سورة البقرة { 23 - 24 }* 

*وهذا دليل عقلي على صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,
 وصحة ما جاء به،* 
 
*فقال: { وإن كنتم } معشر المعاندين للرسول, الرادين دعوته,*  
*الزاعمين كذبه في شك واشتباه مما نزلنا على عبدنا,* 
*هل هو حق أو غيره ؟* 
 
*فهاهنا أمر نَصَفٌ، فيه الفيصلة بينكم وبينه،*  
*وهو أنه بشر مثلكم, ليس بأفصحكم ولا بأعلمكم* 
*وأنتم تعرفونه منذ نشأ بينكم, لا يكتب ولا يقرأ،* 
*فأتاكم بكتاب زعم أنه من عند الله,*
*وقلتم أنتم أنه تقوَّله وافتراه،*
*فإن كان الأمر كما تقولون,* 
*فأتوا بسورة من مثله, 
واستعينوا بمن تقدرون عليه من أعوانكم وشهدائكم,*
 
*فإن هذا أمر يسير عليكم،* 
*خصوصا وأنتم أهل الفصاحة والخطابة والعداوة العظيمة للرسول،* 

*فإن جئتم بسورة من مثله فهو كما زعمتم,* 
*وإن لم تأتوا بسورة من مثله وعجزتم غاية العجز,*
*ولن تأتوا بسورة من مثله،* 
*ولكن هذا التقييم على وجه الإنصاف والتنـزل معكم،* 
*فهذا آية كبرى, ودليل واضح [جلي] على صدقه*
*وصدق ما جاء به, فيتعين عليكم اتباعه,*
*واتقاء النار التي بلغت في الحرارة العظيمة [والشدة],*
*أن كانت وقودها الناس والحجارة,*  

*ليست كنار الدنيا التي إنما تتقد بالحطب,* 
*وهذه النار الموصوفة معدة ومهيأة للكافرين بالله ورسله.*
*فاحذروا الكفر برسوله, بعد ما تبين لكم أنه رسول الله.* 

*وهذه الآية ونحوها يسمونها آيات التحدي,*
*وهو تعجيز الخلق أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن،*
 
*قال تعالى* 
*{ قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ* 
*عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ*
*لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا }* 
 

*وكيف يقدر المخلوق من تراب,*
*أن يكون كلامه ككلام رب الأرباب؟* 
*أم كيف يقدر الناقص الفقير من كل الوجوه,*
*أن يأتي بكلام ككلام الكامل,*
*الذي له الكمال المطلق, والغنى الواسع من كل الوجوه؟* 

*هذا ليس في الإمكان, ولا في قدرة الإنسان،* 
*وكل من له أدنى ذوق ومعرفة [بأنواع] الكلام,*
*إذا وزن هذا القرآن العظيم بغيره من كلام البلغاء,* 
*ظهر له الفرق العظيم.* 


*وفي قوله: { وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ } إلى آخره,* 
*دليل على أن الذي يُرجى له الهداية من الضلالة:* 
*[هو] الشاك الحائر الذي لم يعرف الحق من الضلال،*
*فهذا إذا بين له الحق فهو حري بالتوفيق إن كان صادقا في طلب الحق.* 

*وأما المعاند الذي يعرف الحق ويتركه,*
*فهذا لا يمكن رجوعه, لأنه ترك الحق بعد ما تبين له,*
*لم يتركه عن جهل, فلا حيلة فيه.* 

*وكذلك الشاك غير الصادق في طلب الحق,*
*بل هو معرض غير مجتهد في طلبه,*
*فهذا في الغالب أنه لا يوفق.* 

*وفي وصف الرسول* *بالعبودية* *في هذا المقام العظيم,*
 
*دليل على أن أعظم أوصافه* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**,*
 
*قيامه* *بالعبودية**, 
التي لا يلحقه فيها أحد من الأولين والآخرين.*
 

*كما وصفه* *بالعبودية* *في مقام الإسراء،* 
 
*فقال: { سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى* *بِعَبْدِهِ* *}*
 
*وفي مقام الإنزال،* 
*فقال: { تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى* *عَبْدِهِ* *}* 
 


*وفي قوله: { أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ } ونحوها من الآيات,*  
*دليل لمذهب* *أهل السنة والجماعة**
 أن الجنة والنار مخلوقتان خلافا للمعتزلة،* 
 

*وفيها أيضا,* 
*أن* *الموحدين* *وإن ارتكبوا بعض الكبائر لا يخلدون في النار,*
 
*لأنه قال: { أُعِدَّتْ* *لِلْكَافِرِينَ* *}*
 
*فلو كان [عصاة الموحدين] يخلدون فيها,*  
*لم تكن معدة للكافرين وحدهم،
 خلافا للخوارج والمعتزلة.*
 

*وفيها 
دلالة على أن العذاب مستحق بأسبابه,*
 
*وهو الكفر وأنواع المعاصي على اختلافها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 4 )*


*من سورة البقرة*
 

*قال تعالى:*
 
*{كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ 
وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا
 فَأَحْيَاكُمْ* 
*ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ 
ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ 
ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }*  
*
سورة البقرة { 28 }*
 

*هذا استفهام بمعنى التعجب والتوبيخ والإنكار،* 
*أي: كيف يحصل منكم الكفر بالله;* 
*الذي خلقكم من العدم;* 
*وأنعم عليكم بأصناف النعم;* 
*ثم يميتكم عند استكمال آجالكم;*  
*ويجازيكم في القبور;* 
*ثم يحييكم بعد البعث والنشور;* 
*ثم إليه ترجعون; فيجازيكم الجزاء الأوفى،* 

*فإذا كنتم في تصرفه; وتدبيره; وبره;*
 
*وتحت أوامره الدينية;* 
*ومن بعد ذلك تحت دينه الجزائي;* 
*أفيليق بكم أن تكفروا به;* 
 
*وهل هذا إلا جهل عظيم وسفه وحماقة** ؟*
 
*بل الذي يليق بكم أن تؤمنوا به وتتقوه* 
*وتشكروه وتخافوا عذابه; وترجوا ثوابه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 5 )*

*من سورة البقرة*
 

*{ وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ 
وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ ** 
 
*الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو رَبِّهِمْ 
وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ **
 
*يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ 
وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ ** 
 
*وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ* *شَيْئًا
**وَلَا* *يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ*

*وَلَا* *يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ 
**وَلَا* *هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ* *}*
 
*سورة البقرة { 45 - 48 }*
 

*أمرهم الله أن يستعينوا في أمورهم كلها بالصبر بجميع أنواعه،* 
*وهو الصبر على طاعة الله حتى يؤديها،* 
*والصبر عن معصية الله حتى يتركها,* 
*والصبر على أقدار الله المؤلمة فلا يتسخطها،* 
*فبالصبر وحبس النفس على ما أمر الله بالصبر عليه* 
*معونة عظيمة على كل أمر من الأمور,*  
*ومن يتصبر يصبره الله،* 

*وكذلك الصلاة التي هي ميزان الإيمان,*  
*وتنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر, يستعان بها على كل أمر من الأمور* 

*{ وَإِنَّهَا } أي: الصلاة { لَكَبِيرَةٌ } أي: شاقة*  
*{ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ } فإنها سهلة عليهم خفيفة؛*  
*لأن الخشوع, وخشية الله, ورجاء ما عنده* 
*يوجب له فعلها, منشرحا صدره لترقبه للثواب, 
وخشيته من العقاب،*
 
*بخلاف من لم يكن كذلك, فإنه لا داعي له يدعوه إليها,*  
*وإذا فعلها صارت من أثقل الأشياء عليه.* 

*والخشوع هو: خضوع القلب وطمأنينته, وسكونه لله تعالى,* 
*وانكساره بين يديه, ذلا وافتقارا, وإيمانا به وبلقائه.* 

*ولهذا قال: { الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ } أي: يستيقنون* 
*{ أَنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو رَبِّهِمْ } فيجازيهم بأعمالهم* 
*{وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ }
 فهذا الذي خفف عليهم العبادات 
وأوجب لهم التسلي في المصيبات,*
 
*ونفس عنهم الكربات, 
وزجرهم عن فعل السيئات،*
 
*فهؤلاء* *لهم النعيم المقيم في الغرفات العاليات،*
 

*وأما من لم يؤمن بلقاء ربه,* 
*كانت الصلاة وغيرها من العبادات من أشق شيء عليه.*  

*ثم كرر على بني إسرائيل التذكير بنعمته,
 وعظا لهم, وتحذيرا وحثا.*
 

*وخوفهم بيوم القيامة الذي { لَا تَجْزِي } فيه،
 أي: لا تُغني*
 
*{ نَفْسٌ }* *ولو كانت من الأنفس الكريمة كالأنبياء والصالحين* 
 
*{ عَنْ نَفْسٍ } ولو كانت من العشيرة الأقربين* 
 
*{ شَيْئًا }* *لا كبيرا ولا صغيرا 
وإنما ينفع الإنسان عمله الذي قدمه.*

*{ وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا }
 أي: النفس, شفاعة لأحد 
**بدون إذن الله ورضاه عن المشفوع له,*
 

*ولا يرضى من العمل 
إلا ما أُريد به وجهه، 
وكان على السبيل والسنة،*
 

*{ وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ } أي: فداء*  

*{ ولو أن للذين ظلموا ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه*
*لافتدوا به من سوء العذاب }*
*ولا يقبل منهم ذلك* 
 
*{ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ } أي: يدفع عنهم المكروه،* 

*فنفى الانتفاع من الخلق بوجه من الوجوه،* 
 

*فقوله: { لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا } هذا في تحصيل المنافع،* 
*{ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ } هذا في دفع المضار,*  
*فهذا النفي للأمر المستقل به النافع.* 

*{ ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل }* 
*هذا نفي للنفع الذي يطلب ممن يملكه بعوض, كالعدل,* 
*أو بغيره, كالشفاعة،* 

*فهذا يوجب للعبد 
أن ينقطع قلبه من التعلق* *بالمخلوقين**,*
 
*لعلمه أنهم* *لا يملكون له* *
مثقال ذرة من النفع,* 
 
*وأن يعلقه بالله* *
الذي يجلب المنافع,
 ويدفع المضار,*
 
*فيعبده* *وحده* *لا شريك له*
*ويستعينه على عبادته.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 6 )*

*من سورة البقرة*
 

*{ وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ*
*نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ 
كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ **
 
*وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو* *الشَّيَاطِينُ* *عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ 
وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ* 
 
*وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا 
يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ*
 

*وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ*
*وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ* *فَلَا تَكْفُرْ*
*فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ* 
 

*وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ* 
 
*وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ*
*وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ 
مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ*
 
*وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ }*
 
*سورة البقرة { 101 - 103 }*


*أي: ولما جاءهم هذا الرسول الكريم بالكتاب العظيم 
بالحق الموافق لما معهم،*
 
*وكانوا يزعمون أنهم متمسكون بكتابهم,
 فلما كفروا بهذا الرسول وبما جاء به،*
 
*{ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ } 
الذي أنزل إليهم أي:*
 
*طرحوه رغبة عنه 
{ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ }* 
 
*وهذا أبلغ في الإعراض
 كأنهم في فعلهم هذا من الجاهلين 
وهم يعلمون صدقه، 
وحقيّة ما جاء به.*
 

*تبين بهذا أن هذا الفريق من أهل الكتاب
 لم يبق في أيديهم شيء*
 
*حيث لم يؤمنوا بهذا الرسول, 
فصار كفرهم به كفرا بكتابهم
 من حيث لا يشعرون.*
 


*ولما كان من العوائد القدرية والحكمة الإلهية*  
*أن من ترك ما ينفعه، وأمكنه الانتفاع به فلم ينتفع,* 
*ابتلي بالاشتغال بما يضره,*  
*فمن ترك عبادة الرحمن, ابتلي بعبادة الأوثان,*  
*ومن ترك محبة الله وخوفه ورجاءه,* 
*ابتلي بمحبة غير الله وخوفه ورجائه,* 
*ومن لم ينفق ماله في طاعة الله أنفقه في طاعة الشيطان,* 
*ومن ترك الذل لربه, ابتلي بالذل للعبيد،* 
*ومن ترك الحق ابتلي بالباطل.* 

*كذلك هؤلاء اليهود لما نبذوا كتاب الله* 
*اتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين وتختلق من السحر على ملك سليمان* 
*حيث أخرجت الشياطين للناس السحر،* 
*وزعموا أن سليمان عليه السلام 
كان يستعمله وبه حصل له الملك العظيم.*
 
*وهم كذبة في ذلك،
 فلم يستعمله سليمان،

 بل نزهه الصادق في قيله:*
 
*{ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ } أي: بتعلم السحر, فلم يتعلمه،* 
*{ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا } بذلك.* 

*{ يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ } 
من إضلالهم وحرصهم على إغواء بني آدم،* 
 
*وكذلك اتبع اليهود السحر الذي أنزل على الملكين
 الكائنين بأرض بابل من أرض العراق،*
 
*أنزل عليهما السحر امتحانا وابتلاء من الله لعباده 
فيعلمانهم السحر.*
 

*{ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى } ينصحاه,* 
*و { يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلَا تَكْفُرْ } 
أي: لا تتعلم السحر فإنه كفر،*
 
*فينهيانه عن السحر، ويخبرانه عن مرتبته,* 
*فتعليم الشياطين للسحر على وجه التدليس والإضلال،*
 
*ونسبته وترويجه إلى من برأه الله منه وهو سليمان عليه السلام،* 

*وتعليم الملكين امتحانا مع نصحهما لئلا يكون لهم حجة.* 

*فهؤلاء اليهود يتبعون السحر الذي تعلمه الشياطين,
 والسحر الذي يعلمه الملكان,*
 
*فتركوا علم الأنبياء والمرسلين وأقبلوا على علم الشياطين,*  
*وكل يصبو إلى ما يناسبه.* 

*ثم ذكر مفاسد السحر فقال: 
{ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ }*
*مع أن محبة الزوجين لا تقاس بمحبة غيرهما,
 لأن الله قال في حقهما:*
 
*{ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً }* 
*وفي هذا دليل* *
على أن السحر له حقيقة،
وأنه يضر بإذن الله، أي: بإرادة الله،*
 


*والإذن نوعان: 
**إذن قدري،**
 وهو المتعلق بمشيئة الله, كما في هذه الآية،* 
 
*وإذن شرعي**
 كما في قوله تعالى في الآية السابقة:* 
 
*{ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ }*  

*وفي هذه الآية وما أشبهها أن الأسباب مهما بلغت في قوة التأثير،* 
*فإنها تابعة للقضاء والقدر ليست مستقلة في التأثير,* 
*ولم يخالف في هذا الأصل من فرق الأمة غير القدرية في أفعال العباد،*  
*زعموا أنها مستقلة غير تابعة للمشيئة, فأخرجوها عن قدرة الله،* 
*فخالفوا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وإجماع الصحابة والتابعين.* 
*ثم ذكر أن علم السحر مضرة محضة,*
*ليس فيه منفعة 
لا دينية 
ولا دنيوية* 
 

*كما يوجد بعض المنافع الدنيوية في بعض المعاصي،*  
*كما قال تعالى في الخمر والميسر:* 
*{ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ
 وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا }*
 
*فهذا السحر مضرة محضة, فليس له داع أصلا,* 


*فالمنهيات كلها إما مضرة محضة, أو شرها أكبر من خيرها.*  
*كما أن المأمورات إما مصلحة محضة أو خيرها أكثر من شرها.*
 



*{ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا } أي: اليهود*  
*{ لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ } أي: رغب في السحر رغبة المشتري في السلعة.* 
*{ مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ } أي: نصيب,* 
*بل هو موجب للعقوبة, فلم يكن فعلهم إياه جهلا,* 
*ولكنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة.* 
*{ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ } 
علما يثمر العمل ما فعلوه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 7 )*
 
*من سورة البقرة

**{ وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى*

*تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ **
*بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ 
وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ*

*فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ* 
*وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ 
وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ }*
 
*سورة البقرة { 111 - 112 }* 
*أي: قال اليهود: لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا،* 
*وقالت النصارى: لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان نصارى،* 
*فحكموا لأنفسهم بالجنة وحدهم,* 
*وهذا مجرد أماني غير مقبولة, إلا بحجة وبرهان,*
 
*فأتوا بها إن كنتم صادقين،* 
*وهكذا كل من ادعى دعوى, لا بد أن يقيم البرهان على صحة دعواه،* 
 
*وإلا فلو قلبت عليه دعواه,* 
*وادعى مدع عكس ما ادعى بلا برهان لكان لا فرق بينهما،* 
*فالبرهان هو الذي يصدق الدعاوى أو يكذبها،* 
*ولما لم يكن بأيديهم برهان, علم كذبهم بتلك الدعوى.*
 

*ثم ذكر تعالى البرهان الجلي العام لكل أحد, فقال:*  
*{ بَلَى } أي: ليس بدعاويكم,*  
*ولكن { مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ } أي: أخلص لله أعماله, متوجها إليه بقلبه،* 
*{ وَهُوَ } مع إخلاصه* 
*{ مُحْسِنٌ } في عبادة ربه, بأن عبده بشرعه,*  
*فأولئك هم أهل الجنة وحدهم.* 

*{ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ } وهو الجنة بما اشتملت عليه من النعيم،* 
*{ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ }* 
*فحصل لهم المرغوب, ونجوا من المرهوب.* 
 
*ويفهم منها أن من ليس كذلك فهو من أهل النار الهالكين،*  
*فلا نجاة* *إلا
**لأهل* *الإخلاص* *للمعبود,*

*والمتابعة* *للرسول.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 8 )*

*من سورة البقرة*

*{ وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ* 

*فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ* *وَجْهُ اللَّهِ*

*إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }*

*سورة البقرة { 115 }*


*أي: { وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ }
 خصهما بالذكر, لأنهما محل الآيات العظيمة,*


*فهما مطالع الأنوار ومغاربها،
 فإذا كان مالكا لها, كان مالكا لكل الجهات.*


*{ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا } وجوهكم من الجهات,
 إذا كان توليكم إياها بأمره,*


*إما أن يأمركم باستقبال الكعبة 
بعد أن كنتم مأمورين باستقبال بيت المقدس,* 


*أو تؤمرون بالصلاة في السفر على الراحلة ونحوها,* 

*فإن القبلة حيثما توجه العبد*

*أو تشتبه القبلة فيتحرى الصلاة إليها,
 ثم يتبين له الخطأ,*


*أو يكون معذورا بصلب أو مرض ونحو ذلك،*

*فهذه الأمور إما أن يكون العبد فيها معذورا أو مأمورا.* 

*وبكل حال فما استقبل جهة من الجهات خارجة عن ملك ربه.*

*{ فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }*
*فيه إثبات الوجه لله تعالى, على الوجه اللائق به تعالى,*

*وأن لله وجها لا تشبهه الوجوه, وهو - تعالى -* 

*واسع الفضل والصفات عظيمها, 
عليم بسرائركم ونياتكم.*


*فمن سعته وعلمه, وسع لكم الأمر,
 وقبل منكم المأمور,*

*فله الحمد والشكر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 9 )*

*من سورة البقرة*
*{ وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا
**سُبْحَانَهُ* 
*بَلْ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
 كُلٌّ لَهُ قَانِتُونَ **

*بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*
*وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا 
فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ }*

*سورة البقرة { 116 - 117 }*



*{ وَقَالُوا } أي: اليهود والنصارى والمشركون, وكل من قال ذلك:* 

*{ اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا } فنسبوه إلى ما لا يليق بجلاله,*
*وأساءوا كل الإساءة, وظلموا أنفسهم.*

*وهو - تعالى - صابر على ذلك منهم, قد حلم عليهم,* 
*وعافاهم, ورزقهم مع تنقصهم إياه.*


*{ سُبْحَانَهُ }

أي: تنزه وتقدس 
عن كل ما وصفه به المشركون والظالمون*
*مما لا يليق بجلاله،*

*فسبحان من له الكمال المطلق,
 من جميع الوجوه,* 
*الذي لا يعتريه نقص 
بوجه من الوجوه.*



*ومع رده لقولهم,
 أقام الحجة والبرهان على تنزيهه عن ذلك فقال:*

*{ بَلْ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }* 

*أي: جميعهم ملكه وعبيده,*

*يتصرف فيهم تصرف المالك بالمماليك,*

*وهم قانتون له مسخرون تحت تدبيره،*

*فإذا كانوا كلهم عبيده, مفتقرين إليه,* 

*وهو غني عنهم,* 

*فكيف يكون منهم أحد, يكون له ولدا,* 

*والولد لا بد أن يكون من جنس والده, لأنه جزء منه.*

*والله تعالى المالك القاهر, 
**وأنتم المملوكون المقهورون,* 

*وهو الغني وأنتم الفقراء،*

*فكيف مع هذا, يكون له ولد؟* 

*هذا من أبطل الباطل وأسمجه.*


*والقنوت نوعان:*

*قنوت عام: وهو قنوت الخلق كلهم, تحت تدبير الخالق،*

*وخاص: وهو قنوت العبادة.*



*فالنوع الأول كما في هذه الآية،*

*والنوع الثاني: كما في قوله تعالى: { وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ }* 


*ثم قال:
 { بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }*


*أي: خالقهما على وجه قد أتقنهما وأحسنهما على غير مثال سبق.*

*{ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا 
فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ }*

*فلا يستعصي عليه,
 ولا يمتنع منه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 10 )*

*من سورة البقرة*

*
{ وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ 
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ
 الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ }*
 
*سورة البقرة { 163 }* 

*يخبر تعالى - وهو أصدق القائلين - أنه { إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ } أي:* 

*متوحد منفرد في ذاته, وأسمائه, وصفاته, وأفعاله،* 

*فليس له شريك في ذاته, ولا سمي له ولا كفو له,*

*ولا مثل, ولا نظير, ولا خالق, ولا مدبر غيره،*

*فإذا كان كذلك,* 
*فهو المستحق لأن يؤله ويعبد بجميع أنواع العبادة,* 
 
*ولا يشرك به أحد من خلقه,* 

*لأنه*  
*{ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ }* 
 
*المتصف بالرحمة العظيمة, التي لا يماثلها رحمة أحد,*  
*فقد وسعت كل شيء وعمت كل حي،* 
*فبرحمته وجدت المخلوقات,*
 
*وبرحمته حصلت لها أنواع الكمالات،*
 
*وبرحمته اندفع عنها كل نقمة،* 
 
*وبرحمته عرّف عباده نفسه بصفاته وآلائه,*
 
*وبيَّن لهم كل ما يحتاجون إليه من مصالح دينهم ودنياهم,* 
*بإرسال الرسل, وإنزال الكتب.* 

*فإذا علم أن ما بالعباد من نعمة, فمن الله,*
 
*وأن أحدا من المخلوقين لا ينفع أحدا،* 
*علم أن الله هو المستحق لجميع أنواع العبادة,*  
*وأن يفرد بالمحبة والخوف والرجاء والتعظيم والتوكل,* 
*وغير ذلك من أنواع الطاعات.* 

*وأن من أظلم الظلم,
 وأقبح القبيح,*
 
*أن يُعدل عن عبادته
 إلى عبادة العبيد,*
 
*وأن يُشرك المخلوق من تراب 
برب الأرباب,*
 
*أو يُعبد المخلوق المدبر العاجز 
من جميع الوجوه,*
 
*مع الخالق المدبر القادر القوي،*

*الذي قد قهر كل شيء
 ودان له كل شيء.*
 


*ففي هذه الآية,

 إثبات وحدانية الباري وإلهيته،*


*وتقريرها بنفيها عن غيره من المخلوقين*

*وبيان أصل الدليل على ذلك وهو إثبات رحمته* 

*التي من آثارها وجود جميع النعم,
 واندفاع [جميع] النقم،*


*فهذا دليل إجمالي على وحدانيته تعالى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 11 )

من سورة البقرة
ثم ذكر الأدلة التفصيلية* *فقال:*


*{ إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ*
*وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ* 

*وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ 
فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا*
*وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ* 
*وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ 
وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ*
*لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ** }*

*سورة البقرة { 164 }*



*أخبر تعالى أن في هذه المخلوقات العظيمة, آيات أي:*
*أدلة على وحدانية الباري وإلهيته،*

*وعظيم سلطانه ورحمته وسائر صفاته،*
*ولكنها { لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ }
**
 أي: لمن لهم عقول يعملونها فيما خلقت له،* 


*فعلى حسب ما منّ الله على عبده من العقل,*

*ينتفع بالآيات ويعرفها بعقله وفكره وتدبُّره،*


*ففي { خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ }
 
في ارتفاعها واتساعها, وإحكامها, وإتقانها,*


*وما جعل الله فيها من الشمس والقمر, والنجوم,
 وتنظيمها لمصالح العباد.*



*وفي خلق { الْأَرْضِ } مهادا للخلق,
 يمكنهم القرار عليها والانتفاع بما عليها والاعتبار.*


*ما يدل ذلك على انفراد الله تعالى بالخلق والتدبير,* 

*وبيان قدرته العظيمة التي بها خلقها, وحكمته التي بها أتقنها,* 

*وأحسنها ونظمها, وعلمه ورحمته التي بها أودع ما أودع,*

*من منافع الخلق ومصالحهم, وضروراتهم وحاجاتهم.* 

*وفي ذلك أبلغ الدليل على كماله,
 واستحقاقه أن يفرد بالعبادة,* 


*لانفراده بالخلق والتدبير,
 والقيام بشئون عباده*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ و } في { اخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ } 

وهو تعاقبهما على الدوام,* 


*إذا ذهب أحدهما, خلفه الآخر، وفي اختلافهما في الحر, والبرد,*

*والتوسط, وفي الطول, والقصر, والتوسط,*

*وما ينشأ عن ذلك من الفصول, 
التي بها انتظام مصالح بني آدم وحيواناتهم,*


*وجميع ما على وجه الأرض, من أشجار ونوابت،* 

*كل ذلك بانتظام وتدبير, وتسخير, تنبهر له العقول,*

*وتعجز عن إدراكه من الرجال الفحول,*

*ما يدل ذلك على قدرة مصرفها, وعلمه وحكمته,*

*ورحمته الواسعة, ولطفه الشامل, وتصريفه وتدبيره,* 

*الذي تفرد به, وعظمته, وعظمة ملكه وسلطانه,*
*مما يوجب أن يؤله ويعبد, 
ويفرد بالمحبة والتعظيم,*

*والخوف والرجاء,
 وبذل الجهد في محابه ومراضيه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ و } في { وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ }
 
وهي السفن والمراكب ونحوها,*

*مما ألهم الله عباده صنعتها, 
وخلق لهم من الآلات الداخلية والخارجية ما أقدرهم عليها.*


*ثم سخر لها هذا البحر العظيم* 

*والرياح, التي تحملها بما فيها من الركاب والأموال,*

*والبضائع التي هي من منافع الناس,* 

*وبما تقوم به مصالحهم وتنتظم معايشهم.*

*فمن الذي ألهمهم صنعتها, وأقدرهم عليها,* 

*وخلق لهم من الآلات ما به يعملونها؟*

*أم من الذي سخر لها البحر, تجري فيه بإذنه وتسخيره, والرياح؟*

*أم من الذي خلق للمراكب البرية والبحرية,*

*النار والمعادن المعينة على حملها, وحمل ما فيها من الأموال؟*

*فهل هذه الأمور, حصلت اتفاقا,
 أم استقل بعملها هذا المخلوق الضعيف العاجز,* 

*الذي خرج من بطن أمه, لا علم له ولا قدرة،*

*ثم خلق له ربه القدرة, وعلمه ما يشاء تعليمه، 

*
*أم المسخر لذلك رب واحد, حكيم عليم,*

*لا يعجزه شيء,
 ولا يمتنع عليه شيء** ؟*

*بل الأشياء قد دانت لربوبيته,
 واستكانت لعظمته, وخضعت لجبروته.*


*وغاية العبد الضعيف,**
 أن جعله الله جزءا من أجزاء الأسباب,* 

*التي بها وجدت هذه الأمور العظام, 
*
*فهذا يدل على رحمة الله وعنايته بخلقه,* 

*وذلك يوجب أن تكون المحبة كلها له,
 والخوف والرجاء,* 

*وجميع الطاعة,
 والذل والتعظيم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ }
 وهو المطر النازل من السحاب.*

*{ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا } فأظهرت من أنواع الأقوات,* 

*وأصناف النبات, ما هو من ضرورات الخلائق,*

*التي لا يعيشون بدونها.*

*أليس ذلك دليلا على قدرة من أنزله,*

*وأخرج به ما أخرج ورحمته, ولطفه بعباده,*

*وقيامه بمصالحهم, وشدة افتقارهم وضرورتهم إليه من كل وجه؟*

*أما يوجب ذلك
 أن يكون هو معبودهم وإلههم**؟*

*أليس ذلك دليلا على إحياء الموتى
 ومجازاتهم بأعمالهم**؟*

*{ وَبَثَّ فِيهَا } أي: في الأرض { مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ }*

*أي: نشر في أقطار الأرض من الدواب المتنوعة,*

*ما هو دليل على قدرته وعظمته, ووحدانيته وسلطانه العظيم،*

*وسخرها للناس, ينتفعون بها بجميع وجوه الانتفاع.*


*فمنها: ما يأكلون من لحمه, ويشربون من دره،*

*ومنها: ما يركبون،*

*ومنها: ما هو ساع في مصالحهم وحراستهم,*

*ومنها: ما يعتبر به،* 

*ومع أنه بث فيها من كل دابة، 

**فإنه سبحانه هو القائم بأرزاقهم,*

*المتكفل بأقواتهم،**

 فما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها,*

*ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي { تَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ }
 
باردة وحارة, وجنوبا وشمالا,*

*وشرقا ودبورا وبين ذلك، وتارة تثير السحاب,*

*وتارة تؤلف بينه, وتارة تلقحه, وتارة تدره,*

*وتارة تمزقه وتزيل ضرره, وتارة تكون رحمة,*

*وتارة ترسل بالعذاب.*


*فمن الذي صرفها هذا التصريف,
 وأودع فيها من منافع العباد,* 
*ما لا يستغنون عنه* *؟* 

*وسخرها ليعيش فيها جميع الحيوانات,*

*وتصلح الأبدان والأشجار, والحبوب والنوابت,* 

*إلا العزيز الحكيم الرحيم, اللطيف بعباده
 المستحق لكل ذل وخضوع,*
*ومحبة وإنابة وعبادة ؟.*


*وفي تسخير السحاب بين السماء والأرض على خفته ولطافته يحمل الماء الكثير,*

*فيسوقه الله إلى حيث شاء، فيحيي به البلاد والعباد,*

*ويروي التلول والوهاد, وينزله على الخلق وقت حاجتهم إليه،*

*فإذا كان يضرهم كثرته, أمسكه عنهم, فينزله رحمة ولطفا,* 

*ويصرفه عناية وعطفا،

**فما أعظم سلطانه,* 
*وأغزر إحسانه,
 وألطف امتنانه**"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أليسَ* *من القبيح بالعباد,
 أن يتمتعوا برزقه,* 

*ويعيشوا ببره 
وهم يستعينون بذلك
 على مساخطه ومعاصيه** ؟* 

*أليسَ* *ذلك دليلا على حلمه وصبره,
 وعفوه وصفحه,*
*وعميم لطفه؟*

*فله الحمد أولاً وآخراً,
 وباطناً وظاهراً.*


*والحاصل,
**أنه كلما تدبر العاقل في هذه المخلوقات,*
*وتغلغل فكره في بدائع المبتدعات,*

*وازداد تأمله للصنعة 
وما أودع فيها من لطائف البر والحكمة,*

*علم بذلك أنها خلقت للحق وبالحق,*

*وأنها صحائف آيات, وكتب دلالات,*

*على ما أخبر به الله 
عن نفسه ووحدانيته,*

*وما أخبرت به الرسل من اليوم الآخر, 

وأنها مسخرات,*
*ليس لها تدبير ولا استعصاء على مدبرها ومصرفها.*

*فتعرف أن العالم العلوي والسفلي كلهم إليه مفتقرون,*

*وإليه صامدون،* 

*وأنه الغني بالذات
 عن جميع المخلوقات**،*

*فلا إله إلا الله**,** 
ولا رب سواه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 12 )

**من سورة البقرة
**ثم قال تعالى:
*
*{ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 
*أَنْدَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ* 

*وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ*

*وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا*
*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ **

*إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا*
*وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ 
وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الْأَسْبَابُ **


*وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً 
فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا*
*كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ 
وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ }*

 *سورة البقرة { 165 - 167 }* 
*ما أحسن اتصال هذه الآية بما قبلها،*

*فإنه تعالى لما بين وحدانيته وأدلتها القاطعة,* 
*وبراهينها الساطعة الموصلة إلى علم اليقين, المزيلة لكل شك،* 
*ذكر هنا أن { مِنَ النَّاسِ } مع هذا البيان التام*
*من يتخذ من المخلوقين أندادا لله أي:*
*نظراء ومثلاء, يساويهم في الله بالعبادة والمحبة, والتعظيم والطاعة.*
*ومن كان بهذه الحالة - بعد إقامة الحجة, وبيان التوحيد -*
*علم أنه معاند لله, مشاق له,* 
*أو معرض عن تدبر آياته والتفكر في مخلوقاته,*
*فليس له أدنى عذر في ذلك, بل قد حقت عليه كلمة العذاب.*
*وهؤلاء الذين يتخذون الأنداد مع الله,*
*لا يسوونهم بالله في الخلق والرزق والتدبير,*
*وإنما يسوونهم به في العبادة, 
فيعبدونهم، ليقربوهم إليه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي قوله: { اتخذوا } دليل على أنه ليس لله ند* 
*
وإنما* *المشركون* *جعلوا بعض المخلوقات أندادا له,*
*
تسمية مجردة, ولفظا فارغا من المعنى،*
 
*كما قال تعالى:*  
*{ وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ* *شُرَكَاءَ* *قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ*
*أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ }*
 
*{ إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا** أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ* 
*مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ }* 

*فالمخلوق* *ليس ندا لله* *
لأن* *الله* *هو الخالق,
**وغيره مخلوق,*
 
*والرب الرازق 
**ومن عداه مرزوق,* 
 
*والله* *هو الغني
**وأنتم الفقراء،* 
 
*وهو الكامل من كل الوجوه,* 
*والعبيد ناقصون من جميع الوجوه،* 
 
*والله* *هو النافع الضار,*
 
*والمخلوق ليس له من النفع والضر والأمر شيء،* 
 
*فعلم علما يقينا, 
بطلان قول من اتخذ من دون الله آلهة وأندادا،*
 
*سواء كان ملكا أو نبيا 
أو صالحا, صنما
 أو غير ذلك،*
 
*وأن الله هو المستحق 
للمحبة الكاملة والذل التام*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا مدح الله المؤمنين بقوله:* 

*{ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ }

أي: من أهل الأنداد لأندادهم,*
*لأنهم أخلصوا محبتهم له, وهؤلاء أشركوا بها،*
*ولأنهم أحبوا من يستحق المحبة على الحقيقة,*
*الذي محبته هي عين صلاح العبد وسعادته وفوزه،*

*والمشركون* *أحبوا من لا يستحق من الحب شيئا,* 
*ومحبته عين شقاء العبد وفساده,
 وتشتت أمره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا توعدهم الله بقوله:* 

*{ وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا } باتخاذ الأنداد والانقياد لغير رب العباد*
*وظلموا الخلق بصدهم عن سبيل الله, وسعيهم فيما يضرهم.*
 
*{ إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ } أي: يوم القيامة عيانا بأبصارهم،*

*{ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ }
*
*أي: لعلموا علما جازما, أن القوة والقدرة لله كلها,*
*وأن أندادهم ليس فيها من القوة شيء،*
*فتبين لهم في ذلك اليوم ضعفها وعجزها,* 

*لا كما اشتبه عليهم في الدنيا,
 وظنوا أن لها من الأمر شيئا,*

*وأنها تقربهم إليه وتوصلهم إليه،*
*فخاب ظنهم, وبطل سعيهم, 
وحق عليهم شدة العذاب,*

*ولم تدفع عنهم أندادهم شيئا,*
*ولم تغن عنهم مثقال ذرة من النفع،*
*بل يحصل لهم الضرر منها, من حيث ظنوا نفعها.* 
*وتبرأ المتبوعون من التابعين,* 

*وتقطعت بينهم الوصل, التي كانت في الدنيا,*
*لأنها كانت لغير الله, وعلى غير أمر الله,* 
*ومتعلقة بالباطل الذي لا حقيقة له,*
*فاضمحلت أعمالهم, وتلاشت أحوالهم،*
*وتبين لهم أنهم كانوا كاذبين,* 
*وأن أعمالهم التي يؤملون نفعها وحصول نتيجتها,*
*انقلبت عليهم حسرة وندامة,*
*وأنهم خالدون في النار لا يخرجون منها أبدا،*
*فهل بعد هذا الخسران خسران؟* 

*ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا الباطل، فعملوا العمل الباطل* 
*ورجوا غير مرجو, وتعلقوا بغير متعلق,*

*فبطلت الأعمال ببطلان متعلقها،*
*ولما بطلت وقعت الحسرة بما فاتهم من الأمل فيها,*
*فضرتهم غاية الضرر،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا بخلاف من تعلق بالله الملك الحق المبين,*
*وأخلص العمل لوجهه, ورجا نفعه،*
*فهذا قد وضع الحق في موضعه,*
*فكانت أعماله حقا, لتعلقها بالحق,*
*ففاز بنتيجة عمله,
 ووجد جزاءه عند ربه, غير منقطع* 
*كما قال تعالى:* 

*{* *الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ** أَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ* 

*وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ 
وَآمَنُوا بِمَا نُزِّلَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ*

*وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ 
كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ*

*ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ*

*وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ*
*كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ }*

*وحينئذ يتمنى التابعون أن يردوا إلى الدنيا*

*فيتبرأوا من متبوعيهم,*
*بأن يتركوا الشرك بالله,*
*ويقبلوا على إخلاص العمل لله،* 

*وهيهات,*  
*فات الأمر,* 
*وليس الوقت وقت إمهال وإنظار،*

*ومع هذا فهم كذبة, فلو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه،*
*وإنما هو قول يقولونه, وأماني يتمنونها,*
*حنقا وغيظا على المتبوعين لما تبرأوا منهم والذنب ذنبهم،* 
*فرأس المتبوعين على الشر إبليس,*
*ومع هذا يقول لأتباعه لما قضي الأمر* 

*{* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ 
**وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ*

*وَمَا كَانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ**إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ 
فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي*  

*فَلَا تَلُومُونِي 
وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ** }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 13 )

من سورة البقرة
**
**{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا*

*وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ
 إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ **

*إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ 
وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ **

*وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُاتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ*

*قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا* 

*أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ** لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ* *}* 

*سورة البقرة { 168 - 170 }*

*هذا خطاب للناس كلهم, مؤمنهم وكافرهم،*

*فامتن عليهم بأن أمرهم أن يأكلوا من جميع ما في الأرض،* 

*من حبوب, وثمار, وفواكه, وحيوانات, حالة كونها { حَلَالًا }* 

*أي: محللا لكم تناوله، ليس بغصب ولا سرقة,*

*ولا محصلاً بمعاملة محرمة أو على وجه محرم،*

*أو معينا على محرم.*

*{ طَيِّبًا } أي: ليس بخبيث, كالميتة والدم, ولحم الخنزير, والخبائث كلها،*

*ففي هذه الآية, دليل على أن الأصل في الأعيان الإباحة، أكلا وانتفاعا, 
*
*وأن المحرم نوعان:*

*إما محرم لذاته, وهو الخبيث الذي هو ضد الطيب،*

*وإما محرم لما عرض له,*

*وهو المحرم لتعلق حق الله, أو حق عباده به, وهو ضد الحلال.*

*وفيه دليل على أن الأكل بقدر ما يقيم البنية واجب, يأثم تاركه لظاهر الأمر،* 


*ولما أمرهم باتباع ما أمرهم به 
- إذ هو عين صلاحهم -*

*نهاهم عن اتباع { خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ } 
أي: طرقه التي يأمر بها,* 

*وهي جميع المعاصي من كفر, وفسوق, وظلم،* 

*ويدخل في ذلك تحريم السوائب, والحام, ونحو ذلك،*

*ويدخل فيه أيضا تناول المأكولات المحرمة،*

*{ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } أي: ظاهر العداوة,*

*فلا يريد بأمركم إلا غشكم,
 وأن تكونوا من أصحاب السعير،*

*فلم يكتف ربنا بنهينا عن اتباع خطواته,*

*حتى أخبرنا - وهو أصدق القائلين - بعداوته الداعية للحذر منه,* 

*ثم لم يكتف بذلك, حتى أخبرنا بتفصيل ما يأمر به,*

*وأنه أقبح الأشياء, وأعظمها مفسدة فقال:*

*{ إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ }* 

*أي: الشر الذي يسوء صاحبه, فيدخل في ذلك, جميع المعاصي،* 

*فيكون قوله: { وَالْفَحْشَاءِ } من باب عطف الخاص على العام؛* 

*لأن الفحشاء من المعاصي, ما تناهى قبحه, كالزنا, وشرب الخمر,*

*والقتل, والقذف, والبخل ونحو ذلك, مما يستفحشه من له عقل،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ }* 

*فيدخل في ذلك, القول على الله بلا علم, في شرعه, وقدره،*

*فمن وصف الله بغير ما وصف به نفسه, أو وصفه به رسوله,*

*أو نفى عنه ما أثبته لنفسه, أو أثبت له ما نفاه عن نفسه,*

*فقد قال على الله بلا علم،*

*ومن زعم أن لله ندا, وأوثانا, تقرب من عبدها من الله,*

*فقد قال على الله بلا علم،*

*ومن قال: إن الله أحل كذا, أو حرم كذا,*

*أو أمر بكذا, أو نهى عن كذا, بغير بصيرة,*

*فقد قال على الله بلا علم،* 

*ومن قال: الله خلق هذا الصنف من المخلوقات,*

*للعلة الفلانية بلا برهان له بذلك,*

*فقد قال على الله بلا علم،*

*ومن أعظم القول على الله بلا علم,*

*أن يتأول المتأول كلامه, أو كلام رسوله,*

*على معان اصطلح عليها طائفة من طوائف الضلال,*

*ثم يقول: إن الله أرادها،*


*فالقول على الله بلا علم, من أكبر المحرمات, وأشملها,*

*وأكبر طرق الشيطان التي يدعو إليها,*

*فهذه طرق الشيطان التي يدعو إليها هو وجنوده,* 

*ويبذلون مكرهم وخداعهم على إغواء الخلق بما يقدرون عليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما الله تعالى, فإنه يأمر بالعدل والإحسان, وإيتاء ذي القربى,*

*وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي،*

*فلينظر العبد نفسه, مع أي الداعيين هو, ومن أي الحزبين؟*

*أتتبع داعي الله الذي يريد لك الخير والسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية,*

*الذي كل الفلاح بطاعته, وكل الفوز في خدمته,*

*وجميع الأرباح في معاملة المنعم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة,* 

*الذي لا يأمر إلا بالخير, ولا ينهى إلا عن الشر،* 

*أم تتبع داعي الشيطان, الذي هو عدو الإنسان,* 

*الذي يريد لك الشر, ويسعى بجهده على إهلاكك في الدنيا والآخرة؟* 

*الذي كل الشر في طاعته, وكل الخسران في ولايته،*

*الذي لا يأمر إلا بشر, ولا ينهى إلا عن خير.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم أخبر تعالى عن حال المشركين
 إذا أُمروا باتباع ما أنزل الله على رسوله 
- مما تقدم وصفه -
 رغبوا عن ذلك وقالوا:
*
*{ بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا }
* *
فاكتفوا بتقليد الآباء,*

*وزهدوا في الإيمان بالأنبياء،

**ومع هذا فآباؤهم أجهل الناس,*
*وأشدهم ضلالا 
وهذه شبهة لرد الحق واهية،*

*فهذا دليل على إعراضهم عن الحق,
 ورغبتهم عنه, وعدم إنصافهم،*

*فلو هدوا لرشدهم, وحسن قصدهم,
 لكان الحق هو القصد،*

*ومن جعل الحق قصده, ووازن بينه وبين غيره,*

*تبين له الحق قطعا, 
واتبعه إن كان منصفا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 14 )

من سورة البقرة**
**{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي
فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ 
أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ

فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي 
وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي
لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }*

*سورة البقرة { 186 }*


*هذا جواب سؤال،*

*سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه*

*فقالوا: يا رسول الله,*

*أقريب ربنا فنناجيه, أم بعيد فنناديه؟
*

*فنزل: { وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ } 
*

*لأنه تعالى, الرقيب الشهيد, المطلع على السر وأخفى,*

*يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور,*

*فهو قريب أيضا من داعيه بالإجابة،
*

*ولهذا قال:* 

*{ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ }*

*والدعاء نوعان: دعاء عبادة, ودعاء مسألة.*

*والقرب نوعان:*

*قرب بعلمه من كل خلقه,*

*وقرب من عابديه وداعيه بالإجابة والمعونة والتوفيق.
*

*فمن دعا ربه بقلب حاضر, ودعاء مشروع,* 

*ولم يمنع مانع من إجابة الدعاء,*

*كأكل الحرام ونحوه,*

*فإن الله قد وعده بالإجابة،*

*وخصوصا إذا أتى بأسباب إجابة الدعاء,*

*وهي الاستجابة لله تعالى*

*بالانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه القولية والفعلية,*

*والإيمان به, الموجب للاستجابة،*

*فلهذا قال:*

*{ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }
*

*أي: يحصل لهم الرشد
 الذي هو الهداية للإيمان والأعمال الصالحة,*

*ويزول عنهم الغي المنافي للإيمان والأعمال الصالحة. 
*

*ولأن الإيمان بالله والاستجابة لأمره,* 

*سبب لحصول العلم كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 15 )

**من سورة البقرة

{ هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ

فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ 
وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ

وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الْأُمُورُ }

سورة البقرة { 210 }


وهذا فيه من الوعيد الشديد والتهديد ما تنخلع له القلوب،

يقول تعالى: هل ينتظر الساعون في الفساد في الأرض,

المتبعون لخطوات الشيطان, النابذون لأمر الله إلا يوم الجزاء بالأعمال,

الذي قد حُشي من الأهوال والشدائد والفظائع,

ما يقلقل قلوب الظالمين, ويحق به الجزاء السيئ على المفسدين.

وذلك أن الله تعالى يطوي السماوات والأرض, وتنثر الكواكب,

وتكور الشمس والقمر, وتنزل الملائكة الكرام, فتحيط بالخلائق,


وينزل الباري [تبارك] تعالى:

{ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ } 

ليفصل بين عباده بالقضاء العدل.

فتوضع الموازين, وتنشر الدواوين,

وتبيض وجوه أهل السعادة وتسود وجوه أهل الشقاوة, 

ويتميز أهل الخير من أهل الشر، وكل يجازى بعمله،

فهنالك يعض الظالم على يديه إذا علم حقيقة ما هو عليه.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذه الآية وما أشبهها دليل لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة,

المثبتين للصفات الاختيارية,

كالاستواء, والنزول, والمجيء,

ونحو ذلك من الصفات التي أخبر بها تعالى عن نفسه, 

أو أخبر بها عنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

فيثبتونها على وجه يليق بجلال الله وعظمته,

من غير تشبيه ولا تحريف،


خلافا للمعطلة على اختلاف أنواعهم,

من الجهمية, والمعتزلة, والأشعرية ونحوهم, ممن ينفي هذه الصفات,

ويتأول لأجلها الآيات بتأويلات ما أنزل الله عليها من سلطان, 

بل حقيقتها القدح في بيان الله وبيان رسوله,

والزعم بأن كلامهم هو الذي تحصل به الهداية في هذا الباب،**
** 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهؤلاء ليس معهم دليل نقلي,
 بل ولا دليل عقلي،

أما النقلي

 فقد اعترفوا أن النصوص الواردة في الكتاب والسنة,

ظاهرها بل صريحها, دال على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة,

وأنها تحتاج لدلالتها على مذهبهم الباطل,

أن تخرج عن ظاهرها ويزاد فيها وينقص، 

وهذا كما ترى لا يرتضيه 
من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان.


وأما العقل

 فليس في العقل ما يدل على نفي هذه الصفات،

بل العقل دلَّ على أن الفاعل أكمل 
من الذي لا يقدر على الفعل, 

وأن فعله تعالى المتعلق بنفسه 
والمتعلق بخلقه 
هو كمال،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن زعموا أن إثباتها يدل على التشبيه بخلقه، 

قيل لهم:

الكلام على الصفات, يتبع الكلام على الذات،

فكما أن لله ذاتا لا تشبهها الذوات,

فلله صفات لا تشبهها الصفات، 

فصفاته تبع لذاته,

وصفات خلقه, تبع لذواتهم,

فليس في إثباتها ما يقتضي التشبيه بوجه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويقال أيضا,

 لمن أثبت بعض الصفات, ونفى بعضا,

أو أثبت الأسماء دون الصفات: 

إما أن تثبت الجميع كما أثبته الله لنفسه, وأثبته رسوله،

وإما أن تنفي الجميع, وتكون منكرا لرب العالمين،


وأما إثباتك بعض ذلك, ونفيك لبعضه,

فهذا تناقض،

ففرِّق بين ما أثبته, وما نفيته,

ولن تجد إلى الفرق سبيلا،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن قلت: 
ما أثبته لا يقتضي تشبيها،

قال لك أهل السنة:
 والإثبات لما نفيته لا يقتضي تشبيها،

فإن قلت:
 لا أعقل من الذي نفيته إلا التشبيه،

قال لك النُفاة:
 ونحن لا نعقل من الذي أثبته إلا التشبيه،

فما أجبت به النُفاة, 
أجابك به أهل السنة, لما نفيته.


والحاصل أن من نفى شيئا وأثبت شيئا 

مما دل الكتاب والسنة على إثباته,

فهو متناقض,

لا يثبت له دليل شرعي ولا عقلي,

بل قد خالف المعقول والمنقول.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 16 )

**من سورة البقرة

{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا 
وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ

أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ
وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }

سورة البقرة { 218 } 
هذه الأعمال الثلاثة, هي عنوان السعادة وقطب رحى العبودية,
وبها يعرف ما مع الإنسان, من الربح والخسران،

فأما الإيمان,
 فلا تسأل عن فضيلته,

وكيف تسأل عن شيء هو الفاصل بين أهل السعادة وأهل الشقاوة, 
وأهل الجنة من أهل النار؟ 
وهو الذي إذا كان مع العبد, قبلت أعمال الخير منه,
وإذا عدم منه لم يقبل له صرف ولا عدل, ولا فرض, ولا نفل. 
وأما الهجرة: 
فهي مفارقة المحبوب المألوف لرضا الله تعالى، 

فيترك المهاجر وطنه وأمواله, وأهله, وخلانه, تقربا إلى الله ونصرة لدينه. 
وأما الجهاد:
فهو بذل الجهد في مقارعة الأعداء, 

والسعي التام في نصرة دين الله, وقمع دين الشيطان،
وهو ذروة الأعمال الصالحة, وجزاؤه, أفضل الجزاء، 
وهو السبب الأكبر, لتوسيع دائرة الإسلام وخذلان عباد الأصنام,
وأمن المسلمين على أنفسهم وأموالهم وأولادهم. 
فمن قام بهذه الأعمال الثلاثة على لأوائها ومشقتها
كان لغيرها أشد قياما به وتكميلا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فحقيق بهؤلاء أن يكونوا هم الراجون رحمة الله,*

*لأنهم أتوا بالسبب الموجب للرحمة،* 
*وفي هذا دليل 
على أن الرجاء لا يكون إلا بعد القيام بأسباب السعادة، 
*
*وأما الرجاء المقارن للكسل,
 وعدم القيام بالأسباب,
*
*فهذا عجز وتمن وغرور،*
*وهو دال على ضعف همة صاحبه,
 ونقص عقله,
*
*بمنزلة من يرجو وجود ولد بلا نكاح,*
*ووجود الغلة بلا بذر, وسقي, ونحو ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي قوله: { أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ }* 
*إشارة إلى أن العبد ولو أتى من الأعمال بما أتى به*
*لا ينبغي له أن يعتمد عليها, ويعول عليها,*
*بل يرجو رحمة ربه, ويرجو قبول أعماله*
*ومغفرة ذنوبه, وستر عيوبه.* 
*ولهذا قال: { وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ } أي: لمن تاب توبة نصوحا*

*{ رَحِيمٌ } وسعت رحمته كل شيء, وعم جوده وإحسانه كل حي.*
*وفي هذا دليل
 على أن من قام بهذه الأعمال المذكورة,*
*حصل له مغفرة الله,* 
*إذ الحسنات يذهبن السيئات 
وحصلت له رحمة الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإذا حصلت له المغفرة,
 اندفعت عنه عقوبات الدنيا والآخرة،*

*التي هي آثار الذنوب, 
التي قد غفرت واضمحلت آثارها،*

*وإذا حصلت له الرحمة,
 حصل على كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة؛*

*بل أعمالهم المذكورة من رحمة الله بهم,*

*فلولا توفيقه إياهم, لم يريدوها,*

*ولولا إقدارهم عليها, لم يقدروا عليها,* 
*ولولا إحسانه لم يتمها ويقبلها منهم،*
*فله الفضل أولا وآخرا,*

*وهو الذي منّ بالسبب والمسبب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 17 )

* *من سورة البقرة

{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ 
لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ

مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ

وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ

وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ
 وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا

وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ }

سورة البقرة { 255 }


هذه الآية الكريمة أعظم آيات القرآن وأفضلها وأجلها، 

وذلك لما اشتملت عليه من الأمور العظيمة والصفات الكريمة،

فلهذا كثرت الأحاديث في الترغيب في قراءتها

وجعلها وردا للإنسان في أوقاته صباحا ومساء

وعند نومه وأدبار الصلوات المكتوبات،


فأخبر تعالى عن نفسه الكريمة بأن { لا إله إلا هو } أي:

لا معبود بحق سواه،

فهو الإله الحق 
الذي تتعين أن تكون جميع أنواع العبادة والطاعة والتأله له تعالى،

لكماله وكمال صفاته وعظيم نعمه،

ولكون العبد مستحقا أن يكون عبدا لربه، 
ممتثلا أوامره مجتنبا نواهيه،


وكل ما سوى الله تعالى باطل، 

فعبادة ما سواه باطلة،

لكون ما سوى الله 

مخلوقا ناقصا مدبرا فقيرا من جميع الوجوه،

فلم يستحق شيئا من أنواع العبادة،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقوله: 

{ الحي القيوم } 

هذان الاسمان الكريمان* 

*يدلان على سائر الأسماء الحسنى دلالة مطابقة وتضمنا ولزوما،* 

*فالحي* *من له الحياة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع صفات الذات،*

*كالسمع والبصر والعلم والقدرة، ونحو ذلك،*

*والقيوم**: هو الذي قام بنفسه وقام بغيره،*

*وذلك مستلزم لجميع الأفعال التي اتصف بها رب العالمين*

*من فعله ما يشاء من الاستواء والنزول والكلام والقول* 

*والخلق والرزق والإماتة والإحياء، وسائر أنواع التدبير،*

*كل ذلك داخل في قيومية الباري،* 


*ولهذا قال بعض المحققين:*

*إنهما الاسم الأعظم الذي إذا دعي الله به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى،* 

*ومن تمام حياته وقيوميته أن { لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم } والسنة النعاس*

*{ له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض } أي: هو المالك وما سواه مملوك*


*وهو الخالق الرازق المدبر*

*وغيره مخلوق مرزوق مدبر لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره*

*مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا قال:* 

*{ من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه }**

 أي: لا أحد يشفع عنده بدون إذنه،*

*فالشفاعة كلها لله تعالى، ولكنه تعالى إذا أراد أن يرحم من يشاء من عباده* 

*أذن لمن أراد أن يكرمه من عباده أن يشفع فيه،*

*لا يبتدئ الشافع قبل الإذن،*


*ثم قال 

**{ يعلم ما بين أيديهم }**

 أي: ما مضى من جميع الأمور*

*{ وما خلفهم }**

 أي: ما يستقبل منها،*

*فعلمه تعالى محيط بتفاصيل الأمور، متقدمها ومتأخرها،*

*بالظواهر والبواطن، بالغيب والشهادة،* 

*والعباد ليس لهم من الأمر شيء*

*ولا من العلم مثقال ذرة إلا ما علمهم تعالى،*


*ولهذا قال: 

**{ ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء*

*وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض }*

*وهذا يدل على كمال عظمته وسعة سلطانه،*

*إذا كان هذه حالة الكرسي أنه يسع السماوات والأرض* 

*على عظمتهما وعظمة من فيهما،* 

*والكرسي ليس أكبر مخلوقات الله تعالى،*

*بل هنا ما هو أعظم منه وهو العرش، وما لا يعلمه إلا هو،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي عظمة هذه المخلوقات تحير الأفكار وتكل الأبصار،*

*وتقلقل الجبال وتكع عنها فحول الرجال،*

*فكيف بعظمة خالقها ومبدعها،*

*والذي أودع فيها من الحكم والأسرار ما أودع،*

*والذي قد أمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا*

*من غير تعب ولا نصب،*


*فلهذا قال:*


*{ ولا يؤوده }* *أي: يثقله* *{ حفظهما* 

*وهو العلي } بذاته فوق عرشه،*

*العلي بقهره لجميع المخلوقات،*

*العلي بقدره لكمال صفاته* 


*{ العظيم }* *الذي تتضاءل عند عظمته جبروت الجبابرة،*

*وتصغر في جانب جلاله أنوف الملوك القاهرة،*


*فسبحان* *من له العظمة العظيمة والكبرياء الجسيمة*

*والقهر والغلبة لكل شيء،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فقد اشتملت هذه الآية 

على توحيد الإلهية* 

*وتوحيد الربوبية 

وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات،*

*وعلى إحاطة ملكه وإحاطة علمه* 

*وسعة سلطانه وجلاله ومجده،*

*وعظمته وكبريائه 
وعلوه على جميع مخلوقاته،*


*فهذه الآية بمفردها 
عقيدة في أسماء الله وصفاته،*

*متضمنة لجميع الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 18 )
* *من سورة البقرة
**{ لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ 

فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى

لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ *

اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ

وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ
يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ

أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ 
هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }

سورة البقرة { 256 - 257 }
يخبر تعالى أنه لا إكراه في الدين لعدم الحاجة إلى الإكراه عليه،

لأن الإكراه لا يكون إلا على أمر خفية أعلامه، غامضة أثاره، 
أو أمر في غاية الكراهة للنفوس،  
وأما هذا الدين القويم والصراط المستقيم
 فقد تبينت أعلامه للعقول،

وظهرت طرقه، وتبين أمره،
 وعرف الرشد من الغي،

فالموفق إذا نظر أدنى نظر إليه آثره واختاره، 
وأما من كان سيئ القصد فاسد الإرادة،

خبيث النفس يرى الحق فيختار عليه الباطل،

ويبصر الحسن فيميل إلى القبيح،

فهذا ليس لله حاجة في إكراهه على الدين،

لعدم النتيجة والفائدة فيه، 
والمكره ليس إيمانه صحيحا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولا تدل الآية الكريمة على ترك قتال الكفار المحاربين،*

*وإنما فيها أن حقيقة الدين من حيث هو موجب لقبوله*
*لكل منصف قصده اتباع الحق،* 
*وأما القتال وعدمه فلم تتعرض له،* 

*وإنما يؤخذ فرض القتال من نصوص أخر،*
*ولكن يستدل في الآية الكريمة 
على قبول الجزية من غير أهل الكتاب،* 

*كما هو قول كثير من العلماء،*  
*فمن يكفر بالطاغوت 
فيترك عبادة ما سوى الله وطاعة الشيطان،*

*ويؤمن بالله إيمانا تاما أوجب له عبادة ربه وطاعته* 
*{ فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى }
 أي: بالدين القويم الذي ثبتت قواعده ورسخت أركانه،*

*وكان المتمسك به على ثقة من أمره،*
*لكونه استمسك بالعروة الوثقى التي { لا انفصام لها }* 
*
وأما من عكس القضية فكفر بالله وآمن بالطاغوت،*
*فقد أطلق هذه العروة الوثقى التي بها العصمة والنجاة،*
*واستمسك بكل باطل مآله إلى الجحيم* 

*{ والله سميع عليم } 
فيجازي كلا منهما بحسب ما علمه منهم من الخير والشر،*

*وهذا هو الغاية لمن استمسك بالعروة الوثقى 
ولمن لم يستمسك بها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم ذكر السبب الذي أوصلهم إلى ذلك فقال:* 
*{ الله ولي الذين آمنوا }
 
وهذا يشمل ولايتهم لربهم،*
*بأن تولوه فلا يبغون عنه بدلا ولا يشركون به أحدا،*
*قد اتخذوه حبيبا ووليا،*
*ووالوا أولياءه وعادوا أعداءه،
*
*فتولاهم بلطفه ومنَّ عليهم بإحسانه،* 
*فأخرجهم من ظلمات الكفر والمعاصي والجهل*
*إلى نور الإيمان والطاعة والعلم،* 
*وكان جزاؤهم على هذا 
أن سلمهم من ظلمات القبر والحشر والقيامة* 
*إلى النعيم المقيم والراحة والفسحة والسرور*  
*{ والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت } فتولوا الشيطان وحزبه،* 

*واتخذوه من دون الله وليا ووالوه وتركوا ولاية ربهم وسيدهم،*
*فسلطهم عليهم عقوبة لهم فكانوا يؤزونهم إلى المعاصي أزا،* 
*ويزعجونهم إلى الشر إزعاجا،*
*فيخرجونهم من نور الإيمان والعلم والطاعة* 
*إلى ظلمة الكفر والجهل والمعاصي،* 

*فكان جزاؤهم على ذلك أن حرموا الخيرات،*
*وفاتهم النعيم والبهجة والمسرات،*
*وكانوا من حزب الشيطان 
وأولياءه في دار الحسرة،*  
*فلهذا قال تعالى:* 
*{ أولئك أصحاب النار
 هم فيها خالدون }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 19 )
* *من سورة البقرة*

*{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ* 

*إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ*
*
قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ
*
*قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ 
فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ* 
*فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ

فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ*
*وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }*
*سورة البقرة { 258 }* 
*يقول تعالى:**
{ ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه }* 

*أي: إلى جراءته وتجاهله وعناده ومحاجته فيما لا يقبل التشكيك،*
*
وما حمله على ذلك إلا* *{ أن آتاه الله الملك }*
*فطغى وبغى ورأى نفسه مترئسا على رعيته،*
*فحمله ذلك على أن حاج إبراهيم في ربوبية الله* 
*فزعم أنه يفعل كما يفعل الله،* 
*فقال إبراهيم* *{ ربي الذي يحيي ويميت }* 

*أي: هو المنفرد بأنواع التصرف،* 
*وخص منه الإحياء والإماتة لكونهما أعظم أنواع التدابير،* 
*ولأن الإحياء مبدأ الحياة الدنيا والإماتة مبدأ ما يكون في الآخرة،* 

*فقال ذلك المحاج:**
{ أنا أحيي وأميت }* 
*ولم يقل أنا الذي أحيي وأميت،**
*
*لأنه لم يدع الاستقلال بالتصرف،**
**وإنما زعم أنه يفعل كفعل الله ويصنع صنعه،*
*فزعم أنه يقتل شخصا فيكون قد أماته، ويستبقي شخصا فيكون قد أحياه،*
*فلما رآه إبراهيم يغالط في مجادلته* 
*ويتكلم بشيء لا يصلح أن يكون شبهة*
*فضلا عن كونه حجة، اطرد معه في الدليل*

*فقال إبراهيم: 
{ فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق }*

*أي: عيانا يقر به كل أحد حتى ذلك الكافر* 

*{ فأت بها من المغرب }
 وهذا إلزام له بطرد دليله إن كان صادقا في دعواه،*

*فلما قال له أمرا لا قوة له في شبهة تشوش دليله، 
ولا قادحا يقدح في سبيله*

*{ بهت الذي كفر }
 أي: تحير فلم يرجع إليه جوابا* 

*وانقطعت حجته وسقطت شبهته،*
*وهذه حالة المبطل المعاند الذي يريد أن يقاوم الحق ويغالبه،*
*فإنه مغلوب مقهور،*  
*فلذلك قال تعالى: 
{ والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين }*

*بل يبقيهم على كفرهم وضلالهم،* 
*وهم الذين اختاروا لأنفسهم ذلك،*
*وإلا فلو كان قصدهم الحق والهداية* 

*لهداهم إليه ويسر لهم أسباب الوصول إليه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ففي هذه الآية 
برهان قاطع على تفرد الرب بالخلق والتدبير،*

*ويلزم من ذلك
 أن يفرد بالعبادة والإنابة والتوكل عليه في جميع الأحوال،*

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*وفي هذه المناظرة نكتة لطيفة جدا،* 
*وهي أن شرك العالم
 إنما هو مستند إلى عبادة الكواكب والقبور،*

*ثم صورت الأصنام على صورها،* 
*فتضمن الدليلان اللذان استدل بهما إبراهيم*
*إبطال إلهية تلك جملة* 
*بأن الله وحده هو الذي يحيي ويميت،*

*ولا يصلح الحي الذي يموت للإلهية*
*لا في حال حياته ولا بعد موته،* 
*فإن له ربا قادرا قاهرا متصرفا فيه إحياء وإماتة،* 
*ومن كان كذلك فكيف يكون إلها*
*حتى يتخذ الصنم على صورته، ويعبد من دونه،*
*وكذلك الكواكب أظهرها وأكبرها للحس هذه الشمس* 
*وهي مربوبة مدبرة مسخرة،* 
*لا تصرف لها بنفسها بوجه ما،*
*بل ربها وخالقها سبحانه يأتي بها من مشرقها 
فتنقاد لأمره ومشيئته،*

*فهي مربوبة مسخرة مدبرة،* 

*لا إله يعبد من دون الله.* 

*" من مفتاح دار السعادة "*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 20 )
* *من سورة البقرة*

*{ أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا* 
*قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا* 
*فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ* 
*قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ*

*قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ 
فَانْظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ*
*وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ*
*وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا* 

*فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ 
قَالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }* 

*{ 259 } سورة البقرة* 
*وهذا أيضا دليل آخر على توحد الله بالخلق والتدبير والإماتة والإحياء،*
*فقال: { أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها } 

أي: قد باد أهلها وفني سكانها وسقطت حيطانها على عروشها،*
*فلم يبق بها أنيس بل بقيت موحشة من أهلها مقفرة،*
*فوقف عليها ذلك الرجل متعجبا* 

*و { قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها }
 استبعادا لذلك وجهلا بقدرة الله تعالى،*

*فلما أراد الله به خيرا أراه آية في نفسه وفي حماره،*
*وكان معه طعام وشراب،*  
*{ فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت*
*قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم }* 
*استقصارا لتلك المدة التي مات فيها*
*لكونه قد زالت معرفته وحواسه وكان عهد حاله قبل موته،* 
*فقيل له 
{ بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه }*

*أي: لم يتغير بل بقي على حاله 
على تطاول السنين واختلاف الأوقات عليه،*

*ففيه أكبر دليل على قدرته 
حيث أبقاه وحفظه عن التغير والفساد،*

*مع أن الطعام والشراب من أسرع الأشياء فسادا*

*{ وانظر إلى حمارك }*
*وكان قد مات وتمزق لحمه وجلده وانتثرت عظامه، وتفرقت أوصاله*  
*{ ولنجعلك آية للناس } 
على قدرة الله وبعثه الأموات من قبورهم،*

*لتكون أنموذجا محسوسا مشاهدا بالأبصار،*
*فيعلموا بذلك صحة ما أخبرت به الرسل* 
*{وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها }* 
*أي: ندخل بعضها في بعض، ونركب بعضها ببعض*

*{ ثم نكسوها لحما } فنظر إليها عيانا كما وصفها الله تعالى،* 
*{ فلما تبين له } ذلك وعلم قدرة الله تعالى*  
*{ قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والظاهر من سياق الآية 
أن هذا رجل منكر للبعث
 أراد الله به خيرا،
 وأن يجعله آية ودليلا للناس

 لثلاثة أوجه:*

*أحدها قوله :
{ أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها }*
*ولو كان نبيا أو عبدا صالحا لم يقل ذلك،* 
 
*والثاني:
 أن الله أراه آية في طعامه وشرابه وحماره ونفسه*
*ليراه بعينه فيقر بما أنكره،*
*ولم يذكر في الآية أن القرية المذكورة عمرت وعادت إلى حالتها،* 
*ولا في السياق ما يدل على ذلك،*
*ولا في ذلك كثير فائدة،* 
*ما الفائدة الدالة على إحياء الله للموتى* 
*في قرية خربت ثم رجع إليها أهلها أو غيرهم فعمروها؟!*

*وإنما الدليل الحقيقي في إحيائه 
وإحياء حماره وإبقاء طعامه وشرابه بحاله،*
 
*والثالث في قوله:
{ فلما تبين له } أي:*
*تبين له أمر كان يجهله ويخفى عليه،*
*فعلم بذلك صحة ما ذكرناه،*

*والله أعلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 21 )
*
*من سورة البقرة*
*{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى* 
*قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى
وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي* 
 
*قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ*  
*ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا*  
*ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا* 
*وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }*
 
*سورة البقرة {260 }* 
*وهذا فيه أيضا أعظم دلالة حسية 
على قدرة الله وإحيائه الموتى للبعث والجزاء،*

*فأخبر تعالى عن خليله إبراهيم أنه سأله أن يريه ببصره كيف يحيي الموتى،*

*لأنه قد تيقن ذلك بخبر الله تعالى،*

*ولكنه أحب أن يشاهده عيانا ليحصل له مرتبة عين اليقين،* 

*فلهذا قال الله له:*  
*{ أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي }* 
*وذلك أنه بتوارد الأدلة اليقينية مما يزداد به الإيمان ويكمل به الإيقان*

*ويسعى في نيله أولو العرفان،*

*فقال له ربه
{ فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك }*
 
*أي: ضمهن ليكون ذلك بمرأى منك ومشاهدة وعلى يديك.* 
 
*{ ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا }* 
*أي: مزقهن، اخلط أجزاءهن بعضها ببعض،*

*واجعل على كل جبل،
 أي: من الجبال التي في القرب منه، جزء من تلك الأجزاء* 
 
*{ ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا }
أي: تحصل لهن حياة كاملة،*

*ويأتينك في هذه القوة وسرعة الطيران،*

*ففعل إبراهيم عليه السلام ذلك وحصل له ما أراد*

*وهذا من ملكوت السماوات والأرض الذي أراه الله إياه* 
*في قوله 
{ وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض
 وليكون من الموقنين }* 
 
*ثم قال: { واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم } أي:* 
*ذو قوة عظيمة سخر بها المخلوقات،*  
*فلم يستعص عليه شيء منها،*  
*بل هي منقادة لعزته خاضعة لجلاله،* 
*ومع ذلك فأفعاله تعالى تابعة لحكمته،*  
*لا يفعل شيئا عبثا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 22 )
*
*من سورة البقرة*

*{ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ
وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ 
يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ 
فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ

وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ 
كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ
 لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ 
وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }**

سورة البقرة { 284- 285 }*

*هذا إخبار من الله أنه له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض،
الجميع خلقهم ورزقهم ودبرهم لمصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية،

فكانوا ملكا له وعبيدا،
لا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا 
ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا،

وهو ربهم ومالكهم 
الذي يتصرف فيهم بحكمته وعدله وإحسانه،
وقد أمرهم ونهاهم وسيحاسبهم على ما أسروه وأعلنوه،
*

*{ فيغفر لمن يشاء } وهو لمن أتى بأسباب المغفرة،
ويعذب من يشاء بذنبه الذي لم يحصل له ما يكفره


{ والله على كل شيء قدير } لا يعجزه شيء، 
بل كل الخلق طوع قهره ومشيئته وتقديره وجزائه.
*
*[ ثم ] يخبر تعالى عن إيمان الرسول والمؤمنين معه، 
وانقيادهم وطاعتهم وسؤالهم مع ذلك المغفرة،

فأخبر أنهم آمنوا بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله،
وهذا يتضمن الإيمان بجميع ما أخبر الله به عن نفسه، 

وأخبرت به عنه رسله من صفات كماله ونعوت جلاله 
على وجه الإجمال والتفصيل، 

وتنزيهه عن التمثيل والتعطيل 
وعن جميع صفات النقص،
*
*ويتضمن الإيمان بالملائكة الذين نصت عليهم الشرائع جملة وتفصيلا،

وعلى الإيمان بجميع الرسل والكتب،

أي: بكل ما أخبرت به الرسل وتضمنته الكتب من الأخبار والأوامر والنواهي،

وأنهم لا يفرقون بين أحد من رسله، بل يؤمنون بجميعهم،

لأنهم وسائط بين الله وبين عباده،

فالكفر ببعضهم كفر بجميعهم بل كفر بالله 
*

*{ وقالوا سمعنا } ما أمرتنا به ونهيتنا 

{ وأطعنا } لك في ذلك، ولم يكونوا ممن قالوا سمعنا وعصينا،


ولما كان العبد لا بد أن يحصل منه تقصير في حقوق الله تعالى

وهو محتاج إلى مغفرته على الدوام،

قالوا { غفرانك } 
أي: نسألك مغفرة لما صدر منا من التقصير والذنوب،

ومحو ما اتصفنا به من العيوب
*
*{ وإليك المصير } أي:

المرجع لجميع الخلائق فتجزيهم بما عملوا من خير وشر.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 23 )
*
*من سورة البقرة*

*{ لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا 
مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ
رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا 
رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا 
كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا 

رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ 
وَاعْفُ عَنَّا 
وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا 
وَارْحَمْنَا 
أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا 
فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ } 

سورة البقرة { 286 }
* 
*لما نزل قوله تعالى:
{ وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله }

شق ذلك على المسلمين لما توهموا أن ما يقع في القلب
من الأمور اللازمة والعارضة المستقرة وغيرها مؤاخذون به، 

فأخبرهم بهذه الآية أنه لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها أي:
أمرا تسعه طاقتها، ولا يكلفها ويشق عليها، 

كما قال تعالى:
{ ما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج }*
 
*فأصل الأوامر والنواهي ليست من الأمور التي تشق على النفوس،

بل هي غذاء للأرواح ودواء للأبدان، وحمية عن الضرر،

فالله تعالى أمر العباد بما أمرهم به رحمة وإحسانا،

ومع هذا إذا حصل بعض الأعذار التي هي مظنة المشقة

حصل التخفيف والتسهيل، إما بإسقاطه عن المكلف،

أو إسقاط بعضه كما في التخفيف عن المريض والمسافر وغيرهم،

* 
*ثم أخبر تعالى أن لكل نفس ما كسبت من الخير،

وعليها ما اكتسبت من الشر،

فلا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ولا تذهب حسنات العبد لغيره،

وفي الإتيان بـ " كسب " في الخير

الدال على أن عمل الخير يحصل للإنسان بأدنى سعي منه

بل بمجرد نية القلب

وأتى بـ " اكتسب " في عمل الشر

للدلالة على أن عمل الشر لا يكتب على الإنسان
 حتى يعمله ويحصل سعيه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولما أخبر تعالى عن إيمان الرسول والمؤمنين معه

وأن كل عامل سيجازى بعمله،

وكان الإنسان عرضة للتقصير والخطأ والنسيان،

وأخبر أنه لا يكلفنا إلا ما نطيق وتسعه قوتنا،

أخبر عن دعاء المؤمنين بذلك،

وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله قال: قد فعلت. 

إجابة لهذا الدعاء،* 
 
*فقال :{ ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا } والفرق بينهما: 

أن النسيان:
 ذهول القلب عن ما أمر به فيتركه نسيانا،

والخطأ:
 أن يقصد شيئا يجوز له قصده
 ثم يقع فعله على ما لا يجوز له فعله:

فهذان قد عفا الله عن هذه الأمة
 ما يقع بهما رحمة بهم وإحسانا،

فعلى هذا من صلى في ثوب مغصوب، أو نجس، 

أو قد نسي نجاسة على بدنه،
 أو تكلم في الصلاة ناسيا، 
أو فعل مفطرا ناسيا،

أو فعل محظورا من محظورات الإحرام 
التي ليس فيها إتلاف ناسيا،

فإنه معفو عنه،

وكذلك لا يحنث من فعل المحلوف عليه ناسيا،

وكذلك لو أخطأ فأتلف نفسا أو مالا فليس عليه إثم،

وإنما الضمان مرتب على مجرد الإتلاف،

وكذلك المواضع التي تجب فيها التسمية
 إذا تركها الإنسان ناسيا لم يضر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا } أي: تكاليف مشقة

{ كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا } وقد فعل تعالى

فإن الله خفف عن هذه الأمة في الأوامر 

من الطهارات وأحوال العبادات ما لم يخففه على غيرها

{ ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به } وقد فعل وله الحمد 

{ واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا }
 فالعفو والمغفرة يحصل بهما دفع المكاره والشرور،

والرحمة يحصل بها صلاح الأمور* 
 

*{ أنت مولانا }

 أي: ربنا ومليكنا وإلهنا

الذي لم تزل ولايتك إيانا منذ أوجدتنا وأنشأتنا

فنعمك دارة علينا متصلة عدد الأوقات،

ثم أنعمت علينا بالنعمة العظيمة والمنحة الجسيمة،

وهي نعمة الإسلام التي جميع النعم تبع لها، 
* 
*فنسألك يا ربنا ومولانا تمام نعمتك

بأن تنصرنا على القوم الكافرين،

الذين كفروا بك وبرسلك،

وقاوموا أهل دينك ونبذوا أمرك،

فانصرنا عليهم بالحجة والبيان والسيف والسنان، 

بأن تمكن لنا في الأرض وتخذلهم

وترزقنا الإيمان والأعمال التي يحصل بها النصر،

والحمد لله رب العالمين.
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *{ رَبّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   }
>  الرب, هو المربي جميع العالمين 
> -وهم من سوى الله-* 
> *بخلقه إياهم, وإعداده لهم الآلات,
>  وإنعامه عليهم بالنعم العظيمة,* 
> *التي لو فقدوها, لم يمكن لهم البقاء. 
> **فما بهم من نعمة,
>  فمنه تعالى.*
> 
> ...


*في كتاب النهاية لابن الأثير ( 2/ 165 ) :
الرب يطلق في اللغة على المالك، والسيد، والمدبر، والمربي، والقيم، والمنعم، ولا يطلق غير مضاف إلا على الله تعالى، وإذا أطلق على غيره أضيف، فيقال: ربّ كذا .  

وفي كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر ص 91 :*
*ومعنى الرب أي : ذو الربوبية على خلقه أجمعين ، خلقا وملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا ، وهو من الأسماء الدالة على جملة معان ، لا على معنى واحد .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 24 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{ الم* 
اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ* 

نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ 
مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ*
مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ 
وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ 
وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ *
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ*

هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ
 لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }
{ 1 - 6 }* 

*افتتحها تبارك وتعالى بالإخبار بألوهيته،
وأنه الإله الذي لا إله إلا هو الذي لا ينبغي التأله والتعبد إلا لوجهه،

فكل معبود سواه فهو باطل،

والله هو الإله الحق المتصف بصفات الألوهية التي مرجعها إلى الحياة والقيومية، 
*

*فالحي من له الحياة العظيمة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع الصفات
التي لا تتم ولا تكمل الحياة إلا بها كالسمع والبصر
والقدرة والقوة والعظمة والبقاء والدوام والعز الذي لا يرام
*

*{ القيوم }
الذي قام بنفسه فاستغنى عن جميع مخلوقاته،
وقام بغيره فافتقرت إليه جميع مخلوقاته 
في الإيجاد والإعداد والإمداد،
فهو الذي قام بتدبير الخلائق وتصريفهم،
تدبير للأجسام وللقلوب والأرواح.
*

*ومن قيامه تعالى بعباده ورحمته بهم 
أن نزل على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الكتاب،
الذي هو أجل الكتب وأعظمها 
المشتمل على الحق في إخباره وأوامره ونواهيه،
فما أخبر به صدق، وما حكم به فهو العدل، 


وأنزله بالحق ليقوم الخلق بعبادة ربهم ويتعلموا كتابه 
{ مصدقا لما بين يديه } من الكتب السابقة، 
فهو المزكي لها،
فما شهد له فهو المقبول، وما رده فهو المردود،
وهو المطابق لها في جميع المطالب التي اتفق عليها المرسلون،
وهي شاهدة له بالصدق،
فأهل الكتاب لا يمكنهم التصديق بكتبهم إن لم يؤمنوا به،
فإن كفرهم به ينقض إيمانهم بكتبهم،*

*ثم قال تعالى
{ وأنزل التوراة } أي: على موسى
{ والإنجيل } على عيسى.

{ من قبل } إنزال القرآن 
{ هدى للناس } الظاهر أن هذا راجع لكل ما تقدم،

أي: أنزل الله القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل هدى للناس من الضلال،
فمن قبل هدى الله فهو المهتدي،
 ومن لم يقبل ذلك بقي على ضلاله 

{ وأنزل الفرقان }
 أي: الحجج والبينات والبراهين القاطعات 
الدالة على جميع المقاصد والمطالب،

وكذلك فصل وفسر ما يحتاج إليه الخلق حتى بقيت الأحكام جلية ظاهرة،
فلم يبق لأحد عذر ولا حجة لمن لم يؤمن به وبآياته،
*

*فلهذا قال { إن الذين كفروا بآيات الله } 
أي: بعد ما بينها ووضحها وأزاح العلل

{ لهم عذاب شديد } لا يقدر قدره ولا يدرك وصفه

{ والله عزيز } أي: قوي لا يعجزه شيء 

{ ذو انتقام } ممن عصاه.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء } 

وهذا فيه تقرير إحاطة علمه بالمعلومات كلها،
جليها وخفيها، ظاهرها وباطنها، 

ومن جملة ذلك الأجنة في البطون
التي لا يدركها بصر المخلوقين، ولا ينالها علمهم،

وهو تعالى يدبرها بألطف تدبير، ويقدرها بكل تقدير،
*

*فلهذا قال:
{ هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء }
 
من كامل الخلق وناقصه،
 وحسن وقبيح، وذكر وأنثى

{ لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم }


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تضمنت هذه الآيات

تقرير إلهية الله وتعينها،
وإبطال إلهية ما سواه،

وفي ضمن ذلك رد على النصارى 
الذين يزعمون إلهية عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، 

وتضمنت إثبات حياته الكاملة وقيوميته التامة،
المتضمنتين جميع الصفات المقدسة كما تقدم،

وإثبات الشرائع الكبار، وأنها رحمة وهداية للناس،

وتقسيم الناس إلى مهتد وغيره،

وعقوبة من لم يهتد بها،

وتقرير سعة علم الباري ونفوذ مشيئته وحكمته.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 25 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران

**{**شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ* *لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ* 
*وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ
**قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ* *
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ* *الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ* ***

*إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ* *الْإِسْلَامُ**
 وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ
 إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ*
*وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ
** فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ **

*فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ*

*وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّين  َ* *أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ*
*فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا* 
*وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا** فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ 
وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ** }*

{ 18 - 20 }

 
*هذا تقرير من الله تعالى للتوحيد بأعظم الطرق الموجبة له،*
*وهي شهادته تعالى وشهادة خواص الخلق وهم الملائكة وأهل العلم،*


*أما شهادته تعالى فيما أقامه من الحجج والبراهين القاطعة* 
*على توحيده، وأنه لا إله إلا هو،*
*فنوع الأدلة في الآفاق والأنفس على هذا الأصل العظيم،*

*ولو لم يكن في ذلك إلا أنه ما قام أحد بتوحيده* 
*إلا ونصره على المشرك الجاحد المنكر للتوحيد،* 

*وكذلك إنعامه العظيم الذي ما بالعباد من نعمة إلا منه،* 
*ولا يدفع النقم إلا هو،*

*والخلق كلهم عاجزون عن المنافع والمضار لأنفسهم ولغيرهم،* 
*
ففي هذا برهان قاطع 
**على وجوب* *التوحيد 
**وبطلان الشرك،*

 
*وأما شهادة الملائكة بذلك**
 فنستفيدها بإخبار الله لنا بذلك وإخبار رسله،*

*وأما شهادة أهل العلم**
 فلأنهم هم المرجع في جميع الأمور الدينية* 
*خصوصا في أعظم الأمور وأجلها وأشرفها وهو التوحيد،* 

*فكلهم من أولهم إلى آخرهم قد اتفقوا على ذلك ودعوا إليه* 
*وبينوا للناس الطرق الموصلة إليه،*
*فوجب على الخلق التزام هذا الأمر المشهود عليه والعمل به،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي هذا دليل على أن أشرف الأمور
**علم التوحيد*

*لأن الله شهد به بنفسه وأشهد عليه خواص خلقه،* 

*والشهادة لا تكون إلا عن علم ويقين،
 بمنزلة المشاهدة للبصر،*

*ففيه دليل
 على أن من لم يصل في علم التوحيد إلى هذه الحالة* 

*فليس من أولي العلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي هذه الآية 
دليل على شرف العلم
 من وجوه كثيرة،* 

*منها:
 أن الله خصهم بالشهادة على أعظم مشهود عليه دون الناس،*

*ومنها:
 أن الله قرن شهادتهم بشهادته وشهادة ملائكته، وكفى بذلك فضلا،*

*ومنها:
 أنه جعلهم أولي العلم، فأضافهم إلى العلم،*
*إذ هم القائمون به المتصفون بصفته،*

*ومنها:
 أنه تعالى جعلهم شهداء وحجة على الناس،*
*وألزم الناس العمل بالأمر المشهود به،*
*فيكونون هم السبب في ذلك،* 
*فيكون كل من عمل بذلك نالهم من أجره،* 
*وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء،* 

*ومنها: 
أن إشهاده تعالى أهل العلم يتضمن ذلك تزكيتهم وتعديلهم*
*وأنهم أمناء على ما استرعاهم عليه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولما قرر توحيده قرر عدله،* 

*فقال: { قائمًا بالقسط }
 أي: لم يزل متصفا بالقسط في أفعاله وتدبيره بين عباده،*
*فهو على صراط مستقيم في ما أمر به ونهى عنه،*
*وفيما خلقه وقدره،

 ثم أعاد تقرير توحيده*
*فقال
{ لا إله إلا هو
 العزيز الحكيم }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*واعلم أن هذا الأصل
 الذي هو* *توحيد الله 
وإفراده بالعبودية*
*
قد دلت عليه الأدلة النقلية والأدلة العقلية،* 
*حتى صار لذوي البصائر أجلى من الشمس،* 


*فأما الأدلة النقلية* 

*فكل ما في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله،*
*من الأمر به وتقريره، ومحبة أهله* 

*وبغض من لم يقم به وعقوباتهم، 
**وذم الشرك وأهله**،* 
*فهو من الأدلة النقلية على ذلك،*
*حتى كاد القرآن أن يكون كله أدلة عليه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما الأدلة العقلية* 

*التي تدرك بمجرد فكر العقل وتصوره للأمور* 

*فقد أرشد القرآن إليها ونبه على كثير منها،* 

*فمن أعظمها:*

*الاعتراف بربوبية الله، 
فإن من عرف أنه هو الخالق الرازق المدبر لجميع الأمور* 

*أنتج له ذلك أنه هو المعبود 
الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له،*

*ولما كان هذا من أوضح الأشياء وأعظمها
 أكثر الله تعالى من الاستدلال به في كتابه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن الأدلة العقلية* 

*على أن* *الله* *هو الذي يؤله دون غيره* 

*انفراده بالنعم ودفع النقم،* 

*فإن من عرف أن النعم الظاهرة والباطنة*
*القليلة والكثيرة كلها من الله،*

*وأنه ما من نقمة ولا شدة ولا كربة*
*إلا وهو الذي ينفرد بدفعها* 

*وإن أحدا من الخلق لا يملك لنفسه* 
*- فضلا عن غيره-* 

*جلب نعمة ولا دفع نقمة،* 

*تيقن أن عبودية ما سوى الله 
من أبطل الباطل*

*وأن* *العبودية* *لا تنبغي* 
*إلا لمن* *انفرد* *بجلب المصالح ودفع المضار،*

*فلهذا أكثر الله في كتابه* 
*من التنبيه على هذا الدليل جدا،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن الأدلة العقلية أيضا على ذلك:* 

*ما أخبر به تعالى عن** المعبودات* *التي عبدت من دونه،*

*بأنها* *لا تملك* *نفعا ولا ضرا،* 
*ولا تنصر* *غيرها ولا تنصر نفسها،* 

*وسلبها الأسماع والأبصار،* 

*وأنها على فرض سماعها** لا تغني شيئا،* 

*وغير ذلك من الصفات الدالة على نقصها* *غاية النقص،* 


*وما أخبر به عن نفسه العظيمة* 

*من الصفات الجليلة والأفعال الجميلة،*

*والقدرة والقهر،* 

*وغير ذلك من الصفات
 التي تُعرف بالأدلة السمعية والعقلية،*

 
*فمن عرف ذلك حق المعرفة* 

*عرف أن العبادة لا تليق 
ولا تحسن*
*إلا بالرب العظيم*

*الذي له الكمال كله،* 
*والمجد كله،* 
*والحمد كله،
 والقدرة كلها،*
*والكبرياء كلها،*

*لا بالمخلوقات المدبرات الناقصات* 

*الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن الأدلة العقلية على ذلك*

*ما شاهده العباد بأبصارهم من قديم الزمان وحديثه،*

*من الإكرام لأهل التوحيد،
 والإهانة والعقوبة* *لأهل الشرك،*

*وما ذاك إلا لأن* *التوحيد* *جعله الله موصلا إلى كل خير*

*دافعا لكل شر ديني ودنيوي،*

*وجعل* *الشرك* *به والكفر سببا للعقوبات الدينية والدنيوية،*


*ولهذا إذا ذكر تعالى قصص الرسل مع أمم المطيعين والعاصين،* 

*وأخبر عن عقوبات العاصين ونجاة الرسل ومن تبعهم،*

*قال عقب كل قصة: 
**{ إن في ذلك لآية }*

*أي: لعبرة يعتبر بها المعتبرون فيعلمون أن توحيده هو الموجب للنجاة،* 

*وتركه هو الموجب للهلاك،* 

*فهذه من الأدلة الكبار العقلية النقلية الدالة على هذا الأصل العظيم،*

*وقد أكثر الله منها في كتابه وصرفها ونوعها* 

*ليحيى من حي عن بينة، ويهلك من هلك عن بينة*

*فله الحمد والشكر والثناء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولما قرر أنه الإله الحق المعبود،*

*بين العبادة والدين الذي يتعين أن يعبد به ويدان له،*

*وهو الإسلام الذي هو الاستسلام لله بتوحيده وطاعته*

*التي دعت إليها رسله، وحثت عليها كتبه،* 

*وهو الذي لا يقبل من أحد دين سواه،* 

*وهو متضمن* *للإخلاص* *له في الحب والخوف والرجاء*
*والإنابة والدعاء ومتابعة رسوله في ذلك،*

*وهذا هو دين الرسل كلهم، وكل من تابعهم فهو على طريقهم،*

 
*وإنما اختلف أهل الكتاب
 بعد ما جاءتهم كتبهم تحثهم على الاجتماع على دين الله،*

*بغيا بينهم، وظلما وعدوانا من أنفسهم،* 

*وإلا فقد جاءهم السبب الأكبر الموجب أن يتبعوا الحق ويتركوا الاختلاف،*
*وهذا من كفرهم،* 


*فلهذا قال تعالى :
{ وما اختلف الذين أوتوا الكتاب*
*إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيًا بينهم* 
*ومن يكفر بآيات الله فإن الله سريع الحساب }*

*فيجازي كل عامل بعمله، وخصوصا من ترك الحق بعد معرفته،* 

*فهذا مستحق للوعيد الشديد والعقاب الأليم،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم أمر تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند محاجة النصارى وغيرهم*

*ممن يفضل غير دين الإسلام عليه أن يقول لهم:* 

*قد { أسلمت وجهي لله ومن اتبعن }*
*أي: أنا ومن اتبعني قد أقررنا وشهدنا وأسلمنا وجوهنا لربنا،* 

*وتركنا ما سوى دين الإسلام، وجزمنا ببطلانه،*

*ففي هذا تأييس لمن طمع فيكم،
 وتجديد لدينكم عند ورود الشبهات،*
*وحجة على من اشتبه عليه الأمر،* 


*لأنه قد تقدم أن الله استشهد على توحيده بأهل العلم من عباده* 

*ليكونوا حجة على غيرهم،* 

*وسيد أهل العلم وأفضلهم وأعلمهم هو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*ثم من بعده أتباعه على اختلاف مراتبهم وتفاوت درجاتهم،*

*فلهم من العلم الصحيح والعقل الرجيح* 
*ما ليس لأحد من الخلق ما يساويهم أو يقاربهم،* 

*فإذا ثبت وتقرر توحيد الله ودينه بأدلته الظاهرة،*
*وقام به أكمل الخلق وأعلمهم،* 
*حصل بذلك اليقين 
وانتفى كل شك وريب وقادح،* 
*وعُرف أن ما سواه من الأديان باطلة،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا قال:
{ وقل للذين أوتوا الكتاب } من النصارى واليهود* 

*{ والأميين } مشركي العرب وغيرهم*

*{ أأسلمتم فإن أسلموا } أي: بمثل ما أمنتم به* 

*{ فقد اهتدوا } كما اهتديتم وصاروا إخوانكم، لهم ما لكم، وعليهم ما عليكم* 

*{ وإن تولوا } عن الإسلام ورضوا بالأديان التي تخالفه* 

*{ فإنما عليك البلاغ } 
**فقد وجب أجرك على ربك، 
وقامت عليهم الحجة،* 
*ولم يبق بعد هذا
 إلا مجازاتهم بالعقاب على جرمهم،*

*فلهذا قال { والله بصير بالعباد }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 26 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{ لَا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 

وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ 

إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً 
وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ 
وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ *

قُلْ إِنْ تُخْفُوا مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ أَوْ تُبْدُوهُ 
يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ

وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ 

وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ * 

يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا

وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا بَعِيدًا 

وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ 
وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ } 

{ 28 - 30 }*
 

*وهذا نهي من الله تعالى للمؤمنين عن موالاة الكافرين

بالمحبة والنصرة والاستعانة بهم على أمر من أمور المسلمين،

وتوعد على ذلك فقال:*  
*{ ومن يفعل ذلك 
فليس من الله في شيء }

أي: فقد انقطع عن الله، وليس له في دين الله نصيب،

لأن موالاة الكافرين لا تجتمع مع الإيمان،

لأن الإيمان يأمر بموالاة الله وموالاة أوليائه

المؤمنين المتعاونين على إقامة دين الله وجهاد أعدائه،

قال تعالى:
 { والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض }* 
 
*فمن والى - الكافرين من دون المؤمنين

الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله ويفتنوا أولياءه 

خرج من حزب المؤمنين، وصار من حزب الكافرين، 


قال تعالى: 
{ ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم } 


وفي هذه الآية 

دليل على الابتعاد عن الكفار 
وعن معاشرتهم وصداقتهم،

والميل إليهم والركون إليهم،

وأنه لا يجوز أن يُولَّى كافر 
ولاية من ولايات المسلمين،

ولا يستعان به على الأمور
 التي هي مصالح لعموم المسلمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الله تعالى:

{ إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة }

أي: تخافوهم على أنفسكم
 فيحل لكم أن تفعلوا ما تعصمون به دماءكم
 من التقية باللسان وإظهار ما به تحصل التقية. 


ثم قال تعالى: 
{ ويحذركم الله نفسه } 

أي: فلا تتعرضوا لسخطه بارتكاب معاصيه
 فيعاقبكم على ذلك

{ وإلى الله المصير }
أي: مرجع العباد ليوم التناد،
فيحصي أعمالهم ويحاسبهم عليها ويجازيهم،

فإياكم أن تفعلوا من الأعمال القباح ما تستحقون به العقوبة،
واعملوا ما به يحصل الأجر والمثوبة،*
 
*ثم أخبر عن سعة علمه لما في النفوس خصوصا، 

ولما في السماء والأرض عموما،
 وعن كمال قدرته،

*
*ففيه إرشاد إلى تطهير القلوب
 واستحضار علم الله كل وقت

فيستحي العبد من ربه 
أن يرى قلبه محلا لكل فكر رديء،

بل يشغل أفكاره فيما يقرب إلى الله 

من تدبر آية من كتاب، 
أو سنة من أحاديث رسول الله،

أو تصور وبحث في علم ينفعه،

أو تفكر في مخلوقات الله ونعمه،
 أو نصح لعباد الله، 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي ضمن إخبار الله عن علمه وقدرته*

الإخبار بما هو لازم ذلك من المجازاة على الأعمال، 

ومحل ذلك يوم القيامة،
 فهو الذي توفى به النفوس بأعمالها
 فلهذا قال :
*
*{ يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرًا }
 أي: كاملا موفرا لم ينقص مثقال ذرة،

كما قال تعالى:
 { فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرًا يره }

والخير: اسم جامع لكل ما يقرب إلى الله
من الأعمال الصالحة صغيرها وكبيرها،

كما أن السوء اسم جامع لكل ما يسخط الله
من الأعمال السيئة صغيرها وكبيرها 

{ وما عملت من سوء 
تود لو أن بينها وبينه أمدًا بعيدًا } 

أي: مسافة بعيدة،
 لعظم أسفها وشدة حزنها،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فليحذر العبد من أعمال السوء
التي لا بد أن يحزن عليها أشد الحزن،
وليتركها وقت الإمكان قبل أن يقول:*

*{** يا حسرتا** على ما فرطت في جنب الله } ،
*
*{ يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول 
**لو تُسوى بهم الأرض** }،
*
*{ ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه 
**يقول يا ليتني
 اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا* *
يا ويلتا ليتني لم أتخذ فلانًا خليلا }،*
 
*{ حتى إذا جاءنا 
قال يا ليت بيني وبينك بعد المشرقين 
**فبئس القرين** }*
 
*فوالله لترك كل شهوة ولذة 
وإن عسر تركها على النفس في هذه الدار
**أيسر* *من معاناة تلك الشدائد 
واحتمال تلك الفضائح، 

ولكن العبد من ظلمه وجهله لا ينظر إلا الأمر الحاضر،

فليس له عقل كامل يلحظ به عواقب الأمور

فيقدم على ما ينفعه عاجلا وآجلا،

ويحجم عن ما يضره عاجلا وآجلا،*
 
*
ثم أعاد تعالى تحذيرنا نفسه

رأفة بنا ورحمة
 لئلا يطول علينا الأمد فتقسو قلوبنا،

وليجمع لنا بين الترغيب الموجب للرجاء والعمل الصالح،

والترهيب الموجب للخوف وترك الذنوب،

فقال 
{ ويحذركم الله نفسه 
والله رءوفٌ بالعباد }

فنسأله أن يمن علينا بالحذر منه على الدوام، 
حتى لا نفعل ما يسخطه ويغضبه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 27 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{* *قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي*
*يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ* 
*وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ **

*قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ*
*فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ }* 
*{ 31 - 32 }* 
*وهذه الآية فيها وجوب محبة الله، وعلاماتها، ونتيجتها، وثمراتها،*
*فقال : { قل إن كنتم تحبون الله }*
*أي: ادعيتم هذه المرتبة العالية، والرتبة التي ليس فوقها رتبة*
*فلا يكفي فيها مجرد الدعوى، بل لابد من الصدق فيها،
*
*وعلامة الصدق*
*اتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع أحواله،*
*في أقواله وأفعاله، في أصول الدين وفروعه، في الظاهر والباطن،*
*فمن اتبع الرسول دل على صدق دعواه محبة الله تعالى،*
*وأحبه الله وغفر له ذنبه، 
ورحمه وسدده في جميع حركاته وسكناته،* 
*ومن لم يتبع الرسول فليس محبا لله تعالى،*
*لأن محبته لله توجب له اتباع رسوله،*
*فما لم يوجد ذلك دل على عدمها وأنه كاذب إن ادعاها،*
*مع أنها على تقدير وجودها غير نافعة بدون شرطها،* *وبهذه الآية يوزن جميع الخلق،*

*فعلى حسب حظهم من اتباع الرسول*
*يكون إيمانهم وحبهم لله،*
*وما نقص من ذلك نقص.* 
*{ قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ*
*فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ }* 
*وهذا أمر من الله تعالى لعباده بأعم الأوامر،*
*وهو طاعته وطاعة رسوله التي يدخل بها الإيمان والتوحيد،*
*وما هو من فروع ذلك من الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة،* 
*بل يدخل في طاعته وطاعة رسوله اجتناب ما نهى عنه،* 
*لأن اجتنابه امتثالا لأمر الله هو من طاعته،*
*فمن أطاع الله ورسوله، فأولئك هم المفلحون*

*{ فإن تولوا }
أي: أعرضوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله*

*فليس ثم أمر يرجعون إليه إلا الكفر وطاعة كل شيطان مريد*
*{ كتب عليه أنه من تولاه
 فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير }* 

*فلهذا قال:
{ فإن تولوا فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين }*
*بل يبغضهم ويمقتهم ويعاقبهم أشد العقوبة،*

*وكأن في هذه الآية الكريمة بيانا وتفسيرا لاتباع رسوله،*
*وأن ذلك بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله،*
*هذا هو الاتباع الحقيقي.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 28 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{* *إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ 
خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ *
الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ
 فَلَا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ** } 
{ 59 - 60 }

**
يخبر تعالى محتجا على النصارى
 الزاعمين بعيسى عليه السلام ما ليس له بحق،
بغير برهان ولا شبهة،

بل بزعمهم أنه ليس له والد
 استحق بذلك أن يكون ابن الله
أو شريكا لله في الربوبية،

وهذا ليس بشبهة فضلا أن يكون حجة،
لأن خلقه كذلك من آيات الله
 الدالة على تفرد الله بالخلق والتدبير
وأن جميع الأسباب طوع مشيئته وتبع لإرادته،

فهو على نقيض قولهم أدل،
وعلى أن أحدا لا يستحق المشاركة لله 
بوجه من الوجوه أولى،


ومع هذا فآدم عليه السلام خلقه الله من تراب
لا من أب ولا أم،
فإذا كان ذلك لا يوجب لآدم 
ما زعمه النصارى في المسيح،
فالمسيح المخلوق من أم بلا أب 
من باب أولى وأحرى،

فإن صح إدعاء البنوة والإلهية
 في المسيح،
فادعاؤها في آدم 
من باب أولى وأحرى،**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا قال تعالى

{ إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم 
خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون الحق من ربك } 

أي: هذا الذي أخبرناك به 
من شأن المسيح عليه السلام هو الحق
 الذي في أعلى رتب الصدق،
لكونه من ربك
 الذي من جملة تربيته الخاصة لك ولأمتك
أن قص عليكم 
ما قص من أخبار الأنبياء عليهم السلام. 

{ فلا تكن من الممترين } 
أي: الشاكين في شيء مما أخبرك به ربك،**


وفي هذه الآية وما بعدها 
دليل على قاعدة شريفة

وهو أن ما قامت الأدلة على أنه حق 
وجزم به العبد من مسائل العقائد وغيرها،

فإنه يجب أن يجزم بأن كل ما عارضه فهو باطل، 

وكل شبهة تورد عليه فهي فاسدة،

سواء قدر العبد على حلها أم لا، 

فلا يوجب له عجزه عن حلها القدح فيما علمه، 

لأن ما خالف الحق فهو باطل،

قال تعالى 
{ فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال } 

وبهذه القاعدة الشرعية 
تنحل عن الإنسان إشكالات كثيرة 
يوردها المتكلمون ويرتبها المنطقيون،

إن حلها الإنسان فهو تبرع منه، 

وإلا فوظيفته 
أن يبين الحق بأدلته ويدعو إليه.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 29 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{* *قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ* 
*أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ 
**وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا* 

*وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 
 *فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ }* 
*{ 64 }
*
 *أي: قل لأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى* 
*{ تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم }*
*أي: هلموا نجتمع عليها 
وهي الكلمة التي اتفق عليها الأنبياء والمرسلون،*
*ولم يخالفها إلا المعاندون والضالون،*
*ليست مختصة بأحدنا دون الآخر،
 بل مشتركة بيننا وبينكم،*
*وهذا من العدل في المقال 
والإنصاف في الجدال،*
 
*ثم فسرها بقوله*
*{ ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا }*

*فنُفرد الله بالعبادة 
ونخصه بالحب والخوف والرجاء*

*ولا نشرك به نبيا
 ولا ملكا
 ولا وليا*
*ولا صنما 
ولا وثنا
 ولا حيوانا
 ولا جمادا* 
 
*{ ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله }*

*بل تكون الطاعة كلها لله ولرسله،*
*فلا نطيع المخلوقين في معصية الخالق،*
*لأن ذلك جعل للمخلوقين في منزلة الربوبية،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأيضا فإنكم إذا أسلمتم أنتم وآمنتم*
*فلا يعبأ الله بعدم إسلام غيركم 
لعدم زكائهم ولخبث طويتهم،*

*فإذا دُعي أهل الكتاب أو غيرهم إلى ذلك،*
*فإن أجابوا كانوا مثلكم،
 لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم،*

*وإن تولوا
 فهم معاندون متبعون أهواءهم 
فأشهدوهم أنكم مسلمون،* 
 
*ولعل الفائدة في ذلك أنكم إذا قلتم لهم ذلك*
*وأنتم أهل العلم على الحقيقة،* 
*كان ذلك زيادة على إقامة الحجة عليهم*
*كما استشهد تعالى بأهل العلم حجة على المعاندين،*
 
*كما قال تعالى*
*{ قل آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا*
*إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله*
*إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا } الآية*
 
*وأيضا فإن في ورود الشبهات على العقيدة الإيمانية*
*مما يوجب للمؤمن أن يجدد إيمانه ويعلن بإسلامه،* 
*إخبارا بيقينه 
وشكرا لنعمة ربه**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 30 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{* *مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ*
 *ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 
 *وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ 
بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ*
*وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ ** 

*وَلَا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلَائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا*
*أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ }* 
*{ 79 - 80 }* 
*وهذه الآية نزلت ردا لمن قال من أهل الكتاب
 للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمرهم بالإيمان به 
ودعاهم إلى طاعته:* 
 
*أتريد يا محمد أن نعبدك مع الله،* 
*فقوله { ما كان لبشر }* 
*أي: يمتنع ويستحيل على بشر منَّ الله عليه بإنزال الكتاب*
*وتعليمه ما لم يكن يعلم وإرساله للخلق* 
*{ أن يقول للناس كونوا عبادا لي من دون الله }*
*فهذا من أمحل المحال صدوره من أحد من الأنبياء
 عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام،* 
 
*لأن هذا أقبح الأوامر على الإطلاق،* 
*والأنبياء أكمل الخلق على الإطلاق،*
*فأوامرهم تكون مناسبة لأحوالهم،*
*فلا يأمرون إلا بمعالي الأمور* 
*وهم أعظم الناس نهيا عن الأمور القبيحة،* 
 
*فلهذا قال 
{ ولكن كونوا ربانيين
 بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون }* 

*أي: ولكن يأمرهم بأن يكونوا ربانيين، أي:*
*علماء حكماء حلماء معلمين للناس ومربيهم،*
*بصغار العلم قبل كباره، عاملين بذلك،*
*فهم يأمرون بالعلم والعمل والتعليم التي هي مدار السعادة،* 
*وبفوات شيء منها يحصل النقص والخلل،*
 
*والباء في قوله { بما كنتم تعلمون } إلخ،
 باء السببية،*
*أي: بسبب تعليمكم لغيركم
 المتضمن لعلمكم ودرسكم لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه،*
*التي بدرسها يرسخ العلم ويبقى، تكونون ربانيين.*

*{ ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا }* 
*وهذا تعميم بعد تخصيص،*
*أي: لا يأمركم بعبادة نفسه
 ولا بعبادة أحد من الخلق من الملائكة والنبيين وغيرهم* 
 
*{ أيأمركم بالكفر بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون }*  
*هذا ما لا يكون ولا يتصور أن يصدر*
*من أحد من الله عليه بالنبوة،*  
*فمن قدح في أحد منهم بشيء من ذلك* 

*فقد ارتكب إثما عظيما وكفرا وخيما.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 31 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{ لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ*
*أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ *
*
*وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ*
*يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ*
*وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }*

*{ 128 - 129 }*
*لما  جرى يوم "أحد" ما جرى،
 وجرى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مصائب، 
رفع الله  بها درجته،
 فشُج رأسه وكسرت رباعيته،
 قال "كيف يفلح قوم شجوا نبيهم"
 وجعل  يدعو على رؤساء من المشركين
 مثل أبي سفيان بن حرب،
 وصفوان بن أمية وسهيل بن  عمرو،
 والحارث بن هشام،*

*أنزل الله تعالى على رسوله 
نهيا له عن الدعاء عليهم باللعنة والطرد عن رحمة الله* 

*{ ليس لك من الأمر شيء }
 إنما عليك البلاغ وإرشاد الخلق والحرص على مصالحهم،
 وإنما الأمر لله تعالى  هو الذي يدبر الأمور،
 ويهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء، 
فلا تدع عليهم بل أمرهم  راجع إلى ربهم،
 إن اقتضت حكمته ورحمته أن يتوب عليهم 
ويمن عليهم بالإسلام  فعل،*

*وإن  اقتضت حكمته إبقاءهم على كفرهم وعدم هدايتهم،
 فإنهم هم الذين ظلموا أنفسهم 
 وضروها وتسببوا بذلك،
 فعل،
 وقد تاب الله على هؤلاء المعينين وغيرهم،
  فهداهم للإسلام رضي الله عنهم،*
*وفي هذه الآية
 مما يدل على أن اختيار الله غالب على اختيار العباد،*

*وأن العبد وإن ارتفعت درجته وعلا قدره
 قد يختار شيئا وتكون الخيرة والمصلحة في غيره،*

*وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ليس له من الأمر شيء*
 *فغيره من باب أولى* 
*ففيها أعظم رد على من تعلق بالأنبياء
 أو غيرهم من الصالحين وغيرهم،*

*وأن هذا شرك في العبادة،
 نقص في العقل،*

*يتركون من الأمر كله له* 

*ويدعون من لا يملك من الأمر مثقال ذرة،*
*إن هذا لهو الضلال البعيد،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وتأمل كيف لما ذكر تعالى توبته عليهم أسند الفعل إليه،*
*ولم يذكر منهم سببا موجبا لذلك،*
*ليدل ذلك على أن النعمة محض فضله على عبده،*
*من غير سبق سبب من العبد ولا وسيلة،*

*ولما ذكر العذاب ذكر معه ظلمهم، 
ورتبه على العذاب بالفاء المفيدة للسببية،* 

*فقال : { أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون }
**ليدل ذلك
**على كمال عدل الله وحكمته،*
*حيث وضع العقوبة موضعها،*
*ولم يظلم عبده بل العبد هو الذي ظلم نفسه،* 

*ولما نفى عن رسوله أنه ليس له من الأمر شيء
 قرر من الأمر له فقال :*
*{ ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض }*
*من الملائكة والإنس والجن والحيوانات 
والأفلاك والجمادات كلها،*
*وجميع ما في السماوات والأرض،*

*الكل ملك لله مخلوقون مدبرون
 مُتصرَّف فيهم تصرف المماليك،*
*فليس لهم مثقال ذرة من الملك،* 

*وإذا كانوا كذلك فهم دائرون بين مغفرته وتعذيبه*
*فيغفر لمن يشاء بأن يهديه للإسلام فيغفر شركه* 
*ويمن عليه بترك العصيان فيغفر له ذنبه،*

*{ ويعذب من يشاء }
 بأن يكله إلى نفسه الجاهلة الظالمة*
*المقتضية لعمل الشر فيعمل الشر ويعذبه على ذلك،* 

*ثم ختم الآية باسمين كريمين
 دالين على سعة رحمته وعموم مغفرته
 وسعة إحسانه وعميم إحسانه،* 

*فقال:* *{ والله غفور رحيم }**
 ففيها أعظم بشارة بأن رحمته غلبت غضبه،
 ومغفرته غلبت مؤاخذته،*

*فالآية فيها الإخبار عن حالة الخلق
 وأن منهم من يغفر الله له ومنهم من يعذبه،*

*فلم يختمها باسمين أحدهما دال على الرحمة،
 والثاني دال على النقمة،* 

*بل ختمها باسمين كليهما يدل على الرحمة،*  
*فله تعالى رحمة وإحسان 
سيرحم بها عباده لا تخطر ببال بشر،*

*ولا يدرك لها وصف،*
*فنسأله تعالى
 أن يتغمدنا ويدخلنا برحمته 
في عباده الصالحين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 32 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*
*{ إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ 
فَلَا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ* 

*وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ 
فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ* 

*وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ }*

*{ 160 }* 
*أي: إن يمددكم الله بنصره ومعونته { فلا غالب لكم }* 
*فلو اجتمع عليكم من في أقطارها وما عندهم من العدد والعُدد،*
*لأن الله لا مغالب له، وقد قهر العباد وأخذ بنواصيهم،*
*فلا تتحرك دابة إلا بإذنه، ولا تسكن إلا بإذنه.*

*{ وإن يخذلكم } ويكلكم إلى أنفسكم*

*{ فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده }*
*فلا بد أن تنخذلوا ولو أعانكم جميع الخلق.*
*وفي ضمن ذلك الأمر بالاستنصار بالله 
والاعتماد عليه،*
 *والبراءة من الحول والقوة،* 
*ولهذا قال: { وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون }*
*بتقديم المعمول يؤذن بالحصر،*
*أي: على الله توكلوا لا على غيره،*
*لأنه قد علم أنه هو الناصر وحده،* *فالاعتماد عليه توحيد 
محصل للمقصود،*

*والاعتماد على غيره شرك 
غير نافع لصاحبه،* 
*بل* *ضار**.* 

*وفي هذه الآية 
الأمر بالتوكل على الله وحده،* 
*وأنه بحسب إيمان العبد 
يكون توكله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 33 )
*
*من سورة آل عمران*

*{ الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ 
مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ*
* لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ **

*الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ* 
*فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا 
وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ ** 

*فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ* 
*وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ 
وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ ** 

*إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ* 
*فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ }* 

*{ 172 - 175 }* 

*لما رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من "أحد" إلى المدينة، 
وسمع أن أبا سفيان ومن معه من المشركين قد هموا بالرجوع إلى المدينة،*

*ندب أصحابه إلى الخروج،
 فخرجوا -على ما بهم من الجراح- استجابة لله ولرسوله، 
وطاعة لله ولرسوله،*

*فوصلوا إلى "حمراء الأسد" وجاءهم من جاءهم وقال لهم:* 
*{ إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم }
 وهموا باستئصالكم،
 تخويفا لهم وترهيبا،*
*فلم يزدهم ذلك إلا إيمانا بالله واتكالا عليه.*
*{ وقالوا حسبنا الله }
أي: كافينا كل ما أهمنا* 

*{ ونعم الوكيل } 
المفوض إليه تدبير عباده، والقائم بمصالحهم.*

*{ فانقلبوا }
أي: رجعوا*

*{ بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء }*  
*وجاء الخبر المشركين
 أن الرسول وأصحابه قد خرجوا إليكم، 
وندم من تخلف منهم،*

*فألقى الله الرعب في قلوبهم،
 واستمروا راجعين إلى مكة،*

*ورجع المؤمنون بنعمة من الله وفضل،*
*حيث مَنَّ عليهم بالتوفيق للخروج بهذه الحالة والاتكال على ربهم،*
*ثم إنه قد كتب لهم أجر غزاة تامة،*
*فبسبب إحسانهم بطاعة ربهم،*
*وتقواهم عن معصيته، لهم أجر عظيم،*
*وهذا فضل الله عليهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم قال تعالى: { إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه }

 أي: إن ترهيب من رهب من المشركين،*

*وقال: إنهم جمعوا لكم، داع من دعاة الشيطان،*
*يخوف أولياءه الذين عدم إيمانهم، أو ضعف.* 
*{ فلا تخافوهم وخافون إن كنتم مؤمنين }* 
*أي: فلا تخافوا المشركين أولياء الشيطان،*
*فإن نواصيهم بيد الله، لا يتصرفون إلا بقدره،*
*بل خافوا الله الذي ينصر أولياءه الخائفين منه المستجيبين لدعوته.*
*
وفي هذه الآية 
**وجوب الخوف من الله وحده،*

*وأنه من لوازم الإيمان،* 
*فعلى قدر إيمان العبد يكون خوفه من الله،*  
*والخوف المحمود:* *
**ما حجز العبد عن محارم الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 34 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ* *شَيْئًا**
وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا ..... } 
{ 36 }

**يأمر تعالى عباده بعبادته وحده لا شريك له،
وهو الدخول تحت رق عبوديته،*
* 
والانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه، محبة وذلا وإخلاصا له،
في جميع العبادات الظاهرة والباطنة.

وينهى عن الشرك به شيئا 
**لا* *شركا أصغر* *ولا* *أكبر،
لا ملكا 
ولا نبيا 
ولا وليا 
ولا غيرهم من المخلوقين
الذين لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا 
ولا ضرا 
ولا موتا 
ولا حياة 
ولا نشورا،

بل الواجب المتعين إخلاص العبادة
لمن له الكمال المطلق 
من جميع الوجوه،

وله التدبير الكامل 
الذي لا يشركه ولا يعينه عليه أحد.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم بعد ما أمر بعبادته والقيام بحقه
أمر بالقيام بحقوق العباد الأقرب فالأقرب.
 فقال: 
**
{ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا }

**أي: أحسنوا إليهم بالقول الكريم والخطاب اللطيف 
والفعل الجميل بطاعة أمرهما واجتناب نهيهما 
والإنفاق عليهما وإكرام من له تعلق بهما 
وصلة الرحم التي لا رحم لك إلا بهما. 

**وللإحسان ضدان، الإساءةُ وعدمُ الإحسان.
وكلاهما منهي عنه.**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 35 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ إِنَّ* *اللَّهَ* *لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ* 
*وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ* 
*وَمَنْ* *يُشْرِكْ* *بِاللَّهِ* *
**فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا** }*
*{ 48 }* 

*يخبر تعالى: أنه لا يغفر لمن أشرك به أحدا من المخلوقين،*
*ويغفر ما دون الشرك من الذنوب صغائرها وكبائرها،*
*وذلك عند مشيئته مغفرة ذلك، 
إذا اقتضت حكمتُه مغفرتَه.*

*فالذنوب التي دون الشرك 
قد جعل الله لمغفرتها أسبابا كثيرة،*
*كالحسنات الماحية
 والمصائب المكفرة في الدنيا،*
*والبرزخ ويوم القيامة، 
وكدعاء المؤمنين بعضهم لبعض، 
وبشفاعة الشافعين.*

*ومن فوق ذلك كله رحمته 
التي أحق بها
 أهل الإيمان والتوحيد.* 

*وهذا بخلاف الشرك
 فإن المشرك قد سد على نفسه أبواب المغفرة،*
*وأغلق دونه أبواب الرحمة،*
*فلا تنفعه الطاعات من دون التوحيد، 
ولا تفيده المصائب شيئا،* 

*وما لهم يوم القيامة
 {* *مِنْ شَافِعِينَ وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ* *}*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولهذا قال تعالى:**
{ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا }* *أي:*
*افترى جرما كبيرا،*

*وأي: ظلم أعظم ممن سوى المخلوق - من تراب،*
*الناقص من جميع الوجوه،*

*الفقير* *بذاته من كل وجه،* 
*الذي لا يملك لنفسه
- فضلا عمن عبده -
نفعًا 
ولا ضرًّا* 
*ولا موتًا 
ولا حياة 
ولا نشورًا-* 

*بالخالق* *لكل شيء،* 
*الكامل* *من جميع الوجوه،*
*الغني* *بذاته عن جميع مخلوقاته،*

*الذي* *بيده* *النفع والضر 
والعطاء والمنع،* 

*الذي ما من نعمة بالمخلوقين 
**إلا* *فمنه تعالى،*

*فهل أعظم من هذا الظلم شيء**؟
*
*ولهذا حتم على صاحبه* 
*بالخلود بالعذاب وحرمان الثواب
*
*{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ* 
*فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ* 
*وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }* 
*
وهذه الآية الكريمة في حق غير التائب،*

*وأما التائب، فإنه يغفر له الشرك فما دونه*
*كما قال تعالى:*

*{ قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ* 
*لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ* 
*إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا }* 

*أي: لمن تاب إليه وأناب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 36 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ 
أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ*
*يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ*
*وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ* 
*وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا ** 

*وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا 
إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ*
*رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْكَ صُدُودًا** **

*فَكَيْفَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ*
*ثُمَّ جَاءُوكَ يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلَّا إِحْسَانًا وَتَوْفِيقًا **

*أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ 
فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ* *وَعِظْهُمْ 
وَقُلْ لَهُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَوْلًا بَلِيغًا }* 
*{ 60 - 63 }* 

*يعجب تعالى عباده من حالة المنافقين.*
*{ الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ }
مؤمنون بما جاء به الرسول وبما قبله،* 
*ومع هذا { يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ }*
*وهو كل من حكم بغير شرع الله فهو طاغوت.*

*والحال أنهم { قد أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ }*
*فكيف يجتمع هذا والإيمان؟*

*فإن الإيمان يقتضي الانقياد لشرع الله* 
*وتحكيمه في كل أمر من الأمور،*
*فمَنْ زعم أنه مؤمن 
واختار حكم الطاغوت على حكم الله،*
*فهو كاذب في ذلك.* 

*وهذا من إضلال الشيطان إياهم،* 
*ولهذا قال:*
*{ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا } عن الحق.*

*{ فَكَيْفَ } يكون حال هؤلاء الضالين*
*{ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ }*
*من المعاصي ومنها تحكيم الطاغوت؟!* 
*{ ثُمَّ جَاءُوكَ }* *معتذرين لما صدر منهم،*
*ويقولون:** { إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلَّا إِحْسَانًا وَتَوْفِيقًا } أي:*
*ما قصدنا في ذلك إلا الإحسان إلى المتخاصمين والتوفيق بينهم،*
*وهم كَذَبة في ذلك.* 

*فإن الإحسان كل الإحسان تحكيم الله ورسوله*

*{ ومَنْ أحْسَن من الله حكمًا لقوْمٍ يوقنون }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولهذا قال: { أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ }* 
*أي: من النفاق والقصد السيئ. 
*
*{ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ }*
*أي: لا تبال بهم ولا تقابلهم على ما فعلوه واقترفوه. 
*
*{ وَعِظْهُمْ }*
*أي: بين لهم حكم الله تعالى مع الترغيب في الانقياد لله، 
والترهيب من تركه 
*
*{ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَوْلًا بَلِيغًا }*
*أي: انصحهم سرا بينك وبينهم، 
فإنه أنجح لحصول المقصود،* 
*وبالغ في زجرهم وقمعهم عمَّا كانوا عليه،*
*وفي هذا دليل**
 على أن مقترف المعاصي وإن أُعرض عنه*
*فإنه يُنصح سرًا،*

*ويُبالغ في وعظه 
بما يظن حصول المقصود به**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 37 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ* 

*وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ*
*فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ*
*لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا **  
*فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ 
حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ*
*ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ* 
*وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا }* 
*{ 64 -65 }* 
 
*يخبر تعالى خبرا في ضمنه الأمر والحث على طاعة الرسول والانقياد له.* 
*وأن الغاية من إرسال الرسل أن يكونوا مطاعين*
*ينقاد لهم المرسلُ إليهم في جميع ما أمروا به ونهوا عنه،* 
*وأن يكونوا معظمين تعظيم المطيع للمطاع.* 
*وفي هذا إثبات عصمة الرسل فيما يبلغونه عن الله،
 وفيما يأمرون به وينهون عنه؛* 

*لأن الله أمر بطاعتهم مطلقا،* 
*فلولا أنهم معصومون لا يشرعون ما هو خطأ،*
*لما أمر بذلك مطلقا.* 
*وقوله: { بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ }* 

*أي: الطاعة من المطيع صادرة بقضاء الله وقدره.*
*ففيه إثبات القضاء والقدر،* 

*والحث على الاستعانة بالله،* 
*وبيان أنه لا يمكن الإنسان -إن لم يعنه الله- أن يطيع الرسول.* 
*ثم أخبر عن كرمه العظيم وجوده،
 ودعوته لمن اقترفوا السيئات أن يعترفوا ويتوبوا ويستغفروا الله 
فقال:*

*{ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ }* 
*أي: معترفين بذنوبهم باخعين بها.*
 
*{ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ
 لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا }* 

*أي: لتاب عليهم بمغفرته ظلْمَهم،*
*ورحمهم بقبول التوبة والتوفيق لها والثواب عليها،*
*وهذا المجيء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
**مخـتص بحياته**؛*

*لأن السياق يدل على ذلك
 لكون الاستغفار من الرسول لا يكون إلا في حياته،*

*وأما بعد موته 
فإنه لا يطلب منه شيء
 بل ذلك* *شرك**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم أقسم تعالى بنفسه الكريمة 
أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموا رسوله فيما شجر بينهم،*

*أي: في كل شيء يحصل فيه اختلاف،*

*بخلاف مسائل الإجماع،* 
*فإنها لا تكون إلا مستندة للكتاب والسنة،* 
*ثم لا يكفي هذا التحكيم حتى ينتفي الحرج من قلوبهم والضيق،* 
*وكونهم يحكمونه على وجه الإغماض،* 
*ثم لا يكفي ذلك حتى يسلموا لحكمه تسليمًا بانشراح صدر،* 
*وطمأنينة نفس، وانقياد بالظاهر والباطن.* 
*فالتحكيم في مقام* *الإسلام**،*

*وانتفاء الحرج في مقام* *الإيمان**،* 

*والتسليم في مقام* *الإحسان**.* 


*فمَن استكمل هذه المراتب وكملها،*

*فقد استكمل مراتب الدين كلها.* 
*فمَن ترك هذا التحكيم المذكور 
غير ملتزم له 
**فهو كافر،*

*ومَن تركه،
 مع التزامه 
**فله حكم أمثاله من العاصين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 38 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ* *اللَّهِ* 
*وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ* *الطَّاغُوتِ* 

*فَقَاتِلُوا* *أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ* 
*إِنَّ كَيْدَ* *الشَّيْطَانِ* *كَانَ* *ضَعِيفًا* *}* 
*{ 76 }* 

*هذا إخبار من الله بأن المؤمنين يقاتلون في سبيله*
*{ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ }* *الذي هو الشيطان.* 

*في ضمن ذلك عدة فوائد:*

*منها: 
**أنه بحسب إيمان العبد يكون جهاده في سبيل الله، وإخلاصه ومتابعته.* 
*فالجهاد في سبيل الله من آثار الإيمان ومقتضياته ولوازمه،* 
*كما أن القتال في سبيل الطاغوت من شعب الكفر ومقتضياته.*
 
*ومنها:
أن الذي يقاتل في سبيل الله
ينبغي له ويحسن منه من الصبر والجلد ما لا يقوم به غيره،
فإذا كان أولياء الشيطان يصبرون ويقاتلون وهم على باطل،
فأهل الحق أولى بذلك،*

*كما قال تعالى في هذا المعنى:* 

*{* *إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ*
*وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَرْجُونَ** } الآية.*

*ومنها: 
أن الذي يقاتل في سبيل الله معتمد على ركن وثيق،* 
*وهو الحق والتوكل على الله.

فصاحب القوة والركن الوثيق يُطلب منه من الصبر والثبات والنشاط
ما لا يطلب ممن يقاتل عن الباطل،
الذي لا حقيقة له ولا عاقبة حميدة. 
*
*فلهذا قال تعالى:* *
{**فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ
 إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا** } 

**والكيد:** سلوك الطرق الخفية في ضرر العدو، 

**فالشيطان* *وإن بلغ مَكْرُهُ مهما بلغ 
فإنه في غاية الضعف،
الذي لا يقوم لأدنى شيء من* *الحق* *
ولا* *لكيد الله** لعباده المؤمنين.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 39 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ* 
*وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ*

*قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ* 

*فَمَالِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا* 
*مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ
**فَمِنَ اللَّهِ* 
*وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ
**فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ* 

*وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولًا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا* 

*مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ* 
*وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى** 
فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا }*

*{ 78 - 80 }
*
*يخبر تعالى عن الذين لا يعلمون المعرضين عما جاءت به الرسل،*
*المعارضين لهم أنهم إذا جاءتهم حسنة* 
*أي: خصب وكثرة أموال، وتوفر أولاد وصحة،* 

*قالوا: { هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ }*
*وأنهم إن أصابتهم سيئة*
*أي: جدب وفقر، ومرض وموت أولاد وأحباب*
*قالوا: { هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ }* 
*أي: بسبب ما جئتنا به يا محمد،*

*تطيروا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تطير أمثالهم برسل الله،* 
*كما أخبر الله عن قوم فرعون أنهم قالوا لموسى :*
*{ فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ*
*وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ } 
*
*وقال قوم صالح: { قالوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ } 
*
*وقال قوم ياسين لرسلهم:* 
*{ إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ } الآية.* 
*فلما تشابهت قلوبهم بالكفر 
تشابهت أقوالهم وأعمالهم.*

*وهكذا كل من نسب حصول الشر أو زوال الخير*
*لما جاءت به الرسل أو لبعضه*
*فهو داخل في هذا الذم الوخيم.*
*قال الله في جوابهم:*
*{ قُلْ كُلٌّ } أي: من الحسنة والسيئة والخير والشر.*
*{ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ }
 أي: بقضائه وقدره وخلقه.*
*{ فَمَا لهَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْم } أي: الصادر منهم تلك المقالة الباطلة.* 
*{ لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا }*
*أي: لا يفهمون حديثا بالكلية ولا يقربون من فهمه،* 
*أو لا يفهمون منه إلا فهمًا ضعيفًا، 
*
*وعلى كل فهو ذم لهم وتوبيخ* 
*على عدم فهمهم وفقههم* *عن الله وعن رسوله،*
*وذلك بسبب كفرهم وإعراضهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي ضمن ذلك مدْح من يفهم عن الله وعن رسوله،* 

*والحث على ذلك،
 وعلى الأسباب المعينة على ذلك،*
*من الإقبال على كلامهما وتدبره،*
*وسلوك الطرق الموصلة إليه.* 

*فلو فقهوا عن الله لعلموا*
*أن الخير والشر والحسنات والسيئات 
كلها بقضاء الله وقدره،*
*لا يخرج منها شيء عن ذلك.*

*وأن الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام* 
*لا يكونون سببا لشر يحدث،*
*هم ولا ما جاءوا به*

*لأنهم بعثوا بصلاح الدنيا والآخرة والدين.*
*ثم قال تعالى: 
{ مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ } أي: في الدين والدنيا* 
 *{ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ } هو الذي مَنَّ بها ويسرها بتيسير أسبابها.* 
*{ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ }* *في الدين والدنيا*

*{ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ } أي: بذنوبك وكسبك،*
*وما يعفو الله عنه أكثر.*

*فالله تعالى قد فتح لعباده أبواب إحسانه*
*وأمرهم بالدخول لبره وفضله،*
*وأخبرهم أن المعاصي مانعة من فضله،* 
*فإذا فعلها العبد فلا يلومن إلا نفسه*
*فإنه المانع لنفسه عن وصول فضل الله وبره.*

*ثم أخبر عن عموم رسالة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:* 

*{ وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولًا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا }* *على أنك رسول الله حقا بما أيدك بنصره*
*والمعجزات الباهرة والبراهين الساطعة،*
*فهي أكبر شهادة على الإطلاق،*

*كما قال تعالى:*
*{ قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً 
قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ }* 
*فإذا علم أن الله تعالى كامل العلم،
 تام القدرة عظيم الحكمة،* 
*وقد أيد الله رسوله بما أيده،
 ونصره نصرا عظيما،*
*تيقن بذلك أنه رسول الله،*
*وإلا فلو تقول عليه بعض الأقاويل
 لأخذ منه باليمين،*
*ثم لقطع منه الوتين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 40 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{**مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ* *
**وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى* *
فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا * 
وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ 
فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ* *
وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ 
**فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ 
وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ 
وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا** }
**{ 80 - 81 }
*
*أي: كل مَنْ أطاع رسول الله في أوامره ونواهيه**
{ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ }* *تعالى*
*لكونه لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بأمر الله وشرعه ووحيه وتنزيله،
وفي هذا عصمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لأن الله أمر بطاعته مطلقا،
فلولا أنه معصوم في كل ما يُبَلِّغ عن الله 
لم يأمر بطاعته مطلقا،
ويمدح على ذلك. 
وهذا من الحقوق المشتركة
*

*فإن الحقوق ثلاثة:

**حق لله تعالى* *
لا يكون لأحد من الخلق، 
**وهو عبادة الله والرغبة إليه، وتوابع ذلك.
*
 *وقسم مختص بالرسول،
 وهو التعزير والتوقير والنصرة.

وقسم مشترك، 
وهو الإيمان بالله ورسوله ومحبتهما وطاعتهما، 

كما جمع الله بين هذه الحقوق في قوله:*

*{ لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ 
وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا }*

*فمَنْ أطاع الرسول فقد أطاع الله،
 وله من الثواب والخير ما رتب على طاعة الله

{ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى } 
عن طاعة الله ورسوله فإنه لا يضر إلا نفسه، 
ولا يضر الله شيئًا

{ فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا }

 أي: تحفظ أعمالهم وأحوالهم،
بل أرسلناك مبلغا ومبينا وناصحا، 
وقد أديت وظيفتك، 
ووجب أجرك على الله،
 سواء اهتدوا أم لم يهتدوا.* 

*كما قال تعالى:
 { فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُذَكِّرٌ لَسْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمُصَيْطِرٍ } الآية.
**ولا بد أن تكون طاعة الله ورسوله ظاهرًا وباطنًا
 في الحضرة والمغيب.

فأما مَنْ يظهر في الحضرة والطاعة والالتزام 
فإذا خلا بنفسه أو أبناء جنسه ترك الطاعة
 وأقبل على ضدها،
فإن الطاعة التي أظهرها غير نافعة ولا مفيدة،* 

*وقد أشبه من قال الله فيهم:
{ وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ }
أي: يظهرون الطاعة إذا كانوا عندك.

{ فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ }
 أي: خرجوا وخلوا في حالة لا يطلع فيها عليهم.

{ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ }
 أي: بيتوا ودبروا غير طاعتك 
ولا ثَمَّ إلا المعصية.


وفي قوله: { بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ }

دليل على أن الأمر الذي استقروا عليه غير الطاعة؛

لأن التبييت تدبير الأمر ليلا على وجه يستقر عليه الرأي،

ثم توعدهم على ما فعلوا فقال:

{ وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ } 
أي: يحفظه عليهم 
وسيجازيهم عليه أتم الجزاء،
 ففيه وعيد لهم.*

*ثم أمر رسوله بمقابلتهم بالإعراض وعدم التعنيف،
فإنهم لا يضرونه شيئا 
إذا توكل على الله واستعان به
 في نصر دينه، وإقامة شرعه.* 
*ولهذا قال: 
{ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ
 وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ
 وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا }
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 41 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{* *وَمَنْ* *يَقْتُلْ* *مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا 
فَجَزَاؤُهُ* *جَهَنَّمُ* *خَالِدًا فِيهَا 
**وَغَضِبَ* *اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ* *وَلَعَنَهُ* *
وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ* *عَذَابًا* *عَظِيمًا } 
{ 93 }*


*تقدم  أن الله أخبر أنه لا يصدر قتل المؤمن من المؤمن، 
وأن القتل من الكفر  العملي، 
وذكر هنا وعيد القاتل عمدا،
 وعيدا ترجف له القلوب وتنصدع له  الأفئدة، 
وتنزعج منه أولو العقول.

**فلم يرد في أنواع الكبائر أعظم من هذا الوعيد،
 بل ولا مثله،**
 ألا وهو  الإخبار بأن جزاءه جهنم، 
أي: فهذا الذنب العظيم قد انتهض وحده
 أن يجازى  صاحبه بجهنم،
 بما فيها من العذاب العظيم،
 والخزي المهين، 
وسخط الجبار،
  وفوات الفوز والفلاح، 
وحصول الخيبة والخسار.
**فعياذًا بالله
 من كل سبب يبعد  عن رحمته.
**
وهذا الوعيد له حكم أمثاله من نصوص الوعيد،
 على بعض الكبائر والمعاصي بالخلود في النار،
 أو حرمان الجنة.

وقد اختلف الأئمة رحمهم الله في تأويلها 
مع اتفاقهم على بطلان قول الخوارج والمعتزلة 
الذين يخلدونهم في النار 
ولو كانوا موحدين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والصواب في تأويلها 
**ما قاله الإمام المحقق:
 شمس الدين بن القيم رحمه الله 
في "المدارج"* *

ف**إنه قال - بعدما ذكر تأويلات الأئمة في ذلك وانتقدها فقال: 

**وقالت  فِرقَة: 
هذه النصوص وأمثالها مما ذكر فيه المقتضي للعقوبة، 
**ولا يلزم من  وجود مقتضي الحكم وجوده،**
 فإن الحكم إنما يتم بوجود مقتضيه وانتفاء موانعه.

وغاية هذه النصوص الإعلام بأن كذا سبب للعقوبة ومقتض لها،
**وقد قام الدليل  على ذكر الموانع فبعضها بالإجماع،
 وبعضها بالنص.**

 فالتوبة مانع بالإجماع،  
**والتوحيد* *مانع بالنصوص المتواترة التي لا مدفع لها، 
والحسنات العظيمة  الماحية مانعة،
 والمصائب الكبار المكفرة مانعة، 
وإقامة الحدود في الدنيا  مانع بالنص، 
ولا سبيل إلى تعطيل هذه النصوص
 فلا بد من إعمال النصوص من  الجانبين.*

*ومن هنا قامت الموازنة بين الحسنات والسيئات،
 اعتبارًا بمقتضي العقاب ومانعه، 
وإعمالا لأرجحها.*

*قالوا: وعلى هذا بناء مصالح الدارين ومفاسدهما.
وعلى هذا بناء الأحكام الشرعية والأحكام القدرية،
وهو مقتضى الحكمة السارية في الوجود، 
وبه ارتباط الأسباب ومسبباتها خلقا وأمرا،
وقد جعل الله سبحانه لكل ضد ضدا يدافعه ويقاومه،
ويكون الحكم للأغلب منهما.*

*فالقوة مقتضية للصحة والعافية،
  وفساد الأخلاط وبغيها مانع من عمل الطبيعة،
 وفعل القوة والحكم للغالب  منهما،
 وكذلك قوى الأدوية والأمراض. 
والعبد يكون فيه مقتض للصحة ومقتض  للعطب،
 وأحدهما يمنع كمال تأثير الآخر ويقاومه، 
فإذا ترجح عليه وقهره كان  التأثير له.*
*ومِنْ  هنا يعلم انقسام الخلق 
إلى مَنْ يدخل الجنة ولا يدخل النار،
 وعكسه، 
ومَنْ  يدخل النار ثم يخرج منها
 ويكون مكثه فيها بحسب ما فيه من مقتضى المكث
 في  سرعة الخروج وبطئه. 

**ومن له بصيرة منورة
 يرى بها كل ما أخبر الله به في  كتابه
 من أمر المعاد وتفاصيله، 
حتى كأنه يشاهده رأي عين.**

ويعلم أن هذا هو مقتضي إلهيته سبحانه،
 وربوبيته وعزته وحكمته 
وأنه يستحيل  عليه خلاف ذلك، 
ونسبة ذلك إليه نسبة ما لا يليق به إليه، 
فيكون نسبة ذلك  إلى بصيرته
 كنسبة الشمس والنجوم إلى بصره.*

*وهذا* *يقين الإيمان**،
 وهو الذي يحرق السيئات، 
كما تحرق النار الحطب، 
وصاحب هذا المقام من الإيمان
 يستحيل إصراره على السيئات،
وإن وقعت منه وكثرت،
فإن ما معه من نور الإيمان يأمره* *بتجديد التوبة* *كل وقت 
بالرجوع إلى الله في عدد أنفاسه،
وهذا من أحب الخلق إلى الله.* 

*انتهى كلامه قدس الله روحه، 
وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 42 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{ وَلَا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ 
إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ 
**فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ** 
كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ
**وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَرْجُونَ* *
وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } 
{ 104 }*

*أي: لا تضعفوا ولا تكسلوا في ابتغاء عدوكم من الكفار،

أي: في جهادهم والمرابطة على ذلك،

فإن وَهَن القلب مستدع لوَهَن البدن،

وذلك يضعف عن مقاومة الأعداء.

بل كونوا أقوياء نشيطين في قتالهم.*

*ثم ذكر ما يقوي قلوب المؤمنين،
 فذكر شيئين:**

الأول:
أن ما يصيبكم من الألم والتعب والجراح ونحو ذلك
 فإنه يصيب أعداءكم،

فليس من المروءة الإنسانية والشهامة الإسلامية 
أن تكونوا أضعف منهم،
وأنتم وإياهم قد تساويتم فيما يوجب ذلك،

لأن العادة الجارية لا يضعف إلا من توالت عليه الآلام
وانتصر عليه الأعداء على الدوام،
لا من يدال مرة، ويدال عليه أخرى.*

*الأمر الثاني:

**أنكم ترجون من الله ما لا يرجون،
فترجون الفوز بثوابه والنجاة من عقابه،

بل خواص المؤمنين لهم مقاصد عالية وآمال رفيعة 
من نصر دين الله،
وإقامة شرعه،
 واتساع دائرة الإسلام،
وهداية الضالين،
 وقمع أعداء الدين، 

فهذه الأمور توجب للمؤمن المصدق زيادة القوة،
وتضاعف النشاط والشجاعة التامة؛*

*لأن من يقاتل ويصبر على نيل عزه الدنيوي إن ناله،

ليس كمن يقاتل لنيل السعادة الدنيوية والأخروية،
**والفوز برضوان الله وجنته،* 


*فسبحان من فاوت بين العباد
 وفرق بينهم بعلمه وحكمته،

ولهذا قال: 

{ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } 
كامل العلم كامل الحكمة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 43 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{* *يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ* *
وَلَا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ
وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ 
**إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لَا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ* *
وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا }**
{ 108 }*

*وهذا من ضعف الإيمان، ونقصان اليقين، 
أن تكون مخافة الخلق عندهم أعظم من مخافة الله، 
فيحرصون بالطرق المباحة والمحرمة 
على عدم الفضيحة عند الناس، 
وهم مع ذلك قد بارزوا الله بالعظائم،
ولم يبالوا بنظره واطلاعه عليهم.

وهو معهم بالعلم في جميع أحوالهم، 
خصوصًا في حال تبييتهم ما لا يرضيه من القول، 
من تبرئة الجاني، ورمي البريء  بالجناية، 
والسعي في ذلك للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ليفعل ما بيتوه.

فقد جمعوا بين عدة جنايات، 
ولم يراقبوا رب الأرض والسماوات، 
المطلع على سرائرهم وضمائرهم،
ولهذا توعدهم تعالى بقوله: 

**{ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا } 

أي: قد أحاط بذلك علما،
 ومع هذا لم يعاجلهم بالعقوبة بل استأنى بهم،
 وعرض  عليهم التوبة 
وحذرهم من الإصرار على ذنبهم
**الموجب للعقوبة البليغة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 44 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى 
وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا }
**
{ 115}*

*أي: ومن يخالف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعانده فيما جاء به* 

*{ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى }
 بالدلائل القرآنية والبراهين النبوية.

{ وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }
 وسبيلهم هو طريقهم في عقائدهم وأعمالهم 

{ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى } 
أي: نتركه وما اختاره لنفسه، ونخذله فلا نوفقه للخير، 

**لكونه رأى الحق وعلمه وتركه،*

* فجزاؤه من الله عدلاً أن يبقيه في ضلاله حائرا ويزداد ضلالا إلى ضلاله.

كما قال تعالى: 
{ فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ ْ} 
*
*وقال تعالى: 
{ وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ ْ} 

**ويدل مفهومها* *
على أن من لم يشاقق الرسول، 
ويتبع سبيل المؤمنين،*
* بأن كان قصده وجه الله واتباع رسوله
 ولزوم جماعة المسلمين،*

* ثم صدر منه من الذنوب أو الهّم بها*
* ما هو من مقتضيات النفوس، وغلبات الطباع،* 
*فإن الله لا يوليه نفسه وشيطانه بل يتداركه بلطفه،*
* ويمن عليه بحفظه ويعصمه من السوء،* *

كما قال تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام:*
* { كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ
 إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ }* 

*أي: بسبب إخلاصه صرفنا عنه السوء،*
* وكذلك كل مخلص،
 كما يدل عليه عموم التعليل.

**وقوله: { وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ } أي: نعذبه فيها عذابا عظيما.*

* { وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا } أي: مرجعا له ومآلا.*
*

وهذا الوعيد المرتب على الشقاق ومخالفة المؤمنين 
مراتب لا يحصيها إلا الله بحسب حالة الذنب صغرا وكبرا، 
فمنه ما يخلد في النار ويوجب جميع الخذلان.
ومنه ما هو دون ذلك،

 فلعل الآية الثانية كالتفصيل لهذا المطلق.

يتبع ...
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 45 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{ إِنَّ* *اللَّهَ* *لَا يَغْفِرُ* *أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ*
*وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ* 
*وَمَنْ* *يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ** 
فَقَدْ ضَلَّ* *ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا** }* 

*{ 116}*
*وهو: أن الشرك لا يغفره الله تعالى
 لتضمنه القدح في رب العالمين وفي وحدانيته*
*وتسوية المخلوق الذي لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا* 
*بمن هو* *مالك النفع والضر**،* 
*الذي ما من نعمة* *إلا* *منه،
 ولا يدفع النقم* *إلا* *هو،* 
*الذي له* *الكمال المطلق** من جميع الوجوه،*
*والغنى التام** بجميع وجوه الاعتبارات.*

*فمن أعظم* *الظلم* *وأبعد* *الضلال** 
عدم* *إخلاص العبادة لمن هذا شأنه وعظمته،* 
*وصرف شيء منها* *للمخلوق* *
الذي ليس له من صفات الكمال* *شيء**،* 
*ولا له من صفات الغنى* *شيء*
*بل ليس له إلا* *العدم**.* 
*عدم* *الوجود
**وعدم* *الكمال 
**وعدم* *الغنى،* 
*والفقر* *من جميع الوجوه.*

*وأما ما دون* *الشرك* *من الذنوب والمعاصي فهو تحت المشيئة،*
*إن شاء الله غفره برحمته وحكمته،*
*وإن شاء عذب عليه وعاقب بعدله وحكمته،* 

*وقد استدل بهذه الآية الكريمة
 على أن إجماع هذه الأمة حجة
 وأنها معصومة من الخطأ.*

*ووجه ذلك:**
 أن الله توعد من خالف سبيل المؤمنين بالخذلان والنار،*
* و { سبيل المؤمنين } مفرد مضاف*
* يشمل سائر ما المؤمنون عليه من العقائد والأعمال.
*
* فإذا اتفقوا على إيجاب شيء أو استحبابه،*
* أو تحريمه أو كراهته، أو إباحته - فهذا سبيلهم،*
* فمن خالفهم في شيء من ذلك بعد انعقاد إجماعهم عليه،*
* فقد اتبع غير سبيلهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويدل على ذلك قوله تعالى:*
 *{ كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ*
*تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ }* 

*ووجه  الدلالة منها:
 أن الله تعالى أخبر أن المؤمنين من هذه الأمة 
لا يأمرون إلا  بالمعروف،
 فإذا اتفقوا على إيجاب شيء أو استحبابه
 فهو مما أمروا به،
  فيتعين بنص الآية أن يكون معروفا
 ولا شيء بعد المعروف غير المنكر، 
وكذلك  إذا اتفقوا على النهي عن شيء
 فهو مما نهوا عنه فلا يكون إلا منكرا،*

*ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:* 
 *{ وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا
 لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاس }*

*فأخبر  تعالى أن هذه الأمة جعلها الله وسطا 
أي: عدلا خيارا
 ليكونوا شهداء على  الناس 
أي: في كل شيء،
 فإذا شهدوا على حكم بأن الله أمر به أو نهى عنه أو  أباحه، 
فإن شهادتهم معصومة
 لكونهم عالمين بما شهدوا به 
عادلين في شهادتهم، 
فلو كان الأمر بخلاف ذلك 
لم يكونوا عادلين في شهادتهم 
ولا عالمين بها.*

*ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:*
 *{ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ
 فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ }*

*يفهم  منها
 أن ما لم يتنازعوا فيه
 بل اتفقوا عليه أنهم غير مأمورين برده إلى  الكتاب والسنة،
 وذلك لا يكون إلا موافقا للكتاب والسنة
 فلا يكون مخالفا.*
*فهذه الأدلة ونحوها
 تفيد القطع أن إجماع هذه الأمة حجة قاطعة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 46 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا 
وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا *
لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ 
وَقَالَ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا * 
وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ
 وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الْأَنْعَامِ 
وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ 
وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
 فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا *
 
يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ 
وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا * 
أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ 
وَلَا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا }* *

{ 117 - 121 ْ}

أي: ما يدعو هؤلاء المشركون من دون الله إلا إناثا،
أي: أوثانا وأصناما مسميات بأسماء الإناث كـ "العزى" و "مناة" ونحوهما،
ومن المعلوم أن الاسم دال على المسمى.
فإذا كانت أسماؤها أسماء مؤنثة ناقصة، 
دل ذلك على نقص المسميات بتلك الأسماء،
 وفقدها لصفات الكمال، 

كما أخبر الله تعالى 
في غير موضع من كتابه،
أنها لا تخلق
 ولا ترزق 
ولا تدفع عن عابديها
 بل ولا عن نفسها؛ نفعا ولا ضرا
ولا تنصر أنفسها 
ممن يريدها بسوء،
وليس لها أسماع
ولا أبصار
ولا أفئدة،
فكيف يُعبد 
من هذا وصفه 
**
ويترك الإخلاص 
لمن له الأسماء الحسنى
 والصفات العليا
والحمد 
والكمال، 
والمجد 
والجلال، 
والعز 
والجمال،
والرحمة
 والبِر 
والإحسان، 
والانفراد بالخلق والتدبير،
والحكمة العظيمة
 في الأمر والتقدير؟


**" هل هذا إلا من 
أقبح القبيح 
الدال على نقص صاحبه، 


وبلوغه من
 الخسة والدناءة 
أدنى ما يتصوره متصور،
أو يصفه واصف ؟"
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومع ذلك فعبادتهم
 إنما صورتها فقط لهذه الأوثان الناقصة. 

وبالحقيقة ما عبدوا غير الشيطان 
الذي هو عدوهم الذي يريد إهلاكهم 
ويسعى في ذلك بكل ما يقدر عليه،
الذي هو في غاية البعد من الله،
لعنه الله وأبعده عن رحمته،

فكما أبعده الله من رحمته
 يسعى في إبعاد العباد عن رحمة الله. 

{ إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ }  
ولهذا أخبر الله عن سعيه في إغواء العباد،
 وتزيين الشر لهم والفساد وأنه  قال لربه مقسما:

{ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا } أي: مقدرا.

علم اللعين أنه لا يقدر على إغواء جميع عباد الله، 

وأن عباد الله المخلصين 
ليس له عليهم سلطان،

وإنما سلطانه على من تولاه، 
وآثر طاعته على طاعة مولاه.

وأقسم في موضع آخر ليغوينهم 
{ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ } 

فهذا الذي ظنه الخبيث وجزم به،

أخبر الله تعالى بوقوعه بقوله: 
{ وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ
 فَاتَّبَعُوهُ إِلَّا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ } 

وهذا النصيب المفروض 
الذي أقسم لله إنه يتخذهم 
ذكر ما يريد بهم وما يقصده لهم بقوله: 

{ وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ } 
أي: عن الصراط المستقيم ضلالا في العلم،
 وضلالا في العمل.

{ وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ }
 أي: مع الإضلال، 
لأمنينهم أن ينالوا ما ناله المهتدون.

وهذا هو الغرور بعينه،
فلم يقتصر على مجرد إضلالهم
 حتى زين لهم ما هم فيه من الضلال. 

وهذا زيادة شر إلى شرهم
 حيث عملوا أعمال أهل النار الموجبة للعقوبة

وحسبوا أنها موجبة للجنة،
واعتبر ذلك باليهود والنصارى ونحوهم فإنهم كما حكى الله عنهم،

{ وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى
 تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ } 
{ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ } 

{ قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالًا
 الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا 
وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا } الآية.

وقال تعالى عن المنافقين
 إنهم يقولون يوم القيامة للمؤمنين: 

{ أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ
 قَالُوا بَلَى 
وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ 
وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ
وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْأَمَانِيُّ 
حَتَّى جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ 
وَغَرَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ } 

وقوله: 
{ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الْأَنْعَامِ }
 أي: بتقطيع آذانها،
وذلك كالبحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام
 فنبه ببعض ذلك على جميعه،

وهذا نوع من الإضلال 
يقتضي تحريم ما أحل الله أو تحليل ما حرم الله،

ويلتحق بذلك من الاعتقادات الفاسدة والأحكام الجائرة 
ما هو من أكبر الإضلال.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ } 

وهذا يتناول تغيير الخلقة الظاهرة بالوشم،
 والوشر والنمص والتفلج للحسن،
ونحو ذلك 
مما أغواهم به الشيطان فغيروا خلقة الرحمن.

وذلك يتضمن التسخط من خلقته والقدح في حكمته، 
واعتقاد أن ما يصنعون بأيديهم أحسن من خلقة الرحمن، 
وعدم الرضا بتقديره وتدبيره،
*
* ويتناول أيضا تغيير الخلقة الباطنة،
فإن الله تعالى خلق عباده حنفاء 
مفطورين على قبول الحق وإيثاره،
فجاءتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن هذا الخلق الجميل،

وزينت لهم الشر والشرك 
والكفر والفسوق والعصيان.

فإن كل مولود يولد على الفطرة
 ولكن أبواه يهوِّدانه أو ينصِّرانه أو يمجِّسانه، 
ونحو ذلك مما يغيرون به ما فطر الله عليه العباد
من توحيده 
وحبه ومعرفته.
فافترستهم الشياطين في هذا الموضع 
افتراس السبع والذئاب للغنم المنفردة. 

لولا لطف الله وكرمه
 بعباده المخلصين
 لجرى عليهم ما جرى على هؤلاء المفتونين،
وهذا الذي جرى عليهم من توليهم عن ربهم وفاطرهم
وتوليهم لعدوهم المريد لهم الشر من كل وجه،
فخسروا الدنيا والآخرة، 
ورجعوا بالخيبة والصفقة الخاسرة،

 ولهذا قال: 

{ وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا } 

وأي خسار أبين وأعظم ممن خسر دينه ودنياه
 وأوبقته معاصيه وخطاياه ؟!!

فحصل له الشقاء الأبدي، 
وفاته النعيم السرمدي.


كما أن من تولى مولاه وآثر رضاه،
ربح كل الربح،
 وأفلح كل الفلاح،
وفاز بسعادة الدارين، 
وأصبح قرير العين،
فلا مانع لما أعطيت،
 ولا معطي لما منعت،
اللهم تولنا فيمن توليت، 
وعافنا فيمن عافيت.
ثم قال: { يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ } 
أي: يعد الشيطان من يسعى في إضلالهم،
 والوعد يشمل حتى الوعيد 

كما قال تعالى: 

{ الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ } 
فإنه يعدهم إذا أنفقوا في سبيل الله افتقروا، 
ويخوفهم إذا جاهدوا بالقتل وغيره، 

كما قال تعالى:
 { إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ } الآية.

ويخوفهم عند إيثار مرضاة الله 
بكل ما يمكن وما لا يمكن مما يدخله في عقولهم
 حتى يكسلوا عن فعل الخير،

 وكذلك يمنيهم الأماني الباطلة
 التي هي عند  التحقيق كالسراب الذي لا حقيقة له،

ولهذا قال: 

{ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ }
أي: من انقاد للشيطان وأعرض عن ربه،
 وصار من أتباع إبليس وحزبه، مستقرهم النار.

{ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا }

أي: مخلصا ولا ملجأ بل هم خالدون فيها أبد الآباد.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 47 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{* *وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا 
**مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ* *
وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ 
وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا 
وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا } 
**{ 125 }

**أي: لا أحد أحسن من دين 
من جمع بين** الإخلاص للمعبود،
**وهو إسلام الوجه لله 
الدال على استسلام القلب 
وتوجهه وإنابته وإخلاصه، 
وتوجه الوجه وسائر الأعضاء لله.*
*
{ وَهُوَ } مع هذا* *الإخلاص* *والاستسلام
**{ مُحْسِنٌ } 
أي:* *مُتَّبع* *لشريعة الله التي أرسل بها رسله،
 وأنزل كتبه، 
وجعلها طريقا لخواص خلقه وأتباعهم.*

*{ وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ } أي: دينه وشرعه 

{ حَنِيفًا }
 أي:
**مائلا عن* *الشرك* *إلى* *التوحيد**، 
وعن* *التوجه للخلق**
 إلى* *الإقبال على الخالق**،

**{ وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا } 
والخُلة أعلى أنواع المحبة،
وهذه المرتبة حصلت للخليلين محمد وإبراهيم
 عليهما الصلاة والسلام، 
وأما المحبة من الله فهي لعموم المؤمنين،
**وإنما اتخذ الله* *إبراهيم* *خليلا
 لأنه وفَّى بما أُمر به 
وقام بما ابْتُلي به،
فجعله الله إماما للناس، 
واتخذه خليلا،
ونوه بذكره في العالمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 48 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
وَلَقَدْ وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ 
أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ
وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا 
فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيًّا حَمِيدًا * 
وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا }**
{ 131 ، 132}

يخبر تعالى عن عموم ملكه العظيم الواسع المستلزم تدبيره بجميع أنواع التدبير،
وتصرفه بأنواع التصريف قدرا وشرعا،
فتصرفه الشرعي أن وصى الأولين والآخرين
أهل الكتب السابقة واللاحقة بالتقوى المتضمنة للأمر والنهي،
وتشريع الأحكام، والمجازاة لمن قام بهذه الوصية بالثواب،
**والمعاقبة لمن أهملها وضيعها بأليم العذاب، 
*
*ولهذا قال: { وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا } بأن تتركوا تقوى الله،

**وتشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم سلطانا،**

فإنكم لا تضرون بذلك إلا أنفسكم،
ولا تضرون الله شيئا ولا تنقصون ملكه،
وله عبيد خير منكم وأعظم وأكثر،
 مطيعون له خاضعون لأمره.
*

*ولهذا رتب على ذلك قوله:* *
{ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيًّا حَمِيدًا }
له الجود الكامل 
والإحسان الشامل 
الصادر من خزائن رحمته
**التي لا ينقصها الإنفاق ولا يغيضها نفقة،
 سحاء الليل والنهار، 
لو اجتمع أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض أولهم وآخرهم،
فسأل كل [واحد] منهم
 ما بلغت أمانيه ما نقص من ملكه شيئا،

ذلك بأنه جواد واجد ماجد،
عطاؤه كلام وعذابه كلام،
**إنما أمره لشيء إذا أراد
 أن يقول له كن فيكون.
ومن تمام غناه 
أنه كامل الأوصاف،
إذ لو كان فيه نقص بوجه من الوجوه،
لكان فيه نوع افتقار إلى ذلك الكمال،
بل له كل صفة كمال، ومن تلك الصفة كمالها، 

ومن تمام غناه 
أنه لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا،
ولا شريكا في ملكه ولا ظهيرا،
ولا معاونا له على شيء من تدابير ملكه.*
*ومن كمال غناه 
افتقار العالم العلوي والسفلي
في جميع أحوالهم وشئونهم إليه 
وسؤالهم إياه جميع حوائجهم الدقيقة والجليلة،
فقام تعالى بتلك المطالب والأسئلة وأغناهم وأقناهم،
ومَنَّ عليهم بلطفه وهداهم.*


*وأما* *الحميد* *
فهو من أسماء الله تعالى الجليلة
الدال على أنه [هو] المستحق
 لكل حمد ومحبة وثناء وإكرام،

وذلك لما اتصف به من صفات الحمد،
 التي هي صفة الجمال والجلال، 
ولما أنعم به على خلقه من النِّعم الجزال،
**فهو المحمود على كل حال.
**وما أحسن اقتران هذين الاسمين الكريمين 
{ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ }!!
فإنه غني محمود،* 


*فله كمال من غناه ،
 وكمال من حمده ،
وكمال من اقتران أحدهما بالآخر.*


*ثم كرر إحاطة ملكه لما في السماوات وما في الأرض، 
وأنه على كل شيء وكيل،
أي: عالم قائم بتدبير الأشياء على وجه الحكمة، 
فإن ذلك من تمام الوكالة،
فإن الوكالة تستلزم العلم بما هو وكيل عليه، 
والقوة والقدرة على تنفيذه وتدبيره، 
وكون ذلك التدبير على وجه الحكمة والمصلحة،
فما نقص من ذلك فهو لنقص بالوكيل،

والله تعالى مُنزَّه عن كل نقص.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 49 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا *
الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ 
فَإِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا }* *
{ 138 ، 139}

البشارة تستعمل في الخير،
 وتستعمل في الشر بقيد
 كما في هذه الآية.

يقول تعالى:* *{ بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ }**

**أي: الذين أظهروا الإسلام وأبطنوا الكفر، 
بأقبح بشارة وأسوئها،
 وهو العذاب الأليم، 

وذلك بسبب محبتهم الكفار وموالاتهم ونصرتهم، 
وتركهم لموالاة المؤمنين،
فأي شيء حملهم على ذلك ؟
أيبتغون عندهم العزة ؟*
* وهذا هو الواقع من 
أحوال المنافقين، 
ساء ظنهم بالله 
وضعف يقينهم بنصر الله 
لعباده المؤمنين، 
ولحظوا بعض الأسباب التي عند الكافرين،
وقصر نظرهم عمّا وراء ذلك، 

فاتخذوا الكافرين أولياء 
يتعززون بهم ويستنصرون.


**والحال أن
 العزة لله جميعا،


فإن نواصي العباد بيده،
 ومشيئته نافذة فيهم.

وقد تكفل بنصر دينه 
وعباده المؤمنين، 

ولو تخلل ذلك بعض الامتحان لعباده المؤمنين، 
وإدالة العدو عليهم إدالة غير مستمرة، 
فإن العاقبة والاستقرار للمؤمنين، 
**

وفي هذه الآية الترهيب العظيم 
من موالاة الكافرين؛

وترك موالاة المؤمنين،
وأن ذلك من صفات المنافقين، 
وأن الإيمان يقتضي محبة المؤمنين وموالاتهم، 
وبغض الكافرين وعداوتهم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 50 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

*{ وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ* 
*أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ**
 يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا* 
*فَلَا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ* 
*حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ* 
*إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ* 
*إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ* *الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ**
 فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا }* 
*{ 140 }*
 
*أي: وقد بيَّن الله لكم فيما أنزل عليكم حكمه الشرعي
 عند حضور مجالس الكفر والمعاصي* 

*{ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا } 
أي: يستهان بها.* 

*وذلك أن الواجب على كل مكلف في آيات الله 
**الإيمان بها وتعظيمها وإجلالها وتفخيمها،*

*وهذا المقصود بإنزالها،
 وهو الذي خَلَق الله الخَلْق لأجله،*
*فضد الإيمان الكفر بها،
**وضد تعظيمها الاستهزاء بها واحتقارها،* 
*ويدخل في ذلك مجادلة الكفار والمنافقين 
لإبطال آيات الله ونصر كفرهم.*

*وكذلك المبتدعون على اختلاف أنواعهم،* 
*فإن احتجاجهم على باطلهم 
يتضمن الاستهانة بآيات الله* 
*لأنها لا تدل إلا على حق،
 ولا تستلزم إلا صدقا،*

*بل وكذلك يدخل فيه حضور مجالس المعاصي والفسوق 
التي يستهان فيها بأوامر الله ونواهيه،* 
*وتقتحم حدوده التي حدها لعباده*

*ومنتهى هذا النهي عن القعود معهم* 

*{ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ } 
أي: غير الكفر بآيات الله والاستهزاء بها.*

*{ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا }
 أي: إن قعدتم معهم في الحال المذكورة*

*{ مِثْلُهُمْ } 
لأنكم رضيتم بكفرهم واستهزائهم، 
والراضي بالمعصية كالفاعل لها،* 

*والحاصل 
أن من حضر مجلسا يُعصى الله به،* 
*فإنه يتعين عليه الإنكار عليهم مع القدرة،
**أو القيام مع عدمها.*
 
*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ* *الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ**
 فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا }* 

*كما اجتمعوا على الكفر والموالاة 
ولا ينفع الكافرين مجرد كونهم في الظاهر مع المؤمنين* 

*كما قال تعالى:* 
*{ يَوْمَ يَقُولُ* *الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ** لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 انظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِن نُّورِكُمْ } إلى آخر الآيات.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 51 )
*
*من سورة النساء*

 
{ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ
 لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ
وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ 
فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ 
وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ 
انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ 

إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ 
سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ
لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ
 وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا }

{ 171 }



ينهى تعالى أهل الكتاب عن الغلو في الدين
وهو مجاوزة الحد والقدر المشروع
إلى ما ليس بمشروع.

وذلك كقول النصارى في غلوهم بعيسى عليه السلام،

ورفعه عن مقام النبوة والرسالة إلى مقام الربوبية
الذي لا يليق بغير الله،

فكما أن التقصير والتفريط من المنهيات،
فالغلو كذلك، 

ولهذا قال:
{ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ }

وهذا الكلام يتضمن ثلاثة أشياء:
أمرين منهي عنهما،
وهما قول الكذب على الله،
والقول بلا علم 
في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وشرعه ورسله، 

والثالث: 
مأمور به وهو قول الحق في هذه الأمور.

ولما كانت هذه قاعدة عامة كلية،
وكان السياق في شأن عيسى عليه السلام 
نصَّ على قول الحق فيه،
المخالف لطريقة اليهودية والنصرانية فقال:

{ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ }

أي: غاية المسيح عليه السلام 
ومنتهى ما يصل إليه من مراتب الكمال

أعلى حالة تكون للمخلوقين،

وهي درجة الرسالة 
التي هي أعلى الدرجات وأجلّ المثوبات.

وأنه { كَلِمَتُهُ } التي { أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ } 

أي: كلمة تكلم الله بها فكان بها عيسى،

ولم يكن تلك الكلمة،
 وإنما كان بها،

وهذا من باب إضافة التشريف والتكريم.

وكذلك قوله: 
{ وَرُوحٌ مّنْهُ } 

أي: من الأرواح التي خلقها 
وكمَّلها بالصفات الفاضلة والأخلاق الكاملة،

أرسل الله روحه جبريل عليه السلام 
فنفخ في فرج مريم عليها السلام،

فحملت بإذن الله بعيسى عليه السلام.

فلما بيّن حقيقة عيسى عليه السلام،

أمر أهل الكتاب بالإيمان به وبرسله، 

ونهاهم أن يجعلوا الله ثالث ثلاثة
 أحدهم عيسى، والثاني مريم،

فهذه مقالة النصارى
 قبحهم الله.

فأمرهم أن ينتهوا،
 وأخبر أن ذلك خير لهم،

لأنه الذي يتعين أنه سبيل النجاة،
 وما سواه فهو طريق الهلاك، 


ثم نزَّه نفسه عن الشريك والولد فقال:
{ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }
أي: هو المنفرد بالألوهية ،
 الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له.

{ سُبْحَانَهُ } 
أي: تنزه وتقدس

{ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ }
 لأن { لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ }
فالكل مملوكون له مفتقرون إليه،

فمُحال أن يكون له شريك منهم أو ولد.

ولما أخبر أنه المالك للعالم العلوي والسفلي

أخبر أنه قائم بمصالحهم الدنيوية والأخروية وحافظها،

ومجازيهم عليها تعالى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 52 )
*
*من سورة النساء*
*{ لَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِلَّهِ 
وَلَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ 
وَمَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ 
فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا * 
فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ 
فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ 
وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنْكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا 
فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا 
وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا } 
**{ 172 ، 173 }


لما ذكر تعالى غلو النصارى في عيسى عليه السلام،* 

*وذكر أنه عبده ورسوله،

ذكر هنا أنه لا يستنكف عن عبادة ربه،

أي: لا يمتنع عنها رغبة عنها، لا هو { وَلَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ }

فنزههم عن الاستنكاف وتنزيههم عن الاستكبار من باب أولى،

**ونفي الشيء فيه إثبات ضده.


أي: فعيسى والملائكة المقربون قد رغبوا في عبادة ربهم،

وأحبوها وسعوا فيها بما يليق بأحوالهم،

فأوجب لهم ذلك الشرف العظيم والفوز العظيم،

فلم يستنكفوا أن يكونوا عبيدا لربوبيته ولا لإلهيته،

**بل يرون افتقارهم لذلك فوق كل افتقار.
*

*ولا يظن أن رفع عيسى أو غيره من الخلق 

فوق مرتبته التي أنزله الله فيها وترفعه عن العبادة كمالا،

**بل هو النقص بعينه، وهو محل الذم والعقاب، 
*
*ولهذا قال: { وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا } 

أي: فسيحشر الخلق كلهم إليه،

المستنكفين والمستكبرين وعباده المؤمنين،

فيحكم بينهم بحكمه العدل، وجزائه الفصل.**ثم فصل حكمه فيهم فقال:* 

*{ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ } أي:

جمعوا بين الإيمان المأمور به، وعمل الصالحات من واجبات ومستحبات،

من حقوق الله وحقوق عباده.*

*{ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ } أي: الأجور التي رتبها على الأعمال،

كُلٌّ بحسب إيمانه وعمله.

{ وَيَزِيدُهُم مِن فَضْلِهِ }

من الثواب الذي لم تنله أعمالهم ولم تصل إليه أفعالهم،
ولم يخطر على قلوبهم.*

*ودخل في ذلك كل ما في الجنة من المآكل والمشارب، والمناكح، 
والمناظر والسرور، ونعيم القلب والروح، ونعيم البدن، 
بل يدخل في ذلك كل خير ديني ودنيوي رتب على الإيمان والعمل الصالح.*
*{ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا } أي: عن عبادة الله تعالى

{ فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا } وهو سخط الله وغضبه،
**والنار الموقدة التي تطلع على الأفئدة.


{ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا } 

أي: لا يجدون أحدا من الخلق يتولاهم فيحصل لهم المطلوب،

ولا مَن ينصرهم فيدفع عنهم المرهوب،

بل قد تخلى عنهم أرحم الراحمين،

وتركهم في عذابهم خالدين،

وما حكم به تعالى فلا رادّ لحكمه ولا مغيّر لقضائه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 53 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*

*{ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ 
فَلَا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ 
**الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْت لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ 
وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 
وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا } 
**{ 3 }

**
واليوم المشار إليه يوم عرفة، إذ أتم الله دينه، ونصر عبده ورسوله،*

*وانخذل أهل الشرك انخذالا بليغا،

بعد ما كانوا حريصين على رد المؤمنين عن دينهم، طامعين في ذلك.


فلما رأوا عز الإسلام وانتصاره وظهوره، 

يئسوا كل اليأس من المؤمنين، أن يرجعوا إلى دينهم، 

وصاروا يخافون منهم ويخشون، 

ولهذا في هذه السنة التي حج فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

سنة عشر حجة الوداع

- لم يحج فيها مشرك، ولم يطف بالبيت عريان.*

*ولهذا قال: { فَلَا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ }* 
*أي: فلا تخشوا المشركين، 

واخشوا الله الذي نصركم عليهم وخذلهم، 

ورد كيدهم في نحورهم.
*
*{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ } 
*
*بتمام النصر، وتكميل الشرائع الظاهرة والباطنة، الأصول والفروع،* 

*ولهذا كان الكتاب والسنة كافيين كل الكفاية،

في أحكام الدين أصوله وفروعه.

فكل متكلف يزعم أنه لا بد للناس في معرفة عقائدهم وأحكامهم

 إلى علوم غير علم الكتاب والسنة،

من علم الكلام وغيره، فهو جاهل، مبطل في دعواه،

قد زعم أن الدين لا يكمل إلا بما قاله ودعا إليه، 

وهذا من أعظم الظلم والتجهيل لله ولرسوله.**
*

*{ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي } الظاهرة والباطنة* 

*{ وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا }

أي: اخترته واصطفيته لكم دينا،
*
*كما ارتضيتكم له، فقوموا به شكرا لربكم،* 

*واحمدوا الذي مَنَّ عليكم بأفضل الأديان وأشرفها وأكملها.
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد:*
> *فإن في القرآن الكريم البراهين العظيمة على إثبات التوحيد والإخلاص لله تعالى وحده
> **ونقض الشرك والرد على المشركين 
> وهي مبثوثة في سور القرآن الكريم*
> *فرأيت أن أجمع ما تيسر منها مع تفسيرها
> للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى*
> *من تفسيره العظيم تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان،*
> *عسى الله تعالى أن يكرمنا وسائر المسلمين 
> ...


*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم أختنا الفاضلة

=======*

*( 54 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*
 
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ 
**وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ* *
وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ 
لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }
 
**{ 35 }**هذا أمر من الله لعباده المؤمنين،
 بما يقتضيه الإيمان من تقوى الله والحذر من سخطه وغضبه،
وذلك بأن يجتهد العبد، ويبذل غاية ما يمكنه من المقدور
 في اجتناب ما يَسخطه الله، 
من معاصي القلب واللسان والجوارح، الظاهرة والباطنة. 
ويستعين بالله على تركها،
لينجو بذلك من سخط الله وعذابه.* 


*{ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ } 

أي:* *القرب منه، والحظوة لديه، والحب له،* 

*وذلك بأداء فرائضه القلبية، كالحب له وفيه،

والخوف والرجاء، والإنابة والتوكل. 

والبدنية: كالزكاة والحج. والمركبة من ذلك كالصلاة ونحوها، 

من أنواع القراءة والذكر،

ومن أنواع الإحسان إلى الخلق 
بالمال والعلم والجاه، والبدن، 
والنصح لعباد الله،

فكل هذه الأعمال تقرب إلى الله. 

ولا يزال العبد يتقرب بها إلى الله حتى يحبه الله،

فإذا أحبه كان سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به،

ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي [بها]

 ويستجيب الله له الدعاء.*

*ثم خص تبارك وتعالى من العبادات المقربة إليه،* 
*الجهاد في سبيله، 

وهو: بذل الجهد في قتال الكافرين بالمال، والنفس، والرأي، واللسان، 

والسعي في نصر دين الله بكل ما يقدر عليه العبد، 

لأن هذا النوع من أجل الطاعات وأفضل القربات.

ولأن من قام به، فهو على القيام بغيره أحرى وأولى*

*{ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }

إذا اتقيتم الله بترك المعاصي،*

*وابتغيتم الوسيلة إلى الله، بفعل الطاعات، 

وجاهدتم في سبيله ابتغاء مرضاته.

والفلاح هو الفوز والظفر بكل مطلوب مرغوب، 

والنجاة من كل مرهوب، 

فحقيقته السعادة الأبدية والنعيم المقيم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 55 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*

*{ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ 
فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ } 
**{ 44 }


**{ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ 
فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ } 
**{ 45 }



{ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ }

من الحق المبين، وحكم بالباطل الذي يعلمه،

لغرض من أغراضه الفاسدة* 


*{ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }
*
*فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من أعمال أهل الكفر،* 


*وقد يكون كفرا ينقل عن الملة، وذلك إذا اعتقد حله وجوازه.

وقد يكون كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب،

ومن أعمال الكفر قد استحق من فعله العذاب الشديد.*
*{ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }* 
*قال ابن عباس: كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم، وفسق دون فسق،*
*فهو ظلم أكبر، عند استحلاله، 

وعظيمة كبيرة عند فعله غير مستحل له.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 56 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*

*{ أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ
وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا
لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }*

*{ 50 }*

*{ أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ }

أي: أفيطلبون بتوليهم وإعراضهم عنك حكم الجاهلية،*


*وهو كل حكم خالف ما أنزل الله على رسوله.

فلا ثمَّ إلا حكم الله ورسوله أو حكم الجاهلية. 

فمن أعرض عن الأول

ابتلي بالثاني المبني على الجهل والظلم والغي، 

ولهذا أضافه الله للجاهلية،

وأما حكم الله تعالى فمبني على العلم، 

والعدل والقسط، والنور والهدى.*
*{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }
**فالموقن هو الذي يعرف الفرق بين الحكمين*

*ويميز -بإيقانه- ما في حكم الله من الحسن والبهاء،

وأنه يتعين -عقلا وشرعا- اتباعه.* *

واليقين،* *هو العلم التام الموجب للعمل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 57 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ

بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ 
وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } 


**{ 51 - 53 }*

*يرشد تعالى عباده المؤمنين
 حين بيَّن لهم أحوال اليهود والنصارى وصفاتهم غير الحسنة، 
أن لا يتخذوهم أولياء.
 فإن بَعْضهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يتناصرون فيما بينهم 
ويكونون يدا على من سواهم،
فأنتم لا تتخذوهم أولياء،
 فإنهم الأعداء على الحقيقة ولا يبالون بضركم، 
بل لا يدخرون من مجهودهم شيئا على إضلالكم،*


*فلا يتولاهم إلا من هو مثلهم،
ولهذا قال: { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْْ } 
لأن التولي التام يوجب الانتقال إلى دينهم. 
والتولي القليل يدعو إلى الكثير،
ثم يتدرج شيئا فشيئا، 
حتى يكون العبد منهم.*
 


*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }
أي: الذين وصْفُهم الظلم، وإليه يَرجعون، وعليه يعولون. 
فلو جئتهم بكل آية ما تبعوك، ولا انقادوا لك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 58 )
*
*من سورة المائدة*
 
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ* 

*فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ* *

أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ 
يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ 
وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ 
ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ 
*
*وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }

{ 54 }

يخبر تعالى أنه الغني عن العالمين،

وأنه من يرتد عن دينه فلن يضر الله شيئا، وإنما يضر نفسه.

وأن لله عبادا مخلصين، ورجالا صادقين،

قد تكفل الرحمن الرحيم بهدايتهم، ووعد بالإتيان بهم،

وأنهم أكمل الخلق أوصافا، وأقواهم نفوسا، وأحسنهم أخلاقا، 

**
أجلُّ صفاتهم أن الله** { يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }

**فإن محبة الله للعبد هي أجل نعمة أنعم بها عليه،

وأفضل فضيلة، تفضل الله بها عليه،

وإذا أحب الله عبدا يسر له الأسباب، وهون عليه كل عسير،

ووفقه لفعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات،

وأقبل بقلوب عباده إليه بالمحبة والوداد.**ومن لوازم محبة العبد لربه،
أنه لابد أن يتصف** بمتابعة الرسول 
**صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهرا وباطنا،
في أقواله وأعماله وجميع أحواله،**كما قال تعالى:**

{ قُلْ إِن كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ } 

كما أن من لازم محبة الله للعبد،
أن يكثر العبد من التقرب إلى الله بالفرائض والنوافل،

كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح عن الله:

"وما تقرب إليَّ عبدي بشيء أحب إليَّ مما افترضت عليه،

ولا يزال [عبدي] يتقرب إليَّ بالنوافل حتى أُحبه،

فإذا أحببتُه كنتُ سمعه الذي يسمع به،

وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها،

ورجله التي يمشي بها،

ولئن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه". 
*
*ومن لوازم محبة الله معرفته تعالى، والإكثار من ذكره، 

فإن المحبة بدون معرفة بالله ناقصة جدا،

بل غير موجودة وإن وجدت دعواها،

ومن أحب الله أكثر من ذكره،

وإذا أحب الله عبدا قبل منه اليسير من العمل،
وغفر له الكثير من الزلل.*

*ومن صفاتهم أنهم { أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِين }

فهم للمؤمنين أذلة من محبتهم لهم، ونصحهم لهم،

ولينهم ورفقهم ورأفتهم، ورحمتهم بهم وسهولة جانبهم،

وقرب الشيء الذي يطلب منهم 


وعلى الكافرين بالله، المعاندين لآياته، المكذبين لرسله أعزة،

قد اجتمعت هممهم وعزائمهم على معاداتهم،

وبذلوا جهدهم في كل سبب يحصل به الانتصار عليهم، 


قال تعالى:* 

*{* *وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُم مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ

تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ** }


وقال تعالى: { أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ }

فالغلظة والشدة على أعداء الله مما يقرب العبد إلى الله،

ويوافق العبد ربه في سخطه عليهم، 

ولا تمنع الغلظة عليهم والشدة 
دعوتهم إلى الدين الإسلامي بالتي هي أحسن.

**فتجتمع الغلظة عليهم، واللين في دعوتهم،**

وكلا الأمرين من مصلحتهم ونفعه عائد إليهم.*

*{ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ }

 بأموالهم وأنفسهم، بأقوالهم وأفعالهم.

{ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ }

 بل يقدمون رضا ربهم والخوف من لومه على لوم المخلوقين،

وهذا يدل على قوة هممهم وعزائمهم، 


فإن ضعيف القلب ضعيف الهمة، تنتقض عزيمته عند لوم اللائمين، 

وتفتر قوته عند عذل العاذلين.

وفي قلوبهم تعبد لغير الله، بحسب ما فيها من مراعاة الخلق 

وتقديم رضاهم ولومهم على أمر الله،

فلا يسلم القلب من التعبد لغير الله،

حتى لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم.*

*ولما مدحهم تعالى بما من به عليهم منَّ الصفات الجليلة والمناقب العالية،

المستلزمة لما لم يذكر من أفعال الخير

أخبر أن هذا من فضله عليهم وإحسانه لئلا يعجبوا بأنفسهم، 

وليشكروا الذي مَنَّ عليهم بذلك ليزيدهم من فضله،

وليعلم غيرُهم أن فضل الله تعالى ليس عليه حجاب،* 

*فقال: { ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيم }

أي: واسع الفضل والإحسان، جزيل المنن،

قد عمت رحمته كل شيء،

ويوسع على أوليائه من فضله، ما لا يكون لغيرهم،

ولكنه عليم بمن يستحق الفضل فيعطيه،

فالله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته أصلا وفرعا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 59 )*

*من سورة المائدة*
 

*{ إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ *
وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
**فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ** }

{ 55 ، 56 }

لما نهى عن ولاية الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم،

وذكر مآل توليهم أنه الخسران المبين،

**أخبر تعالى مَن يجب ويتعين توليه، وذكر فائدة ذلك ومصلحته

فقال: { إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ }* 

*فولاية الله تدرك بالإيمان والتقوى.* 

*فكل من كان مؤمنا تقيا كان لله وليا،*

*ومن كان وليا لله فهو ولي لرسوله،* 

*ومن تولى الله ورسوله كان تمام ذلك تولي من تولاه، 
*

 *وهم المؤمنون الذين قاموا بالإيمان ظاهرا وباطنا، وأخلصوا للمعبود، 

بإقامتهم الصلاة بشروطها وفروضها ومكملاتها،* 

*وأحسنوا للخلق، وبذلوا الزكاة من أموالهم لمستحقيها منهم.


وقوله: { وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ } أي: خاضعون لله ذليلون.* 

*فأداة الحصر في قوله { إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا }
*
*تدل على أنه يجب قصر الولاية على المذكورين،* 

*والتبري من ولاية غيرهم.

ثم ذكر فائدة هذه الولاية فقال: 

{ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ }* 

*أي: فإنه من الحزب المضافين إلى الله إضافة عبودية وولاية،

وحزبه هم الغالبون الذين لهم العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة،
*

*كما قال تعالى: { وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ } 

وهذه بشارة عظيمة،

 لمن قام بأمر الله وصار من حزبه وجنده،* 

*أن له الغلبة،

وإن أديل عليه في بعض الأحيان لحكمة يريدها الله تعالى،* 

*فآخر أمره الغلبة والانتصار،* 

*ومن أصدق من الله قيلا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 60 )*


*من سورة المائدة*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا 
مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ 
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ * 

وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا 
ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ }

{ 57 ، 58 }


**ينهى عباده المؤمنين عن اتخاذ أهل الكتاب
 من اليهود والنصارى ومن سائر الكفار أولياء يحبونهم ويتولونهم،

ويبدون لهم أسرار المؤمنين،

ويعاونونهم على بعض أمورهم التي تضر الإسلام والمسلمين،*
*وأن ما معهم من الإيمان يوجب عليهم ترك موالاتهم،

ويحثهم على معاداتهم،

وكذلك التزامهم لتقوى الله التي هي امتثال أوامره واجتناب زواجره 

مما تدعوهم إلى معاداتهم،* *


وكذلك ما كان عليه المشركون والكفار المخالفون للمسلمين،

من قدحهم في دين المسلمين،

واتخاذهم إياه هزوا ولعبا، واحتقاره واستصغاره،

خصوصا الصلاة التي هي أظهر شعائر المسلمين، وأجلُّ عباداتهم، 

إنهم إذا نادوا إليها اتخذوها هزوا ولعبا،

وذلك لعدم عقلهم ولجهلهم العظيم،

وإلا فلو كان لهم عقول لخضعوا لها،

ولعلموا أنها أكبر من جميع الفضائل التي تتصف بها النفوس.*

*فإذا علمتم أيها المؤمنون حال الكفار وشدة معاداتهم لكم ولدينكم،*

*فمن لم يعادهم بعد هذا دل على أن الإسلام عنده رخيص،*

*وأنه لا يبالي بمن قدح فيه أو قدح بالكفر والضلال،* 

*وأنه ليس عنده من المروءة والإنسانية شيء.


**فكيف تدعي لنفسك دينا قيما، 
وأنه الدين الحق وما سواه باطل، 
وترضى بموالاة من اتخذه هزوا ولعبا،
وسخر به وبأهله، من أهل الجهل والحمق؟!* 


*وهذا فيه من التهييج على عداوتهم 

ما هو معلوم لكل من له أدنى مفهوم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 61 )*

*من سورة المائدة*


*{ وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا 

بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ* 

*وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُم مَّا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا 
وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ
كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ 
وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا 
**وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }
{ 64 }


يخبر تعالى عن مقالة اليهود الشنيعة، وعقيدتهم الفظيعة، فقال:

{ وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ } أي: عن الخير والإحسان والبر.

*
*{ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا } وهذا دعاء عليهم بجنس مقالتهم.

فإن كلامهم متضمن لوصف الله الكريم، بالبخل وعدم الإحسان. 

فجازاهم بأن كان هذا الوصف منطبقا عليهم.*

*فكانوا أبخل الناس وأقلهم إحسانا، وأسوأهم ظنا بالله، 

وأبعدهم الله عن رحمته التي وسعت كل شيء،

وملأت أقطار العالم العلوي والسفلي. 


ولهذا قال: { بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ }

لا حجر عليه، ولا مانع يمنعه مما أراد،

فإنه تعالى قد بسط فضله وإحسانه الديني والدنيوي،

وأمر العباد أن يتعرضوا لنفحات جوده،

وأن لا يسدوا على أنفسهم أبواب إحسانه بمعاصيهم.

فيداه سحاء الليل والنهار،* 

*وخيره في جميع الأوقات مدرارا،* 
*يفرج كربا، ويزيل غما،*

* ويغني فقيرا،*
*ويفك أسيرا ويجبر كسيرا,*
*ويجيب سائلا،*
* ويعطي فقيرا عائلا،* 
*ويجيب المضطرين،*
* ويستجيب للسائلين.*
*وينعم على من لم يسأله،* 

*ويعافي من طلب العافية،* 
*ولا يحرم من خيره عاصيا، 
بل خيره يرتع فيه البر والفاجر،*
*ويجود على أوليائه بالتوفيق لصالح الأعمال
ثم يحمدهم عليها،* 
*ويضيفها إليهم، وهي من جوده 
ويثيبهم عليها من الثواب العاجل والآجل 
ما لا يدركه الوصف، 
ولا يخطر على بال العبد،* 

*ويلطف بهم في جميع أمورهم،
ويوصل إليهم من الإحسان، 
ويدفع عنهم من النقم 
ما لا يشعرون بكثير منه،
*
*فسبحان مَن كل النعم التي بالعباد فمنه،* 
*وإليه يجأرون في دفع المكاره،* 
*وتبارك من لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه,* 
*بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه،* 

*وتعالى من لا يخلو العباد من كرمه طرفة عين،*
*بل لا وجود لهم ولا بقاء إلا بجوده.
*

*وقبَّح الله من استغنى بجهله عن ربه، 

ونسبه إلى ما لا يليق بجلاله،

بل لو عامل الله اليهود القائلين تلك المقالة،

ونحوهم ممن حاله كحالهم ببعض قولهم، 

لهلكوا، وشقوا في دنياهم،

ولكنهم يقولون تلك الأقوال، 

وهو تعالى, يحلم عنهم، ويصفح، 

ويمهلهم ولا يهملهم.


وقوله { وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم مَّا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا } 


وهذا أعظم العقوبات على العبد،* 

*أن يكون الذكر الذي أنزله الله على رسوله،* 

*الذي فيه حياة القلب والروح،*

*وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة, وفلاح الدارين،* 

*الذي هو أكبر منة امتن الله بها على عباده,*

*توجب عليهم المبادرة إلى قبولها,* 

*والاستسلام لله بها, وشكرا لله عليها,
*

*أن تكون لمثل هذا زيادة غي إلى غيه،*

*وطغيان إلى طغيانه، وكفر إلى كفره،* 

*وذلك بسبب إعراضه عنها، ورده لها،*

*ومعاندته إياها، ومعارضته لها بالشبه الباطلة. 


{ وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ }

فلا يتآلفون، ولا يتناصرون, ولا يتفقون على حالة فيها مصلحتهم،

بل لم يزالوا متباغضين في قلوبهم, متعادين بأفعالهم, إلى يوم القيامة


{ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ } ليكيدوا بها الإسلام وأهله،

وأبدوا وأعادوا، وأجلبوا بخيلهم ورجلهم


{ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ } بخذلانهم وتفرق جنودهم, وانتصار المسلمين عليهم.


{ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا }

 أي: يجتهدون ويجدون، ولكن بالفساد في الأرض،

بعمل المعاصي، والدعوة إلى دينهم الباطل،

والتعويق عن الدخول في الإسلام.


{ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }

بل يبغضهم أشد البغض، وسيجازيهم على ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 62 )*
 
*من سورة المائدة* 

*{ لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ 
وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ 
إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ 
وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ
وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ 

لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ 

وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ 

وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ 
لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ 
أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ 
وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ* 
*
مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ 
قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ 
كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ 

انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ 
ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ } 

{ 72 / 75 }
*

*يخبر تعالى عن كفر النصارى بقولهم:*  
*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ }* 
*بشبهة أنه خرج من أم بلا أب، وخالف المعهود من الخلقة الإلهية،* 
*والحال أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد كذبهم في هذه الدعوى،*  

*وقال لهم: { يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ }* 
*فأثبت لنفسه العبودية التامة،*  
*ولربه الربوبية الشاملة لكل مخلوق.* 

*{ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ } أحدا من المخلوقين، لا عيسى ولا غيره.*  

*{ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }*  
*وذلك لأنه سوى الخلق بالخالق،*

*وصرف ما خلقه الله له وهو العبادة الخالصة لغير من هي له،*  
*فاستحق أن يخلد في النار.* 

*{ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ }* 
*ينقذونهم من عذاب الله، أو يدفعون عنهم بعض ما نزل بهم.* 
*{ لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ }* 
*وهذا من أقوال النصارى المنصورة عندهم،*  
*زعموا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة: الله، وعيسى، ومريم،* 
*تعالى الله عن قولهم علوا كبيرا.* 

*وهذا أكبر دليل على قلة عقول النصارى،*  
*كيف قبلوا هذه المقالة الشنعاء، والعقيدة القبيحة؟!*  
*كيف اشتبه عليهم الخالق بالمخلوقين ؟!*
 
*كيف خفي عليهم رب العالمين؟!* 
 

*قال تعالى رادا عليهم وعلى أشباههم :*  
*{ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }* 
*متصف بكل صفة كمال، منـزه عن كل نقص،*
*منفرد بالخلق والتدبير، ما بالخلق من نعمة إلا منه.* 
*فكيف يجعل معه إله غيره؟* 
*تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا.* 
*ثم توعدهم بقوله:* 
*{ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }*  

*ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة عما صدر منهم، وبين أنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده* 
*فقال: { أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ }* 
*أي: يرجعون إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه من الإقرار لله بالتوحيد،* 
*وبأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله،* 
*عما كانوا يقولونه { وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ } عن ما صدر منهم* 
*{ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }

 أي: يغفر ذنوب التائبين، ولو بلغت عنان السماء،*
 
*ويرحمهم بقبول توبتهم، وتبديل سيئاتهم حسنات.* 

*وصدر دعوتهم إلى التوبة بالعرض الذي هو غاية اللطف واللين في قوله:

 { أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ }* 
 

*ثم ذكر حقيقة المسيح وأُمِّه، الذي هو الحق،*  
*فقال: { مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ }* 
*أي: هذا غايته ومنتهى أمره، أنه من عباد الله المرسلين،* 
*الذين ليس لهم من الأمر ولا من التشريع، إلا ما أرسلهم به الله،*  
*وهو من جنس الرسل قبله،* 
*لا مزية له عليهم تخرجه عن البشرية إلى مرتبة الربوبية.*

*{ وَأُمَّهُ } مريم { صِدِّيقَةٌ } أي: هذا أيضا غايتها،* 
*أن كانت من الصديقين الذين هم أعلى الخلق رتبة بعد الأنبياء.*  
*والصديقية، هي العلم النافع المثمر لليقين، والعمل الصالح.* 

*وهذا دليل على أن مريم لم تكن نبية، بل أعلى أحوالها الصديقية،*  
*وكفى بذلك فضلا وشرفا.* 
*وكذلك سائر النساء لم يكن منهن نبية،*  
*لأن الله تعالى جعل النبوة في أكمل الصنفين، في الرجال كما قال تعالى:* 
*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ }* 
 
*فإذا كان عيسى عليه السلام من جنس الأنبياء والرسل من قبله،*  
*وأمه صديقة، فلأي شيء اتخذهما النصارى إلهين مع الله؟* 

*وقوله: { كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ }* 
*دليل ظاهر على أنهما عبدان فقيران،* 
*محتاجان كما يحتاج بنو آدم إلى الطعام والشراب،* 
*فلو كانا إلهين لاستغنيا عن الطعام والشراب،* 
*ولم يحتاجا إلى شيء،*  
*فإن الإله هو الغني الحميد.*
 

*ولما بين تعالى البرهان قال:* 
*{ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ } الموضحة للحق، الكاشفة لليقين،* 
*ومع هذا لا تفيد فيهم شيئا،* 
*بل لا يزالون على إفكهم وكذبهم وافترائهم،* 
*وذلك ظلم وعناد منهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 63 )*

*من سورة المائدة*
 
*{ قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ* *مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
**مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا 
وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ } 

{ 76 }


أي: { قُلْ } لهم أيها الرسول:

{ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ } من المخلوقين الفقراء المحتاجين، 


{ ما لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا } 

**وتدعون من انفرد بالضر والنفع والعطاء والمنع،* 
*{ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ }

لجميع الأصوات باختلاف اللغات، على تفنن الحاجات.* 

*{ الْعَلِيمُ } 

بالظواهر والبواطن، والغيب والشهادة، والأمور الماضية والمستقبلة، 


فالكامل تعالى الذي هذه أوصافه* 

*هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بجميع أنواع العبادة،*

*ويخلص له الدين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 64 )*
*من سورة المائدة* 
*{ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ
وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ 
وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ }

{ 77 _ 81 }

يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:

{ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ }

أي: لا تتجاوزوا وتتعدوا الحق إلى الباطل،

وذلك كقولهم في المسيح، ما تقدم حكايته عنهم.


وكغلوهم في بعض المشايخ، اتباعا لـ { أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ } 

أي: تقدم ضلالهم.


{ وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا } من الناس بدعوتهم إياهم إلى الدين، الذي هم عليه. 


{ وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ } أي: قصد الطريق، فجمعوا بين الضلال والإضلال، 

وهؤلاء هم أئمة الضلال الذين حذر الله عنهم*

*وعن اتباع أهوائهم المردية، وآرائهم المضلة.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 65 )*

*من سورة المائدة*

* { مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلَا سَائِبَةٍ 

وَلَا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلَا حَامٍ

وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ

وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ * 

وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ 

قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا 
أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ }

{ 103 _ 104 }

هذا ذم للمشركين الذين شرعوا في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله،

وحرموا ما أحله الله،

فجعلوا بآرائهم الفاسدة شيئا من مواشيهم محرما، 

على حسب اصطلاحاتهم التي عارضت ما أنزل الله


فقال: { مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ }

وهي: ناقة يشقون أذنها، ثم يحرمون ركوبها ويرونها محترمة.

{ وَلَا سَائِبَةٍ } وهي: ناقة، أو بقرة، أو شاة، إذا بلغت شيئا اصطلحوا عليه، 

سيبوها فلا تركب ولا يحمل عليها ولا تؤكل،

وبعضهم ينذر شيئا من ماله يجعله سائبة.

{ وَلَا حَامٍ } أي: جمل يحمى ظهره عن الركوب والحمل، 

إذا وصل إلى حالة معروفة بينهم.


فكل هذه مما جعلها المشركون محرمة بغير دليل ولا برهان.

وإنما ذلك افتراء على الله، وصادرة من جهلهم وعدم عقلهم، 

ولهذا قال: { وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ }

فلا نقل فيها ولا عقل،

ومع هذا فقد أعجبوا بآرائهم التي بنيت على الجهالة والظلم.


فإذا دعوا { إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ } أعرضوا فلم يقبلوا، 

و { قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا } من الدين،

ولو كان غير سديد، ولا دينًا ينجي من عذاب الله.

ولو كان في آبائهم كفاية ومعرفة ودراية لهان الأمر.*

* ولكن آباءهم لا يعقلون شيئا، 

أي: ليس عندهم من المعقول شيء، 
ولا من العلم والهدى شيء.

فتبا لمن قلَّد من لا علم عنده صحيح،

ولا عقل رجيح، 

وترك اتباع ما أنزل الله، واتباع رسله 

الذي يملأ القلوب علما وإيمانا, وهدى, وإيقانا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 66 )
*

*من سورة المائدة*


* { وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ 
أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
قال سُبْحَانَكَ 
مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ 
إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ 
تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ
إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ *

مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ
أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ 
وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ 
فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ 
وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ *

إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ 
وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ *
قَالَ اللَّهُ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنْفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ
لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا
رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ 
ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ * 
لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وما فيهن 
وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }

{ 116 _ 120 }


{ وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ
أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }

وهذا توبيخ للنصارى الذين قالوا: إن الله ثالث ثلاثة،
فيقول الله هذا الكلام لعيسى. 

فيتبرأ عيسى ويقول:

{ سُبْحَانَكَ } عن هذا الكلام القبيح، وعمّا لا يليق بك.*
*
*
* { مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ } 

أي: ما ينبغي لي، ولا يليق أن أقول شيئا ليس من أوصافي ولا من حقوقي،

فإنه ليس أحد من المخلوقين،

لا الملائكة المقربون ولا الأنبياء المرسلون ولا غيرهم

له حق ولا استحقاق لمقام الإلهية وإنما الجميع عباد، مدبرون،

وخلق مسخرون، وفقراء عاجزون 


{ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ } 

فأنت أعلم بما صدر مني 

و { إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ }

 وهذا من كمال أدب المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام في خطابه لربه،

فلم يقل عليه السلام: "لم أقل شيئا من ذلك"

وإنما أخبر بكلام ينفي عن نفسه أن يقول كل مقالة تنافي منصبه الشريف،

وأن هذا من الأمور المحالة،

ونزه ربه عن ذلك أتم تنزيه، ورد العلم إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة.


ثم صرح بذكر ما أمر به بني إسرائيل،

فقال: { مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ }

فأنا عبد متبع لأمرك، لا متجرئ على عظمتك،

{ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ }

أي: ما أمرتهم إلا بعبادة الله وحده وإخلاص الدين له، 

المتضمن للنهي عن اتخاذي وأمي إلهين من دون الله، 

وبيان أني عبد مربوب، فكما أنه ربكم فهو ربي.


{ وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ }

أشهد على من قام بهذا الأمر، ممن لم يقم به.


{ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ } 

أي: المطلع على سرائرهم وضمائرهم. 


{ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ } علما وسمعا وبصرا،

فعلمك قد أحاط بالمعلومات، وسمعك بالمسموعات، وبصرك بالمبصرات،

فأنت الذي تجازي عبادك بما تعلمه فيهم من خير وشر.


{ إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ }

 وأنت أرحم بهم من أنفسهم وأعلم بأحوالهم،

فلولا أنهم عباد متمردون لم تعذبهم.

{ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }

 أي: فمغفرتك صادرة عن تمام عزة وقدرة، 

لا كمن يغفر ويعفو عن عجز وعدم قدرة.

الحكيم حيث كان من مقتضى حكمتك أن تغفر لمن أتى بأسباب المغفرة.

{ قَالَ اللَّهُ } مبينا لحال عباده يوم القيامة،

ومَن الفائز منهم ومَن الهالك، ومَن الشقي ومَن السعيد، 

{ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنْفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ }

والصادقون هم الذين استقامت أعمالهم وأقوالهم ونياتهم

على الصراط المستقيم والهدْي القويم،

فيوم القيامة يجدون ثمرة ذلك الصدق،

إذا أحلهم الله في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر،


ولهذا قال: { لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا

رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } 

والكاذبون بضدهم، سيجدون ضرر كذبهم وافترائهم، وثمرة أعمالهم الفاسدة.


{ لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }

لأنه الخالق لهما والمدبر لذلك بحكمه القدري، وحكمه الشرعي، وحكمه الجزائي،

ولهذا قال: { وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } فلا يعجزه شيء، 

بل جميع الأشياء منقادة لمشيئته، ومسخرة بأمره.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 67 )*
 
*من سورة الأنعام* 

*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ*
*الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ* 
*وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ* 
*ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ **  
*هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ* 
*ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ* 
*ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ }*
*{ 1 ، 2 }* 

*هذا إخبار عن حمده والثناء عليه بصفات الكمال،* 
*ونعوت العظمة والجلال عموما، وعلى هذه المذكورات خصوصا.*
*فحمد نفسه على خلقه السماوات والأرض،* 
*الدالة على كمال قدرته، وسعة علمه ورحمته،* 
*وعموم حكمته، وانفراده بالخلق والتدبير،* 

*وعلى جعله الظلمات والنور،* 
*وذلك شامل للحسي من ذلك، كالليل والنهار، والشمس والقمر.* 
*والمعنوي، كظلمات الجهل، والشك، والشرك، والمعصية، والغفلة،* 
*ونور العلم والإيمان، واليقين، والطاعة،* 
*وهذا كله، يدل دلالة قاطعة أنه تعالى،* 

*هو المستحق للعبادة، وإخلاص الدين له،*  
*ومع هذا الدليل ووضوح البرهان* 
*{ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ } أي يعدلون به سواه،* 
*يسوونهم به في العبادة والتعظيم،*  
*مع أنهم لم يساووا الله في شيء من الكمال،*
*وهم فقراء عاجزون ناقصون من كل وجه.*  
*{ هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ } 

وذلك بخلق مادتكم وأبيكم آدم عليه السلام.*
 
*{ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا } أي: ضرب لمدة إقامتكم في هذه الدار أجلا،* 
*تتمتعون به وتمتحنون، وتبتلون بما يرسل إليكم به رسله.* 

*{ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا }

 ويعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر.*
 

*{ وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ } وهي: الدار الآخرة،* 
*التي ينتقل العباد إليها من هذه الدار، فيجازيهم بأعمالهم من خير وشر.*  


*{ ثُمَّ } مع هذا البيان التام وقطع الحجة*  
*{ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ } أي: تشكون في وعد الله ووعيده،* 
*ووقوع الجزاء يوم القيامة.*  

*وذكر الله الظلمات بالجمع، لكثرة موادها وتنوع طرقها.*  
*ووحد النور لكون الصراط الموصلة إلى الله واحدة لا تعدد فيها،،* 

*وهي: الصراط المتضمنة للعلم بالحق والعمل به،* 
 

*كما قال تعالى:* 
*{ وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ* 
 
*وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 68 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ قُلْ لِمَنْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ قُلْ لِلَّهِ
**كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ 
لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ 
الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ} 
{ 12 }


يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

{ قُلْ } لهؤلاء المشركين بالله، مقررا لهم وملزما بالتوحيد:

{ لِمَنْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }

أي: مَن الخالق لذلك، المالك له، المتصرف فيه؟ 


{ قُلْ } لهم: { لِلَّهِ } وهم مقرون بذلك لا ينكرونه،

أفلا حين اعترفوا بانفراد الله بالملك والتدبير،

أن يعترفوا له بالإخلاص والتوحيد؟".


وقوله { كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ }

أي: العالم العلوي والسفلي تحت ملكه وتدبيره،

**وهو تعالى قد بسط عليهم رحمته وإحسانه، وتغمدهم برحمته وامتنانه، 

وكتب على نفسه كتابا أن رحمته تغلب غضبه،

وأن العطاء أحب إليه من المنع،

وأن الله قد فتح لجميع العباد أبواب الرحمة،

إن لم يغلقوا عليهم أبوابها بذنوبهم،

ودعاهم إليها، إن لم تمنعهم من طلبها معاصيهم وعيوبهم، 


وقوله { لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ }

وهذا قسم منه، وهو أصدق المخبرين،

وقد أقام على ذلك من الحجج والبراهين، ما يجعله حق اليقين،* 


*ولكن أبى الظالمون إلا جحودا، وأنكروا قدرة الله على بعث الخلائق،

فأوضعوا في معاصيه، وتجرءوا على الكفر به، فخسروا دنياهم وأخراهم، 

ولهذا قال: 

{ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ }

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 69 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَلَهُ مَا سَكَنَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ **

*قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيًّا فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلَا يُطْعَمُ
قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ* 

*وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ **

*قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ * 
مَنْ يُصْرَفْ عَنْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمَهُ وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْمُبِينُ **
*وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ* 
*وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ** 

*وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ **
*قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ
وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ 
أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى
قُلْ لَا أَشْهَدُ
قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ* 
*وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ * }
{ 13 _ 19 }*

*اعلم أن هذه السورة الكريمة، قد اشتملت على تقرير التوحيد، بكل دليل عقلي ونقلي،

بل كادت أن تكون كلها في شأن التوحيد ومجادلة المشركين بالله المكذبين لرسوله.* 

*فهذه الآيات، ذكر الله فيها ما يتبين به الهدى، وينقمع به الشرك.* 

*فذكر أن { لَهُ } تعالى { مَا سَكَنَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ }* 

*وذلك هو المخلوقات كلها، من آدميها، وجِنِّها، وملائكتها، وحيواناتها وجماداتها،* 

*فالكل* *خلق مدبرون، وعبيد مسخرون** لربهم العظيم، القاهر المالك،*

*فهل يصح في عقل ونقل،*

*أن* *يعبد* *مِن هؤلاء* *المماليك**،* *الذي لا نفع عنده ولا ضر؟*


*ويترك الإخلاص للخالق، المدبر المالك، الضار النافع؟!

أم العقول السليمة، والفطر المستقيمة،
تدعو إلى إخلاص العبادة، والحب، والخوف،*
*والرجاء لله رب العالمين؟!.* 

*{ السَّمِيعُ } لجميع الأصوات، على اختلاف اللغات، بتفنن الحاجات.* 

*{ الْعَلِيمُ } بما كان، وما يكون، وما لم يكن لو كان كيف كان يكون،* 

*المطلع على الظواهر والبواطن؟!.* 

*{ قُلْ } لهؤلاء المشركين بالله: { أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيًّا }* 

*من هؤلاء المخلوقات العاجزة يتولاني، وينصرني؟!.* 

*فلا أتخذ من دونه تعالى وليا،لأنه فاطر السماوات والأرض، أي:* 

*خالقهما ومدبرهما.*

*{ وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلَا يُطْعَمُ }*

*أي: وهو الرزاق لجميع الخلق، من غير حاجة منه تعالى إليهم،*

*فكيف يليق أن أتخذ وليا غير الخالق الرزاق، الغني الحميد؟"*



*{ قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ } لله بالتوحيد، وانقاد له بالطاعة،
لأني أولى من غيري بامتثال أوامر ربي.* 

*{ وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }*

*أي: ونهيت أيضا، عن أن أكون من المشركين،*

*لا في اعتقادهم، ولا في مجالستهم، ولا في الاجتماع بهم،*

*فهذا أفرض الفروض عليَّ، وأوجب الواجبات.* 

*{ قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ }*

*فإن المعصية في الشرك توجب الخلود في النار، وسخطَ الجبار.* 

*وذلك اليوم هو اليوم الذي يُخاف عذابه، ويُحذر عقابه؛* 

*لأنه مَن صُرف عنه العذاب يومئذ فهو المرحوم،* 

*ومن نجا فيه فهو الفائز حقا،* 

*كما أن من لم ينج منه فهو الهالك الشقي.* 

*ومن أدلة توحيده،*

*أنه تعالى* *المنفرد* *بكشف الضراء،*

*وجلب الخير والسراء.*


*ولهذا قال: { وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ }*

*من فقر، أو مرض، أو عسر، أو غم، أو هم أو نحوه.* 


*{ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }*

*فإذا كان وحده النافع الضار،*

*فهو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بالعبودية والإلهية.* 

*{ وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ }*

*فلا يتصرف منهم متصرف، ولا يتحرك متحرك، ولا يسكن ساكن، إلا بمشيئته،*

*وليس للملوك وغيرهم الخروج عن ملكه وسلطانه،*

*بل هم مدبرون مقهورون،*

*فإذا كان هو القاهر* *وغيره مقهورا،*

*كان هو المستحق للعبادة.* 



*{ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ } 

فيما أمر به ونهى، وأثاب، وعاقب، وفيما خلق وقدر.* 

*{ الْخَبِيرُ } 

المطلع على السرائر والضمائر وخفايا الأمور،

 وهذا كله من أدلة التوحيد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ قُلْ } لهم لما بينا لهم الهدى، وأوضحنا لهم المسالك:* 

*{ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً } على هذا الأصل العظيم.* 

*{ قُلِ اللَّهُ } أكبر شهادة، فهو { شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ }*

*فلا أعظم منه شهادة، ولا أكبر،*

*وهو يشهد لي بإقراره وفعله، فيقرني على ما قلت لكم،* 

*كما قال تعالى*

*{ وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الْأَقَاوِيلِ لَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ }*

*فالله حكيم قدير، فلا يليق بحكمته وقدرته أن يقر كاذبا عليه،*

*زاعما أن الله أرسله ولم يرسله،* 

*وأن الله أمره بدعوة الخلق ولم يأمره،*

*وأن الله أباح له دماء من خالفه، وأموالهم ونساءهم،* 

*وهو مع ذلك يصدقه بإقراره وبفعله،* 

*فيؤيده على ما قال بالمعجزات الباهرة،* 

*والآيات الظاهرة، وينصره،* 

*ويخذل من خالفه وعاداه،*

*فأي: شهادة أكبر من هذه الشهادة؟"* 

*وقوله: { وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ }* 

*أي وأوحى الله إليَّ هذا القرآن الكريم لمنفعتكم ومصلحتكم،*

*لأنذركم به من العقاب الأليم.*

*والنذارة إنما تكون بذكر ما ينذرهم به، من الترغيب، والترهيب،*

*وببيان الأعمال، والأقوال، الظاهرة والباطنة،*

*التي مَن قام بها، فقد قبل النذارة،*

*فهذا القرآن، فيه النذارة لكم أيها المخاطبون،* 

*وكل من بلغه القرآن إلى يوم القيامة،*

*فإن فيه بيان كل ما يحتاج إليه من المطالب الإلهية.* 

*لما بيّن تعالى شهادته التي هي أكبر الشهادات على توحيده،*

*قال: قل لهؤلاء المعارضين لخبر الله، والمكذبين لرسله* 

*{ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُلْ لَا أَشْهَدُ }*

*أي: إن شهدوا، فلا تشهد معهم.* 

*فوازِنْ بين شهادة أصدق القائلين، ورب العالمين،*

*وشهادة أزكى الخلق المؤيدة بالبراهين القاطعة والحجج الساطعة،* 

*على توحيد الله وحده لا شريك له،*


*وشهادة أهل الشرك، الذين مرجت عقولهم وأديانهم،*

*وفسدت آراؤهم وأخلاقهم، وأضحكوا على أنفسهم العقلاء.* 

*بل خالفوا بشهادة فطرهم،*

*وتناقضت أقوالهم على إثبات أن مع الله آلهة أخرى،* 

*مع أنه لا يقوم على ما قالوه أدنى شبهة، فضلا عن الحجج،* 

*واختر لنفسك أي: الشهادتين، إن كنت تعقل،* 

*ونحن نختار لأنفسنا ما اختاره الله لنبيه،*

*الذي أمرنا الله بالاقتداء به،* 

*فقال: { قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }*

*أي: منفرد، لا يستحق العبودية والإلهية سواه،*

*كما أنه المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير.* 

*{ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ } به،

 من الأوثان، والأنداد، 

وكل ما أشرك به مع الله.*

*فهذا حقيقة التوحيد،
إثبات الإلهية لله ونفيها عما عداه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 70 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا
ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا** 
أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ **

*ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَتُهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا 
وَاللَّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ *

انْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ 
*
*وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ }
{ 22 _ 24 }


يخبر تعالى عن مآل أهل الشرك يوم القيامة،

وأنهم يسألون ويوبخون فيقال لهم 


{ أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ } 

أي إن الله ليس له شريك، 

وإنما ذلك على وجه الزعم منهم والافتراء. 


{ ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَتُهُمْ }

 أي: لم يكن جوابهم حين يفتنون ويختبرون بذلك السؤال،

إلا إنكارهم لشركهم وحلفهم أنهم ما كانوا مشركين. 


{ انْظُرْ } متعجبا منهم ومن أحوالهم 

{ كَيْفَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ } 

أي: كذبوا كذبا عاد بالخسار على أنفسهم

وضرهم والله غاية الضرر 
*

 *{ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ } 

من الشركاء الذين زعموهم مع الله،

تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 71 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*

*{ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ 
أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ 
بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ*
*فَيَكْشِفُمَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ
وَتَنْسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ**} 

{40، 41}*


*يقول تعالى لرسوله: { قُلْ } للمشركين بالله، العادلين به غيره:
*

*{ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ

أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }

أي: إذا حصلت هذه المشقات، وهذه الكروب،

التي يضطر إلى دفعها، 

هل تدعون آلهتكم وأصنامكم،

أم تدعونربكم الملك الحق المبين.* 


*{ بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ* 

*وَتَنْسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ }*

*فإذا كانت هذه حالكم مع أندادكم عند الشدائد،
تنسونهم،* 

*لعلمكم أنهم
لا يملكون لكم ضرا ولا نفعا،* 

*ولا موتا، ولا حياة، ولا نشورا. 
*
*وتخلصون لله الدعاء،
لعلمكم أنه هو النافع الضار، 

المجيب لدعوة المضطر،


فما بالكم في الرخاء تشركون به، 

وتجعلون له شركاء؟. 
*

*هل دلكم على ذلك، عقل أو نقل،*

*أم عندكم من سلطان بهذا؟*

*بل تفترون على الله الكذب؟
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 72 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ* 
*وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ* 


*مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ* *
**انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ هُمْ يَصْدِفُونَ **

*قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً* 
*هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }* 

*{ 46 ، 47 }*



*يخبر تعالى، أنه كما أنه هو المتفرد بخلق الأشياء وتدبيرها،*


*فإنه المنفرد بالوحدانية والإلهية* 


*فقال: { قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ }*


*فبقيتم بلا سمع ولا بصر ولا عقل* 



*{ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ }* 

*فإذا لم يكن غير الله يأتي بذلك،*

*فلم عبدتم معه من لا قدرة له على شيء إلا إذا شاءه الله.* 


*وهذا من أدلة التوحيد وبطلان الشرك،*


*ولهذا قال: { انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الْآيَاتِ } أي: ننوعها، ونأتي بها في كل فن،*


*ولتنير الحق، وتتبين سبيل المجرمين.* 


*{ ثُمَّ هُمْ } مع هذا البيان التام* 


*{ يَصْدِفُونَ } عن آيات الله، ويعرضون عنها.* 


*{ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ } أي: أخبروني* 


*{ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً }*


*أي: مفاجأة أو قد تقدم أمامه مقدمات، تعلمون بها وقوعه.* 


*{ هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }*


*الذين صاروا سببا لوقوع العذاب بهم، بظلمهم وعنادهم.*


*فاحذروا أن تقيموا على الظلم،*


*فإنه الهلاك الأبدي، والشقاء السرمدي.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> جزاك الله خيرا


*وإياكم يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 73 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


* { قُلْ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ 
وَلَا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ 
وَلَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ 
إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ 
قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ 
أَفَلَا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ } 
{ 50 }


يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ المقترحين عليه الآيات،

أو القائلين له: إنما تدعونا لنتخذك إلها مع الله. 

{ وَلَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ } أي: مفاتيح رزقه ورحمته. 



{ وَلَا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ }

وإنما ذلك كله عند الله 

فهو الذي ما يفتح للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها 

وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده، 

وهو وحده عالم الغيب والشهادة.

فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول. 


{ وَلَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ } فأكون نافذ التصرف قويا،

فلست أدعي فوق منزلتي، التي أنزلني الله بها.


{ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ } أي: هذا غايتي ومنتهى أمري وأعلاه،

إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي،

فأعمل به في نفسي، وأدعو الخلق كلهم إلى ذلك. 


فإذا عرفت منزلتي، فلأي شيء يبحث الباحث معي،

أو يطلب مني أمرا لست أدعيه،

وهل يلزم الإنسان، بغير ما هو بصدده؟. 



ولأي شيء إذا دعوتكم بما أوحي إلي

أن تلزموني أني أدعي لنفسي غير مرتبتي.

وهل هذا إلا ظلم منكم، وعناد، وتمرد؟ 


قل لهم في بيان الفرق، بين من قبل دعوتي، وانقاد لما أوحي إلي،

وبين من لم يكن كذلك 
 

{ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلَا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ }

فتنزلون الأشياء منازلها، وتختارون ما هو أولى بالاختيار والإيثار؟

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 74 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*

*{ قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
قُلْ لَا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ 
قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ *

قُلْ إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِهِ 
مَا عِنْدِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ 

إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ 
وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ *

قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ
لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ 
وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ } 
{ 56 _ 58 }


يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:

{ قُلْ } لهؤلاء المشركين الذين يدعون مع الله آلهة أخرى: 


{ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }

من الأنداد والأوثان،
التي لا تملك نفعا ولا ضرا،
ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا،

فإن هذا باطل، وليس لكم فيه حجة بل ولا شبهة،

إلا اتباع الهوى الذي اتباعه أعظم الضلال، 

ولهذا قال { قُلْ لَا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا } أي: إن اتبعت أهواءكم

{ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ } بوجه من الوجوه.

وأما ما أنا عليه، من توحيد الله وإخلاص العمل له،

فإنه هو الحق الذي تقوم عليه البراهين والأدلة القاطعة. 


وأنا { عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي } 

أي: على يقين مبين، بصحته، وبطلان ما عداه،

وهذه شهادة من الرسول جازمة، لا تقبل التردد،

وهو أعدل الشهود على الإطلاق.

فصدق بها المؤمنون، وتبين لهم من صحتها وصدقها،

بحسب ما مَنَّ الله به عليهم. 


{ وَ } لكنكم أيها المشركون { كذبتم به } وهو لا يستحق هذا منكم،

ولا يليق به إلا التصديق، وإذا استمررتم على تكذيبكم،

فاعلموا أن العذاب واقع بكم لا محالة،

وهو عند الله، هو الذي ينزله عليكم، إذا شاء، وكيف شاء، 

وإن استعجلتم به، فليس بيدي من الأمر شيء 


{ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ }

فكما أنه هو الذي حكم بالحكم الشرعي، فأمر ونهى،

فإنه سيحكم بالحكم الجزائي، فيثيب ويعاقب،

بحسب ما تقتضيه حكمته. 

فالاعتراض على حكمه مطلقا مدفوع، 

وقد أوضح السبيل، وقص على عباده الحق قصا،

قطع به معاذيرهم، وانقطعت له حجتهم،

ليهلك من هلك عن بينة، ويحيا من حي عن بينة


{ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ } بين عباده، في الدنيا والآخرة،

فيفصل بينهم فصلا، يحمده عليه، 

حتى من قضى عليه، ووجه الحق نحوه. 


{ قُل } للمستعجلين بالعذاب، جهلا وعنادا وظلما، 

{ لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ } 

فأوقعته بكم ولا خير لكم في ذلك،


ولكن الأمر، عند الحليم الصبور، 

الذي يعصيه العاصون، ويتجرأ عليه المتجرئون، 

وهو يعافيهم، ويرزقهم، 

ويسدي عليهم نعمه، الظاهرة والباطنة. 


{ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ }

 لا يخفى عليه من أحوالهم شيء،

فيمهلهم ولا يهملهم.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 75 )*
 
*من سورة الأنعام* 

*{ وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ* *لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ* 
*وَيَعْلَمُ** مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ* 
*وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا*
*وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ* 
*وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ* 
*إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ }*
*{ 59 }* 


*هذه الآية العظيمة، من أعظم الآيات تفصيلا لعلمه المحيط،* 
*وأنه شامل للغيوب كلها، التي يطلع منها ما شاء من خلقه.* 
*وكثير منها طوى علمه عن الملائكة المقربين، والأنبياء المرسلين،*  
*فضلا عن غيرهم من العالمين،*  
*وأنه يعلم ما في البراري والقفار، من الحيوانات، والأشجار،* 
*والرمال والحصى، والتراب،*  
*وما في البحار من حيواناتها، ومعادنها، وصيدها،*  
*وغير ذلك مما تحتويه أرجاؤها، ويشتمل عليه ماؤها.*  


*{ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ } من أشجار البر والبحر، والبلدان والقفر،* 
*والدنيا والآخرة، إلا يعلمها.* 


*{ وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ } من حبوب الثمار والزروع،* 
*وحبوب البذور التي يبذرها الخلق؛* 
*وبذور النوابت البرية التي ينشئ منها أصناف النباتات.*  


*{ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ } هذا عموم بعد خصوص* 
*{ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ } وهو اللوح المحفوظ، قد حواها، واشتمل عليها،*  

*وبعض هذا المذكور،*
*يبهر عقول العقلاء،*
*ويذهل أفئدة النبلاء،* 
*فدل هذا على عظمة الرب العظيم وسعته، في أوصافه كلها.*  

*وأن الخلق من أولهم إلى آخرهم لو اجتمعوا على أن يحيطوا ببعض صفاته،* 
*لم يكن لهم قدرة ولا وسع في ذلك،* 
*فتبارك الرب العظيم، الواسع العليم،* 
*الحميد المجيد، الشهيد، المحيط.*  

*وجل مِنْ إله، لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه،* 
*بل كما أثنى على نفسه،*
*وفوق ما يثني عليه عباده،*  

*فهذه الآية، دلت على علمه المحيط بجميع الأشياء،*
*وكتابه المحيط بجميع الحوادث.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 76 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ
ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى
ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ *

وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ
وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً 
حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ 
تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لَا يُفَرِّطُونَ *
*
*ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلَاهُمُ الْحَقِّ 
**أَلَا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ }
{ 60 _ 62 }


هذا كله، تقرير لألوهيته، واحتجاج على المشركين به،

وبيان أنه تعالى المستحق للحب والتعظيم، والإجلال والإكرام،

فأخبر أنه وحده، المتفرد بتدبير عباده، في يقظتهم ومنامهم،

وأنه يتوفاهم بالليل، وفاة النوم، فتهدأ حركاتهم، وتستريح أبدانهم، 

ويبعثهم في اليقظة من نومهم، ليتصرفوا في مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية

وهو تعالى يعلم ما جرحوا وما كسبوا من تلك الأعمال.


ثم لا يزال تعالى هكذا، يتصرف فيهم، حتى يستوفوا آجالهم.

فيقضى بهذا التدبير، أجل مسمى، وهو: أجل الحياة، 

**وأجل آخر فيما بعد ذلك، وهو البعث بعد الموت،

*
*ولهذا قال: { ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ } لا إلى غيره 

{ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } من خير وشر.* 

*{ وَهُوَ } تعالى { الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ } 

ينفذ فيهم إرادته الشاملة، ومشيئته العامة،

فليسوا يملكون من الأمر شيئا،

ولا يتحركون ولا يسكنون إلا بإذنه،

ومع ذلك، فقد وكل بالعباد حفظةً من الملائكة،

يحفظون العبد ويحفظون عليه ما عمل،
*

*كما قال تعالى:

**{ وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ * كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ * يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ } 
*
*{ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ قَعِيدٌ * مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ }*
*فهذا حفظه لهم في حال الحياة.*


*{ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا } 

أي الملائكة الموكلون بقبض الأرواح.


{ وَهُمْ لَا يُفَرِّطُونَ } في ذلك،

فلا يزيدون ساعة مما قدره الله وقضاه ولا ينقصون،

ولا ينفذون من ذلك، إلا بحسب المراسيم الإلهية والتقادير الربانية. 


{ ثُمَّ } بعد الموت والحياة البرزخية، وما فيها من الخير والشر 


{ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلَاهُمُ الْحَقِّ } 

أي: الذي تولاهم بحكمه القدري، فنفذ فيهم ما شاء من أنواع التدبير،

ثم تولاهم بأمره ونهيه، وأرسل إليهم الرسل، وأنزل عليهم الكتب،

ثم ردوا إليه ليتولى الحكم فيهم بالجزاء،

ويثيبهم على ما عملوا من الخيرات،

ويعاقبهم على الشرور والسيئات،


وَلهذا قال: { أَلَا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ } وحده لا شريك له 

{ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ } لكمال علمه وحفظه لأعمالهم،

بما أثبته في اللوح المحفوظ،

ثم أثبته ملائكته في الكتاب، الذي بأيديهم،*

*فإذا كان تعالى هو المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير، 
وهو القاهر فوق عباده، 
وقد اعتنى بهم كل الاعتناء، في جميع أحوالهم،*

*وهو الذي له الحكم القدري، والحكم الشرعي، والحكم الجزائي،*

*فأين للمشركين العدولُ عن من هذا وصفه ونعته،

إلى عبادة من ليس له من الأمر شيء،

ولا عنده مثقال ذرة من النفع، 

**ولا له قدرة وإرادة؟!. 


**أما والله لو علموا* *حلم الله عليهم،
وعفوه ورحمته بهم،
وهم يبارزونه* *بالشرك والكفران، 
ويتجرءون على عظمته بالإفك والبهتان،
**وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم 
**لانجذبت دواعيهم إلى معرفته،
وذهلت عقولهم في حبه.
*
*ولمقتوا أنفسهم أشد المقت، 
حيث انقادوا لداعي الشيطان،
الموجب للخزي والخسران،
ولكنهم قوم لا يعقلون.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 77 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


* { قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ** مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ
تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً 
لَئِنْ أَنْجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ *
قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ** مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ 
ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ* *تُشْرِكُونَ**}
{ 63 ، 64 }*


*أي { قُلْ } للمشركين بالله، الداعين معه آلهة أخرى،* 

*ملزما لهم بما أثبتوه من توحيد الربوبية، 

على ما أنكروا من توحيد الإلهية

*
*{ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ } أي: شدائدهما ومشقاتهما،

وحين يتعذر أو يتعسر عليكم وجه الحيلة،

فتدْعون ربكم تضرعا بقلب خاضع،

ولسان لا يزال يلهج بحاجته في الدعاء،

**وتقولون وأنتم في تلك الحال:


{ لَئِنْ أَنْجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ } الشدة التي وقعنا فيها

{ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ } لله، أي المعترفين بنعمته، 

الواضعين لها في طاعة ربهم،

**الذين حفظوها عن أن يبذلوها في معصيته. 


{ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ }

أي: من هذه الشدة الخاصة،

**ومن جميع الكروب العامة. 


{ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ } 

لا تفون لله بما قلتم، وتنسون نعمه عليكم،

فأي برهان أوضح من هذا على بطلان الشرك،

وصحة التوحيد؟"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 78 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَإِذَارَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا
فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ
وَإِمَّا يُنْسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ 
فَلَا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ * 
وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ
وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }

{ 68 ، 69 }


المراد بالخوض في آيات الله: التكلم بما يخالف الحق،

من تحسين المقالات الباطلة، والدعوة إليها، ومدح أهلها،

والإعراض عن الحق، والقدح فيه وفي أهله،

فأمر الله رسوله أصلا، وأمته تبعا، 

إذا رأوا من يخوض بآيات الله بشيء مما ذكر، بالإعراض عنهم،

وعدم حضور مجالس الخائضين بالباطل،

والاستمرار على ذلك، حتى يكون البحث والخوض في كلام غيره،

فإذا كان في كلام غيره، زال النهي المذكور. 


فإن كان مصلحة كان مأمورا به،

وإن كان غير ذلك، كان غير مفيد ولا مأمور به،

وفي ذم الخوض بالباطل، حث على البحث، والنظر، والمناظرة بالحق. 


ثم قال:* 

*{ وَإِمَّا يُنْسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ } 

أي: بأن جلست معهم، على وجه النسيان والغفلة. 

*
 *{ فَلَا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ }

يشمل الخائضين بالباطل،
وكل متكلم بمحرم، أو فاعل لمحرم،

فإنه يحرم الجلوس والحضور عند حضور المنكر،
الذي لا يقدر على إزالته. 


هذا النهي والتحريم، لمن جلس معهم، ولم يستعمل تقوى الله،

بأن كان يشاركهم في القول والعمل المحرم،

أو يسكت عنهم، وعن الإنكار،

فإن استعمل تقوى الله تعالى، بأن كان يأمرهم بالخير،

وينهاهم عن الشر والكلام الذي يصدر منهم،

فيترتب على ذلك زوال الشر أو تخفيفه،

فهذا ليس عليه حرج ولا إثم،



ولهذا قال:

 { وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ
 وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }

**أي: ولكن ليذكرهم، ويعظهم، لعلهم يتقون الله تعالى.

*
*وفي هذا دليل على أنه ينبغي أن يستعمل المذكِّرُ من الكلام،

**ما يكون أقرب إلى حصول مقصود التقوى. 


وفيه دليل على أنه إذا كان التذكير والوعظ،

مما يزيد الموعوظ شرا إلى شره،

كان تركه هو الواجب 

لأنه إذا ناقض المقصود، كان تركه مقصودا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 79 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا
وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا* 

*وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ 

لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلَا شَفِيعٌ* 

*وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لَا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا 
أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا
لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ 
بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ } 

**{ 70 }*

*المقصود من العباد، أن يخلصوا لله الدين،
بأن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له،
ويبذلوا مقدورهم في مرضاته ومحابه.

وذلك متضمن لإقبال القلب على الله وتوجهه إليه،
وكون سعي العبد نافعا، وجدًّا، لا هزلا،

وإخلاصا لوجه الله، لا رياء وسمعة،
هذا هو الدين الحقيقي، الذي يقال له دين،*


*فأما من زعم أنه على الحق، وأنه صاحب دين وتقوى، 

وقد اتخذ دينَه لعبا ولهوا. بأن لَهَا قلبُه عن محبة الله ومعرفته، 

وأقبل على كل ما يضره، ولَهَا في باطله، ولعب فيه ببدنه،

لأن العمل والسعي إذا كان لغير الله، فهو لعب،

فهذا أَمَر الله تعالى أن يترك ويحذر، ولا يغتر به،

وتنظر حاله، ويحذر من أفعاله،

ولا يغتر بتعويقه عما يقرب إلى الله.* 



*{ وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ } أي: ذكر بالقرآن، ما ينفع العباد، أمرا، وتفصيلا، وتحسينا له،

بذكر ما فيه من أوصاف الحسن، وما يضر العباد نهيا عنه،

وتفصيلا لأنواعه، وبيان ما فيه من الأوصاف القبيحة الشنيعة الداعية لتركه،*


*وكل هذا لئلا تبسل نفس بما كسبت،

أي: قبل اقتحام العبد للذنوب وتجرئه على علام الغيوب،

واستمرارها على ذلك المرهوب،

فذكرها، وعظها، لترتدع وتنزجر، وتكف عن فعلها.* 


*وقوله { لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلَا شَفِيعٌ }

أي: قبل [أن] تحيط بها ذنوبها، ثم لا ينفعها أحد من الخلق،

لا قريب ولا صديق، ولا يتولاها من دون الله أحد،

ولا يشفع لها شافع* 


*{ وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ } أي: تفتدي بكل فداء، ولو بملء الأرض ذهبا

{ لَا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا } أي: لا يقبل ولا يفيد.* 

 
*{ أُولَئِكَ } الموصوفون بما ذكر

{ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا } أي: أهلكوا وأيسوا من الخير،

وذلك { بِمَا كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ } أي: ماء حار قد انتهى حره،

يشوي وجوههم، ويقطع أمعاءهم

{ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 80 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*

*{ قُلْ أَنَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ** مَا لَا يَنْفَعُنَا وَلَا يَضُرُّنَا 
**وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ* 

*كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الْأَرْضِ حَيْرَانَ 
لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا 

قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى 
وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * 


وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ 

**وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ * 
وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ
وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ* 

*قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ 
عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ
وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ } 

{ 71 _ 73 }


{ قُلْ } يا أيها الرسول للمشركين بالله، الداعين معه غيره،

الذين يدعونكم إلى دينهم، مبينا وشارحا لوصف آلهتهم،

التي يكتفي العاقل بذكر وصفها، عن النهي عنها،

فإن كل عاقل إذا تصور مذهب المشركين جزم ببطلانه،

**قبل أن تقام البراهين على ذلك، 

**فقال: { أَنَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُنَا وَلَا يَضُرُّنَا } 

وهذا وصف، يدخل فيه كل مَن عُبِد مِنْ دون الله،

فإنه لا ينفع ولا يضر، وليس له من الأمر شيء،

**إن الأمر إلا لله. 
*
*{ وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ } 

أي: وننقلب بعد هداية الله لنا إلى الضلال، ومن الرشد إلى الغي،

ومن الصراط الموصل إلى جنات النعيم،

**إلى الطرق التي تفضي بسالكها إلى العذاب الأليم. 
*


*فهذه حال لا يرتضيها ذو رشد،

وصاحبها { كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الْأَرْضِ } 

**أي: أضلته وتيهته عن طريقه ومنهجه له الموصل إلى مقصده. 
*


*فبقي { حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى } 

**والشياطين يدعونه إلى الردى، فبقي بين الداعيين حائرا 
*
*وهذه حال الناس كلهم، إلا من عصمه الله تعالى، 

فإنهم يجدون فيهم جواذب ودواعي متعارضة،

دواعي الرسالة والعقل الصحيح، والفطرة المستقيمة

{ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى } 

**والصعود إلى أعلى عليين. 

*
*ودواعي الشيطان، ومن سلك مسلكه، والنفس الأمارة بالسوء،

يدعونه إلى الضلال، والنزول إلى أسفل سافلين، 

فمن الناس من يكون مع داعي الهدى، في أموره كلها أو أغلبها،

ومنهم من بالعكس من ذلك.

ومنهم من يتساوى لديه الداعيان، ويتعارض عنده الجاذبان،

**وفي هذا الموضع، تعرف أهل السعادة من أهل الشقاوة. 


وقوله: { قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى }

أي: ليس الهدى إلا الطريق التي شرعها الله على لسان رسوله،

**وما عداه فهو ضلال وردى وهلاك. 

**{ وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

بأن ننقاد لتوحيده، ونستسلم لأوامره ونواهيه،

وندخل تحت عبوديته،

فإن هذا أفضل نعمة أنعم الله بها على العباد، 

**وأكمل تربية أوصلها إليهم. 

*
*{ وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ }

أي: وأمرنا أن نقيم الصلاة بأركانها وشروطها وسننها ومكملاتها.


{ وَاتَّقُوهُ } بفعل ما أمر به، واجتناب ما عنه نهى. 


{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ } أي: تُجْمَعون ليوم القيامة،

**فيجازيكم بأعمالكم، خيرها وشرها. 


{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ }

ليأمر العباد وينهاهم، ويثيبهم ويعاقبهم،

{ وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ } 

الذي لا مرية فيه ولا مثنوية، ولا يقول شيئا عبثا 


{ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ } 

أي: يوم القيامة، خصه بالذكر –مع أنه مالك كل شيء ـ

**لأنه تنقطع فيه الأملاك، فلا يبقى ملك إلا الله الواحد القهار. 

* 
*{ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ }

الذي له الحكمة التامة، والنعمة السابغة، والإحسان العظيم،

والعلم المحيط بالسرائر والبواطن والخفايا،

لا إله إلا هو، ولا رب سواه.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 81 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*


*{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً
* 
*إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ **

*وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*
*وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ .... } إلى آخر القصة.* 
*{ 74 _ 83 }*


*يقول تعالى: واذكر قصة إبراهيم، عليه الصلاة والسلام،* 

*مثنيا عليه ومعظما في حال دعوته إلى التوحيد، ونهيه عن الشرك،*


*وإذ قال لأبيه { آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً }* 

*أي: لا تنفع ولا تضر وليس لها من الأمر شيء،* 


*{ إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ }*

*حيث عبدتم من لا يستحق من العبادة شيئا،*

*وتركتم عبادة خالقكم، ورازقكم، ومدبركم.* 


*{ وَكَذَلِكَ } حين وفقناه للتوحيد والدعوة إليه* 

*{ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }*

*أي: ليرى ببصيرته، ما اشتملت عليه من الأدلة القاطعة، والبراهين الساطعة* 


*{ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ }*

*فإنه بحسب قيام الأدلة، يحصل له الإيقان والعلم التام بجميع المطالب.* 


*{ فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ } أي: أظلم* 

*{ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا } لعله من الكواكب المضيئة،*

*لأن تخصيصه بالذكر، يدل على زيادته عن غيره،*

*ولهذا والله أعلم قال من قال: إنه الزهرة.* 


*{ قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي } أي: على وجه التنزل مع الخصم*

*أي: هذا ربي، فهلم ننظر، هل يستحق الربوبية؟*

*وهل يقوم لنا دليل على ذلك؟*

*فإنه لا ينبغي لعاقل أن يتخذ إلهه هواه، بغير حجة ولا برهان.* 


*{ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ } أي: غاب ذلك الكوكب*

*{ قَالَ لَا أُحِبُّ الْآفِلِينَ } أي: الذي يغيب ويختفي عمن عبده،*

*فإن المعبود لا بد أن يكون قائما بمصالح من عبده،*

*ومدبرا له في جميع شئونه،*

*فأما الذي يمضي وقت كثير وهو غائب،*

*فمن أين يستحق العبادة؟!*

*وهل اتخاذه إلها إلا من أسفه السفه،*

*وأبطل الباطل؟!* 


*{ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا } أي: طالعا،*

*رأى زيادته على نور الكواكب ومخالفته لها { قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي } تنزلا.* 


*{ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ }*

*فافتقر غاية الافتقار إلى هداية ربه،*

*وعلم أنه إن لم يهده الله فلا هادي له،*

*وإن لم يعنه على طاعته، فلا معين له.* 


*{ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ }*

*من الكوكب ومن القمر.* 


*{ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ } تقرر حينئذ الهدى، واضمحل الردى*


*فـ { قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ }*

*حيث قام البرهان الصادق الواضح، على بطلانه.* 


*{ إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا }*

*أي: لله وحده، مقبلا عليه، معرضا عن من سواه.* 


*{ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }* 

*فتبرأ من الشرك، وأذعن بالتوحيد،*

*وأقام على ذلك البرهان* 


*[وهذا الذي ذكرنا في تفسير هذه الآيات، هو الصواب،*

*وهو أن المقام مقام مناظرة، من إبراهيم لقومه،*

*وبيان بطلان إلهية هذه الأجرام العلوية وغيرها.*

*وأما من قال: إنه مقام نظر في حال طفوليته،* 

*فليس عليه دليل]* 


*{ وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِّي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ }*

*أيُّ فائدة لمحاجة من لم يتبين له الهدى؟* 

*فأما من هداه الله، ووصل إلى أعلى درجات اليقين،*

*فإنه –هو بنفسه يدعو الناس إلى ما هو عليه.* 


*{ وَلَا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ }*

*فإنها لن تضرني،*
*ولن تمنع عني من النفع شيئا.*


*{ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ }*

*فتعلمون أنه وحده المعبود المستحق للعبودية.* 


*{ وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ }*

*وحالها حال العجز، وعدم النفع،*


*{ وَلَا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ*

*مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا }*

*أي: إلا بمجرد اتباع الهوى.* 

*{ فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالْأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الله تعالى فاصلا بين الفريقين*

*{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا } أي: يخلطوا*

*{ إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ }*

*الأمن من المخاوفِ والعذاب والشقاء،* 

*والهدايةُ إلى الصراط المستقيم،*

*فإن كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم مطلقا،*

*لا بشرك، ولا بمعاص،*

*حصل لهم الأمن التام، والهداية التامة.*


*وإن كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بالشرك وحده،*

*ولكنهم يعملون السيئات،*

*حصل لهم أصل الهداية، وأصل الأمن،*

*وإن لم يحصل لهم كمالها.*


*ومفهوم الآية الكريمة، أن الذين لم يحصل لهم الأمران،*

*لم يحصل لهم هداية ولا أمن،*

*بل حظهم الضلال والشقاء.* 


*ولما حكم لإبراهيم عليه السلام، بما بين به من البراهين القاطعة*

*قال: { وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ }* 

*أي: علا بها عليهم، وفلجهم بها.* 



*{ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ }*

*كما رفعنا درجات إبراهيم عليه السلام في الدنيا والآخرة،*

*فإن العلم يرفع الله به صاحبه فوق العباد درجات.*


*خصوصا العالم العامل المعلم،* 

*فإنه يجعله الله إماما للناس،* 

*بحسب حاله ترمق أفعاله، وتقتفى آثاره،*

*ويستضاء بنوره، ويمشى بعلمه في ظلمة ديجوره.* 


*قال تعالى*

*{ يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ } ،*


*{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ }*

*فلا يضع العلم والحكمة، إلا في المحل اللائق بها،*

*وهو أعلم بذلك المحل، وبما ينبغي له.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 82 )

من سورة الأنعام


**{ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلًّا هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ 

وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ 
**وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ 
وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ *
*
*وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ 
**كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ * 
وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا 
وَكُلًّا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ *
*
*وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ 
**وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ *

ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ* 

*وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ *


**أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ 
**فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلَاءِ 
فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ ** 


*أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ
**
قُلْ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا
إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ }* 

*{ 84 _ 90 }


لما ذكر الله تعالى عبده وخليله، إبراهيم عليه السلام،

وذكر ما مَنَّ الله عليه به، من العلم والدعوة، والصبر، 

ذكر ما أكرمه الله به من الذرية الصالحة، والنسل الطيب. 


وأن الله جعل صفوة الخلق من نسله، وأعظم بهذه المنقبة والكرامة الجسيمة،

**التي لا يدرك لها نظير فقال: 
* 
*{ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ } ابنه، الذي هو إسرائيل،

أبو الشعب الذي فضله الله على العالمين. 
*
*{ كُلًّا } منهما { هَدَيْنَا } الصراط المستقيم، في علمه وعمله.*

*{ وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ } وهدايته من أنواع الهدايات الخاصة 

التي لم تحصل إلا لأفراد من العالم؛ 

وهم أولو العزم من الرسل، الذي هو أحدهم. 
* 
*{ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ } يحتمل أن الضمير عائد إلى نوح، لأنه أقرب مذكور، 

ولأن الله ذكر مع من ذكر لوطا، وهو من ذرية نوح،

**لا من ذرية إبراهيم لأنه ابن أخيه. 
* 
*ويحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى إبراهيم لأن السياق في مدحه والثناء عليه، 

ولوط -وإن لم يكن من ذريته- فإنه ممن آمن على يده،

**فكان منقبة الخليل وفضيلته بذلك، أبلغ من كونه مجرد ابن له. 
* 
*{ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ } بن داود

{ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ } بن يعقوب. 

{ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ } ابني عمران، 



{ وَكَذَلِكَ } كما أصلحنا ذرية إبراهيم الخليل،

لأنه أحسن في عبادة ربه، وأحسن في نفع الخلق 


{ كذلك نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ } 

**بأن نجعل لهم من الثناء الصدق، والذرية الصالحة، بحسب إحسانهم. 
*

*{ وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى } ابنه { وَعِيسَى } ابن مريم. { وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ } هؤلاء 

{ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ } في أخلاقهم وأعمالهم وعلومهم،

بل هم سادة الصالحين وقادتهم وأئمتهم. 



{ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ } بن إبراهيم أبو الشعب الذي هو أفضل الشعوب،

وهو الشعب العربي، ووالد سيد ولد آدم، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


{ وَيُونُسَ } بن متى { وَلُوطًا } بن هاران، أخي إبراهيم.

{ وَكُلَا } من هؤلاء الأنبياء والمرسلين

{ فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ } لأن درجات الفضائل أربع –


وهي التي ذكرها الله بقوله: 
*


*{ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ 
**فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ
مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ }*



*فهؤلاء من الدرجة العليا، بل هم أفضل الرسل على الإطلاق،

فالرسل الذين قصهم الله في كتابه،

**أفضل ممن لم يقص علينا نبأهم بلا شك. 

**{ وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ } أي: آباء هؤلاء المذكورين 

{ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ } أي: وهدينا من آباء هؤلاء وذرياتهم وإخوانهم. 
*


*{ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ } أي: اخترناهم { وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ }* 

*{ ذَلِكَ } الهدى المذكور { هُدَى اللَّهِ } الذي لا هدى إلا هداه.
*
*{ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ }

فاطلبوا منه الهدى فإنه إن لم يهدكم فلا هادي لكم غيره، 

**وممن شاء هدايته هؤلاء المذكورون.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا } على الفرض والتقدير 

{ لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }

فإن الشرك محبط للعمل،
موجب للخلود في النار.*


*فإذا كان هؤلاء الصفوة الأخيار، لو أشركوا -وحاشاهم- 

**لحبطت أعمالهم فغيرهم أولى. 



{ أُولَئِكَ } المذكورون { الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ } 

أي: امش -أيها الرسول الكريم- خلف هؤلاء الأنبياء الأخيار، واتبع ملتهم

**وقد امتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاهتدى بهدي الرسل قبله، وجمع كل كمال فيهم.
*
 
*فاجتمعت لديه فضائل وخصائص، فاق بها جميع العالمين،

وكان سيد المرسلين، وإمام المتقين، 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم أجمعين،

وبهذا الملحظ استدل بهذه من استدل من الصحابة،

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أفضل الرسل كلهم. 



{ قُلْ } للذين أعرضوا عن دعوتك: 

{ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا } 

أي: لا أطلب منكم مغرما ومالا، جزاء عن إبلاغي إياكم، ودعوتي لكم 

فيكون من أسباب امتناعكم، إن أجري إلا على الله.* 
*{ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ }

يتذكرون به ما ينفعهم فيفعلونه، وما يضرهم فيذرونه،

ويتذكرون به معرفة ربهم بأسمائه وأوصافه.*


*ويتذكرون به الأخلاق الحميدة، والطرق الموصلة إليها، 

والأخلاق الرذيلة، والطرق المفضية إليها،


فإذا كان ذكرى للعالمين،

كان أعظم نعمة أنعم الله بها عليهم،

**فعليهم قبولها والشكر عليها.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 83 )*

*من سورة الأنعام* 

*{ وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ*  
*وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ*  
*وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ* 
*الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ* 
*لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ }*  
*{ 93 _ 94 }* 


*{ وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ }* 
*أي: أعطيناكم، وأنعمنا به عليكم* 
*{ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ } لا يغنون عنكم شيئا*  


*{ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ 
الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ }* 
 
*فإن المشركين يشركون بالله، ويعبدون معه الملائكة،* 
*والأنبياء، والصالحين، وغيرهم،* 
*وهم كلهم لله،* 
*ولكنهم يجعلون لهذه المخلوقات نصيبا من أنفسهم،* 
*وشركة في عبادتهم،*  


*وهذا زعم منهم وظلم،* 
*فإن الجميع عبيد لله، والله مالكهم، والمستحق لعبادتهم.* 
*فشركهم في العبادة، وصرفها لبعض العبيد،* 
*تنـزيل لهم منـزلة الخالق المالك،* 
*فيوبخون يوم القيامة ويقال لهم هذه المقالة.* 
 

*{ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ*  
*الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ }*  
*أي: تقطعت الوصل والأسباب بينكم وبين شركائكم،* 
*من الشفاعة وغيرها فلم تنفع ولم تُجْد شيئا.* 


*{ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ }* 
*من الربح، والأمن والسعادة، والنجاة،* 
*التي زينها لكم الشيطان، وحسنها في قلوبكم،

 فنطقت بها ألسنتكم.*
 

*واغتررتم بهذا الزعم الباطل، الذي لا حقيقة له،* 
*حين تبين لكم نقيض ما كنتم تزعمون،* 
*وظهر أنكم الخاسرون لأنفسكم وأهليكم وأموالكم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 84 )


من سورة الأنعام



**{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى

يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ 

وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ 

ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ *


**فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا 

وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا 

ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ * 


**وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ 

لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ 

قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ *


**وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 

فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ 

قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ }

{ 95 _ 98 }



يخبر تعالى عن كماله، وعظمة سلطانه، وقوة اقتداره، 

وسعة رحمته، وعموم كرمه، وشدة عنايته بخلقه، 


فقال: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ } شامل لسائر الحبوب،

التى يباشر الناس زرعها، والتي لا يباشرونها،

كالحبوب التي يبثها الله في البراري والقفار،

فيفلق الحبوب عن الزروع والنوابت، 

على اختلاف أنواعها، وأشكالها، ومنافعها، 

ويفلق النوى عن الأشجار، من النخيل والفواكه، وغير ذلك.

فينتفع الخلق، من الآدميين والأنعام، والدواب.


ويرتعون فيما فلق الله من الحب والنوى، ويقتاتون،

وينتفعون بجميع أنواع المنافع التي جعلها الله في ذلك.


ويريهم الله من بره وإحسانه ما يبهر العقول، ويذهل الفحول،

ويريهم من بدائع صنعته، وكمال حكمته، 

ما به يعرفونه ويوحدونه،

ويعلمون أنه هو الحق، وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة. 


{ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ } كما يخرج من المني حيوانا،

ومن البيضة فرخا، ومن الحب والنوى زرعا وشجرا.* 

*{ وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ } وهو الذي لا نمو فيه، أو لا روح 

{ مِنَ الْحَيِّ } كما يخرج من الأشجار والزروع النوى والحب،

ويخرج من الطائر بيضا ونحو ذلك. 
*

*{ ذَلِكُمْ } الذي فعل ما فعل، وانفرد بخلق هذه الأشياء وتدبيرها 

{ اللَّهُ } رَبُّكُمْ أي:

الذي له الألوهية والعبادة على خلقه أجمعين،

وهو الذي ربى جميع العالمين بنعمه، وغذاهم بكرمه. 



{ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ } أي: فأنى تصرفون، 

وتصدون عن عبادة من هذا شأنه،*

*إلى عبادة من لا يملك لنفسه نفعا ولا ضرا،

ولا موتا، ولا حياة، ولا نشورا ؟ "* 


*ولما ذكر تعالى مادة خلق الأقوات، ذكر منته بتهيئة المساكن،

وخلقه كل ما يحتاج إليه العباد، من الضياء والظلمة،

وما يترتب على ذلك من أنواع المنافع والمصالح فقال:


{ فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ } أي: كما أنه فالق الحب والنوى، 

كذلك هو فالق ظلمة الليل الداجي، الشامل لما على وجه الأرض،

بضياء الصبح الذي يفلقه شيئا فشيئا،

حتى تذهب ظلمة الليل كلها، ويخلفها الضياء والنور العام،

الذي يتصرف به الخلق في مصالحهم، ومعايشهم،

ومنافع دينهم ودنياهم. 


ولما كان الخلق محتاجين إلى السكون والاستقرار والراحة،

التي لا تتم بوجود النهار والنور { جَعَلَ } الله 

{ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا } يسكن فيه الآدميون إلى دورهم ومنامهم، 

والأنعام إلى مأواها، والطيور إلى أوكارها، فتأخذ نصيبها من الراحة،

ثم يزيل الله ذلك بالضياء، وهكذا أبدا إلى يوم القيامة 



{ و } جعل تعالى { الشمس وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا } بهما تعرف الأزمنة والأوقات،

فتنضبط بذلك أوقات العبادات، وآجال المعاملات، 

ويعرف بها مدة ما مضى من الأوقات التي لولا وجود الشمس والقمر،

وتناوبهما واختلافهما - لما عرف ذلك عامة الناس،

واشتركوا في علمه، بل كان لا يعرفه إلا أفراد من الناس، 

بعد الاجتهاد، وبذلك يفوت من المصالح الضرورية ما يفوت. 


{ ذَلِكَ } التقدير المذكور*

*{ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ }* 

*الذي من عزته انقادت له هذه المخلوقات العظيمة،
فجرت مذللة مسخرة بأمره،
بحيث لا تتعدى ما حده الله لها، 
ولا تتقدم عنه ولا تتأخر* 

*{ الْعَلِيمُ } الذي أحاط علمه، بالظواهر والبواطن،
والأوائل والأواخر. 


**ومن الأدلة العقلية على إحاطة علمه، 
تسخير هذه المخلوقات العظيمة،
على تقدير، ونظام بديع،
تحيُّرُ العقول في حسنه وكماله،
وموافقته للمصالح والحكم.*


*{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ }

حين تشتبه عليكم المسالك، ويتحير في سيره السالك،

فجعل الله النجوم هداية للخلق إلى السبل،

التي يحتاجون إلى سلوكها لمصالحهم، وتجاراتهم، وأسفارهم. 


منها: نجوم لا تزال ترى، ولا تسير عن محلها،*
*ومنها: ما هو مستمر السير، يعرف سيرَه أهل المعرفة بذلك،

ويعرفون به الجهات والأوقات.* 


*ودلت هذه الآية ونحوها* 

*على مشروعية تعلم سير الكواكب ومحالّها

الذي يسمى علم التسيير، فإنه لا تتم الهداية ولا تمكن إلا بذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الْآيَاتِ } أي بيناها، ووضحناها، 

وميزنا كل جنس ونوع منها عن الآخر، بحيث صارت آيات الله بادية ظاهرة

{ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } أي: لأهل العلم والمعرفة،

فإنهم الذين يوجه إليهم الخطاب، ويطلب منهم الجواب،

بخلاف أهل الجهل والجفاء،

المعرضين عن آيات الله، وعن العلم الذي جاءت به الرسل،

فإن البيان لا يفيدهم شيئا، والتفصيل لا يزيل عنهم ملتبسا، 

والإيضاح لا يكشف لهم مشكلا. 



{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ } وهو آدم عليه السلام.

أنشأ الله منه هذا العنصر الآدمي؛

الذي قد ملأ الأرض ولم يزل في زيادة ونمو، 

الذي قد تفاوت في أخلاقه وخلقه، وأوصافه تفاوتا لا يمكن ضبطه،

ولا يدرك وصفه، 


وجعل الله لهم مستقرا، أي منتهى ينتهون إليه، وغاية يساقون إليها، 

وهي دار القرار، التي لا مستقر وراءها، ولا نهاية فوقها،

فهذه الدار، هي التي خلق الخلق لسكناها،

وأوجدوا في الدنيا ليسعوا في أسبابها، التي تنشأ عليها وتعمر بها، 

وأودعهم الله في أصلاب آبائهم وأرحام أمهاتهم، ثم في دار الدنيا،

ثم في البرزخ، كل ذلك، على وجه الوديعة،

التي لا تستقر ولا تثبت،

بل ينتقل منها حتى يوصل إلى الدار التي هي المستقر،

وأما هذه الدار، فإنها مستودع وممر


{ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ } عن الله آياته، 

ويفهمون عنه حججه، وبيناته.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 85 )*

*من سورة الأنعام* 
*{ وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ وَخَلَقَهُمْ*  
*وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ* 
*سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ **  
*بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*  
*أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ*  
*وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ** 
*ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*  
*خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ* 
*وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ **  
*لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ*  
*وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ **  
*قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ*
*فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا*  
*وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ }*  
*{ 100 - 104 }*  
*يخبر تعالى: أنه مع إحسانه لعباده وتعرفه إليهم،* 
*بآياته البينات، وحججه الواضحات* 
*-أن المشركين به، من قريش وغيرهم،* 
*جعلوا له شركاء، يدعونهم، ويعبدونهم،* 
*من الجن والملائكة، الذين هم خلق من خلق الله،*  
*ليس فيهم من خصائص الربوبية والألوهية شيء،* 
*فجعلوها شركاء لمن له الخلق والأمر،* 
*وهو المنعم بسائر أصناف النعم، الدافع لجميع النقم،* 
*وكذلك "خرق المشركون" أي: ائتفكوا، وافتروا من تلقاء أنفسهم لله،*  
*بنين وبنات بغير علم منهم،*  
*ومن أظلم ممن قال على الله بلا علم،* 
*وافترى عليه أشنع النقص، الذي يجب تنزيه الله عنه؟!!.*  
*ولهذا نزه نفسه عما افتراه عليه المشركون فقال:*  

*{ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ }* 
*فإنه تعالى، الموصوف بكل كمال،* 
*المنزه عن كل نقص، وآفة وعيب.*  

*{ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }* 
*أي: خالقهما، ومتقن صنعتهما، على غير مثال سبق،* 
*بأحسن خلق، ونظام وبهاء،*  
*لا تقترح عقول أولي الألباب مثله، وليس له في خلقهما مشارك.*  

*{ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ }* 
*أي: كيف يكون لله الولد، وهو الإله السيد الصمد،* 
*الذي لا صاحبة له أي: لا زوجة له،* 
*وهو الغني عن مخلوقاته، وكلها فقيرة إليه،*  
*مضطرة في جميع أحوالها إليه،* 
*والولد لا بد أن يكون من جنس والده؛* 
*والله خالق كل شيء* 
*وليس شيء من المخلوقات مشابها لله بوجه من الوجوه.*  

*ولما ذكر عموم خلقه للأشياء، ذكر إحاطة علمه بها فقال:* 
*{ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }* 
*وفي ذكر العلم بعد الخلق، إشارة إلى الدليل العقلي إلى ثبوت علمه،* 
*وهو هذه المخلوقات، وما اشتملت عليه من النظام التام، والخلق الباهر،* 
*فإن في ذلك دلالة على سعة علم الخالق، وكمال حكمته،* 

*كما قال تعالى:* 
*{ أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ }* 
*وكما قال تعالى:* 
 
*{ وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ذلكم الذي خلق ما خلق، وقدر ما قدر.*
 
*{ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ }أي: المألوه المعبود،* 
*الذي يستحق نهاية الذل، ونهاية الحب، الرب،* 
*الذي ربى جميع الخلق بالنعم،* 
*وصرف عنهم صنوف النقم.* 
*{ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ }* 
*أي: إذا استقر وثبت، أنه الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،* 
*فاصرفوا له جميع أنواع العبادة، وأخلصوها لله،* 
*واقصدوا بها وجهه. فإن هذا هو المقصود من الخلق،* 
*الذي خلقوا لأجله* 
*{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }*  
*{ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ }* 
*أي: جميع الأشياء، تحت وكالة الله وتدبيره،* 
*خلقا، وتدبيرا، وتصريفا.*  

*ومن المعلوم أن الأمر المتصرف فيه يكون استقامته وتمامه، وكمال انتظامه،* 
*بحسب حال الوكيل عليه. ووكالته تعالى على الأشياء،* 
*ليست من جنس وكالة الخلق،* 
*فإن وكالتهم وكالة نيابة، والوكيل فيها تابع لموكله.*  
*وأما الباري، تبارك وتعالى، فوكالته من نفسه لنفسه،*  
*متضمنة لكمال العلم، وحسن التدبير والإحسان فيه والعدل،* 
*فلا يمكن لأحد أن يستدرك على الله،* 
*ولا يرى في خلقه خللا ولا فطورا،* 
*ولا في تدبيره نقصا وعيبا.* 
*ومن وكالته: أنه تعالى توكل ببيان دينه،* 
*وحفظه عن المزيلات والمغيرات،*  
*وأنه تولى حفظ المؤمنين وعصمتهم عما يزيل إيمانهم ودينهم.*  
*{ لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ } لعظمته، وجلاله وكماله،* 
*أي: لا تحيط به الأبصار، وإن كانت تراه،* 
*وتفرح بالنظر إلى وجهه الكريم،* 
*فنفي الإدراك لا ينفي الرؤية، بل يثبتها بالمفهوم.* 
*فإنه إذا نفى الإدراك، الذي هو أخص أوصاف الرؤية،* 
*دل على أن الرؤية ثابتة.* 

*فإنه لو أراد نفي الرؤية، لقال "لا تراه الأبصار" ونحو ذلك،* 
*فعلم أنه ليس في الآية حجة لمذهب المعطلة،* 
*الذين ينفون رؤية ربهم في الآخرة،* 
*بل فيها ما يدل على نقيض قولهم.*  
*{ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ }*  
*أي: هو الذي أحاط علمه، بالظواهر والبواطن،*  
*وسمعه بجميع الأصوات الظاهرة، والخفية،* 
*وبصره بجميع المبصرات، صغارها، وكبارها،* 

*ولهذا قال: { وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ }* 
*الذي لطف علمه وخبرته،* 
*ودق حتى أدرك السرائر والخفايا، والخبايا والبواطن.*  
*ومن لطفه، أنه يسوق عبده إلى مصالح دينه،* 
*ويوصلها إليه بالطرق التي لا يشعر بها العبد، ولا يسعى فيها،* 
*ويوصله إلى السعادة الأبدية، والفلاح السرمدي،* 
*من حيث لا يحتسب،* 
*حتى أنه يقدر عليه الأمور التي يكرهها العبد، ويتألم منها،* 
*ويدعو الله أن يزيلها،* 
*لعلمه أن دينه أصلح، وأن كماله متوقف عليها،* 
*فسبحان اللطيف لما يشاء،*
*الرحيم بالمؤمنين.* 

*{ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ* 
*وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ }* 
*لما بين تعالى من الآيات البينات، والأدلة الواضحات،*  
*الدالة على الحق في جميع المطالب والمقاصد، نبه العباد عليها،* 
*وأخبر أن هدايتهم وضدها لأنفسهم،* 
*فقال: { قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }* 
*أي: آيات تبين الحق، وتجعله للقلب بمنزلة الشمس للأبصار،* 
*لما اشتملت عليه من فصاحة اللفظ، وبيانه، ووضوحه،* 
*ومطابقته للمعاني الجليلة، والحقائق الجميلة،* 
*لأنها صادرة من الرب، الذي ربى خلقه، بصنوف نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة،*  
*التي من أفضلها وأجلها، تبيين الآيات، وتوضيح المشكلات.*  

*{ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ } بتلك الآيات، مواقع العبرة، وعمل بمقتضاها* 
*{ فَلِنَفْسِهِ } فإن الله هو الغني الحميد.*  
*{ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ } بأن بُصِّر فلم يتبصر، وزُجِر فلم ينزجر،*
*وبين له الحق، فما انقاد له ولا تواضع،* 
*فإنما عماه مضرته عليه.*  

*{ وَمَا أَنَا } أي الرسول* 
*{ عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ } أحفظ أعمالكم وأرقبها على الدوام* 
*إنما عليَّ البلاغ المبين وقد أديته،* 
*وبلغت ما أنزل الله إليَّ، فهذه وظيفتي،* 
*وما عدا ذلك فلست موظفا فيه 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 86 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*
 
*{ أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا*  
*وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلًا* 
*وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ*  
*فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ ** 
*وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا*  
*لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ }* 
*{ 114 ، 115 }* 

*أي: قل يا أيها الرسول*  
*{ أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا }* 
*أحاكم إليه، وأتقيد بأوامره ونواهيه.* 
*فإن غير الله محكوم عليه لا حاكم.* 
*وكل تدبير وحكم للمخلوق*  
*فإنه مشتمل على النقص، والعيب، والجور،*
*وإنما الذي يجب أن يتخذ حاكما،* 
*فهو الله وحده لا شريك له،* 
*الذي له الخلق والأمر.* 

*{ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلًا }*  
*أي: موضَّحا فيه الحلال والحرام، والأحكام الشرعية،* 
*وأصول الدين وفروعه، الذي لا بيان فوق بيانه،* 
*ولا برهان أجلى من برهانه، ولا أحسن منه حكما ولا أقوم قيلا،* 
*لأن أحكامه مشتملة على الحكمة والرحمة.* 

*وأهل الكتب السابقة، من اليهود والنصارى، يعترفون بذلك* 
*{ ويَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ }* 

*ولهذا، تواطأت الإخبارات { فَلَا } تشُكَّنَّ في ذلك* 
*ولا { تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ }*  

*ثم وصف تفصيلها فقال:* 
*{ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا }* 

*أي: صدقا في الأخبار، وعدلا في الأمر والنهي.* 
*فلا أصدق من أخبار الله التي أودعها هذا الكتاب العزيز،* 
*ولا أعدل من أوامره ونواهيه*  

*{ لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ }*  
*[حيث حفظها وأحكمها بأعلى أنواع الصدق،* 
*وبغاية الحق، فلا يمكن تغييرها،* 
*ولا اقتراح أحسن منها]*  

*{ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ }* 
*لسائر الأصوات، باختلاف اللغات على تفنن الحاجات.* 

*{ الْعَلِيمُ }* 
*الذي أحاط علمه بالظواهر والبواطن،* 
*والماضي والمستقبل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 87 )

من سورة الأنعام
**
{ وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ 

وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ 

وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ }

{ 121 }

ويدخل تحت هذا المنهي عنه، 

ما ذكر عليه اسم غير الله كالذي يذبح للأصنام، وآلهتهم،

**فإن هذا مما أهل لغير الله به، المحرم بالنص عليه خصوصا. 

ويدخل في ذلك، متروك التسمية، مما ذبح لله، 

**كالضحايا، والهدايا، أو للحم والأكل،

**إذا كان الذابح متعمدا ترك التسمية، عند كثير من العلماء. 
*

*ويخرج من هذا العموم، الناسي بالنصوص الأخر،

الدالة على رفع الحرج عنه، 

ويدخل في هذه الآية، ما مات بغير ذكاة من الميتات،

فإنها مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه.* 

*ونص الله عليها بخصوصها، في قوله: 

**{ حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ } ولعلها سبب نزول الآية،

**لقوله { وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ } بغير علم. 
*
*فإن المشركين -حين سمعوا تحريم الله ورسوله الميتةَ، وتحليله للمذكاة، 

وكانوا يستحلون أكل الميتة- قالوا -معاندة لله ورسوله،

ومجادلة بغير حجة ولا برهان- 

أتأكلون ما قتلتم، ولا تأكلون ما قتل الله؟

**يعنون بذلك: الميتة. 

وهذا رأي فاسد، لا يستند على حجة ولا دليل

بل يستند إلى آرائهم الفاسدة 

التي لو كان الحق تبعا لها لفسدت السماوات والأرض، ومن فيهن.
*
*فتبا لمن قدم هذه العقول على شرع الله وأحكامه،*


*الموافقة للمصالح العامة والمنافع الخاصة.


**ولا يستغرب هذا منهم، فإن هذه الآراء وأشباهها،
**صادرة عن وحي أوليائهم من الشياطين،
**الذين يريدون أن يضلوا الخلق عن دينهم، 
*
*ويدعوهم ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير. 
*

*{ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ } 
**في شركهم وتحليلهم الحرام، وتحريمهم الحلال
**{ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ }

**لأنكم اتخذتموهم أولياء من دون الله،

**ووافقتموهم على ما به فارقوا المسلمين،*
 *فلذلك كان طريقكم، طريقهم.* 


*ودلت هذه الآية الكريمة

على أن ما يقع في القلوب من الإلهامات والكشوف،

التي يكثر وقوعها عند الصوفية ونحوهم،

لا تدل –بمجردها على أنها حق،

ولا تصدق حتى تعرض على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله. 

فإن شهدا لها بالقبول قبلت،

وإن ناقضتهما ردت،

وإن لم يعلم شيء من ذلك،

توقف فيها ولم تصدق ولم تكذب،


لأن الوحي والإلهام، يكون [من] الرحمن

ويكون من الشيطان،

فلا بد من التمييز بينهما والفرقان،

وبعدم التفريق بين الأمرين،

حصل من الغلط والضلال، ما لا يحصيه إلا الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 88 )

من سورة الأنعام


**{ وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا 
يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ
وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ 
رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ 
وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا 


**قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا 
إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ 
إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ }

{ 128 }*


*يقول تعالى { وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا } أي: جميع الثقلين،

**من الإنس والجن، من ضل منهم، ومن أضل غيره، 
*
*فيقول موبخا للجن الذين أضلوا الإنس،

**وزينوا لهم الشر، وأزُّوهم إلى المعاصي:
*
*{ يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ }

أي: من إضلالهم، وصدهم عن سبيل الله،

فكيف أقدمتم على محارمي،

وتجرأتم على معاندة رسلي؟ 


وقمتم محاربين لله، ساعين في صد عباد الله

عن سبيله إلى سبيل الجحيم؟ 


فاليوم حقت عليكم لعنتي،ووجبت لكم نقمتي* 
 
*وسنزيدكم من العذاب بحسب كفركم، وإضلالكم لغيركم.*

*وليس لكم عذر به تعتذرون،*
* ولا ملجأ إليه تلجأون،*


*ولا شافع يشفع ولا دعاء يسمع،* 


*فلا تسأل حينئذ عما يحل بهم من النكال،* 

*والخزي والوبال،*
* ولهذا لم يذكر الله لهم اعتذارا،


وأما أولياؤهم من الإنس، فأبدوا عذرا غير مقبول فقالوا:

{ رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ }

أي: تمتع كل من الجِنّي والإنسي بصاحبه، وانتفع به.


فالجنّي يستمتع بطاعة الإنسي له وعبادته،

وتعظيمه، واستعاذته به.*

*والإنسي يستمتع بنيل أغراضه، 

وبلوغه بسبب خدمة الجِنّي له بعض شهواته،*

*فإن الإنسي يعبد الجِنّي، فيخدمه الجِنّي،*


*ويحصل له منه بعض الحوائج الدنيوية،* 


*أي: حصل منا من الذنوب ما حصل،* 

*ولا يمكن رد ذلك،
*

*{ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا } 

أي: وقد وصلنا المحل الذي نجازي فيه بالأعمال،

فافعل بنا الآن ما تشاء، واحكم فينا بما تريد، 

فقد انقطعت حجتنا ولم يبق لنا عذر،

والأمر أمرك، والحكم حكمك. 

وكأن في هذا الكلام منهم نوع تضرع وترقق،*
*ولكن في غير أوانه.


ولهذا حكم فيهم بحكمه العادل، الذي لا جور فيه، 

فقال: { النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا } 

ولما كان هذا الحكم من مقتضى حكمته وعلمه،

ختم الآية بقوله:

{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ }

فكما أن علمه وسع الأشياء كلها وعمّها،

فحكمته الغائية شملت الأشياء وعمتها ووسعتها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 89 )

من سورة الأنعام*


*{ سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا 

لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلَا آبَاؤُنَا

وَلَا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ

كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ حَتَّى ذَاقُوا بَأْسَنَا 

قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا 

إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَخْرُصُونَ *

قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ 

فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ }

{ 148 ، 149 }


هذا إخبار من الله أن المشركين 

سيحتجون على شركهم وتحريمهم ما أحل الله، بالقضاء والقدر،

ويجعلون مشيئة الله الشاملة لكل شيء من الخير والشر

حجة لهم في دفع اللوم عنهم. 


وقد قالوا ما أخبر الله أنهم سيقولونه،

كما قال في الآية الأخرى:

**{ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا
لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ } الآية.


فأخبر تعالى أن هذة الحجة، 


لم تزل الأمم المكذبة تدفع بها عنهم دعوة الرسل،

ويحتجون بها، 

فلم تجد فيهم شيئا ولم تنفعهم،

فلم يزل هذا دأبهم حتى أهكلهم الله، وأذاقهم بأسه. 


فلو كانت حجة صحيحة، لدفعت عنهم العقاب،

ولما أحل الله بهم العذاب، 

لأنه لا يحل بأسه إلا بمن استحقه، 


فعلم أنها حجة فاسدة، وشبهة كاسدة، من عدة أوجه: 

منها:


ما ذكر الله من أنها لو كانت صحيحة،

لم تحل بهم العقوبة. 


ومنها: 

أن الحجة، لا بد أن تكون حجة مستندة إلى العلم والبرهان،


فأما إذا كانت مستندة إلى مجرد الظن والخرص،

الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئا، فإنها باطلة،


ولهذا قال:

{ قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا }

فلو كان لهم علم - وهم خصوم ألداء- لأخرجوه،

فلما لم يخرجوه علم أنه لا علم عندهم.


{ إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَخْرُصُونَ } 

ومَنْ بنى حججه على الخرص والظن،

فهو مبطل خاسر، 


فكيف إذا بناها على البغي والعناد والشر والفساد؟ 


ومنها:

أن الحجة لله البالغة، التي لم تبق لأحد عذرا،

التي اتفقت عليها الأنبياء والمرسلون،

والكتب الإلهية، والآثار النبوية،

والعقول الصحيحة، والفطر المستقيمة، والأخلاق القويمة،

فعلم بذلك أن كل ما خالف هذه الأدلة القاطعة باطل،

لأن نقيض الحق، لا يكون إلا باطلا. 


ومنها: 

**أن الله تعالى أعطى كل مخلوق، قدرة، وإرادة،

يتمكن بها من فعل ما كلف به،* 
*فلا أوجب الله على أحد ما لا يقدر على فعله،*
*ولا حرم على أحد ما لا يتمكن من تركه،* 

*فالاحتجاج بعد هذا بالقضاء والقدر، 
*
*ظلم محض وعناد صرف. 


ومنها: 


**أن الله تعالى لم يجبر العباد على أفعالهم،

بل جعل أفعالهم تبعا لاختيارهم،
* 
*فإن شاءوا فعلوا، وإن شاءوا كفوا.
*

*وهذا أمر مشاهد لا ينكره إلا من كابر،وأنكر المحسوسات،
*

*فإن كل أحد يفرق بين الحركة الاختيارية والحركة القسرية،
*

*وإن كان الجميع داخلا في مشيئة الله،
*

*ومندرجا تحت إرادته. 


ومنها: 

**أن المحتجين على المعاصي بالقضاء والقدر يتناقضون في ذلك.
**فإنهم لا يمكنهم أن يطردوا ذلك،
*

*بل لو أساء إليهم مسيء بضرب أو أخذ مال أو نحو ذلك، 
*

*واحتج بالقضاء والقدر لما قبلوا منه هذا الاحتجاج،
*

*ولغضبوا من ذلك أشد الغضب. 
*

 *فيا عجبا كيف يحتجون به على معاصي الله ومساخطه.*


*ولا يرضون من أحد أن يحتج به في مقابلة مساخطهم؟" 


ومنها:


أن احتجاجهم بالقضاء والقدر ليس مقصودا،

ويعلمون أنه ليس بحجة، وإنما المقصود منه دفع الحق،

ويرون أن الحق بمنزلة الصائل،


فهم يدفعونه بكل ما يخطر ببالهم من الكلام

وإن كانوا يعتقدونه خطأ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 90 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*

*{ قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ* 
*أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا .....}* 
*{ 151 }* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 
*{ قُلْ } لهؤلاء الذين حرموا ما أحل الله.* 
*{ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ } تحريما عاما شاملا لكل أحد،*  
*محتويا على سائر المحرمات، من المآكل والمشارب والأقوال والأفعال.* 

*{ أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا }*  
*أي: لا قليلاً ولا كثيراً.* 


*وحقيقة الشرك بالله:* 

*أن يعبد المخلوق كما يعبد الله،* 
*أو يعظم كما يعظم الله،*
*أو يصرف له نوع من خصائص* *الربوبية والإلهية،*

*وإذا ترك العبد الشرك كله صار موحداً،* 
*مخلصاً لله في جميع أحواله،* 

*فهذا حق الله على عباده،*

*أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 91 )*

*من سورة الأنعام*

*{ هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ* *يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ*

*أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ* 

*يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ*

*لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ* 

*أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا* 

*قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ }* 

*{ 158 }* 

*يقول تعالى: هل ينظر هؤلاء الذين استمر ظلمهم وعنادهم،*

*{ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ } مقدمات العذاب، ومقدمات الآخرة بأن تأتيهم* 

*{ الْمَلَائِكَةِ } لقبض أرواحهم، فإنهم إذا وصلوا إلى تلك الحال،*

*لم ينفعهم الإيمان ولا صالح الأعمال.* 

*{ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ } لفصل القضاء بين العباد،* 

*ومجازاة المحسنين والمسيئين.* 

*{ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ } الدالة على قرب الساعة.* 

*{ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ } الخارقة للعادة،

 التي يعلم بها أن الساعة قد دنت،*

*وأن القيامة قد اقتربت.* 

*{ لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ*

*أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا }*

*أي: إذا وجد بعض آيات الله لم ينفع الكافر إيمانه أن آمن،* 

*ولا المؤمنَ المقصر أن يزداد خيرُه بعد ذلك،*

*بل ينفعه ما كان معه من الإيمان قبل ذلك،*

*وما كان له من الخير المرجوِّ قبل أن يأتي بعض الآيات.* 

*والحكمة في هذا ظاهرة،* 

*فإنه إنما كان الإيمان ينفع إذا كان إيمانا بالغيب،*

*وكان اختيارا من العبد،*

*فأما إذا وجدت الآيات صار الأمر شهادة،*

*ولم يبق للإيمان فائدة، لأنه يشبه الإيمان الضروري،*

*كإيمان الغريق والحريق ونحوهما،*

*ممن إذا رأى الموت، أقلع عما هو فيه*

*كما قال تعالى:*

*{** فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ* 

*وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ* 

*فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا*

*سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ** }* 



*وقد تكاثرت الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*أن المراد ببعض آيات الله، طلوع الشمس من مغربها،* 

*وأن الناس إذا رأوها، آمنوا، فلم ينفعهم إيمانهم،*

*ويُغلق حينئذ بابُ التوبة.* 

*ولما كان هذا وعيدا للمكذبين بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، منتظرا،*

*وهم ينتظرون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعه*

*قوارع الدهر ومصائب الأمور،*

*قال:*

*{ قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ }* 

*فستعلمون أينا أحق بالأمن.* 

*وفي هذه الآية دليل لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة*

*في إثبات الأفعال الاختيارية لله تعالى،* 

*كالاستواء والنـزول، والإتيان لله تبارك وتعالى،*

*من غير تشبيه له بصفات المخلوقين.* 

*وفي الكتاب والسنة من هذا شيء كثير،* 

*وفيه أن من جملة أشراط الساعة طلوع الشمس من مغربها.*

*وأن الله تعالى حكيم قد جرت عادته وسنته،*

*أن الإيمان إنما ينفع إذا كان اختياريا لا اضطراريا، كما تقدم.* 

*وأن الإنسان يكتسب الخير بإيمانه.*

*فالطاعة والبر والتقوى إنما تنفع وتنمو*

*إذا كان مع العبد الإيمان.*

*فإذا خلا القلب من الإيمان* 

*لم ينفعه شيء من ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 92 )*
 
*من سورة الأنعام*
 
*{ قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ*  
*دِينًا قِيَمًا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا* 
*وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ** 
*قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي* 
*لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ* 
 
*وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ** 
*قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِي رَبًّا*  
*وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ*  
*وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا*  
*وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى*  
*ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ*  
*فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }*  
*{ 161 - 164 }* 

*يأمر تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
*أن يقول ويعلن بما هو عليه*  
*من الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم:* 
*الدين المعتدل المتضمن للعقائد النافعة، والأعمال الصالحة،* 
*والأمر بكل حسن، والنهي عن كل قبيح،*  
*الذي عليه الأنبياء والمرسلون،* 

*خصوصا إمام الحنفاء،* 
*ووالد من بعث من بعد موته من الأنبياء،*  
*خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام،*


*وهو الدين الحنيف المائل عن كل دين غير مستقيم،* 
*من أديان أهل الانحراف، كاليهود والنصارى والمشركين.*  

*وهذا عموم،* 
*ثم خصص من ذلك أشرف العبادات فقال:*  

*{ قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي } أي: ذبحي،* 
*وذلك لشرف هاتين العبادتين وفضلهما،*  
*ودلالتهما على محبة الله تعالى،* 
*وإخلاص الدين له، والتقرب إليه بالقلب واللسان، والجوارح*  
*وبالذبح الذي هو بذل ما تحبه النفس من المال،* 
*لما هو أحب إليها وهو الله تعالى.*  

*ومن أخلص في صلاته ونسكه،* 
*استلزم ذلك إخلاصه لله في سائر أعماله.* 

*وقوله: { وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي } أي:*  
*ما آتيه في حياتي، وما يجريه الله عليَّ،* 
*وما يقدر عليَّ في مماتي،* 

*الجميع { لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ } في العبادة،* 
*كما أنه ليس له شريك في الملك والتدبير،* 
*وليس هذا الإخلاص لله ابتداعا مني،* 
*وبدعا أتيته من تلقاء نفسي،* 

*بل { بِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ } أمرا حتما، لا أخرج من التبعة إلا بامتثاله*  
*{ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ } من هذه الأمة.* 

*{ قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ } من المخلوقين*  
*{ أَبْغِي رَبًّا } أي: يحسن ذلك ويليق بي،*  
*أن أتخذ غيره، مربيا ومدبرا والله رب كل شيء،*  
*فالخلق كلهم داخلون تحت ربوبيته، منقادون لأمره؟".*  
*فتعين علي وعلى غيري،*  
*أن يتخذ الله ربا، ويرضى به،* 
*وألا يتعلق بأحد من المربوبين الفقراء العاجزين.*  

*ثم رغب ورهب بذكر الجزاء فقال:* 
*{ وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ } من خير وشر*  
*{ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا }*  

*كما قال تعالى:* 
*{ مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا }* 

*{ وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى } بل كل عليه وزر نفسه،* 
*وإن كان أحد قد تسبب في ضلال غيره ووزره،* 
*فإن عليه وزر التسبب*  
*من غير أن ينقص من وزر المباشر شيء.*  

*{ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ } يوم القيامة*  
*{ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ } من خير وشر،* 
*ويجازيكم على ذلك، أوفى الجزاء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 93 )*


*من سورة الأعراف
*

*{ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ 

وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ

قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} 
{ 3 }*

*خاطب اللّه العباد، وألفتهم إلى الكتاب فقال:

{ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }

أي: الكتاب الذي أريد إنزاله لأجلكم،


وهو: { مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ } 

الذي يريد أن يتم تربيته لكم، فأنزل عليكم هذا الكتاب

الذي إن اتبعتموه، كملت تربيتكم، وتمت عليكم النعمة، 

وهديتم لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق ومعاليها 


{ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ }

أي: تتولونهم، وتتبعون أهواءهم،

وتتركون لأجلها الحق.


{ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ } 

فلو تذكرتم وعرفتم المصلحة،

لما آثرتم الضار على النافع، والعدو على الوليِّ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 94 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


*{ وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا

وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ

أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ *

قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَقِيمُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ

وَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 

كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ *

فَرِيقًا هَدَى وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلَالَةُ

إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ }

{ 28 -30 }


يقول تعالى مبينا لقبح حال المشركين الذين يفعلون الذنوب، 

وينسبون أن الله أمرهم بها.


{ وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً } 

وهي: كل ما يستفحش ويستقبح، ومن ذلك طوافهم بالبيت عراة

{ قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا } وصدقوا في هذا. 

{ وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا } وكذبوا في هذا،

ولهذا رد اللّه عليهم هذه النسبة فقال:

{ قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ }

أي: لا يليق بكماله وحكمته أن يأمر عباده بتعاطي الفواحش 

لا هذا الذي يفعله المشركون ولا غيره 

{ أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } وأي: افتراء أعظم من هذا"


ثم ذكر ما يأمر به، فقال: { قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِالْقِسْطِ }

أي: بالعدل في العبادات والمعاملات، لا بالظلم والجور.

{ وَأَقِيمُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ } 

أي: توجهوا للّه، واجتهدوا في تكميل العبادات،

خصوصا { الصلاة } أقيموها، ظاهرا وباطنا،

ونقوها من كل نقص ومفسد. 


{ وَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ } 

أي: قاصدين بذلك وجهه وحده لا شريك له.

والدعاء يشمل دعاء المسألة، ودعاء العبادة،

أي: لا تراءوا ولا تقصدوا من الأغراض في دعائكم

سوى عبودية اللّه ورضاه.


{ كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ } أول مرة { تَعُودُونَ } للبعث،

فالقادر على بدء خلقكم، قادر على إعادته،

بل الإعادة، أهون من البداءة.


{ فَرِيقًا } منكم { هَدَى } اللّه، 

أي: وفقهم للهداية، ويسر لهم أسبابها، وصرف عنهم موانعها.


{ وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلَالَةُ } أي: وجبت عليهم الضلالة

بما تسببوا لأنفسهم وعملوا بأسباب الغواية.


فـ { إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ } 

{ وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيّاً مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَاناً مُبِيناً }


فحين انسلخوا من ولاية الرحمن،

واستحبوا ولاية الشيطان،

حصل لهم النصيب الوافر من الخذلان،

ووكلوا إلى أنفسهم فخسروا أشد الخسران.


{ وَهم يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ } 

لأنهم انقلبت عليهم الحقائق، فظنوا الباطل حقا والحق باطلا، 


وفي هذه الآيات

دليل على أن الأوامر والنواهي تابعة للحكمة والمصلحة،

حيث ذكر تعالى أنه لا يتصور أن يأمر بما تستفحشه وتنكره العقول،

وأنه لا يأمر إلا بالعدل والإخلاص،


وفيه دليل

على أن الهداية بفضل اللّه ومَنِّه،

وأن الضلالة بخذلانه للعبد، 

إذا تولى - بجهله وظلمه - الشيطانَ، وتسبب لنفسه بالضلال،

وأن من حسب أنه مهتدٍ وهو ضالٌّ، أنه لا عذر له،

لأنه متمكن من الهدى،

وإنما أتاه حسبانه من ظلمه 

بترك الطريق الموصل إلى الهدى.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 95 )*


*من سورة الأعراف

*
*{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ

وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ

وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا 

وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } 

{ 33 }


ذكر المحرمات التي حرمها اللّه في كل شريعة من الشرائع فقال:

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ }

أي: الذنوب الكبار التي تستفحش وتستقبح لشناعتها وقبحها،

وذلك كالزنا واللواط ونحوهما.


وقوله: { مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ }

أي: الفواحش التي تتعلق بحركات البدن،

والتي تتعلق بحركات القلوب،

كالكبر والعجب والرياء والنفاق، ونحو ذلك،


{ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ }

أي: الذنوب التي تؤثم وتوجب العقوبة في حقوق اللّه، 

والبغي على الناس في دمائهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم،

فدخل في هذا الذنوبُ المتعلقةُ بحق اللّه،

والمتعلقةُ بحق العباد.


{ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا }

أي: حجة،

بل أنزل الحجة والبرهان على التوحيد.

والشركُ هو أن يشرك مع اللّه في عبادته أحد من الخلق، 

وربما دخل في هذا الشرك الأصغر

كالرياء والحلف بغير اللّه، ونحو ذلك.


{ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } 

في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وشرعه،

فكل هذه قد حرمها اللّه، ونهى العباد عن تعاطيها، 

لما فيها من المفاسد الخاصة والعامة،

ولما فيها من الظلم والتجري على اللّه، 

والاستطالة على عباد اللّه، وتغيير دين اللّه وشرعه.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 96 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* { فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ*

* أُولَئِكَ يَنَالُهُمْ نَصِيبُهُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ* 

*حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُ  مْ* 

*قَالُوا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا* 

*وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ }* 

*{ 37 }*


*أي: لا أحد أظلم { مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا ْ}*

* بنسبة الشريك له، أو النقص له، أو التقول عليه ما لم يقل،* 


*{ أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ ْ} الواضحة المبينة للحق المبين،*

* الهادية إلى الصراط المستقيم،*

* فهؤلاء وإن تمتعوا بالدنيا،*

* ونالهم نصيبهم مما كان مكتوبا لهم في اللوح المحفوظ،* 

*فليس ذلك بمغن عنهم شيئا،*

* يتمتعون قليلا، ثم يعذبون طويلا،* 


*{ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُ  مْ ْ}* 

*أي: الملائكة الموكلون بقبض أرواحهم واستيفاء آجالهم.*


*{ قَالُوا ْ} لهم في تلك الحالة توبيخا وعتابا* 

*{ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ْ}*
* من الأصنام والأوثان،*

* فقد جاء وقت الحاجة* 

*إن كان فيها منفعة لكم أو دفع مضرة.* 


*{ قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا ْ} أي: اضمحلوا وبطلوا،*

* وليسوا مغنين عنا من عذاب اللّه من شيء.*


*{ وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ ْ}* 

*مستحقين للعذاب المهين الدائم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 97 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا*

* لَا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ*

* حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ* 

*وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ **

* لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ*

* وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ }* 

*{ 40 - 41 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى عن عقاب من كذب بآياته فلم يؤمن بها،* 

*مع أنها آيات بينات، واستكبر عنها فلم يَنْقَد لأحكامها، بل كذب وتولى،*

* أنهم آيسون من كل خير،*

* فلا تفتح أبواب السماء لأرواحهم إذا ماتوا* 

*وصعدت تريد العروج إلى اللّه، فتستأذن فلا يؤذن لها،*

* كما لم تصعد في الدنيا إلى الإيمان باللّه ومعرفته ومحبته* 

*كذلك لا تصعد بعد الموت،*

* فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل.*



*ومفهوم الآية أن أرواح المؤمنين المنقادين لأمر اللّه المصدقين بآياته،*

* تفتح لها أبواب السماء حتى تعرج إلى اللّه،*

* وتصل إلى حيث أراد اللّه من العالم العلوي،*

* وتبتهج بالقرب من ربها والحظوة برضوانه.*


*وقوله عن أهل النار*

* { وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ } وهو البعير المعروف* 

*{ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ }*

* أي: حتى يدخل البعير الذي هو من أكبر الحيوانات جسما،*

* في خرق الإبرة، الذي هو من أضيق الأشياء،*


* وهذا من باب تعليق الشيء بالمحال،*

* أي: فكما أنه محال دخول الجمل في سم الخياط،*

* فكذلك المكذبون بآيات اللّه محال دخولهم الجنة،*


* قال تعالى:*

* { إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ*

* فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }*


* وقال هنا { وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ }*

* أي: الذين كثر إجرامهم واشتد طغيانهم.*


*{ لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ } أي: فراش من تحتهم*

* { وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ } أي: ظلل من العذاب، تغشاهم.* 


*{ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ } لأنفسهم،* 

*جزاء وفاقا، وما ربك بظلام للعبيد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 98 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


*{ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ* 

*الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ* 

*ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ*

*يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا* 

*وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ*

*أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ*

*تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }*

*{ 54 }*


*يقول تعالى مبينا أنه الرب المعبود وحده لا شريك له:* 

*{ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ }*

*وما فيهما على عظمهما وسعتهما، وإحكامهما،*

*وإتقانهما، وبديع خلقهما.*


*{ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ } أولها يوم الأحد، وآخرها يوم الجمعة،*

*فلما قضاهما وأودع فيهما من أمره ما أودع* 


*{ اسْتَوَى } تبارك وتعالى*

*{ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ } العظيم الذي يسع السماوات والأرض*

*وما فيهما وما بينهما،*

*استوى استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته وسلطانه،*

*فاستوى على العرش، واحتوى على الملك، ودبر الممالك،*

*وأجرى عليهم أحكامه الكونية، وأحكامه الدينية،*


*ولهذا قال: { يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ } المظلم { النَّهَارَ } المضيء،*

*فيظلم ما على وجه الأرض، ويسكن الآدميون،*

*وتأوى المخلوقات إلى مساكنها، ويستريحون من التعب،*

*والذهاب والإياب الذي حصل لهم في النهار.*


*{ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا }*

*كلما جاء الليل ذهب النهار، وكلما جاء النهار ذهب الليل،* 

*وهكذا أبدا على الدوام، حتى يطوي اللّه هذا العالم،*

*وينتقل العباد إلى دار غير هذه الدار.*


*{ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ }*

*أي: بتسخيره وتدبيره، الدال على ما له من أوصاف الكمال،*

*فخلْقُها وعظَمُها دالٌّ على كمال قدرته،*

*وما فيها من الإحكام والانتظام والإتقان دال على كمال حكمته،*

*وما فيها من المنافع والمصالح الضرورية وما دونها*

*دال على سعة رحمته وذلك دال على سعة علمه،*

*وأنه الإله الحق الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له.*



*{ أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ }*

*أي: له الخلق الذي صدرت عنه جميع المخلوقات علويها وسفليها،*

*أعيانها وأوصافها وأفعالها*

*والأمر المتضمن للشرائع والنبوات،*


*فالخلق: يتضمن أحكامه الكونية القدرية،*

*والأمر: يتضمن أحكامه الدينية الشرعية،*

*وثم أحكام الجزاء، وذلك يكون في دار البقاء،*


*{ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ } أي: عظم وتعالى وكثر خيره وإحسانه،*

*فتبارك في نفسه لعظمة أوصافه وكمالها،* 

*وبارك في غيره بإحلال الخير الجزيل والبر الكثير،*

*فكل بركة في الكون، فمن آثار رحمته،*


*ولهذا قال: { تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 99 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


*ولما ذكر من عظمته وجلاله ما يدل ذوي الألباب*

*على أنه وحده، المعبود المقصود في الحوائج كلها* 

*أمر بما يترتب على ذلك، فقال:*


*{ ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً* 

*إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ*

*وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا* 

*وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً*

*إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }* 

*{ 55 - 56}*


*الدعاء يدخل فيه دعاء المسألة، ودعاء العبادة،* 

*فأمر بدعائه { تَضَرُّعًا } أي: إلحاحا في المسألة، ودُءُوبا في العبادة،*

*{ وَخُفْيَةً } أي: لا جهرا وعلانية، يخاف منه الرياء،*

*بل خفية وإخلاصا للّه تعالى.*


*{ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ } أي: المتجاوزين للحد في كل الأمور،*


*ومن الاعتداء كون العبد يسأل اللّه مسائل لا تصلح له،*

*أو يتنطع في السؤال، أو يبالغ في رفع صوته بالدعاء،*

*فكل هذا داخل في الاعتداء المنهي عنه.*


*{ وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ } بعمل المعاصي*

*{ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا } بالطاعات،*

*فإن المعاصي تفسد الأخلاق والأعمال والأرزاق،*


*كما قال تعالى:*

*{ ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ }*


*كما أن الطاعات تصلح بها الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأرزاق،* 

*وأحوال الدنيا والآخرة.*



*{ وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا }* 

*أي: خوفا من عقابه، وطمعا في ثوابه،*

*طمعا في قبولها، وخوفا من ردها،*

*لا دعاء عبد مدل على ربه قد أعجبته نفسه،*

*ونزل نفسه فوق منزلته،* 

*أو دعاء من هو غافل لاَهٍ.*



*وحاصل ما ذكر اللّه من آداب الدعاء:*


*الإخلاص فيه للّه وحده،*

*لأن ذلك يتضمنه الخفية، وإخفاؤه وإسراره،*

*وأن يكون القلب خائفا طامعا لا غافلا،* 

*ولا آمنا ولا غير مبال بالإجابة،*


*وهذا من إحسان الدعاء،*

*فإن الإحسان في كل عبادة بذل الجهد فيها،*

*وأداؤها كاملة لا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه،*



*ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }*


*في عبادة اللّه،*

*المحسنين إلى عباد اللّه،*

*فكلما كان العبد أكثر إحسانا،*

*كان أقرب إلى رحمة ربه،*

*وكان ربه قريبا منه برحمته،*

*وفي هذا من الحث على الإحسان ما لا يخفى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 100 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


*{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ* 

*فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ*

*إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ }.*

*{ 59 }*


*لما ذكر تعالى من أدلة توحيده جملة صالحة،*

*أيد ذلك بذكر ما جرى للأنبياء الداعين إلى توحيده*

*مع أممهم المنكرين لذلك،*

*وكيف أيد اللّه أهل التوحيد،* 

*وأهلك من عاندهم ولم يَنْقَدْ لهم،*

*وكيف اتفقت دعوة المرسلين على دين واحد ومعتقد واحد،* 



*فقال عن نوح - أول المرسلين -:*

*{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ }*

*يدعوهم إلى عبادة اللّه وحده، حين كانوا يعبدون الأوثان* 


*{ فَقَالَ } لهم: { يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ } أي: وحده* 



*{ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ }* 

*لأنه الخالق الرازق المدبِّر لجميع الأمور،*

*وما سواه مخلوق مدبَّر، ليس له من الأمر شيء،*


*ثم خوفهم إن لم يطيعوه عذاب اللّه، فقال:*

*{ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ }*

*وهذا من نصحه عليه الصلاة والسلام وشفقته عليهم،*

*حيث خاف عليهم العذاب الأبدي، والشقاء السرمدي،*

*كإخوانه من المرسلين الذين يشفقون على الخلق*

*أعظم من شفقة آبائهم وأمهاتهم،* 



*فلما قال لهم هذه المقالة، ردوا عليه أقبح رد.*


*{ قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ } أي: الرؤساء الأغنياء المتبوعون*

* الذين قد جرت العادة باستكبارهم على الحق، وعدم انقيادهم للرسل،*


* { إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ }*

* فلم يكفهم - قبحهم اللّه - أنهم لم ينقادوا له،*

* بل استكبروا عن الانقياد له، وقدحوا فيه أعظم قدح،*

* ونسبوه إلى الضلال،*

* ولم يكتفوا بمجرد الضلال حتى جعلوه ضلالا مبينا واضحا لكل أحد.*


*وهذا من أعظم أنواع المكابرة،*

* التي لا تروج على أضعف الناس عقلا،*


* وإنما هذا الوصف منطبق على قوم نوح،*



* الذين جاءوا إلى أصنام قد صوروها ونحتوها بأيديهم،* 

*من الجمادات التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر،*

* ولا تغني عنهم شيئا،*

* فنـزلوها منـزلة فاطر السماوات،*

* وصرفوا لها ما أمكنهم من أنواع القربات،*

* فلولا أن لهم أذهانا تقوم بها حجة اللّه عليهم*

* لحكم عليهم بأن المجانين أهدى منهم،*

* بل هم أهدى منهم وأعقل*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 101 )


من سورة الأعراف*

* 
 { وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا

 قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ }

{ 65 }


 وقوله تعالى :

 { قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِنَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ

وَنَذَرَ مَا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا

 فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ * 

قال قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ 

أَتُجَادِلُونَن  ِي فِي أَسْمَاءٍ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ 

مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ 

فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ } 

{ 70 ، 71 }


أي: { و } أرسلنا { إِلَى عَادٍ } الأولى، الذين كانوا في أرض اليمن

 { أَخَاهُمْ } في النسب

 { هُودًا } عليه السلام،

 يدعوهم إلى التوحيد

 وينهاهم عن الشرك والطغيان في الأرض.

 فـ { قَالَ } لهم:

 { يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ }

 سخطه وعذابه، إن أقمتم على ما أنتم عليه،

 فلم يستجيبوا ولا انقادوا.



{ قَالُوا } متعجبين من دعوته، ومخبرين له أنهم من المحال أن يطيعوه:

 { أَجِئْتَنَا لِنَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ وَنَذَرَ مَا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا }

 قبحهم اللّه،

 جعلوا الأمر الذي هو أوجب الواجبات وأكمل الأمور،

 من الأمور التي لا يعارضون بها ما وجدوا عليه آباءهم، 

فقدموا ما عليه الآباء الضالون

 من الشرك وعبادة الأصنام،


 على ما دعت إليه الرسل

 من توحيد اللّه وحده لا شريك له،


 وكذبوا نبيهم، وقالوا: 

{ فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ }

 وهذا استفتاح منهم على أنفسهم.



فقَالَ لهم هود عليه السلام: 

{ قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ }

 أي: لا بد من وقوعه، فإنه قد انعقدت أسبابه، وحان وقت الهلاك.


{ أَتُجَادِلُونَن  ِي فِي أَسْمَاءٍ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ }

 أي: كيف تجادلون على أمور، لا حقائق لها،

 وعلى أصنام سميتوها آلهة،

 وهي لا شيء من الآلهة فيها، ولا مثقال ذرة


 و{ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ }

 فإنها لو كانت صحيحة لأنزل اللّه بها سلطانا،

 فعدم إنزاله له دليل على بطلانها،

 فإنه ما من مطلوب ومقصود - وخصوصا الأمور الكبار -

 إلا وقد بين اللّه فيها من الحجج، ما يدل عليها،

 ومن السلطان، ما لا تخفى معه.


{ فَانْتَظِرُوا } ما يقع بكم من العقاب، الذي وعدتكم به

 { إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ } وفرق بين الانتظارين،

 انتظار من يخشى وقوع العقاب،

 ومن يرجو من اللّه النصر والثواب. 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 102 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* { وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا*

* لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ **

* أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ **

* أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ **
* أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ*

* فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }*

*{ 96 - 99 ْ}*


*لما ذكر تعالى أن المكذبين للرسل يبتلون بالضراء موعظة وإنذارا،*

* وبالسراء استدراجا ومكرا،*

* ذكر أن أهل القرى لو آمنوا بقلوبهم إيمانا صادقا صدقته الأعمال،*

* واستعملوا تقوى اللّه تعالى ظاهرا وباطنا بترك جميع ما حرم اللّه،*

* لفتح عليهم بركات السماء والأرض،*

* فأرسل السماء عليهم مدرارا،*

* وأنبت لهم من الأرض ما به يعيشون وتعيش بهائمهم،* 

*في أخصب عيش وأغزر رزق،*

* من غير عناء ولا تعب، ولا كد ولا نصب،*

* ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا ويتقوا*


* { فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }*

* بالعقوبات والبلايا ونزع البركات، وكثرة الآفات،*

* وهي بعض جزاء أعمالهم،*

* وإلا فلو آخذهم بجميع ما كسبوا، ما ترك عليها من دابة.* 


*{ ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ*

* لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ }* 


*{ أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى } أي: المكذبة، بقرينة السياق*

* { أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا } أي: عذابنا الشديد*

* { بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ } أي: في غفلتهم، وغرتهم وراحتهم.*


*{ أَوَ أَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ }*

* أي: أي شيء يؤمنهم من ذلك، وهم قد فعلوا أسبابه،*

* وارتكبوا من الجرائم العظيمة، ما يوجب بعضه الهلاك؟!*



*{ أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ } حيث يستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون،* 

*ويملي لهم، إن كيده متين،*


* { فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }*

* فإن من أمن من عذاب اللّه، فهو لم يصدق بالجزاء على الأعمال،*

* ولا آمن بالرسل حقيقة الإيمان.*



*وهذه الآية الكريمة فيها من التخويف البليغ،*

* على أن العبد لا ينبغي له أن يكون آمنا على ما معه من الإيمان.*


*بل لا يزال خائفا وجلا أن يبتلى ببلية تسلب ما معه من الإيمان،*

* وأن لا يزال داعيا بقوله:* 

*{ يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك }*

* وأن يعمل ويسعى، في كل سبب يخلصه من الشر، عند وقوع الفتن،*

* فإن العبد - ولو بلغت به الحال ما بلغت -* 

*فليس على يقين من السلامة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 103 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* { وَٱتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَىٰ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيّهِمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَّهُ خُوَارٌ*

* أَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُكَلّمُهُمْ*
* وَلاَ يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلاً*

* ٱتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُواْ ظَـٰلِمِينَ }*
*[ 148 ]*

*{ وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلا جَسَدًا }*


* صاغه السامري وألقى عليه قبضة من أثر الرسول فصار*

* { لَهُ خُوَارٌ } وصوت، فعبدوه واتخذوه إلها.*


*وقال { هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فنسي } موسى، وذهب يطلبه،*


* وهذا من سفههم، وقلة بصيرتهم،* 

*كيف اشتبه عليهم* *رب الأرض والسماوات،*

* بعجل من أنقص المخلوقات؟"*


*ولهذا قال مبينا أنه ليس فيه من الصفات الذاتية ولا الفعلية،* 

*ما يوجب أن يكون إلها*

* {أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ } أي: وعدم الكلام نقص عظيم،*

* فهم أكمل حالة من هذا الحيوان أو الجماد، الذي لا يتكلم* 


*{ وَلا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلا } أي: لا يدلهم طريقا دينيا،*

* ولا يحصل لهم مصلحة دنيوية،*


* لأن من المتقرر في العقول والفطر،* 

*أن اتخاذ إله لا يتكلم ولا ينفع ولا يضر*

* من أبطل الباطل، وأسمج السفه،*


*ولهذا قال: { اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ }*

* حيث وضعوا العبادة في غير موضعها،* 

*وأشركوا باللّه ما لم ينـزل به سلطانا،*



* وفيها دليل على أن من أنكر كلام اللّه،*

* فقد أنكر خصائص إلهية اللّه تعالى،* 

*لأن اللّه ذكر أن عدم الكلام دليل* 

*على عدم صلاحية الذي لا يتكلم للإلهية.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 104 )*

*من سورة الأعراف*


*{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ ٱلْعِجْلَ* 

*سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مّن رَّبّهِمْ* 

*وَذِلَّةٌ فِى ٱلْحَيوٰةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَكَذٰلِكَ نَجْزِى ٱلْمُفْتَرِينَ }*


*[ 152]*


*قال اللّه تعالى مبينا حال أهل العجل الذين عبدوه:*

*{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ } أي: إلهاً* 

*{سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا }*

*كما أغضبوا ربهم واستهانوا بأمره.* 


*{ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ }*

*فكل مفتر على اللّه، كاذب على شرعه، متقول عليه ما لم يقل،*

*فإن له نصيبا من الغضب من اللّه، والذل في الحياة الدنيا،*


*وقد نالهم غضب اللّه، حيث أمرهم أن يقتلوا أنفسهم،* 

*وأنه لا يرضى اللّه عنهم إلا بذلك،* 

*فقتل بعضهم بعضا، وانجلت المعركة عن كثير من القتلى*

*ثم تاب اللّه عليهم بعد ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 105 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ* 

*وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ*

* أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ* 

*قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا*

* أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ **

* أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ*

* وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ*

* أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ **

* وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ }.*

*{172 -174 }*


*يقول تعالى: { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ }*

*أي: أخرج من أصلابهم ذريتهم،*

* وجعلهم يتناسلون ويتوالدون قرنا بعد قرن.*


*{ و } حين أخرجهم من بطون أمهاتهم وأصلاب آبائهم* 

*{ أَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ }*

*أي: قررهم بإثبات ربوبيته، بما أودعه في فطرهم من الإقرار،* 

*بأنه ربهم وخالقهم ومليكهم.*


*قالوا: بلى قد أقررنا بذلك،*

* فإن اللّه تعالى فطر عباده على الدين الحنيف القيم.*

*فكل أحد فهو مفطور على ذلك،* 

*ولكن الفطرة قد تغير وتبدل بما يطرأ عليها من العقائد الفاسدة،*


* ولهذا { قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ }*

* أي: إنما امتحناكم حتى أقررتم بما تقرر عندكم،*

* من أن اللّه تعالى ربكم، خشية أن تنكروا يوم القيامة،*

* فلا تقروا بشيء من ذلك، وتزعمون أن حجة اللّه ما قامت عليكم،*

*ولا عندكم بها علم، بل أنتم غافلون عنها لاهون.*


*فاليوم قد انقطعت حجتكم،*

* وثبتت الحجة البالغة للّه عليكم.*


*أو تحتجون أيضا بحجة أخرى، فتقولون:*

* { إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ }*

* فحذونا حذوهم، وتبعناهم في باطلهم.*


*{ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ }*

* فقد أودع اللّه في فطركم، ما يدلكم على أن ما مع آبائكم باطل،*

* وأن الحق ما جاءت به الرسل،* 

*وهذا يقاوم ما وجدتم عليه آباءكم، ويعلو عليه.*



*نعم قد يعرض للعبد من أقوال آبائه الضالين،*

* ومذاهبهم الفاسدة ما يظنه هو الحق،*

* وما ذاك إلا لإعراضه، عن حجج اللّه وبيناته،* 

*وآياته الأفقية والنفسية،*

* فإعراضه عن ذلك، وإقباله على ما قاله المبطلون،*

* ربما صيره بحالة يفضل بها الباطل على الحق،*

* هذا هو الصواب في تفسير هذه الآيات.*



*وقد قيل: إن هذا يوم أخذ اللّه الميثاق على ذرية آدم،*

* حين استخرجهم من ظهره وأشهدهم على أنفسهم،*

* فشهدوا بذلك، فاحتج عليهم بما أقروا به في ذلك الوقت* 

*على ظلمهم في كفرهم، وعنادهم في الدنيا والآخرة،* 

*ولكن ليس في الآية ما يدل على هذا، ولا له مناسبة،*

* ولا تقتضيه حكمة اللّه تعالى، والواقع شاهد بذلك.*


*فإن هذا العهد والميثاق الذي ذكروا*

* أنه حين أخرج اللّه ذرية آدم من ظهره، حين كانوا في عالم كالذر،*

* لا يذكره أحد، ولا يخطر ببال آدمي،*

* فكيف يحتج اللّه عليهم بأمر ليس عندهم به خبر،*

* ولا له عين ولا أثر؟"* 


*ولهذا لما كان هذا أمرا واضحا جليا، قال تعالى:* 

*{ وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ } أي: نبينها ونوضحها،*

* { وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } إلى ما أودع اللّه في فطرهم،*

* وإلى ما عاهدوا اللّه عليه، فيرتدعون عن القبائح.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 106 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*


* {* *وَلِلَّهِ الأسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا* 

*وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ*

* سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }.*

*{180 }*


*هذا بيان لعظيم جلاله وسعة أوصافه،*

* بأن له الأسماء الحسنى، أي: له كل اسم حسن،* 

*وضابطه: أنه كل اسم دال على صفة كمال عظيمة،*

* وبذلك كانت حسنى،* 

*فإنها لو دلت على غير صفة، بل كانت علما محضا لم تكن حسنى،* 

*وكذلك لو دلت على صفة ليست بصفة كمال،*

* بل إما صفة نقص أو صفة منقسمة إلى المدح والقدح،*

* لم تكن حسنى،*


* فكل اسم من أسمائه دال على جميع الصفة التي اشتق منها،*

* مستغرق لجميع معناها.*


*وذلك نحو (العليم ) الدال على أن له علما محيطا عاما لجميع الأشياء،*

* فلا يخرج عن علمه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء.*

*و ( كالرحيم ) الدال على أن له رحمة عظيمة، واسعة لكل شيء.*

*و ( كالقدير ) الدال على أن له قدرة عامة، لا يعجزها شيء، ونحو ذلك.*


*ومن تمام كونها "حسنى" أنه لا يدعى إلا بها،*

* ولذلك قال: { فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا }*

* وهذا شامل لدعاء العبادة، ودعاء المسألة،*

* فيدعى في كل مطلوب بما يناسب ذلك المطلوب،*

* فيقول الداعي مثلا اللّهم اغفر لي وارحمني،*

* إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم،*

* وتب عَلَيَّ يا تواب،*

* وارزقني يا رزاق،*

* والطف بي يا لطيف ونحو ذلك.*


*وقوله: { وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ*
* سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }*

* أي: عقوبة وعذابا على إلحادهم في أسمائه،*

* وحقيقة الإلحاد الميل بها عما جعلت له،*

* إما بأن يسمى بها من لا يستحقها،*

* كتسمية المشركين بها لآلهتهم،*


* وإما بنفي معانيها وتحريفها،*

* وأن يجعل لها معنى ما أراده اللّه ولا رسوله،*

* وإما أن يشبه بها غيرها،*


* فالواجب أن يحذر الإلحاد فيها، ويحذر الملحدون فيها،*

* وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* (* *أن للّه تسعة وتسعين اسما، 
من أحصاها دخل الجنة** )

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 107 )
*
*من سورة الأعراف*

*{ قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ* *لِنَفْسِي* *نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا إِلا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ*

*وَلَوْ* *كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ* 
*لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ*

*إِنْ* *أَنَا* *إِلا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ }*

*{ 188 }*


*{ قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا }* 

*فإني فقير مدبر، لا يأتيني خير إلا من اللّه،* 

*ولا يدفع عني الشر إلا هو،* 

*وليس لي من العلم إلا ما علمني اللّه تعالى.*



*{ وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ* 


*لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ }*


*أي: لفعلت الأسباب التي أعلم أنها تنتج لي المصالح والمنافع،*

*ولحذرت من كل ما يفضي إلى سوء ومكروه،*

*لعلمي بالأشياء قبل كونها، وعلمي بما تفضي إليه.*



*ولكني - لعدم علمي - قد ينالني ما ينالني من السوء،* 

*وقد يفوتني ما يفوتني من مصالح الدنيا ومنافعها،* 

*فهذا أدل دليل على*

*أني لا علم لي بالغيب.*



*{ إِنْ أَنَا إِلا نَذِيرٌ } أنذر العقوبات الدينية والدنيوية والأخروية،* 

*وأبين الأعمال المفضية إلى ذلك، وأحذر منها.*



*{ وَبَشِيرٌ } بالثواب العاجل والآجل،* 

*ببيان الأعمال الموصلة إليه والترغيب فيها،* 

*ولكن ليس كل أحد يقبل هذه البشارة والنذارة،*

*وإنما ينتفع بذلك ويقبله المؤمنون،* 



*وهذه الآيات الكريمات،* 

*مبينة جهل من يقصد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*ويدعوه لحصول نفع أو دفع ضر.*


*فإنه ليس بيده شيء من الأمر،*

*ولا ينفع من لم ينفعه اللّه،*

*ولا يدفع الضر عمن لم يدفعه اللّه عنه،* 

*ولا له من العلم إلا ما علمه اللّه تعالى،*



*وإنما ينفع من قَبِل ما أرسل به من البشارة والنذارة،*

*وعمل بذلك،* 


*فهذا نفعه صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*الذي فاق نفع الآباء والأمهات،*

*والأخلاء والإخوان بما حث العباد على كل خير،* 

*وحذرهم عن كل شر،* 

*وبينه لهم غاية البيان والإيضاح.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 108 )*


*من سورة الأعراف


**{ هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ

وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا لِيَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا

فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا حَمَلَتْ حَمْلا خَفِيفًا فَمَرَّتْ بِهِ

فَلَمَّا أَثْقَلَتْ دَعَوَا اللَّهَ رَبَّهُمَا لَئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا صَالِحًا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ *

فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا جَعَلا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ *

أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ * 

وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ نَصْرًا وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ *

وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لا يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ

سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ أَمْ أَنْتُمْ صَامِتُونَ }.*


*{ 189-193 }*


*أي: { هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ }

أيها الرجال والنساء، المنتشرون في الأرض على كثرتكم وتفرقكم. 

{ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ } وهو آدم أبو البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم.

{ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا }

أي: خلق من آدم زوجته حواء لأجل أن يسكن إليها 

لأنها إذا كانت منه حصل بينهما من المناسبة والموافقة

ما يقتضي سكون أحدهما إلى الآخر،

فانقاد كل منهما إلى صاحبه بزمام الشهوة.


{ فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا } أي: تجللها مجامعا لها 

قدَّر الباري أن يوجد من تلك الشهوة وذلك الجماع النسل، 

[وحينئذ] حَمَلَتْ حَمْلا خَفِيفًا،

وذلك في ابتداء الحمل، لا تحس به الأنثى، ولا يثقلها.


{ فَلَمَّا } استمرت به و { أَثْقَلَتْ } به حين كبر في بطنها،

فحينئذ صار في قلوبهما الشفقة على الولد، 

وعلى خروجه حيا صحيحا، سالما لا آفة فيه [كذلك]


فدعوا { اللَّهَ رَبَّهُمَا لَئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا } ولدا 

{ صَالِحًا } أي: صالح الخلقة تامها، لا نقص فيه

{ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ }.


{ فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا } على وفق ما طلبا، وتمت عليهما النعمة فيه 


{ جَعَلا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا } 

أي: جعلا للّه شركاء في ذلك الولد الذي انفرد اللّه بإيجاده والنعمة به، 

وأقرَّ به أعين والديه، 

فَعَبَّدَاه لغير اللّه.

إما أن يسمياه بعبد غير اللّه كـ "عبد الحارث" و "عبد الكعبة" ونحو ذلك،

أو يشركا باللّه في العبادة، 


بعدما منَّ اللّه عليهما بما منَّ من النعم التي لا يحصيها أحد من العباد.


وهذا انتقال من النوع إلى الجنس،

فإن أول الكلام في آدم وحواء، ثم انتقل إلى الكلام في الجنس، 

ولا شك أن هذا موجود في الذرية كثيرا،

فلذلك قررهم اللّه على بطلان الشرك، 


وأنهم في ذلك ظالمون أشد الظلم، 

سواء كان الشرك في الأقوال، أم في الأفعال،


فإن الخالق لهم من نفس واحدة، 

الذي خلق منها زوجها وجعل لهم من أنفسهم أزواجا،

ثم جعل بينهم من المودة والرحمة ما يسكن بعضهم إلى بعض، 

ويألفه ويلتذ به، ثم هداهم إلى ما به تحصل الشهوة واللذة والأولاد والنسل.


ثم أوجد الذرية في بطون الأمهات، وقتا موقوتا،

تتشوف إليه نفوسهم، ويدعون اللّه أن يخرجه سويا صحيحا، 

فأتم اللّه عليهم النعمة وأنالهم مطلوبهم.


أفلا يستحق أن يعبدوه،

ولا يشركوا به في عبادته أحدا،

ويخلصوا له الدين.


ولكن الأمر جاء على العكس،

فأشركوا باللّه من لا

{ يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ }.

{ وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ } أي: لعابديها

{ نَصْرًا وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ }.


فإذا كانت لا تخلق شيئا،

ولا مثقال ذرة،

بل هي مخلوقة،

ولا تستطيع أن تدفع المكروه عن من يعبدها، 

بل ولا عن أنفسها،

فكيف تتخذ مع اللّه آلهة؟ 

إن هذا إلا أظلم الظلم، وأسفه السفه. 


وإن تدعوا أيها المشركون هذه الأصنام، التي عبدتم من دون اللّه

{ إِلَى الْهُدَى لا يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ 

سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ أَمْ أَنْتُمْ صَامِتُونَ }.


فصار الإنسان أحسن حالة منها، 


لأنها لا تسمع،

ولا تبصر،

ولا تهدِي ولا تُهدى،


وكل هذا إذا تصوره اللبيب العاقل تصورا مجردا، 

جزم ببطلان إلهيتها،
وسفاهة من عبدها.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 109 )*


*من سورة الأعراف*

*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

*عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ*

*فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ** 

*أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا*

*أَمْ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا* 

*قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلا تُنْظِرُونِ **

*إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ*

*الَّذِي نـزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ }.*

*{194 - 196 }* 


*وهذا من نوع التحدي للمشركين العابدين للأوثان،*

*يقول تعالى: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ }*

*أي:* 

*لا فرق بينكم وبينهم،*

*فكلكم عبيد للّه مملوكون،*


*فإن كنتم كما تزعمون صادقين في أنها تستحق من العبادة شيئا* 



*{ فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ }* 

*فإن استجابوا لكم وحصلوا مطلوبكم،* 

*وإلا تبين أنكم كاذبون في هذه الدعوى،*

*مفترون على اللّه أعظم الفرية،* 

*وهذا لا يحتاج إلى التبيين فيه،*

*فإنكم إذا نظرتم إليها* 

*وجدتم صورتها دالة على أنه ليس لديها من النفع شيء،*

*فليس لها أرجل تمشي بها،* 

*ولا أيد تبطش بها،*

*ولا أعين تبصر بها،*

*ولا آذان تسمع بها،* 


*فهي عادمة لجميع الآلات والقوى الموجودة في الإنسان.*


*فإذا كانت لا تجيبكم إذا دعوتموها،*

*وهي عباد أمثالكم،*

*بل أنتم أكمل منها وأقوى على كثير من الأشياء،*

*فلأي شيء عبدتموها.*


*{ قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلا تُنْظِرُونِ }*

*أي: اجتمعوا أنتم وشركاؤكم على إيقاع السوء والمكروه بي،* 

*من غير إمهال ولا إنظار* 

*فإنكم غير بالغين لشيء من المكروه بي.* 



*{ إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ }* 

*الذي يتولاني فيجلب لي المنافع ويدفع عني المضار.*



*{ الَّذِي نـزلَ الْكِتَابَ } الذي فيه الهدى والشفاء والنور،*

*وهو من توليته وتربيته لعباده الخاصة الدينية.*



*{ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ }*

*الذين صلحت نياتهم وأعمالهم وأقوالهم،* 



*كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ }* 



*فالمؤمنون الصالحون - لما تولوا ربهم بالإيمان والتقوى،*

*ولم يتولوا غيره ممن لا ينفع ولا يضر -*

*تولاهم اللّه ولطف بهم وأعانهم* 

*على ما فيه الخير والمصلحة لهم، في دينهم ودنياهم،*

*ودفع عنهم بإيمانهم كل مكروه،* 


*كما قال تعالى:*

*{إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 110 )*

*من سورة الأعراف*


*{ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ* 

*لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ*

* وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ **

* وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لا يَسْمَعُوا*

* وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ }*

*{198,197 }*


*وهذا أيضا في بيان عدم استحقاق هذه الأصنام*

* التي يعبدونها من دون اللّه لشيء من العبادة،*

* لأنها ليس لها استطاعة ولا اقتدار في نصر أنفسهم،*

* ولا في نصر عابديها، وليس لها قوة العقل والاستجابة.*


*فلو دعوتها إلى الهدى لم تهتد،* 

*وهي صور لا حياة فيها،*

* فتراهم ينظرون إليك،*

* وهم لا يبصرون حقيقة،* 

*لأنهم صوروها على صور الحيوانات من الآدميين أو غيرهم،* 

*وجعلوا لها أبصارا وأعضاء،*

* فإذا رأيتها قلت: هذه حية،*

* فإذا تأملتها عرفت أنها جمادات لا حراك بها، ولا حياة،*

* فبأي رأي اتخذها المشركون آلهة مع اللّه؟*

* ولأي مصلحة أو نفع عكفوا عندها* 

*وتقربوا لها بأنواع العبادات؟*


*فإذا عرف هذا، عرف أن المشركين وآلهتهم التي عبدوها،*

* لو اجتمعوا، وأرادوا أن يكيدوا من تولاه فاطر الأرض والسماوات،* 

*متولي أحوال عباده الصالحين،*

* لم يقدروا على كيده بمثقال ذرة من الشر،*

* لكمال عجزهم وعجزها،*

* وكمال قوة اللّه واقتداره،*

* وقوة من احتمى بجلاله وتوكل عليه.*


*وقيل: إن معنى قوله { وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ }*

* أن الضمير يعود إلى المشركين* 

*المكذبين لرسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

* فتحسبهم ينظرون إليك يا رسول اللّه نظر اعتبار*

* يتبين به الصادق من الكاذب،*

* ولكنهم لا يبصرون حقيقتك وما يتوسمه المتوسمون فيك*

* من الجمال والكمال والصدق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 111 )
* 
*من سورة الأعراف*


* { وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ*

* فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً*

* وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ* 

*وَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ **

* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ* 

*وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ }.*

*{ 205 - 206 }*



*الذكر للّه تعالى يكون بالقلب، ويكون باللسان،* 

*ويكون بهما، وهو أكمل أنواع الذكر وأحواله،*

* فأمر اللّه عبده ورسوله محمدا أصلا وغيره تبعا،*

* بذكر ربه في نفسه، أي: مخلصا خاليا.*


*{ تَضَرُّعًا } أي: متضرعا بلسانك، مكررا لأنواع الذكر،*

* { وَخِيفَةً } في قلبك بأن تكون خائفا من اللّه، وَجِلَ القلب منه،* 

*خوفا أن يكون عملك غير مقبول،* 

*وعلامة الخوف أن يسعى ويجتهد في تكميل العمل وإصلاحه، والنصح به.*


*{ وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ } أي: كن متوسطا،*

* لا تجهر بصلاتك، ولا تخافت بها، وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا.* 


*{ بِالْغُدُوِّ } أول النهار { وَالآصَالِ } آخره،* 

*وهذان الوقتان لذكر الله فيهما مزية وفضيلة على غيرهما.*


*{ وَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ }*

* الذين نسوا اللّه فأنساهم أنفسهم،*

* فإنهم حرموا خير الدنيا والآخرة،* 

*وأعرضوا عمن كل السعادة والفوز*
* في ذكره وعبوديته،* 

*وأقبلوا على من كل الشقاوة والخيبة في الاشتغال به،*



* وهذه من الآداب التي ينبغي للعبد أن يراعيها حق رعايتها،*

* وهي الإكثار من ذكر اللّه آناء الليل والنهار،*

* خصوصا طَرَفَيِ النهار، مخلصا خاشعا متضرعا، متذللا ساكنا،*

* وتواطئا عليه قلبه ولسانه، بأدب ووقار، وإقبال على الدعاء والذكر،* 

*وإحضار له بقلبه وعدم غفلة،*

* فإن اللّه لا يستجيب دعاء من قلب غافل لاه.*


*ثم ذكر تعالى أن له عبادا مستديمين لعبادته،*

* ملازمين لخدمته وهم الملائكة،* 

*فلتعلموا أن اللّه لا يريد أن يتكثر بعبادتكم من قلة،*

* ولا ليتعزز بها من ذلة،* 

*وإنما يريد نفع أنفسكم،*

* وأن تربحوا عليه أضعاف أضعاف ما عملتم،*


* فقال: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ*

* وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ }*


*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ } من الملائكة المقربين، وحملة العرش والكروبيين.*


*{ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ } بل يذعنون لها وينقادون لأوامر ربهم*

* { وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ } الليل والنهار لا يفترون.*


*{ وَلَهُ } وحده لا شريك له* 

*{ يَسْجُدُونَ }* 

*فليقتد العباد بهؤلاء الملائكة الكرام،*

* وليداوموا [على] عبادة الملك العلام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 112 )*


*من سورة الأنفال*
 
*{ إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ*

* أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ **

* وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلا بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ* 

*وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ*

* إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ **

* إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ*

* وَيُنـزلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ* 

*وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ* 

*وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأقْدَامَ ** 

*إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ*

* أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا*

* سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ*

* فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ **

* ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ* 

*وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ **

* ذَلِكُمْ فَذُوقُوهُ وَأَنَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ }.*

*{ 9 - 14 }*


*أي: اذكروا نعمة اللّه عليكم، لما قارب التقاؤكم بعدوكم،* 

*استغثتم بربكم، وطلبتم منه أن يعينكم وينصركم* 


*{ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ } وأغاثكم بعدة أمور:.*


*منها: أن اللّه أمدكم { بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ }* 

*أي: يردف بعضهم بعضا.*


*{ وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ } أي: إنـزال الملائكة* 

*{ إِلا بُشْرَى } أي: لتستبشر بذلك نفوسكم،*

*{ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ } وإلا فالنصر بيد اللّه، ليس بكثرة عَدَدٍ ولا عُدَدٍ..*

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ} لا يغالبه مغالب، بل هو القهار،*

* الذي يخذل من بلغوا من الكثرة وقوة العدد والآلات ما بلغوا.*

*{ حَكِيمٌ } حيث قدر الأمور بأسبابها، ووضع الأشياء مواضعها.*


*ومن نصره واستجابته لدعائكم أن أنـزل عليكم نعاسا*

* { يُغَشِّيكُمُ } [أي] فيذهب ما في قلوبكم من الخوف والوجل،* 

*ويكون { أَمَنَةً } لكم وعلامة على النصر والطمأنينة.*


*ومن ذلك: أنه أنـزل عليكم من السماء مطرا ليطهركم به من الحدث والخبث،*

* وليطهركم به من وساوس الشيطان ورجزه.*


*{ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ } أي: يثبتها فإن ثبات القلب، أصل ثبات البدن،*

* { وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأقْدَامَ } فإن الأرض كانت سهلة دهسة* 

*فلما نـزل عليها المطر تلبدت، وثبتت به الأقدام.*


*ومن ذلك أن اللّه أوحى إلى الملائكة*

* { أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ } بالعون والنصر والتأييد،*

* { فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } أي: ألقوا في قلوبهم، وألهموهم الجراءة على عدوهم،* 

*ورغبوهم في الجهاد وفضله.*


*{ سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ }*

* الذي هو أعظم جند لكم عليهم،*

*فإن اللّه إذا ثبت المؤمنين وألقى الرعب في قلوب الكافرين،*

* لم يقدر الكافرون على الثبات لهم ومنحهم اللّه أكتافهم.*


*{ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأعْنَاقِ } أي: على الرقاب* 

*{ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ } أي: مفصل.*


*وهذا خطاب، إما للملائكة الذين أوحى الله إليهم أن يثبتوا الذين آمنوا*

* فيكون في ذلك دليل أنهم باشروا القتال يوم بدر،*


*أو للمؤمنين يشجعهم اللّه، ويعلمهم كيف يقتلون المشركين،*

* وأنهم لا يرحمونهم،وذلك لأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله* 

*أي: حاربوهما وبارزوهما بالعداوة.*


*{ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ }*

* ومن عقابه تسليط أوليائه على أعدائه وتقتيلهم.*


*{ ذَلِكُمْ } العذاب المذكور*

* { فَذُوقُوهُ } أيها المشاققون للّه ورسوله عذابا معجلا.*

*{ وَأَنَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ }*



* وفي هذه القصة من آيات اللّه العظيمة*

* ما يدل على أن ما جاء به* 

*محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول اللّه حقا.*


* منها: أن اللّه وعدهم وعدا، فأنجزهموه.* 


*ومنها: ما قال اللّه تعالى:*

* { قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ* 

*يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ }الآية.*


*ومنها: إجابة دعوة اللّه للمؤمنين لما استغاثوه بما ذكره من الأسباب،*


*وفيها الاعتناء العظيم بحال عباده المؤمنين،*

* وتقييض الأسباب التي بها ثبت إيمانهم، وثبتت أقدامهم،*

* وزال عنهم المكروه والوساوس الشيطانية.*


* ومنها: أن من لطف اللّه بعبده أن يسهل عليه طاعته،*

* وييسرها بأسباب داخلية وخارجية.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 113 )

**
**من سورة الأنفال**
* * { فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ
 وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ 
وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى

 وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ * 
ذَلِكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ *
 إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْفَتْحُ وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ 
وَإِنْ تَعُودُوا نَعُدْ وَلَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْكُمْ فِئَتُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَوْ كَثُرَتْ
 وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }.
*
*{ 17 - 19 }
** 
* * يقول تعالى - لما انهزم المشركون يوم بدر، وقتلهم المسلمون - 

{ فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ } بحولكم وقوتكم 

{ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ } حيث أعانكم على ذلك بما تقدم ذكره.


 { وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى }

 وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت القتال 

دخل العريش وجعل يدعو اللّه، ويناشده في نصرته،

ثم خرج منه، فأخذ حفنة من تراب، فرماها في وجوه المشركين،

 فأوصلها اللّه إلى وجوههم،

فما بقي منهم واحد إلا وقد أصاب وجهه وفمه وعينيه منها،

فحينئذ انكسر حدهم، وفتر زندهم،

 وبان فيهم الفشل والضعف، فانهزموا.


 يقول تعالى لنبيه: لست بقوتك - حين رميت التراب - أوصلته إلى أعينهم، 

وإنما أوصلناه إليهم بقوتنا واقتدارنا.


 { وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلاءً حَسَنًا }

 أي: إن اللّه تعالى قادر على انتصار المؤمنين من الكافرين،

 من دون مباشرة قتال،ولكن اللّه أراد أن يمتحن المؤمنين، 

ويوصلهم بالجهاد إلى أعلى الدرجات، وأرفع المقامات،

 ويعطيهم أجرا حسنا وثوابا جزيلا.


 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }

 يسمع تعالى ما أسر به العبد وما أعلن،

 ويعلم ما في قلبه من النيات الصالحة وضدها،

فيقدر على العباد أقدارا موافقة لعلمه وحكمته ومصلحة عباده،

 ويجزي كلا بحسب نيته وعمله.


{ ذَلِكُمْ } النصر من اللّه لكم

{ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ } أي: مضعف كل مكر وكيد

 يكيدون به الإسلام وأهله، وجاعل مكرهم محيقا بهم.



{ إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا } أيها المشركون، 

أي: تطلبوا من اللّه أن يوقع بأسه وعذابه على المعتدين الظالمين.


 { فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْفَتْحُ } حين أوقع اللّه بكم من عقابه،

 ما كان نكالا لكم وعبرة للمتقين 


{ وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا } عن الاستفتاح

{ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ } لأنه ربما أمهلتم، ولم يعجل لكم النقمة.

 { وإن تعودوا } إلى الاستفتاح وقتال حزب الله المؤمنين

 { نَعُدْ } في نصرهم عليكم.


 { وَلَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْكُمْ فِئَتُكُمْ }

أي: أعوانكم وأنصاركم، الذين تحاربون وتقاتلون، معتمدين عليهم،

 شَيئا وأن الله مع الْمؤمنين.                                                                                                                                           

 ومن كان اللّه معه فهو المنصور
 وإن كان ضعيفا قليلا عدده،

وهذه المعية التي أخبر اللّه أنه يؤيد بها المؤمنين،

 تكون بحسب ما قاموا به من أعمال الإيمان. 

فإذا أديل العدو على المؤمنين في بعض الأوقات،

 فليس ذلك إلا تفريطا من المؤمنين

 وعدم قيام بواجب الإيمان ومقتضاه،

 وإلا فلو قاموا بما أمر اللّه به من كل وجه،

 لما انهزم لهم راية [انهزاما مستقرا]

 ولا أديل عليهم عدوهم أبدا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 114 )*


*من سورة الأنفال*



* { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ*

* إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ*

* وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ*

* وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ }.*

*{ 24 }*


*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بما يقتضيه الإيمان منهم* 

*وهو الاستجابة للّه وللرسول،* 

*أي: الانقياد لما أمرا به والمبادرة إلى ذلك والدعوة إليه،* 

*والاجتناب لما نهيا عنه، والانكفاف عنه والنهي عنه.*


* وقوله: { إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ }* 

*وصف ملازم لكل ما دعا اللّه ورسوله إليه،** وبيان لفائدته وحكمته،*


* فإن حياة القلب والروح بعبودية اللّه تعالى ولزوم طاعته*

* وطاعة رسوله على الدوام.*


*ثم حذر عن عدم الاستجابة للّه وللرسول فقال:*

* { وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ }* 

*فإياكم أن تردوا أمر اللّه أول ما يأتيكم،*

* فيحال بينكم وبينه إذا أردتموه بعد ذلك، وتختلف قلوبكم،*

* فإن اللّه يحول بين المرء وقلبه،* 

*يقلب القلوب حيث شاء ويصرفها أنى شاء.*


*فليكثر العبد من قول: يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك،*

* يا مصرف القلوب، اصرف قلبي إلى طاعتك.*



*{ وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ }*

*أي: تجمعون ليوم لا ريب فيه،* 

*فيجازي المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء بعصيانه.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
( 115 )*



*من سورة الأنفال*



*{ قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ*

* وَإِنْ يَعُودُوا فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّةُ الأوَّلِينَ **

* وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ*

* وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ* 

*فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ** 

*وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلاكُمْ*

* نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ }.*

*{ 38 - 40 }*


*هذا من لطفه تعالى بعباده* 

*لا يمنعه كفر العباد ولا استمرارهم في العناد،*

* من أن يدعوهم إلى طريق الرشاد والهدى،*

* وينهاهم عما يهلكهم من أسباب الغي والردى،*


* فقال: { قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا }* 

*عن كفرهم وذلك بالإسلام للّه وحده لا شريك له.*

*{ يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ } منهم من الجرائم* 

*{ وَإِنْ يَعُودُوا } إلى كفرهم وعنادهم*

* { فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّةُ الأوَّلِينَ } بإهلاك الأمم المكذبة،*

* فلينتظروا ما حل بالمعاندين،*

* فسوف يأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون،فهذا خطابه للمكذبين ،*


* وأما خطابه للمؤمنين عندما أمرهم بمعاملة الكافرين،*

* فقال: { وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ }*

*أي: شرك وصد عن سبيل اللّه، ويذعنوا لأحكام الإسلام،* 


*{ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ }*

*فهذا المقصود من القتال والجهاد لأعداء الدين،*

* أن يدفع شرهم عن الدين،*

* وأن يذب عن دين اللّه الذي خلق الخلق له،*

* حتى يكون هو العالي على سائر الأديان.*


*{ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا } عن ما هم عليه من الظلم*

* { فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } لا تخفى عليه منهم خافية.*



*{ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا } عن الطاعة وأوضعوا في الإضاعة* 


*{ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى }*

* الذي يتولى عباده المؤمنين، ويوصل إليهم مصالحهم،*

* وييسر لهم منافعهم الدينية والدنيوية.* 

*{ وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ } الذي ينصرهم،*

* فيدفع عنهم كيد الفجار، وتكالب الأشرار.*



*ومن كان اللّه مولاه وناصره 
**فلا خوف عليه،*

* ومن كان اللّه عليه* *
فلا عِزَّ له ولا قائمة له.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
( 116 )*


*من سورة التوبة*


*{ وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الْأَكْبَرِ* 

*أَنَّ اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ*

*فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ* 

*وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ*

*وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ ْ}* 



*{ 3 ْ}* 


*هذا ما وعد اللّه به المؤمنين، من نصر دينه وإعلاء كلمته،*

*وخذلان أعدائهم من المشركين الذين أخرجوا الرسول ومن معه من مكة،*

*من بيت اللّه الحرام، وأجلوهم،*

*مما لهم التسلط عليه من أرض الحجاز.*


*نصر اللّه رسوله والمؤمنين حتى افتتح مكة، وأذل المشركين،* 

*وصار للمؤمنين الحكم والغلبة على تلك الديار.*


*فأمر النبي مؤذنه أن يؤذن يوم الحج الأكبر، وهو يوم النحر،* 

*وقت اجتماع الناس مسلمهم وكافرهم، من جميع جزيرة العرب،*

*أن يؤذن بأن اللّه بريء ورسوله من المشركين،*

*فليس لهم عنده عهد وميثاق،*

*فأينما وجدوا قتلوا،*


*وقيل لهم: لا تقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامكم هذا،*

*وكان ذلك سنة تسع من الهجرة.*


*وحج بالناس أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه،*

*وأذن ببراءة -يوم النحر- ابن عم رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*علي بن أبي طالب رضي اللّه عنه.*



*ثم رغب تعالى المشركين بالتوبة،*

*ورهبهم من الاستمرار على الشرك*



*فقال: { فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ* 

*وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ ْ}* 


*أي: فائتيه، بل أنتم في قبضته،*

*قادر أن يسلط عليكم عباده المؤمنين.*



*{ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ ْ}*

*أي: مؤلم مفظع في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر، والجلاء،*

*وفي الآخرة، بالنار، وبئس القرار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 117 )
 
من سورة التوبة


{ مَا كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ 

شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ 

أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ وَفِي النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ *

إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ

وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ 

وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ 

فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ }


{ 17 - 18 ْ}



يقول تعالى: { مَا كَانَ } أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق

{ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ }

بالعبادة، والصلاة، وغيرها من أنواع الطاعات،

والحال أنهم شاهدون ومقرون على أنفسهم بالكفر

بشهادة حالهم وفطرهم، 

وعلم كثير منهم أنهم على الكفر والباطل.


فإذا كانوا { شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ } وعدم الإيمان،

الذي هو شرط لقبول الأعمال،

فكيف يزعمون أنهم عُمَّارُ مساجد اللّه،

والأصل منهم مفقود، والأعمال منهم باطلة؟".



ولهذا قال: { أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ } أي: بطلت وضلت 

{ وَفِي النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ } 



ثم ذكر من هم عمار مساجد اللّه فقال:

{ إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 

وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ } الواجبة والمستحبة، 

بالقيام بالظاهر منها والباطن.


{ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ } لأهلها 


{ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ } أي قصر خشيته على ربه،

فكف عما حرم اللّه، ولم يقصر بحقوق اللّه الواجبة.


فوصفهم بالإيمان النافع، 

وبالقيام بالأعمال الصالحة التي أُمُّها الصلاة والزكاة،

وبخشية اللّه التي هي أصل كل خير،

فهؤلاء عمار المساجد على الحقيقة وأهلها، الذين هم أهلها.


{ فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ }

و { عسى } من اللّه واجبة.


وأما من لم يؤمن باللّه ولا باليوم الآخر، ولا عنده خشية للّه،

فهذا ليس من عمار مساجد اللّه، 

ولا من أهلها الذين هم أهلها، 

وإن زعم ذلك وادعاه.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 118 )
* 

*من سورة التوبة*

* { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ*

* إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْإِيمَانِ*

*وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ** 

*قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ* 

*وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا* 

*وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا*

* أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ* 

*فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ*

* وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ }*


*{ 23 - 24 }*


*يقول تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } اعملوا بمقتضى الإيمان،* 

*بأن توالوا من قام به، وتعادوا من لم يقم به.*


*و { لَا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ } الذين هم أقرب الناس إليكم،*

* وغيرهم من باب أولى وأحرى،*

* فلا تتخذوهم { أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا }*

* أي: اختاروا على وجه الرضا والمحبة { الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْإِيمَانِ }*



*{ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }*

* لأنهم تجرؤوا على معاصي اللّه، واتخذوا أعداء اللّه أولياء،*


* وأصل الولاية: المحبة والنصرة، وذلك أن اتخاذهم أولياء،*

* موجب لتقديم طاعتهم على طاعة اللّه،*

* ومحبتهم على محبة اللّه ورسوله.*



*ولهذا ذكر السبب الموجب لذلك،*


* وهو أن محبة اللّه ورسوله،*

* يتعين تقديمهما على محبة كل شيء،*

* وجعل جميع الأشياء تابعة لهما*


* فقال:*

* { قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ } ومثلهم الأمهات* 

*{ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ } في النسب والعشرة* 

*{ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ } أي: قراباتكم عموما* 

*{ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا } أي: اكتسبتموها وتعبتم في تحصيلها،*

* خصها بالذكر، لأنها أرغب عند أهلها، وصاحبها أشد حرصا عليها* 

*ممن تأتيه الأموال من غير تعب ولا كَدّ.*


*{ وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا } أي: رخصها ونقصها،* 

*وهذا شامل لجميع أنواع التجارات والمكاسب من عروض التجارات،*

* من الأثمان، والأواني، والأسلحة، والأمتعة، والحبوب،* 

*والحروث، والأنعام، وغير ذلك.*


*{ وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا } من حسنها وزخرفتها وموافقتها لأهوائكم،*



* فإن كانت هذه الأشياء* 

*{ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ }*

* فأنتم فسقة ظلمة.*


*{ فَتَرَبَّصُوا } أي: انتظروا ما يحل بكم من العقاب* 

*{ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ } الذي لا مرد له.*


*{ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ } أي: الخارجين عن طاعة اللّه،*

* المقدمين على محبة اللّه شيئا من المذكورات.*



*وهذه الآية الكريمة*

* أعظم دليل على وجوب محبة اللّه ورسوله،* 

*وعلى تقديمها على محبة كل شيء،*


* وعلى الوعيد الشديد والمقت الأكيد،* 

*على من كان شيء من هذه المذكورات* 

*أحب إليه من اللّه ورسوله، وجهاد في سبيله.*


*وعلامة ذلك،* 

*أنه إذا عرض عليه أمران، أحدهما يحبه اللّه ورسوله،* 

*وليس لنفسه فيها هوى،*


* والآخر تحبه نفسه وتشتهيه،*

* ولكنه يُفَوِّتُ عليه محبوبًا للّه ورسوله، أو ينقصه،*

* فإنه إن قدم ما تهواه نفسه، على ما يحبه اللّه،* 

*دل ذلك على أنه ظالم، تارك لما يجب عليه.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 119 )* 


*من سورة التوبة*


*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ*

*فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا*

*وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ* 

*إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ }

{ 28 }* 


*يقول تعالى:*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ } باللّه الذين عبدوا معه غيره*

*{ نَجَسٌ } أي: خبثاء في عقائدهم وأعمالهم،*


*وأي نجاسة أبلغ ممن كان يعبد مع اللّه آلهة*

*لا تنفع ولا تضر،*

*ولا تغني عنه شيئا؟".*


*وأعمالهم ما بين محاربة للّه،* 

*وصد عن سبيل اللّه ونصر للباطل، ورد للحق،* 

*وعمل بالفساد في الأرض لا في الصلاح،*

*فعليكم أن تطهروا أشرف البيوت وأطهرها عنهم.*



*{ فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا }*

*وهو سنة تسع من الهجرة، حين حج بالناس أبو بكر الصديق،*

*وبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عمه عليا،*

*أن يؤذن يوم الحج الأكبر بـ { براءة }* 

*فنادى أن لا يحج بعد العام مشرك، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان.*



*وليس المراد هنا، نجاسة البدن، فإن الكافر كغيره طاهر البدن،* 

*بدليل أن اللّه تعالى أباح وطء الكتابية ومباشرتها،*

*ولم يأمر بغسل ما أصاب منها.*


*والمسلمون ما زالوا يباشرون أبدان الكفار،* 

*ولم ينقل عنهم أنهم تقذروا منها، تَقَذُّرَهْم من النجاسات،*

*وإنما المراد كما تقدم نجاستهم المعنوية بالشرك،* 

*فكما أن التوحيد والإيمان طهارة،*

*فالشرك نجاسة.*



*وقوله: { وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ } أيها المسلمون*

*{ عَيْلَةً } أي: فقرا وحاجة، من منع المشركين من قربان المسجد الحرام،*

*بأن تنقطع الأسباب التي بينكم وبينهم من الأمور الدنيوية،* 

*{ فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ }*

*فليس الرزق مقصورا على باب واحد، ومحل واحد،*

*بل لا ينغلق باب إلا وفتح غيره أبواب كثيرة،*

*فإن فضل اللّه واسع، وجوده عظيم،*

*خصوصا لمن ترك شيئا لوجهه الكريم،*

*فإن اللّه أكرم الأكرمين.*


*وقد أنجز اللّه وعده، فإن اللّه قد أغنى المسلمين من فضله،* 

*وبسط لهم من الأرزاق ما كانوا به من أكبر الأغنياء والملوك.*



*وقوله: { إِنْ شَاءَ } تعليق للإغناء بالمشيئة،*

*لأن الغنى في الدنيا، ليس من لوازم الإيمان،* 

*ولا يدل على محبة اللّه، فلهذا علقه اللّه بالمشيئة.*

*فإن اللّه يعطي الدنيا، من يحب، ومن لا يحب،* 

*ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين، إلا من يحب.*


*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } أي: علمه واسع،* 

*يعلم من يليق به الغنى، ومن لا يليق،*

*ويضع الأشياء مواضعها وينزلها منازلها.*



*وتدل الآية الكريمة،* 

*وهي قوله { فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا }*

*أن المشركين بعد ما كانوا، هم الملوك والرؤساء بالبيت،*

*ثم صار بعد الفتح الحكم لرسول اللّه والمؤمنين،* 

*مع إقامتهم في البيت، ومكة المكرمة، ثم نزلت هذه الآية.*


*ولما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أن يجلوا من الحجاز،* 

*فلا يبقى فيها دينان، وكل هذا لأجل بُعْدِ كل كافر عن المسجد الحرام،*

*فيدخل في قوله { فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا }

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 120 )*


*من سورة التوبة*


* { وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ*

* ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ*

* قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ **

* اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ*

* وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا*

* لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ** 

*يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ*

* وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ* 

*وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ **

* هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ*

* لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ* 

*وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ }*

*{ 30 - 33 }*




* { وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ }*

* وهذه المقالة وإن لم تكن مقالة لعامتهم فقد قالها فرقة منهم،*

* فيدل ذلك على أن في اليهود من الخبث والشر* 

*ما أوصلهم إلى أن قالوا هذه المقالة التي تجرأوا فيها على اللّه،*

* وتنقصوا عظمته وجلاله.*


*وقد قيل: إن سبب ادعائهم في { عزير } أنه ابن اللّه،*

* أنه لما سلط الله الملوك على بني إسرائيل،* 

*ومزقوهم كل ممزق، وقتلوا حَمَلَةَ التوراة،* 

*وجدوا عزيرا بعد ذلك حافظا لها أو لأكثرها،*

* فأملاها عليهم من حفظه، واستنسخوها،*

* فادعوا فيه هذه الدعوى الشنيعة.*


*{ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ } عيسى ابن مريم { ابْنُ اللَّهِ }*

* قال اللّه تعالى { ذَلِكَ } القول الذي قالوه* 

*{ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ } لم يقيموا عليه حجة ولا برهانا.*

*ومن كان لا يبالي بما يقول، لا يستغرب عليه أي قول يقوله،*

* فإنه لا دين ولا عقل يحجزه، عما يريد من الكلام.*


*ولهذا قال: { يُضَاهِئُونَ } أي: يشابهون في قولهم هذا*

* { قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ }*

* أي: قول المشركين الذين يقولون: ( الملائكة بنات اللّه )*

* تشابهت قلوبهم، فتشابهت أقوالهم في البطلان.*


*{ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ }*

* أي: كيف يصرفون على الحق، الصرف الواضح المبين،*

* إلى القول الباطل المبين.*



*وهذا -وإن كان يستغرب على أمة كبيرة كثيرة، أن تتفق على قول-*

* يدل على بطلانه أدنى تفكر وتسليط للعقل عليه،*



* فإن لذلك سببا وهو أنهم: { اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ } وهم علماؤهم* 

*{ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ } أي: العُبَّاد المتجردين للعبادة.*



*{ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }*

* يُحِلُّون لهم ما حرم اللّه فيحلونه،* 

*ويحرمون لهم ما أحل اللّه فيحرمونه،* 

*ويشرعون لهم من الشرائع والأقوال المنافية لدين الرسل فيتبعونهم عليها.*


*وكانوا أيضا يغلون في مشايخهم وعبادهم ويعظمونهم،* 

*ويتخذون قبورهم أوثانا تعبد من دون اللّه،*

* وتقصد بالذبائح، والدعاء والاستغاثة.*


*{ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ } اتخذوه إلها من دون اللّه،* 



*والحال أنهم خالفوا في ذلك أمر اللّه لهم على ألسنة رسله*


* فما { أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ }* 

*فيخلصون له العبادة والطاعة،*

* ويخصونه بالمحبة والدعاء،*

* فنبذوا أمر اللّه* 

*وأشركوا به ما لم ينزل به سلطانا.*


*{ سُبْحَانَهُ } وتعالى { عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }* 

*أي: تنزه وتقدس، وتعالت عظمته عن شركهم وافترائهم،*

* فإنهم ينتقصونه في ذلك،*

* ويصفونه بما لا يليق بجلاله،*

* واللّه تعالى العالي في أوصافه وأفعاله عن كل ما نسب إليه،* 

*مما ينافي كماله المقدس.*



*فلما تبين أنه لا حجة لهم على ما قالوه، ولا برهان لما أصَّلوه،* 

*وإنما هو مجرد قول قالوه وافتراء افتروه* 


*أخبر أنهم { يُرِيدُونَ } بهذا { أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ }*

* ونور اللّه: دينه الذي أرسل به الرسل، وأنزل به الكتب،*

* وسماه اللّه نورا، لأنه يستنار به في ظلمات الجهل والأديان الباطلة،* 


*فإنه علم بالحق، وعمل بالحق، وما عداه فإنه بضده،*

* فهؤلاء اليهود والنصارى ومن ضاهوه من المشركين،*

* يريدون أن يطفئوا نور اللّه بمجرد أقوالهم،*

* التي ليس عليها دليل أصلا.*


*{ وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ } لأنه النور الباهر،*

* الذي لا يمكن لجميع الخلق لو اجتمعوا على إطفائه أن يطفئوه،*

* والذي أنزله جميع نواصي العباد بيده،*

* وقد تكفل بحفظه من كل من يريده بسوء،*


* ولهذا قال: { وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ }*

*وسعوا ما أمكنهم في رده وإبطاله،* 

*فإن سعيهم لا يضر الحق شيئا.*



*ثم بين تعالى هذا النور الذي قد تكفل بإتمامه وحفظه فقال:* 

*{ هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى } الذي هو العلم النافع* 

*{ وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ } الذي هو العمل الصالح* 

*فكان ما بعث اللّه به محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* مشتملا على بيان الحق من الباطل* 

*في أسماء اللّه وأوصافه وأفعاله، وفي أحكامه وأخباره،* 

*والأمر بكل مصلحة نافعة للقلوب والأرواح والأبدان*


* من إخلاص الدين للّه وحده،*

* ومحبة اللّه وعبادته،* 

*والأمر بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم،*

* والأعمال الصالحة والآداب النافعة،* 

*والنهي عن كل ما يضاد ذلك ويناقضه* 

*من الأخلاق والأعمال السيئة* 

*المضرة للقلوب والأبدان والدنيا والآخرة.*



*فأرسله اللّه بالهدى ودين الحق* 

*{ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ }*

* أي: ليعليه على سائر الأديان، بالحجة والبرهان، والسيف والسنان،*

* وإن كره المشركون ذلك، وبغوا له الغوائل، ومكروا مكرهم،*

* فإن المكر السيئ لا يضر إلا صاحبه،*

* فوعد اللّه لا بد أن ينجزه،* 

*وما ضمنه لابد أن يقوم به.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 121 )*



*من سورة التوبة*

*{ إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ*  
*يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ عَامًا* 
*لِيُوَاطِئُوا عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ فَيُحِلُّوا مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ* 
*زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ* 
*وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ }* 
*{ 37 }* 

*النسيء: هو ما كان أهل الجاهلية يستعملونه في الأشهر الحرم،*  
*وكان من جملة بدعهم الباطلة،* 
*أنهم لما رأوا احتياجهم للقتال، في بعض أوقات الأشهر الحرم،* 
*رأوا -بآرائهم الفاسدة- أن يحافظوا على عدة الأشهر الحرم،*  
*التي حرم اللّه القتال فيها، وأن يؤخروا بعض الأشهر الحرم، أو يقدموه،* 
*ويجعلوا مكانه من أشهر الحل ما أرادوا،* 
*فإذا جعلوه مكانه أحلوا القتال فيه، وجعلوا الشهر الحلال حراما،* 

*فهذا -كما أخبر اللّه عنهم- أنه زيادة في كفرهم وضلالهم،* 
*لما فيه من المحاذير.* 

*منها: أنهم ابتدعوه من تلقاء أنفسهم، وجعلوه بمنزلة شرع اللّه ودينه،* 
*واللّه ورسوله بريئان منه.* 

*ومنها: أنهم قلبوا الدين، فجعلوا الحلال حراما، والحرام حلالا.* 

*ومنها: أنهم مَوَّهوا على اللّه بزعمهم وعلى عباده،* 
*ولبسوا عليهم دينهم، واستعملوا الخداع والحيلة في دين اللّه.* 

*ومنها: أن العوائد المخالفة للشرع مع الاستمرار عليها،* 
*يزول قبحها عن النفوس، وربما ظن أنها عوائد حسنة،* 
*فحصل من الغلط والضلال ما حصل،*  

*ولهذا قال: { يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ عَامًا*  
*لِيُوَاطِئُوا عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ }* 
*أي: ليوافقوها في العدد، فيحلوا ما حرم اللّه.* 

*{ زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ }*  
*أي: زينت لهم الشياطين الأعمال السيئة، فرأوها حسنة،* 
*بسبب العقيدة المزينة في قلوبهم.* 

*{ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ }* 
*أي: الذين انصبغ الكفر والتكذيب في قلوبهم،* 
*فلو جاءتهم كل آية، لم يؤمنوا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 122 )*


*من سورة التوبة*


*{ إِلَّا تَنْصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ* 

*إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ*

* إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا*

* فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا*

* وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى*

* وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا*

* وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }*

*{ 40 }* 



*أي: إلا تنصروا رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ،*

* فاللّه غني عنكم، لا تضرونه شيئا،*

* فقد نصره في أقل ما يكون وأذله*

* { إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا } من مكة لما هموا بقتله، وسعوا في ذلك،* 

*وحرصوا أشد الحرص، فألجؤوه إلى أن يخرج.*


*{ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ } أي: هو وأبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه.*

* { إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ } أي: لما هربا من مكة،* 

*لجآ إلى غار ثور في أسفل مكة،*

* فمكثا فيه ليبرد عنهما الطلب.*


*فهما في تلك الحالة الحرجة الشديدة المشقة،* 

*حين انتشر الأعداء من كل جانب يطلبونهما ليقتلوهما،*

* فأنزل اللّه عليهما من نصره ما لا يخطر على البال.*



*{ إِذْ يَقُولُ } النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*{ لِصَاحِبِهِ } أبي بكر لما حزن واشتد قلقه،*

* { لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا } بعونه ونصره وتأييده.*



*{ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ } أي: الثبات والطمأنينة، والسكون المثبتة للفؤاد،*

* ولهذا لما قلق صاحبه سكنه وقال { لا تحزن إن اللّه معنا }* 


*{ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا }*

* وهي الملائكة الكرام، الذين جعلهم اللّه حرسا له،*



* { وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى } أي: الساقطة المخذولة،*

* فإن الذين كفروا قد كانوا على حرد قادرين،*

* في ظنهم على قتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخذه، حنقين عليه،* 

*فعملوا غاية مجهودهم في ذلك،*

* فخذلهم اللّه ولم يتم لهم مقصودهم، بل ولا أدركوا شيئا منه.*


*ونصر اللّه رسوله بدفعه عنه،*

* وهذا هو النصر المذكور في هذا الموضع،* 



*فإن النصر على قسمين:* 

*نصر المسلمين إذا طمعوا في عدوهم بأن يتم اللّه لهم ما طلبوا، وقصدوا،*

* ويستولوا على عدوهم ويظهروا عليهم.*


*والثاني نصر المستضعف الذي طمع فيه عدوه القادر،*

* فنصر اللّه إياه، أن يرد عنه عدوه، ويدافع عنه،*

* ولعل هذا النصر أنفع النصرين،*

* ونصر اللّه رسوله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين من هذا النوع.*




*وقوله { وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا } أي كلماته القدرية وكلماته الدينية،*

* هي العالية على كلمة غيره، التي من جملتها قوله:* 


*{ وَكَانَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }*

* { إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا*

* وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ }* 

*{* *وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ** }*


* فدين اللّه هو الظاهر العالي على سائر الأديان،*

* بالحجج الواضحة، والآيات الباهرة والسلطان الناصر.*


*{ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ } لا يغالبه مغالب، ولا يفوته هارب،*

* { حَكِيمٌ } يضع الأشياء مواضعها،*

* وقد يؤخر نصر حزبه إلى وقت آخر، اقتضته الحكمة الإلهية.*



*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة*

* فضيلة أبي بكر الصديق*

* بخصيصة لم تكن لغيره من هذه الأمة،*

* وهي الفوز بهذه المنقبة الجليلة، والصحبة الجميلة،*

* وقد أجمع المسلمون على أنه هو المراد بهذه الآية الكريمة،* 

*ولهذا عدوا من أنكر صحبة أبي بكر*

* للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كافرا،*

* لأنه منكر للقرآن الذي صرح بها.*



*وفيها فضيلة السكينة، وأنها من تمام نعمة اللّه على العبد* 

*في أوقات الشدائد والمخاوف التي تطيش بها الأفئدة،*

* وأنها تكون على حسب معرفة العبد بربه،* 

*وثقته بوعده الصادق، وبحسب إيمانه وشجاعته.*


*وفيها: أن الحزن قد يعرض لخواص عباد الله الصديقين،*

* مع أن الأولى -إذا نزل بالعبد- أن يسعى في ذهابه عنه،*

* فإنه مضعف للقلب، موهن للعزيمة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 123 )

من سورة التوبة


{ قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا
 هُوَ مَوْلَانَا 
وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ }
**{51}



{ قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا }

 أي: ما قدره وأجراه في اللوح المحفوظ.

 { هُوَ مَوْلَانَا } أي: متولي أمورنا الدينية والدنيوية،

 فعلينا الرضا بأقداره

 وليس في أيدينا من الأمر شيء.


 { وَعَلَى اللَّهِ } وحده

 { فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ }

 أي: يعتمدوا عليه في جلب مصالحهم ودفع المضار عنهم، 

ويثقوا به في تحصيل مطلوبهم، 

فلا خاب من توكل عليه،

 وأما من توكل على غيره،

 فإنه مخذول غير مدرك لما أمل.[1]*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**1 / قال العلامة السعـدي - رحمه الله تعالى – في كتابه
 ( مجموع الفوائد واقـتـناص الأوابد ) ص 38-39 ما نصه:

( سأل سائل: كيف صورة التوكل وتوضيحه؛
 فإني لا أكاد أتصور معناه فضلاً عن كوني متصفاً به ؟


فأجيب: معلوم أن الحاجة والضرورة هي التي تدعـو إلى التوكل،

 وأنت محتاج لإصلاح دينك في القيام بالواجبات وترك المنهيات،

 وإلى إصلاح دنياك في تحصيل الكفاية في المعاش،

 فإذا علمت أن الله بكل شيء عليم وعلى كل شيء قدير،

 وأنه المتفرد بالعـطاء والمنع وجلب المنافع ودفع المضار،

 وهو مع ذلك كامل الحكمة واسع الرحمة أرحم بك من نفسك ومن كل أحد،

 ومع ذلك أيضاً؛ فقد أمرك بالتوكل عليه، ووعدك بالكفاية؛

 فمتى تحققتَ ذلك تحققاً قلبياً يقينياً؛


 فقم بجد واجتهاد في امتثال الأمر واجتـناب النهي بحسب مقدورك، 

وأنت في ذلك معـتمداً غاية الاعتماد بقلبك على الله في حصول ما سعيت فيه وتكميله، 

وواثق به وطامع في فضله في تيسيره لك ما سعيت فيه،

 ومتبرئ من حولك وقوتك، عالم أنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،

 وأنك وجميع الخلق أضعـف وأعجز من أن تقوموا بأمر من الأمور بغير معـونة الله وتيسيره ؛


 فمتى دمت على هذا العمل والاعتماد والتفويض وحسن الظن؛ فقد حققتَ مقام التوكل، 

وكذلك فاصنع في أمور معاشك، اعمل كل ما يناسبك من الأسباب النافعة متوكلاً على الله،

 راجياً فضله، مطمئـناً لكـفايته، معتمداً عـليه غاية الاعـتماد، 

راضياً بما قدره ودبره لك من مُسرٍّ ومحزن ، 

والتوكل على هذا الوجه نصف الإيمان، 

والله تعالى قد ضمن الكفاية للمتوكلين،

 ومما يـقـوي الـتوكل الدعـاء بقلب حاضر ورجاء قـوي.

 والله أعـلم. )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 124 )*



*من سورة التوبة*


* { يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ*

* قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَا تَحْذَرُونَ **

* وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ*

* قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ **

* لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ*

* إِنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ* 

*نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ }*

*{ 64 - 66 }*


*كانت هذه السورة الكريمة تسمى {* *الفاضحة* *}* 

*لأنها بينت أسرار* *المنافقين**، وهتكت أستارهم،*

* فما زال اللّه يقول: ومنهم ومنهم، ويذكر أوصافهم،*


* إلا أنه لم يعين أشخاصهم لفائدتين:*

* إحداهما: أن اللّه سِتِّيرٌ يحب الستر على عباده.*


*والثانية: أن الذم على من اتصف بذلك الوصف من المنافقين،* 

*الذين توجه إليهم الخطاب وغيرهم إلي يوم القيامة،*

* فكان ذكر الوصف أعم وأنسب، حتى خافوا غاية الخوف.*



*قال اللّه تعالى:* 

*{ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ* *الْمُنَافِقُونَ* *وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ وَالْمُرْجِفُون  َ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ*

* لَنُغْرِيَنَّكَ بِهِمْ ثُمَّ لَا يُجَاوِرُونَكَ فِيهَا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا **

* مَلْعُونِينَ أَيْنَمَا ثُقِفُوا أُخِذُوا وَقُتِّلُوا تَقْتِيلًا }* 


*وقال هنا { يَحْذَرُ* *الْمُنَافِقُونَ* *أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ }*

* أي: تخبرهم وتفضحهم، وتبين أسرارهم،*

* حتى تكون علانية لعباده، ويكونوا عبرة للمعتبرين.*


*{ قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُوا } أي: استمروا على ما أنتم عليه من الاستهزاء والسخرية.*


* { إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَا تَحْذَرُونَ } وقد وفَّى تعالى بوعده،*

* فأنزل هذه السورة التي بينتهم وفضحتهم، وهتكت أستارهم.*



*{ وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ } عما قالوه من الطعن في المسلمين وفي دينهم،*

* يقول طائفة منهم في غزوة تبوك*

* { ما رأينا مثل قرائنا هؤلاء -يعنون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه-*

* أرغب بطونا، [وأكذب ألسنا] وأجبن عند اللقاء } ونحو ذلك.*


*ولما بلغهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد علم بكلامهم،* 

*جاءوا يعتذرون إليه ويقولون: { إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ }*

* أي: نتكلم بكلام لا قصد لنا به، ولا قصدنا الطعن والعيب.*



*قال اللّه تعالى -مبينا عدم عذرهم وكذبهم في ذلك-:*

* { قُلْ } لهم* 

*{ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ **

* لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ }*


* فإن الاستهزاء باللّه وآياته ورسوله كفر مخرج عن الدين* 

*لأن أصل الدين مبني على تعظيم اللّه، وتعظيم دينه ورسله،*

* والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك مناف لهذا الأصل،*

* ومناقض له أشد المناقضة.*



*ولهذا لما جاءوا إلى الرسول يعتذرون بهذه المقالة،*

* والرسول لا يزيدهم على قوله*

* { أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ **

* لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ }* 


*وقوله { إِنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ } لتوبتهم واستغفارهم وندمهم،*

* { نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً } منكم { بِأَنَّهُمْ } بسبب أنهم { كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ }*

* مقيمين على كفرهم ونفاقهم.*



*وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن من أسر سريرة،*

* خصوصا السريرة التي يمكر فيها بدينه، ويستهزئ به وبآياته ورسوله،*

* فإن اللّه تعالى يظهرها ويفضح صاحبها، ويعاقبه أشد العقوبة.*


*وأن من استهزأ بشيء من كتاب اللّه*
* أو سنة رسوله الثابتة عنه،*

* أو سخر بذلك، أو تنقصه،*

* أو استهزأ بالرسول أو تنقصه،* 

*فإنه كافر باللّه العظيم،*

* وأن التوبة مقبولة من كل ذنب، وإن كان عظيما.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 125 )*


*من سورة التوبة*

* { وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ* 

*وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ* 

*رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ*

* وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا* 

*ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ْ}*

*{ 100 ْ}*

*السابقون هم الذين سبقوا هذة الأمة*

* وبدروها إلى الإيمان والهجرة، والجهاد، وإقامة دين اللّه.*


*{ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ }*

* { الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم* 

*يبتغون فضلا من اللّه ورضوانا،*

* وينصرون اللّه ورسوله أولئك هم الصادقون }* 



*و من { الْأَنْصَارِ }*

* { الذين تبوأوا الدار والإيمان من قبلهم*

* يحبون من هاجر إليهم،*

* ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا،*

* ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة }*



*{ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ } بالاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال،* 

*فهؤلاء، هم الذين سلموا من الذم،*

* وحصل لهم نهاية المدح،*

* وأفضل الكرامات من اللّه.*



*{ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ }*

* ورضاه تعالى أكبر من نعيم الجنة،* 



*{ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ }*

* الجارية التي تساق إلى سَقْيِ الجنان،*

* والحدائق الزاهية الزاهرة، والرياض الناضرة.*


*{ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا }*

* لا يبغون عنها حولا، ولا يطلبون منها بدلا،* 

*لأنهم مهما تمنوه أدركوه، ومهما أرادوه وجدوه.*


*{ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }*

* الذي حصل لهم فيه كل محبوب للنفوس، ولذة للأرواح،* 

*ونعيم للقلوب، وشهوة للأبدان،*

* واندفع عنهم كل محذور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 126 )*


*من سورة التوبة*


* { لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ* 

*عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ*

* بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ **

* فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*

* عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ }* 

*{ 128 - 129 }*


*يمتن [تعالى] على عباده المؤمنين بما بعث فيهم النبي الأمي*

* الذي من أنفسهم، يعرفون حاله، ويتمكنون من الأخذ عنه،* 

*ولا يأنفون عن الانقياد له،* 

*وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم في غاية النصح لهم،*

* والسعي في مصالحهم.*


*{ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ }* 

*أي: يشق عليه الأمر الذي يشق عليكم ويعنتكم.*

*{ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ }*

* فيحب لكم الخير، ويسعى جهده في إيصاله إليكم،*

* ويحرص على هدايتكم إلى الإيمان،*

* ويكره لكم الشر، ويسعى جهده في تنفيركم عنه.*


* { بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }*

* أي: شديد الرأفة والرحمة بهم، أرحم بهم من والديهم.*

*ولهذا كان حقه مقدما على سائر حقوق الخلق،*

* وواجب على الأمة الإيمان به، وتعظيمه، وتعزيره، وتوقيره*


* { فَإِنْ } آمنوا، فذلك حظهم وتوفيقهم،*

* وإن { تَوَلَّوا } عن الإيمان والعمل،*

* فامض على سبيلك، ولا تزل في دعوتك،*


* وقل { حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ } أي: الله كافيَّ في جميع ما أهمني،*

* { لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ } أي: لا معبود بحق سواه.*

*{ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ } أي: اعتمدت ووثقت به،*

* في جلب ما ينفع، ودفع ما يضر،* 


*{ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ } الذي هو أعظم المخلوقات.*

* وإذا كان رب العرش العظيم، الذي وسع المخلوقات،*

* كان ربا لما دونه من باب أولى وأحرى.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 127 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ*

* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ*

* يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ* 

*ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ **

* إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا* 

*إِنَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ*

* لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ بِالْقِسْطِ*

* وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ*

* وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ }*


* { 3 - 4 }*



*يقول تعالى مبينا لربوبيته وإلهيته وعظمته:*

* { إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ }* 

*مع أنه قادر على خلقها في لحظة واحدة،* 

*ولكن لما له في ذلك من الحكمة الإلهية، ولأنه رفيق في أفعاله.*

*ومن جملة حكمته فيها، أنه خلقها بالحق وللحق،*

* ليعرف بأسمائه وصفاته ويفرد بالعبادة.*


*{ ثُمَّ } بعد خلق السماوات والأرض*

* { اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ } استواء يليق بعظمته.*


*{ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ } في العالم العلوي والسفلي من الإماتة والإحياء،* 

*وإنزال الأرزاق، ومداولة الأيام بين الناس،*

* وكشف الضر عن المضرورين،*

* وإجابة سؤال السائلين.*


*فأنواع التدابير نازلة منه وصاعدة إليه،*

* وجميع الخلق مذعنون لعزه* 

*خاضعون لعظمته وسلطانه.*



*{ مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ }*

* فلا يقدم أحد منهم على الشفاعة، ولو كان أفضل الخلق،*

* حتى يأذن الله ولا يأذن، إلا لمن ارتضى،*

* ولا يرتضي إلا أهل الإخلاص والتوحيد له.*



*{ ذَلِكُمْ } الذي هذا شأنه*

* { اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ }*

* أي: هو الله الذي له وصف الإلهية الجامعة لصفات الكمال،*

* ووصف الربوبية الجامع لصفات الأفعال.*


*{ فَاعْبُدُوهُ }*
* أي: أفردوه بجميع ما تقدرون عليه من أنواع العبودية،*


* { أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ }*

* الأدلة الدالة على أنه وحده المعبود المحمود، ذو الجلال والإكرام.*



*فلما ذكر حكمه القدري وهو التدبير العام،* 

*وحكمه الديني وهو شرعه،*

* الذي مضمونه ومقصوده عبادته وحده لا شريك له،*


* ذكر الحكم الجزائي، وهو مجازاته على الأعمال بعد الموت،*

* فقال: { إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا }*

* أي: سيجمعكم بعد موتكم، لميقات يوم معلوم.*


*{ إنه يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده } فالقادر على ابتداء الخلق قادر على إعادته،*

* والذي يرى ابتداءه بالخلق،*

* ثم ينكر إعادته للخلق، فهو فاقد العقل* 

*منكر لأحد المثلين مع إثبات ما هو أولى منه،*

* فهذا دليل عقلي واضح على المعاد.*



* وقد ذكر الدليل النقلي فقال:* 

*{ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا } أي: وعده صادق لا بد من إتمامه*

* { لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } بقلوبهم بما أمرهم الله بالإيمان به.*

*{ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ } بجوارحهم، من واجبات، ومستحبات،* 

*{ بِالْقِسْطِ } أي: بإيمانهم وأعمالهم، جزاء قد بينه لعباده،*

* وأخبر أنه لا تعلم نفس ما أخفى لهم من قرة أعين* 


*{ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا } بآيات الله وكذبوا رسل الله.*

*{ لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ } أي: ماء حار، يشوي الوجوه، ويقطع الأمعاء.*

* { وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } من سائر أصناف العذاب* 

*{ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ } أي: بسبب كفرهم وظلمهم،*

* وما ظلمهم الله ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 128 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


*{ هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا*

*وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ*

*مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ*

*يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ ** 

*إِنَّ فِي اخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ* 

*وَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَّقُونَ }*


*{ 5 - 6 }*


*لما قرر ربوبيته وإلهيته، ذكر الأدلة العقلية الأفقية الدالة على ذلك*

*وعلى كماله في أسمائه وصفاته،* 

*من الشمس والقمر، والسماوات والأرض* 

*وجميع ما خلق فيهما من سائر أصناف المخلوقات،*

*وأخبر أنها آيات { لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } و { لِقَوْمٍ يَتَّقُونَ }* 


*فإن العلم يهدي إلى معرفة الدلالة فيها،*

*وكيفية استنباط الدليل على أقرب وجه،*

*والتقوى تحدث في القلب الرغبة في الخير، والرهبة من الشر،*

*الناشئين عن الأدلة والبراهين، وعن العلم واليقين.*



*وحاصل ذلك أن مجرد خلق هذه المخلوقات بهذه الصفة،*

*دال على كمال قدرة الله تعالى، وعلمه، وحياته، وقيوميته،*


*وما فيها من الأحكام والإتقان والإبداع والحسن،*

*دال على كمال حكمة الله، وحسن خلقه وسعة علمه.*


*وما فيها من أنواع المنافع والمصالح* 

*-كجعل الشمس ضياء، والقمر نورا،*

*يحصل بهما من النفع الضروري وغيره ما يحصل-* 

*يدل ذلك على رحمة الله تعالى واعتنائه بعباده وسعة بره وإحسانه،* 


*وما فيها من التخصيصات*

*دال على مشيئة الله وإرادته النافذة.*



*وذلك دال على أنه وحده المعبود والمحبوب المحمود،*

*ذو الجلال والإكرام والأوصاف العظام،*

*الذي لا تنبغي الرغبة والرهبة إلا إليه،*

*ولا يصرف خالص الدعاء إلا له،* 

*لا لغيره من المخلوقات المربوبات،* 

*المفتقرات إلى الله في جميع شئونها.*



*وفي هذه الآيات الحث والترغيب على التفكر في مخلوقات الله،*

*والنظر فيها بعين الاعتبار، فإن بذلك تنفتح البصيرة،*

*ويزداد الإيمان والعقل، وتقوى القريحة،*

*وفي إهمال ذلك، تهاون بما أمر الله به،*

*وإغلاق لزيادة الإيمان، وجمود للذهن والقريحة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 129 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


*{ وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ*

*وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ* 

*قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ* 

*سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ْ}*


*{ 18 ْ}*



*يقول تعالى: { وَيَعْبُدُونَ ْ}* 

*أي: المشركون المكذبون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 



*{ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ ْ}*

*أي: لا تملك لهم مثقال ذرة من النفع ولا تدفع عنهم شيئا.*


*{ وَيَقُولُونَ ْ} قولا خاليا من البرهان:* 



*{ هَؤُلَاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ْ}*

*أي: يعبدونهم ليقربوهم إلى الله، ويشفعوا لهم عنده،*

*وهذا قول من تلقاء أنفسهم، وكلام ابتكروه هم،*




*ولهذا قال تعالى -مبطلا لهذا القول-:*

*{ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ ْ}* 


*أي: الله تعالى هو العالم،* 

*الذي أحاط علما بجميع ما في السماوات والأرض،* 

*وقد أخبركم بأنه ليس له شريك ولا إله معه،*

*أفأنتم-يا معشر المشركين- تزعمون أنه يوجد له فيها شركاء؟*

*أفتخبرونه بأمر خفي عليه، وعلمتوه؟* 

*أأنتم أعلم أم الله؟*



*فهل يوجد قول أبطل من هذا القول،* 

*المتضمن أن هؤلاء الضلال الجهال السفهاء أعلم من رب العالمين؟* 

*فليكتف العاقل بمجرد تصور هذا القول،*

*فإنه يجزم بفساده وبطلانه:* 



*{ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ْ}*

*أي: تقدس وتنـزه أن يكون له شريك أو نظير،*

*بل هو الله الأحد الفرد الصمد*

*الذي لا إله في السماوات والأرض إلا هو،* 

*وكل معبود في العالم العلوي والسفلي سواه،*

*فإنه باطل عقلا وشرعا وفطرة.*



*{ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ*

*وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ*

*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ ْ}*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 130 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


*{ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ*

* حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا* 

*جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ* 

*وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ*

* دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ*

* لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ **

* فَلَمَّا أَنْجَاهُمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ* 

*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا* 

*ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَنُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ْ}*


*{ 22 - 23 ْ}* 



* { هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ْ}*

* بما يسر لكم من الأسباب المسيرة لكم فيها، وهداكم إليها.*


*{ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ ْ} أي: السفن البحرية*


* { وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ ْ}*

* موافقة لما يهوونه، من غير انزعاج ولا مشقة.*


*{ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا ْ} واطمأنوا إليها، فبينما هم كذلك،* 


*إذ { جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ ْ} شديدة الهبوب* 

*{ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ ْ}*

* أي: عرفوا أنه الهلاك،*

* فانقطع حينئذ تعلقهم بالمخلوقين،*

* وعرفوا أنه لا ينجيهم من هذه الشدة إلا الله وحده،*

* فدَعَوُه مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ*

* ووعدوا من أنفسهم على وجه الإلزام،*

* فقالوا: { لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ ْ}*



* { فَلَمَّا أَنْجَاهُمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ْ}*

* أي: نسوا تلك الشدة وذلك الدعاء، وما ألزموه أنفسهم،* 

*فأشركوا بالله،* 

*من اعترفوا بأنه لا ينجيهم من الشدائد،*

* ولا يدفع عنهم المضايق،* 

*فهلا أخلصوا لله العبادة في الرخاء،*

* كما أخلصوها في الشدة؟!!* 



*ولكن هذا البغي يعود وباله عليهم،* 

*ولهذا قال: { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ْ}*

* أي: غاية ما تؤملون ببغيكم، وشرودكم عن الإخلاص لله،* 

*أن تنالوا شيئًا من حطام الدنيا وجاهها النزر اليسير*

* الذي سينقضي سريعًا، ويمضي جميعًا، ثم تنتقلون عنه بالرغم.*


*{ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ ْ} في يوم القيامة* 

*{ فَنُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ْ}*

* وفي هذا غاية التحذير لهم عن الاستمرار على عملهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 131 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا* 

*ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا مَكَانَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَشُرَكَاؤُكُمْ*

* فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَقَالَ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ **

* فَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ*

* إِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ عِبَادَتِكُمْ لَغَافِلِينَ ** 

*هُنَالِكَ تَبْلُو كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا أَسْلَفَتْ*

* وَرُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلَاهُمُ الْحَقِّ*

* وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ }*

*{ 28 - 30 ْ}*


*يقول تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ْ}* 

*أي: نجمع جميع الخلائق، لميعاد يوم معلوم،*

* ونحضر المشركين، وما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله.*


*{ ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا مَكَانَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَشُرَكَاؤُكُمْ ْ}* 

*أي: الزموا مكانكم ليقع التحاكم والفصل بينكم وبينهم.*

*{ فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ ْ} أي: فرقنا بينهم، بالبعد البدني والقلبي،*

* وحصلت بينهم العداوة الشديدة،* 

*بعد أن بذلوا لهم في الدنيا خالص المحبة وصفو الوداد،* 

*فانقلبت تلك المحبة والولاية بغضًا وعداوة.*


*وتبرأ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ منهم وقالوا: { مَا كُنْتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ ْ}*

* فإننا ننزه الله أن يكون له شريك، أو نديد.*


*{ فَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ* 

*إِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ عِبَادَتِكُمْ لَغَافِلِينَ ْ}*

* ما أمرناكم بها، ولا دعوناكم لذلك،* 

*وإنما عبدتم من دعاكم إلى ذلك،*

* وهو الشيطان*



* كما قال تعالى: 

{ أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ* 

*إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ْ} .* 



*وقال: { وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ*

* أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ*

* قَالُوا* *سُبْحَانَكَ* *أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ*

* بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ ْ}* 


*فالملائكة الكرام والأنبياء والأولياء ونحوهم*

* يتبرؤون* *ممن عبدهم يوم القيامة* 

*ويتنصلون* *من دعائهم إياهم إلى عبادتهم* 

*وهم الصادقون البارون في ذلك،*


* فحينئذ يتحسر المشركون حسرة لا يمكن وصفها،*

* ويعلمون مقدار ما قدموا من الأعمال،*

* وما أسلفوا من رديء الخصال،*

* ويتبين لهم يومئذ أنهم كانوا كاذبين،*

* وأنهم* *مفترون على* *الله**،** قد ضلت عبادتهم،*

* واضمحلت* *معبوداتهم**،*

* وتقطعت بهم الأسباب والوسائل.*



*ولهذا قال تعالى: { هُنَالِكَ ْ} أي: في ذلك اليوم* 

*{ تَبْلُو كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا أَسْلَفَتْ ْ} أي: تتفقد أعمالها وكسبها،*

* وتتبعه بالجزاء، وتجازى بحسبه، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًا فشر،* 

*وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون*

* من قولهم بصحة ما هم عليه من الشرك*

* وأن ما يعبدون من دون الله تنفعهم وتدفع عنهم العذاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 132 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


*{ قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

* أَمْ مَنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ* 

*وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ*

* وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ* 

*فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ **

*فَذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ*

* فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلَّا الضَّلَالُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ **

* كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ْ}*


*{ 31 - 33 ْ}*



*أي: { قل ْ} لهؤلاء الذين أشركوا بالله، ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا*

* - محتجًا عليهم بما أقروا به من توحيد الربوبية،*

* على ما أنكروه من توحيد الألوهية -*


* { مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ْ}*

* بإنزال الأرزاق من السماء، وإخراج أنواعها من الأرض،* 

*وتيسير أسبابها فيها؟*


*{ أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ ْ}* 

*أي: من هو الذي خلقهما وهو مالكهما؟،*

* وخصهما بالذكر من باب التنبيه على المفضول بالفاضل،* 

*ولكمال شرفهما ونفعهما.*


*{ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ ْ}*

* كإخراج أنواع الأشجار والنبات من الحبوب والنوى،*

* وإخراج المؤمن من الكافر، والطائر من البيضة، ونحو ذلك،*


* { وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ْ} عكس هذه المذكورات،*


* { وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ ْ} في العالم العلوي والسفلي،*

* وهذا شامل لجميع أنواع التدابير الإلهية،*


* فإنك إذا سألتهم عن ذلك { فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ ْ}* 

*لأنهم يعترفون بجميع ذلك،*

* وأن الله لا شريك له في شيء من المذكورات.*


*{ فَقُلْ ْ} لهم إلزامًا بالحجة* 

*{ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ ْ} الله فتخلصون له العبادة وحده لا شريك له،* 

*وتخلعون ما تعبدون من دونه من الأنداد والأوثان.*


*{ فَذَلِكُمُ ْ} الذي وصف نفسه بما وصفها به* 

*{ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ ْ} أي: المألوه المعبود المحمود،*

* المربي جميع الخلق بالنعم* 

*وهو: { الْحَقُّ فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلَّا الضَّلَالُ ْ}* 



*فإنه تعالى المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير لجميع الأشياء،* 

*الذي ما بالعباد من نعمة إلا منه،* 

*ولا يأتي بالحسنات إلا هو،*

* ولا يدفع السيئات إلا هو،*

* ذو الأسماء الحسنى والصفات الكاملة العظيمة والجلال والإكرام.*


*{ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ ْ} عن عبادة من هذا وصفه،*

* إلى عبادة الذي ليس له من وجوده إلا العدم،*

* ولا يملك لنفسه نفعًا ولا ضرًا،*

* ولا موتًا ولا حياة ولا نشورًا.*


*فليس له من الملك مثقال ذرة،*

* ولا شركة له بوجه من الوجوه،*

* ولا يشفع عند الله إلا بإذنه،*


* فتبا لمن أشرك به، وويحًا لمن كفر به،*

* لقد عدموا عقولهم، بعد أن عدموا أديانهم،*

* بل فقدوا دنياهم وأخراهم.*


*ولهذا قال تعالى عنهم:*

* { كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ْ}*

* بعد ما أراهم الله من الآيات البينات والبراهين النيرات،*

* ما فيه عبرة لأولي الألباب،*

* وموعظة للمتقين وهدى للعالمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 133 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


*{ قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ*

* قُلِ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ ** 

*قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ*

* قُلِ اللَّهُ يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ* 

*أَفَمَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ* 

*أَمْ مَنْ لَا يَهِدِّي إِلَّا أَنْ يُهْدَى* 

*فَمَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ **

* وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَّا ظَنًّا*

* إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ ْ}*


*{ 34 - 36 ْ}* 



*يقول تعالى - مبينًا عجز آلهة المشركين،*

* وعدم اتصافها بما يوجب اتخاذها آلهة مع الله-*

* { قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ْ} أي: يبتديه* 

*{ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ْ} وهذا استفهام بمعنى النفي والتقرير،*

* أي: ما منهم أحد يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده،*

* وهي أضعف من ذلك وأعجز،*


* { قُلِ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ْ}* 

*من غير مشارك ولا معاون له على ذلك.*


*{ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ ْ}* 

*أي: تصرفون وتنحرفون عن عبادة المنفرد بالابتداء والإعادة* 

*إلى عبادة من لا يخلق شيئًا وهم يخلقون.*


*{ قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ ْ}*

* ببيانه وإرشاده، أو بإلهامه وتوفيقه.*


*{ قُلِ اللَّهُ ْ} وحده* 

*{ يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ ْ} بالأدلة والبراهين، وبالإلهام والتوفيق،*

* والإعانة إلى سلوك أقوم طريق.*


*{ أَمَّنْ لَا يَهِدِّي ْ} أي: لا يهتدي*

* { إِلَّا أَنْ يُهْدَى ْ} لعدم علمه، ولضلاله،*

* وهي شركاؤهم، التي لا تهدي ولا تهتدي إلا أن تهدى*


* { فَمَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ ْ}* 

*أي: أيّ شيء جعلكم تحكمون هذا الحكم الباطل،*

* بصحة عبادة أحد مع الله، بعد ظهور الحجة والبرهان،*

* أنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا الله وحده.*


*فإذا تبين أنه ليس في آلهتهم التي يعبدون مع الله* 

*أوصافا معنوية، ولا أوصافا فعلية، تقتضي أن تعبد مع الله،*

* بل هي متصفة بالنقائص الموجبة لبطلان إلهيتها،*

* فلأي شيء جعلت مع الله آلهة؟*


*فالجواب: أن هذا من تزيين الشيطان للإنسان،*

* أقبح البهتان، وأضل الضلال،*

* حتى اعتقد ذلك وألفه، وظنه حقًا، وهو لا شيء.*


*ولهذا قال: وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء أي:*

* ما يتبعون في الحقيقة شركاء لله،*

* فإنه ليس لله شريك أصلا عقلًا ولا نقلاً،*

* وإنما يتبعون الظن و { إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا ْ}* 

*فسموها آلهة، وعبدوها مع الله،*

* { إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ* 

*مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ ْ} .* 


*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ ْ}*

* وسيجازيهم على ذلك بالعقوبة البليغة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 134 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِنْ قُرْآنٍ وَلَا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ*

* إِلَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ* 

*وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْ رَبِّكَ مِنْ مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ*

* وَلَا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرَ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ ْ}* 

*{ 61 ْ}*




*يخبر تعالى عن عموم مشاهدته،* 

*واطلاعه على جميع أحوال العباد في حركاتهم وسكناتهم،*

* وفي ضمن هذا الدعوة لمراقبته على الدوام* 


*فقال: { وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ ْ}*

* أي: حال من أحوالك الدينية والدنيوية.*


* { وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِنْ قُرْآنٍ ْ}*

* أي: وما تتلو من القرآن الذي أوحاه الله إليك.*


*{ وَلَا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ ْ} صغير أو كبير*

* { إِلَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ ْ}* 

*أي: وقت شروعكم فيه، واستمراركم على العمل به.*


*فراقبوا الله في أعمالكم، وأدوها على وجه النصيحة،*

* والاجتهاد فيها، وإياكم وما يكره الله تعالى،*

* فإنه مطلع عليكم، عالم بظواهركم وبواطنكم.*



*{ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْ رَبِّكَ ْ}*

* أي: ما يغيب عن علمه، وسمعه، وبصره ومشاهدته* 

*{ مِنْ مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ* 

*وَلَا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرَ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ ْ}*

* أي: قد أحاط به علمه، وجرى به قلمه.*



*وهاتان المرتبتان من مراتب القضاء والقدر،*

* كثيرًا ما يقرن الله بينهما،*


* وهما: العلم المحيط بجميع الأشياء،*

* وكتابته المحيطة بجميع الحوادث،*


* كقوله تعالى:* 

*{ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

* إِنَّ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 135 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ** 

*الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ **

* لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ* 

*لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ْ}*


*{ 62 - 64 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى عن أوليائه وأحبائه، ويذكر أعمالهم وأوصافهم، وثوابهم* 

*فقال: { أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ْ}*

* فيما يستقبلونه مما أمامهم من المخاوف والأهوال.*


*{ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ْ} على ما أسلفوا، لأنهم لم يسلفوا إلا صالح الأعمال،*

* وإذا كانوا لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون،*

* ثبت لهم الأمن والسعادة، والخير الكثير الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى.*



*ثم ذكر وصفهم فقال: { الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ْ}*

* بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وبالقدر خيره وشره،* 

*وصدقوا إيمانهم، باستعمال التقوى، بامتثال الأوامر، واجتناب النواهي.*


*فكل من كان مؤمنًا تقيًا كان لله [تعالى] وليًا،* 


*و { لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ ْ}* 


*أما البشارة في الدنيا،*

* فهي: الثناء الحسن، والمودة في قلوب المؤمنين، والرؤيا الصالحة،*

* وما يراه العبد من لطف الله به وتيسيره لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق،*

* وصرفه عن مساوئ الأخلاق.*


*وأما في الآخرة،*

* فأولها البشارة عند قبض أرواحهم،*


* كما قال تعالى:*

* { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ*

* أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ ْ}* 


*وفي القبر ما يبشر به من رضا الله تعالى والنعيم المقيم.*


*وفي الآخرة تمام البشرى بدخول جنات النعيم،*

* والنجاة من العذاب الأليم.*


*{ لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ْ} بل ما وعد الله فهو حق،* 

*لا يمكن تغييره ولا تبديله، لأنه الصادق في قيله،*

* الذي لا يقدر أحد أن يخالفه فيما قدره وقضاه.*



*{ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ْ} لأنه اشتمل على النجاة من كل محذور،*

* والظفر بكل مطلوب محبوب،*


* وحصر الفوز فيه،* 

*لأنه لا فوز لغير أهل الإيمان والتقوى.*


*والحاصل أن البشرى شاملة لكل خير وثواب،* 

*رتبه الله في الدنيا والآخرة، على الإيمان والتقوى،*

* ولهذا أطلق ذلك فلم يقيده.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 136 )

* 
*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { أَلَا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ*

* وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ*

* إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ ** 

*هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا* 

*إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ }*

*{ 66 - 67 ْ}*



*يخبر تعالى: أن له ما في السماوات والأرض، خلقًا وملكًا وعبيدًا،*

* يتصرف فيهم بما شاء من أحكامه،*

* فالجميع مماليك لله، مسخرون، مدبرون،* 

*لا يستحقون شيئًا من العبادة،*

* وليسوا شركاء لله بوجه الوجوه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
ولهذا قال: { وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ*

* إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ ْ} الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئًا* 

*{ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ ْ} في ذلك، خرص كذب وإفك وبهتان.*



*فإن كانوا صادقين في أنها شركاء لله،*

* فليظهروا من أوصافها ما تستحق به مثقال ذرة من العبادة،*

* فلن يستطيعوا،*

* فهل منهم أحد يخلق شيئًا أو يرزق،*

* أو يملك شيئًا من المخلوقات،*

* أو يدبر الليل والنهار، الذي جعله الله قياما للناس؟.*



*و { هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ ْ}*

* في النوم والراحة بسبب الظلمة، التي تغشى وجه الأرض،*

* فلو استمر الضياء، لما قروا، ولما سكنوا.*


*{ و ْ} جعل الله { النَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا ْ} أي: مضيئًا، يبصر به الخلق،*

* فيتصرفون في معايشهم، ومصالح دينهم ودنياهم.*



*{ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ ْ}*

* عن الله، سمع فهم، وقبول، واسترشاد، لا سمع تعنت وعناد،* 

*فإن في ذلك لآيات، لقوم يسمعون،*


* يستدلون بها على أنه وحده المعبود*

* وأنه الإله الحق،*

* وأن إلهية ما سواه باطلة،*

* وأنه الرءوف الرحيم العليم الحكيم.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 137 )*




*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ*

* لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ*

* إِنْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ** 

*قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ **

* مَتَاعٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ*

* ثُمَّ نُذِيقُهُمُ الْعَذَابَ الشَّدِيدَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ ْ}* 

*{ 68 - 70 ْ}*


*يقول تعالى مخبرًا عن بهت المشركين لرب العالمين*

* { قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا ْ}*

* فنزه نفسه عن ذلك بقوله: { سُبْحَانَهُ ْ}* 

*أي: تنزه عما يقول الظالمون في نسبة النقائص إليه علوًا كبيرًا،*



* ثم برهن على ذلك، بعدة براهين:*

*أحدها: قوله: { هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ ْ} أي: الغنى منحصر فيه،*

* وأنواع الغنى مستغرقة فيه،*

* فهو الغني الذي له الغنى التام بكل وجه واعتبار من جميع الوجوه،*

* فإذا كان غنيًا من كل وجه،*

* فلأي شيء يتخذ الولد؟*

*ألحاجة منه إلى الولد،*

* فهذا مناف لغناه فلا يتخذ أحد ولدًا إلا لنقص في غناه.*



*البرهان الثاني، قوله: { لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ ْ}* 

*وهذه كلمة جامعة عامة* 

*لا يخرج عنها موجود من أهل السماوات والأرض،*

* الجميع مخلوقون عبيد مماليك.*


*ومن المعلوم أن هذا الوصف العام ينافي أن يكون له منهم ولد،* 

*فإن الولد من جنس والده، لا يكون مخلوقًا ولا مملوكًا.*

* فملكيته لما في السماوات والأرض عمومًا، تنافي الولادة.*



*البرهان الثالث، قوله: { إِنْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا ْ}*

* أي: هل عندكم من حجة وبرهان يدل على أن لله ولدًا،*

* فلو كان لهم دليل لأبدوه،*

* فلما تحداهم وعجزهم عن إقامة الدليل، علم بطلان ما قالوه.* 

*وأن ذلك قول بلا علم،*


* ولهذا قال: { أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ْ}*

* فإن هذا من أعظم المحرمات.*



*{ قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ ْ}*

* أي: لا ينالون مطلوبهم، ولا يحصل لهم مقصودهم،*

* وإنما يتمتعون في كفرهم وكذبهم في الدنيا قليلاً،* 

*ثم ينتقلون إلى الله، ويرجعون إليه،* 

*فيذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون.* 


*{ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ْ} 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 138 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*

*{ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي*

*فَلَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ*

*وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ **

*وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا* 

*وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ**

*وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ* 

*فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ }

{ 104 - 106 }*



*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، سيد المرسلين،* 

*وإمام المتقين وخير الموقنين:*

*{ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي ْ}*

*أي: في ريب واشتباه، فإني لست في شك منه،*

*بل لدي العلم اليقيني أنه الحق،*

*وأن ما تدعون من دون الله باطل،*

*ولي على ذلك الأدلة الواضحة، والبراهين الساطعة.*


*ولهذا قال: { فَلَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ْ}* 

*من الأنداد، والأصنام وغيرها،*

*لأنها لا تخلق ولا ترزق،*

*ولا تدبر شيئًا من الأمور،*

*وإنما هي مخلوقة مسخرة،*

*ليس فيها ما يقتضي عبادتها.*



*{ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ }*

*أي: هو الله الذي خلقكم، وهو الذي يميتكم، ثم يبعثكم،* 

*ليجازيكم بأعمالكم، فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد،*

*ويصلى له ويخضع ويسجد.*


*{ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا ْ}* 

*أي: أخلص أعمالك الظاهرة والباطنة لله،*

*وأقم جميع شرائع الدين حنيفًا، أي: مقبلاً على الله، معرضًا عما سواه،* 



*{ وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ْ}*

*لا في حالهم، ولا تكن معهم.*


*{ وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ ْ}* 

*وهذا وصف لكل مخلوق،*

*أنه لا ينفع ولا يضر،*

*وإنما النافع الضار، هو الله تعالى.*


*{ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ ْ}*

*بأن دعوت من دون الله، ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك* 

*{ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ْ}* 

*أي: الضارين أنفسهم بإهلاكها،*


*وهذا الظلم هو الشرك كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ ْ}*



*فإذا كان خير الخلق، لو دعا مع الله غيره،*

*لكان من الظالمين المشركين*

*فكيف بغيره ؟!!*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 139 )*


*من سورة يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام*


* { وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ* 

*فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ*

* وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ*

* يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ }*


*{ 107 }*



*هذا من أعظم الأدلة على أن الله وحده المستحق للعبادة،* 

*فإنه النافع الضار، المعطي المانع،*

* الذي إذا مس بضر، كفقر ومرض، ونحوها* 

*{ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ }*

* لأن الخلق، لو اجتمعوا على أن ينفعوا بشيء،* 

*لم ينفعوا إلا بما كتبه الله،*

* ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروا أحدا،*

* لم يقدروا على شيء من ضرره، إذا لم يرده الله،*


* ولهذا قال: { وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ }*

* أي: لا يقدر أحد من الخلق، أن يرد فضله وإحسانه،*



* كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ، فَلَا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا* 

*وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلَا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ }* 



*{ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ }* 

*أي: يختص برحمته من شاء من خلقه،* 

*والله ذو الفضل العظيم،* 


*{ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ } لجميع الزلات، الذي يوفق عبده لأسباب مغفرته،*

* ثم إذا فعلها العبد، غفر الله ذنوبه، كبارها، وصغارها.*


*{ الرَّحِيمِ } الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء،*

* ووصل جوده إلى جميع الموجودات،*

* بحيث لا تستغنى عن إحسانه، طرفة عين،*



* فإذا عرف العبد بالدليل القاطع،*

* أن الله، هو المنفرد بالنعم، وكشف النقم،*

* وإعطاء الحسنات، وكشف السيئات والكربات،* 

*وأن أحدًا من الخلق، ليس بيده من هذا شيء* 

*إلا ما أجراه الله على يده،*

* جزم بأن الله هو الحق،*

* وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 140 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*



*{ وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ* *إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا* 

*وَيَعْلَمُ* *مُسْتَقَرَّهَا* *ومستودعها*

* كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ }* 


*{ 6 }* 


*أي: جميع ما دب على وجه الأرض، من آدمي، أو حيوان بري أو بحري،* 

*فالله تعالى قد تكفل بأرزاقهم وأقواتهم، فرزقها على الله.*


*{ وَيَعْلَمُ* *مُسْتَقَرَّهَا ومستودعها } أي: يعلم مستقر هذه الدواب،*

* وهو: المكان الذي تقيم فيه وتستقر فيه، وتأوي إليه،* 

*ومستودعها: المكان الذي تنتقل إليه في ذهابها ومجيئها،*

* وعوارض أحوالها.*


*{ كُلِّ } من تفاصيل أحوالها* 

*{ فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ }*

* أي: في اللوح المحفوظ المحتوي على جميع الحوادث الواقعة،*

* والتي تقع في السماوات والأرض.*


* الجميع قد أحاط بها علم الله، وجرى بها قلمه،* 

*ونفذت فيها مشيئته، ووسعها رزقه،*

* فلتطمئن القلوب إلى كفاية من* *تكفل* *بأرزاقها،*

*وأحاط* *علما بذواتها، وصفاتها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 141 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*

 
* { وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ*

* وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ*

* لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا* 

*وَلَئِنْ قُلْتَ إِنَّكُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ* 

*لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ }* 

*{ 7 }*


*يخبر تعالى أنه { خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ }*

* أولها يوم الأحد وآخرها يوم الجمعة* 

*{ و } حين خلق السماوات والأرض* 

*{ كَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ } فوق السماء السابعة.*


*فبعد أن خلق السماوات والأرض استوى عليه يدبر الأمور،* 

*ويصرفها كيف شاء من الأحكام القدرية، والأحكام الشرعية.* 



*ولهذا قال: { لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا } أي: ليمتحنكم،*

* إذ خلق لكم ما في السماوات والأرض بأمره ونهيه،*

* فينظر أيكم أحسن عملا.*



*قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله:*

* "أخلصه وأصوبه"* 

*قيل يا أبا علي: "ما أخلصه وأصوبه" ؟.*


*فقال: إن العمل إذا كان خالصا ولم يكن صوابا، لم يقبل.*


*وإذا كان صوابا ولم يكن خالصا لم يقبل،*

* حتى يكون خالصا صوابا.*


*والخالص: أن يكون لوجه الله،*

* والصواب: أن يكون متبعا فيه الشرع والسنة،*



* وهذا كما قال تعالى:*

* { وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }*


*وقال تعالى:*

* { اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ*

* يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ* 

*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا }*



* فالله تعالى خلق الخلق لعبادته ومعرفته بأسمائه وصفاته،* 

*وأمرهم بذلك،*

* فمن انقاد، وأدى ما أمر به، فهو من المفلحين،*

* ومن أعرض عن ذلك، فأولئك هم الخاسرون،*

* ولا بد أن يجمعهم في دار يجازيهم فيها*

* على ما أمرهم به ونهاهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 142 )*

*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*

* { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ* 

*وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ** 

*فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ*

* فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*

* فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ }*

*{ 13 - 14 }*

 
*{ أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ } أي: افترى محمد هذا القرآن؟*

* فأجابهم بقوله: { قُلْ } لهم* 

*{ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ*

* وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }*

* أنه قد افتراه ،*

* فإنه لا فرق بينكم وبينه في الفصاحة والبلاغة،* 

*وأنتم الأعداء حقا، الحريصون بغاية ما يمكنكم على إبطال دعوته،*

* فإن كنتم صادقين، فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات.*


*{ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ } على شيء من ذلكم* 


*{ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ }*

* [من عند الله] لقيام الدليل والمقتضي، وانتفاء المعارض.*



*{ وَأَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ } أي: واعلموا أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ* 

*أي: هو وحده المستحق للألوهية والعبادة،*

* { فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ }*

* أي: منقادون لألوهيته، مستسلمون لعبوديته،*



* وفي هذه الآيات*

* إرشاد إلى أنه لا ينبغي للداعي إلى الله* 

*أن يصده اعتراض المعترضين، ولا قدح القادحين.*


*خصوصا إذا كان القدح لا مستند له،*

* ولا يقدح فيما دعا إليه، وأنه لا يضيق صدره، بل يطمئن بذلك،*

* ماضيا على أمره، مقبلا على شأنه،*



* وأنه لا يجب إجابة اقتراحات المقترحين للأدلة التي يختارونها.* 

*بل يكفي إقامة الدليل السالم عن المعارض،*

* على جميع المسائل والمطالب.*



* وفيها أن هذا القرآن، معجز بنفسه،*

* لا يقدر أحد من البشر أن يأتي بمثله،*

* ولا بعشر سور من مثله، بل ولا بسورة من مثله،*

* لأن الأعداء البلغاء الفصحاء، تحداهم الله بذلك،*

* فلم يعارضوه، لعلمهم أنهم لا قدرة فيهم على ذلك.*



*وفيها: أن مما يطلب فيه العلم، ولا يكفي غلبة الظن،* 

*علم القرآن، وعلم التوحيد،*


* لقوله تعالى:*

* { فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 143 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا*

* نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ **

* أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا النَّارُ* 

*وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }*

*{ 15 - 16 }*


*يقول تعالى: { مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا }*

* أي: كل إرادته مقصورة على الحياة الدنيا،*

* وعلى زينتها من النساء والبنين، والقناطير المقنطرة،* 

*من الذهب، والفضة، والخيل المسومة، والأنعام والحرث.* 

*قد صرف رغبته وسعيه وعمله في هذه الأشياء،*

* ولم يجعل لدار القرار من إرادته شيئا،* 

*فهذا لا يكون إلا كافرا،*

* لأنه لو كان مؤمنا، لكان ما معه من الإيمان*

* يمنعه أن تكون جميع إرادته للدار الدنيا،*

* بل نفس إيمانه وما تيسر له من الأعمال*

* أثر من آثار إرادته الدار الآخرة.*

*ولكن هذا الشقي، الذي كأنه خلق للدنيا وحدها*



* { نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا }*

* أي: نعطيهم ما قسم لهم في أم الكتاب من ثواب الدنيا.*


*{ وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ }*

* أي: لا ينقصون شيئا مما قدر لهم، ولكن هذا منتهى نعيمهم.*


*{ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا النَّارُ }*

* خالدين فيها أبدا، لا يفتَّر عنهم العذاب،*
* وقد حرموا جزيل الثواب.*


*{ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا } أي: في الدنيا،* 

*أي: بطل واضمحل ما عملوه مما يكيدون به الحق وأهله،*

* وما عملوه من أعمال الخير التي لا أساس لها،*

* ولا وجود لشرطها وهو الإيمان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 144 )*
 
*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ*

* وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ*

* أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }* 


*{ 23 }*



*يقول تعالى:{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } بقلوبهم،*

*أي:صدقوا واعترفوا لما أمر الله بالإيمان به،*

*من أصول الدين وقواعده.*


*{ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ }*

* المشتملة على أعمال القلوب والجوارح، وأقوال اللسان.* 


*{ وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ }*

* أي: خضعوا له، واستكانوا لعظمته، وذلوا لسلطانه،* 

*وأنابوا إليه بمحبته، وخوفه، ورجائه، والتضرع إليه.*


*{ أُولَئِكَ } الذين جمعوا تلك الصفات* 

*{ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }*

* لأنهم لم يتركوا من الخير مطلبا، إلا أدركوه،*

* ولا خيرا، إلا سبقوا إليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 145 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { وَإِلَىٰ ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَـٰلِحاً*

* قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ*

* هُوَ أَنشَأَكُمْ مّنَ ٱلاْرْضِ وَٱسْتَعْمَرَكُ  مْ فِيهَا*

* فَٱسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبّى قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ }*

*{ 61 }*


*أي:{ و } أرسلنا { إِلَى ثَمُودَ }* 

*وهم: عاد الثانية، المعروفون، الذين يسكنون الحجر، ووادي القرى،*

* { أَخَاهُمْ } في النسب*

* { صَالِحًا } عبد الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 

*يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده،*



* فـ { قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ }* 

*أي: وحدوه، وأخلصوا له الدين* 

*{ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ }*

* لا من أهل السماء، ولا من أهل الأرض.*



*{ هُوَ أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ } أي: خلقكم فيها* 

*{ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُ  مْ فِيهَا } أي: استخلفكم فيها،*

* وأنعم عليكم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة،*

* ومكنكم في الأرض، تبنون، وتغرسون، وتزرعون،* 

*وتحرثون ما شئتم، وتنتفعون بمنافعها، وتستغلون مصالحها،*


* فكما أنه لا شريك له في جميع ذلك،*

*فلا تشركوا به في عبادته.*



*{ فَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ }* 

*مما صدر منكم، من الكفر، والشرك، والمعاصي, وأقلعوا عنها،*

* { ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ } أي: ارجعوا إليه بالتوبة النصوح، والإنابة،*



* { إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ }*

* أي: قريب ممن دعاه دعاء مسألة، أو دعاء عبادة،*

* يجيبه بإعطائه سؤله، وقبول عبادته، وإثابته عليها، أجل الثواب،* 


*واعلم أن قربه تعالى نوعان: عام، وخاص،*

* فالقرب العام: قربه بعلمه، من جميع الخلق،*

* وهو المذكور في قوله تعالى:*

* { وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ }*


* والقرب الخاص: قربه من عابديه، وسائليه، ومحبيه،*

* وهو المذكور في قوله تعالى { وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ }* 




*وفي هذه الآية، وفي قوله تعالى:*

* { وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ }* 

*وهذا النوع قرب يقتضي إلطافه تعالى،*

* وإجابته لدعواتهم، وتحقيقه لمراداتهم،*

* ولهذا يقرن، باسمه "القريب" اسمه "المجيب"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 146 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { قَالُواْ يٰصَـٰلِحُ قَدْ كُنتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوّا قَبْلَ هَـٰذَا*

* أَتَنْهَانَا أَن نَّعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ ءابَاؤُنَا* 

*وَإِنَّنَا لَفِى شَكّ مّمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ }*

*{ 62 }*


*فلما أمرهم نبيهم صالح عليه السلام ،*

* ورغبهم في الإخلاص لله وحده,*

* ردوا عليه دعوته، وقابلوه أشنع المقابلة.*



*{ قَالُوا يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنْتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا }* 

*أي: قد كنا نرجوك ونؤمل فيك العقل والنفع،*

* وهذا شهادة منهم لنبيهم صالح،*

* أنه ما زال معروفا بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم،*

* وأنه من خيار قومه.*


*ولكنه لما جاءهم بهذا الأمر، الذي لا يوافق أهواءهم الفاسدة,*

* قالوا هذه المقالة التي مضمونها أنك [ قد] كنت كاملا،*

* والآن أخلفت ظننا فيك، وصرت بحالة لا يرجى منك خير.*


*وذنبه، ما قالوه عنه، وهو قولهم:* 

*{ أَتَنْهَانَا أَنْ نَعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا }*

* وبزعمهم أن هذا من أعظم القدح في صالح،*

* كيف قدح في عقولهم، وعقول آبائهم الضالين،*


* وكيف ينهاهم عن عبادة من لا ينفع ولا يضر،* 

*ولا يغني شيئا من الأحجار والأشجار ونحوها.*


*وأمرهم بإخلاص الدين لله ربهم،* 

*الذي لم تزل نعمه عليهم تترى,*

* وإحسانه عليهم دائما ينزل،*

* الذي ما بهم من نعمة  إلا منه،*

* ولا يدفع عنهم السيئات  إلا هو.*


*{ وَإِنَّنَا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ }*

* أي: ما زلنا شاكين فيما دعوتنا إليه،*

* شكا مؤثرا في قلوبنا الريب،* 

*وبزعمهم أنهم لو علموا صحة ما دعاهم إليه لاتبعوه،*

* وهم كذبة في ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 147 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


*{ ذٰلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاء ٱلْقُرَىٰ نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهَا قَائِمٌ وَحَصِيدٌ **

* وَمَا ظَلَمْنَـٰهُمْ وَلَـٰكِن ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ*

* فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ ءالِهَتَهُمُ*

* ٱلَّتِى يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ*

* لَّمَّا جَاء أَمْرُ رَبّكَ*

* وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ }*

*{ 100 -101 }* 



*ولما ذكر قصص هؤلاء الأمم مع رسلهم،*

* قال الله تعالى لرسوله: { ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ ْ}*

* لتنذر به، ويكون آية على رسالتك،*

* وموعظة وذكرى للمؤمنين.*


*{ مِنْهَا قَائِمٌ ْ} لم يتلف، بل بقي من آثار ديارهم، ما يدل عليهم،* 

*{ وَ ْ} منها { حَصِيدٌ ْ} قد تهدمت مساكنهم،*

* واضمحلت منازلهم، فلم يبق لها أثر.*


*{ وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ ْ} بأخذهم بأنواع العقوبات* 

*{ وَلَكِنْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ْ} بالشرك والكفر، والعناد.*



*{ فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ*

* الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ* 

*لَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ ْ}*

* وهكذا كل من التجأ إلى غير الله،*

* لم ينفعه ذلك عند نزول الشدائد.*


*{ وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ ْ}* 

*أي: خسار ودمار،*

* بالضد مما خطر ببالهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 148 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*

*{ فَلَا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلَاءِ*

*مَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ* 

*وَإِنَّا لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ غَيْرَ مَنْقُوصٍ ْ}


{ 109 ْ}* 



*يقول الله تعالى، لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

*{ فَلَا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلَاءِ ْ} المشركون،* 

*أي: لا تشك في حالهم، وأن ما هم عليه باطل,*

*فليس لهم عليه دليل شرعي ولا عقلي،*

*وإنما دليلهم وشبهتهم،*


*أنهم { مَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ ْ}* 


*ومن المعلوم أن هذا، ليس بشبهة، فضلا عن أن يكون دليلا،* 

*لأن أقوال ما عدا الأنبياء، يحتج لها لا يحتج بها،*

*خصوصا أمثال هؤلاء الضالين،*

*الذين كثر خطأهم وفساد أقوالهم في أصول الدين،*

*فإن أقوالهم وإن اتفقوا عليها فإنها خطأ وضلال.*



*{ وَإِنَّا لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ غَيْرَ مَنْقُوصٍ ْ}*

*أي: لا بد أن ينالهم نصيبهم من الدنيا، مما كتب لهم،*

*وإن كثر ذلك النصيب، أو راق في عينك,*

*فإنه لا يدل على صلاح حالهم،*

*فإن الله يعطي الدنيا من يحب، ومن لا يحب،*

*ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين الصحيح، إلا من يحب.*



*والحاصل أنه لا يغتر باتفاق الضالين،* 

*على قول الضالين من آبائهم الأقدمين،* 

*ولا على ما خولهم الله، وآتاهم من الدنيا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 149 )*


 
*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَنْ تَابَ مَعَكَ*

* وَلَا تَطْغَوْا إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ** 

*وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ*

* وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لَا تُنْصَرُونَ ْ}*


*{ 113 ْ}*


*أمر نبيه محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن معه من المؤمنين،*

* أن يستقيموا كما أمروا، فيسلكوا ما شرعه الله من الشرائع،*

* ويعتقدوا ما أخبر الله به من العقائد الصحيحة،* 

*ولا يزيغوا عن ذلك يمنة ولا يسرة، ويدوموا على ذلك،*

* ولا يطغوا بأن يتجاوزوا ما حده الله لهم من الاستقامة.*


*وقوله: { إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ْ}*

* أي: لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء, وسيجازيكم عليها،*

* ففيه ترغيب لسلوك الاستقامة، وترهيب من ضدها،* 


*ولهذا حذرهم عن الميل إلى من تعدى الاستقامة فقال:* 

*{ وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا } أي: لا تميلوا { إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ْ}*

* فإنكم إذا ملتم إليهم، ووافقتموهم على ظلمهم،*

* أو رضيتم ما هم عليه من الظلم*

* { فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ ْ} إن فعلتم ذلك*


* { وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ْ} يمنعونكم من عذاب الله،* 

*ولا يحصلون لكم شيئا، من ثواب الله.*


*{ ثُمَّ لَا تُنْصَرُونَ ْ} أي: لا يدفع عنكم العذاب إذا مسكم،*



* ففي هذه الآية:*

* التحذير من الركون إلى كل ظالم،*

* والمراد بالركون، الميل والانضمام إليه بظلمه وموافقته على ذلك،*

* والرضا بما هو عليه من الظلم.*


*وإذا كان هذا الوعيد في الركون إلى الظلمة،* 

*فكيف حال الظلمة بأنفسهم؟!!*

* نسأل الله العافية من الظلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 150 )*


*من سورة هود ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ* 

*فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ* 

*وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ }*


*{ 123 ْ}*
 

*{ وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }*

* أي: ما غاب فيهما من الخفايا، والأمور الغيبية.*


*{ وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ }*

* من الأعمال والعمال، فيميز الخبيث من الطيب*


* { فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ }* 

*أي: قم بعبادته، وهي جميع ما أمر الله به مما تقدر عليه،*

* وتوكل على الله في ذلك.*


*{ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ } من الخير والشر،* 

*بل قد أحاط علمه بذلك، وجرى به قلمه،*

* وسيجري عليه حكمه، وجزاؤه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 151 )*


*من سورة يوسف ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* {  يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ*

* أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ **

* مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ* 

*مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ*

* إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ*

* أَمَرَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ*

* ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }*


*{ 39 - 40 }*


* { يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ }*

* أي: أرباب عاجزة ضعيفة لا تنفع ولا تضر،*

* ولا تعطي ولا تمنع،*

* وهي متفرقة ما بين أشجار وأحجار وملائكة وأموات،*

* وغير ذلك من أنواع المعبودات التي يتخذها المشركون،* 


*أتلك { خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ } الذي له صفات الكمال،* 

*{ الْوَاحِدُ } في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله*

* فلا شريك له في شيء من ذلك.*


*{ الْقَهَّارُ } الذي انقادت الأشياء لقهره وسلطانه،*

* فما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن*


* { ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها }*


* ومن المعلوم أن من هذا شأنه ووصفه*

* خير من الآلهة المتفرقة التي هي مجرد أسماء،*

* لا كمال لها ولا أفعال لديها.* 


*ولهذا قال: { مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ }* 

*أي: كسوتموها أسماء، سميتموها آلهة،* 

*وهي لا شيء،*

* ولا فيها من صفات الألوهية شيء،* 


*{ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ }*

* بل أنزل الله السلطان بالنهي عن عبادتها وبيان بطلانها،* 

*وإذا لم ينزل الله بها سلطانا،*

* لم يكن طريق ولا وسيلة ولا دليل لها.*


*لأن الحكم لله وحده، فهو الذي يأمر وينهى،*

* ويشرع الشرائع، ويسن الأحكام،* 

*وهو الذي أمركم { أن لا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ }*

* أي: المستقيم الموصل إلى كل خير،*

* وما سواه من الأديان، فإنها غير مستقيمة،*

* بل معوجة توصل إلى كل شر.*


*{ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ } حقائق الأشياء،*

* وإلا فإن الفرق بين عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له،*

* وبين الشرك به، أظهر الأشياء وأبينها.*


*ولكن لعدم العلم من أكثر الناس بذلك،*

* حصل منهم ما حصل من الشرك،*


*فيوسف عليه السلام دعا صاحبي السجن*

* لعبادة الله وحده، وإخلاص الدين له،*

* فيحتمل أنهما استجابا وانقادا، فتمت عليهما النعمة،*

* ويحتمل أنهما لم يزالا على شركهما،*

* فقامت عليهما -بذلك- الحجة،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 152 )*


*من سورة يوسف ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* {يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ* 

*وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ*

* إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }*


*{ 87 - 88 }*


*أي: قال يعقوب عليه السلام لبنيه:* 

*{ يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ }*

* أي: احرصوا واجتهدوا على التفتيش عنهما*


* { وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ }* 

*فإن الرجاء يوجب للعبد السعي والاجتهاد فيما رجاه،*

* والإياس: يوجب له التثاقل والتباطؤ،*

* وأولى ما رجا العباد،*
* فضل الله وإحسانه ورحمته وروحه،* 


*{ إِنَّهُ لَا  يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }* 

*فإنهم لكفرهم يستبعدون رحمته،* 

*ورحمته بعيدة منهم، فلا تتشبهوا بالكافرين.*



*ودل هذا على أنه بحسب إيمان العبد* 

*يكون رجاؤه لرحمة الله وروحه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 153 )*


*من سورة يوسف ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )
*

*{وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ *

وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ * 

وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ

يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ *

وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ * 

أَفَأَمِنُوا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ غَاشِيَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ

أَوْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ } 


{ 103 - 107 }


يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

{ وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ } على إيمانهم

{ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ } فإن مداركهم ومقاصدهم قد أصبحت فاسدة، 

فلا ينفعهم حرص الناصحين عليهم ولو عدمت الموانع، 

بأن كانوا يعلمونهم ويدعونهم إلى ما فيه الخير لهم،

ودفع الشر عنهم، من غير أجر ولا عوض، 

ولو أقاموا لهم من الشواهد والآيات الدالات على صدقهم ما أقاموا.



ولهذا قال: 

{ وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ }

يتذكرون به ما ينفعهم ليفعلوه، وما يضرهم ليتركوه.


{ وَكَأَيِّنْ } أي: 

وكم { مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا }

دالة لهم على توحيد الله { وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ } 



ومع هذا إن وجد منهم بعض الإيمان فلا

{ يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ }

فهم وإن أقروا بربوبية الله تعالى،

وأنه الخالق الرازق المدبر لجميع الأمور،

فإنهم يشركون في ألوهية الله وتوحيده،

فهؤلاء الذين وصلوا إلى هذه الحال

لم يبق عليهم إلا أن يحل بهم العذاب، 

ويفجأهم العقاب وهم آمنون، 



ولهذا قال: 

{ أَفَأَمِنُوا } أي: الفاعلون لتلك الأفعال، المعرضون عن آيات الله 


{ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ غَاشِيَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ } 

أي: عذاب يغشاهم ويعمهم ويستأصلهم،

{ أَوْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً } أي: فجأة 

{ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ } أي: فإنهم قد استوجبوا لذلك،

فليتوبوا إلى الله، ويتركوا ما يكون سببا في عقابهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 154 )*


*من سورة يوسف ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*



* { قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي*

* وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ*
* وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }*


*{ 108 - 109 }*



*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

* { قُلْ } للناس { هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي } أي: طريقي التي أدعو إليها،* 

*وهي السبيل الموصلة إلى الله وإلى دار كرامته،* 

*المتضمنة للعلم بالحق والعمل به وإيثاره،*

* وإخلاص الدين لله وحده لا شريك له،*


*{ أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ } أي: أحثُّ الخلق والعباد إلى الوصول إلى ربهم،*

* وأرغِّبهم في ذلك وأرهِّبهم مما يبعدهم عنه.*


*ومع هذا فأنا { عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ } من ديني،* 

*أي: على علم ويقين من غير شك ولا امتراء ولا مرية.*

* { وَ } كذلك*

* { مَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي } يدعو إلى الله كما أدعو على بصيرة من أمره.*



* { وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ }*

* عما نسب إليه مما لا يليق بجلاله، أو ينافي كماله.*


*{ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }*

* في جميع أموري،*

* بل أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 155 )*


*من سورة الرعد*


* { اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا*

* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ*

* وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى*

* يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ*

* لَعَلَّكُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ }*

*{ 2 }*

 *يخبر تعالى عن انفراده بالخلق والتدبير، والعظمة والسلطان* 

*الدال على أنه وحده المعبود الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له*



* فقال: { اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ }*

* على عظمها واتساعها بقدرته العظيمة،*

* { بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا } أي: ليس لها عمد من تحتها،*

* فإنه لو كان لها عمد، لرأيتموها*


* { ثُمَّ } بعد ما خلق السماوات والأرض*

* { اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ } العظيم الذي هو أعلى المخلوقات،* 

*استواء يليق بجلاله ويناسب كماله.*



*{ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ } لمصالح العباد ومصالح مواشيهم وثمارهم،*

* { كُلِّ } من الشمس والقمر { يَجْرِي } بتدبير العزيز العليم،* 

*{ لأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى } بسير منتظم، لا يفتران ولا ينيان،*

* حتى يجيء الأجل المسمى وهو طي الله هذا العالم،*

* ونقلهم إلى الدار الآخرة التي هي دار القرار،*

* فعند ذلك يطوي الله السماوات ويبدلها، ويغير الأرض ويبدلها.*

* فتكور الشمس والقمر، ويجمع بينهما فيلقيان في النار،*


* ليرى من عبدهما أنهما غير أهل للعبادة؛*

* فيتحسر بذلك أشد الحسرة* 

*وليعلم الذين كفروا أنهم كانوا كاذبين.*



*وقوله { يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ }*

* هذا جمع بين الخلق والأمر،* 

*أي: قد استوى الله العظيم على سرير الملك،*

* يدبر الأمور في العالم العلوي والسفلي، فيخلق ويرزق،*

* ويغني ويفقر، ويرفع أقواما ويضع آخرين،*

* ويعز ويذل، ويخفض ويرفع،* 

*ويقيل العثرات، ويفرج الكربات،* 

*وينفذ الأقدار في أوقاتها التي سبق بها علمه،*

* وجرى بها قلمه،*

* ويرسل ملائكته الكرام لتدبير ما جعلهم على تدبيره.*

*وينـزل الكتب الإلهية على رسله*

* ويبين ما يحتاج إليه العباد من الشرائع والأوامر والنواهي،* 

*ويفصلها غاية التفصيل ببيانها وإيضاحها وتمييزها،*


* { لَعَلَّكُمْ } بسبب ما أخرج لكم من الآيات الأفقية والآيات القرآنية،*

* { بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ } فإن كثرة الأدلة وبيانها ووضوحها،*

* من أسباب حصول اليقين في جميع الأمور الإلهية،*

* خصوصا في العقائد الكبار،*

* كالبعث والنشور والإخراج من القبور.*


*وأيضا فقد علم أن الله تعالى حكيم لا يخلق الخلق سدى،*

* ولا يتركهم عبثا،*

* فكما أنه أرسل رسله وأنزل كتبه لأمر العباد ونهيهم،*

* فلا بد أن ينقلهم إلى دار يحل فيها جزاؤه،*

* فيجازي المحسنين بأحسن الجزاء،*

* ويجازي المسيئين بإساءتهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 156 )*


*من سورة الرعد*


* {اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنْثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الْأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ*

* وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِنْدَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ ** 

*عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعَالِ **

* سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ* 

*وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ **

* لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ* 

*إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ*

* وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ*

* وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ }* 


*{ 8 - 11 }*


*يخبر تعالى بعموم علمه وسعة اطلاعه وإحاطته بكل شيء فقال:*

* { اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنْثَى } من بني آدم وغيرهم،* 


*{ وَمَا تَغِيضُ الْأَرْحَامُ }*

* أي: تنقص مما فيها إما أن يهلك الحمل أو يتضاءل أو يضمحل* 

*{ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ } الأرحام وتكبر الأجنة التي فيها،*


* { وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِنْدَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ }*

* لا يتقدم عليه ولا يتأخر ولا يزيد ولا ينقص*

* إلا بما تقتضيه حكمته وعلمه.*


*فإنه { عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ }*

*في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته* 

*{ الْمُتَعَالِ } على جميع خلقه بذاته وقدرته وقهره.*



*{ سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ } في علمه وسمعه وبصره.*

*{ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ }*

* أي: مستقر بمكان خفي فيه،*

* { وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ } أي: داخل سربه في النهار*

* والسرب هو ما يختفي فيه الإنسان إما جوف بيته* 

*أو غار أو مغارة أو نحو ذلك.*


* { لَه} أي: للإنسان*

* { مُعَقِّبَاتٌ } من الملائكة يتعاقبون في الليل والنهار.* 


*{ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ }* 

*أي: يحفظون بدنه وروحه من كل من يريده بسوء،*

* ويحفظون عليه أعماله، وهم ملازمون له دائما،*

* فكما أن علم الله محيط به،*

* فالله قد أرسل هؤلاء الحفظة على العباد،*

* بحيث لا تخفى أحوالهم ولا أعمالهم، ولا يُنسى منها شيء،*



* { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ }* 

*من النعمة والإحسان ورغد العيش*

* { حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ }*

* بأن ينتقلوا من الإيمان إلى الكفر*

* ومن الطاعة إلى المعصية،* 

*أو من شكر نعم الله إلى البطر بها* 

*فيسلبهم الله عند ذلك إياها.*


*وكذلك إذا غير العباد ما بأنفسهم من المعصية،*

* فانتقلوا إلى طاعة الله،*

* غير الله عليهم ما كانوا فيه من الشقاء*

* إلى الخير والسرور والغبطة والرحمة،*




* { وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا }*

* أي: عذابا وشدة وأمرا يكرهونه،*

* فإن إرادته لا بد أن تنفذ فيهم.*


*فـإنه { لَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ } ولا أحد يمنعهم منه،*

* { وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ }*

* يتولى أمورهم فيجلب لهم المحبوب،* 

*ويدفع عنهم المكروه،*

* فليحذروا من الإقامة على ما يكره الله*

* خشية أن يحل بهم من العقاب*

* ما لا يرد عن القوم المجرمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 157 )*


*من سورة الرعد*


*{هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا*

* وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ **

* وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ*

* وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ*

* وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللَّهِ* 

*وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ }*
*{ 12 - 13 }* 
 

*يقول تعالى: { هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا }* 

*أي: يخاف منه الصواعق والهدم*

* وأنواع الضرر على بعض الثمار ونحوها* 

*ويطمع في خيره ونفعه،* 



*{ وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ }* 

*بالمطر الغزير الذي به نفع العباد والبلاد.*



*{ وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ }* 

*وهو الصوت الذي يسمع من السحاب المزعج للعباد،*

* فهو خاضع لربه مسبح بحمده،*

* { و } تسبح { الْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ }*

* أي: خشعا لربهم خائفين من سطوته،*


* { وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ } وهي هذه النار التي تخرج من السحاب،*


* { فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ } من عباده بحسب ما شاءه وأراده* 


*وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ أي: شديد الحول والقوة*

* فلا يريد شيئا إلا فعله،*

* ولا يتعاصى عليه شيء ولا يفوته هارب.*


*فإذا كان هو وحده الذي يسوق للعباد الأمطار والسحب*

* التي فيها مادة أرزاقهم، وهو الذي يدبر الأمور،*

* وتخضع له المخلوقات العظام*

* التي يخاف منها وتزعج العباد*

* وهو شديد القوة -*

* فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد وحده لا شريك له.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 158 )*


*من سورة الرعد*


* {* *لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ*

* وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ*

* إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُغَ فَاهُ وَمَا هُوَ بِبَالِغِهِ*

* وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ }*



*{ 14 }*


*أي: لله وحده { دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ }*

* وهي: عبادته وحده لا شريك له،*

* وإخلاص دعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة له تعالى،*

* أي: هو الذي ينبغي أن يصرف له الدعاء، والخوف، والرجاء،*

* والحب، والرغبة، والرهبة، والإنابة؛*

* لأن ألوهيته هي الحق،*
* وألوهية غيره باطلة*




* { وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ }* 

*من الأوثان والأنداد التي جعلوها شركاء لله.*


*{ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ }* 

*أي: لمن يدعوها ويعبدها بشيء قليل ولا كثير* 

*لا من أمور الدنيا ولا من أمور الآخرة*


* { إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ } الذي لا تناله كفاه لبعده،* 

*{ لِيَبْلُغَ } ببسط كفيه إلى الماء*

* { فَاهُ } فإنه عطشان ومن شدة عطشه يتناول بيده،*

* ويبسطها إلى الماء الممتنع وصولها إليه، فلا يصل إليه.*



*كذلك الكفار الذين يدعون معه آلهة لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء*

* ولا ينفعونهم في أشد الأوقات إليهم حاجة* 

*لأنهم فقراء كما أن من دعوهم فقراء،* 

*لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء،* 

*وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير.*



*{ وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ }*

* لبطلان ما يدعون من دون الله،*

* فبطلت عباداتهم ودعاؤهم؛*

* لأن الوسيلة تبطل ببطلان غايتها،*


* ولما كان الله تعالى هو الملك الحق المبين،*

* كانت عبادته حقًّا متصلة النفع لصاحبها في الدنيا والآخرة.*



*وتشبيه دعاء الكافرين لغير الله*

* بالذي يبسط كفيه إلى الماء ليبلغ فاه من أحسن الأمثلة؛* 

*فإن ذلك تشبيه بأمر محال،*

* فكما أن هذا محال، فالمشبه به محال،*

* والتعليق على المحال من أبلغ ما يكون في نفي الشيء*


* كما قال تعالى:*

* {إن الذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها*

* لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة*

* حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 159 )*


*من سورة الرعد*

* { قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ قُلِ اللَّهُ*

* قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم  ْ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ*

*لَا يَمْلِكُونَ** لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ* *نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا*

* قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ* 

*أَمْ جَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ خَلَقُوا كَخَلْقِهِ فَتَشَابَهَ الْخَلْقُ عَلَيْهِمْ*
* قُلِ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ }* 


*{ 16 }*


*أي: قل لهؤلاء المشركين به أوثانا وأندادا يحبونها كما يحبون الله،*

* ويبذلون لها أنواع التقربات والعبادات:*

* أفتاهت عقولكم حتى اتخذتم من دونه أولياء* 

*تتولونهم بالعبادة وليسوا بأهل لذلك؟* 


*فإنهم { لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا }*

* وتتركون ولاية من هو كامل الأسماء والصفات،*

* المالك للأحياء والأموات،*

* الذي بيده الخلق والتدبير والنفع والضر؟*


*فما تستوي عبادة الله وحده، وعبادة المشركين به،* 

*كما لا يستوي الأعمى والبصير،*

* وكما لا تستوي الظلمات والنور.*


*فإن كان عندهم شك واشتباه،*

* وجعلوا له شركاء زعموا أنهم خلقوا كخلقه وفعلوا كفعله،*

* فأزلْ عنهم هذا الاشتباه واللبس*

* بالبرهان الدال على توحد الإله بالوحدانية،*


* فقل لهم: { اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ }*

*فإنه من المحال أن يخلق شيء من الأشياء نفسه.*

*ومن المحال أيضا أن يوجد من دون خالق،*

* فتعين أن لها إلها خالقا لا شريك له في خلقه لأنه الواحد القهار،* 


*فإنه لا توجد الوحدة والقهر إلا لله وحده،* 

*فالمخلوقات وكل مخلوق فوقه مخلوق يقهره*

* ثم فوق ذلك القاهر قاهر أعلى منه،*

* حتى ينتهي القهر للواحد القهار،*

* فالقهر والتوحيد متلازمان متعينان لله وحده،*


* فتبين بالدليل العقلي القاهر،* 

*أن ما يدعى من دون الله ليس له شيء من خلق المخلوقات* 

*وبذلك كانت عبادته باطلة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 160 )*


*من سورة الرعد*


*{ أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ*

* وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ*

* أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ*

* بَلْ زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَكْرُهُمْ وَصُدُّوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ* 

*وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ **

* لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ*

* وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ }* 


*{ 33 - 34 }* 


*يقول تعالى: { أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ }*

* بالجزاء العاجل والآجل، بالعدل والقسط،*

* وهو الله تبارك وتعالى كمن ليس كذلك؟*


*ولهذا قال: { وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ }*

* وهو الله الأحد الفرد الصمد،*

* الذي لا شريك له ولا ند ولا نظير،*



* { قُلْ } لهم إن كانوا صادقين:*

* { سَمُّوهُمْ } لتعلم حالهم*

* { أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي الْأَرْضِ }*

* فإنه إذا كان عالم الغيب والشهادة وهو لا يعلم له شريكا،* 

*علم بذلك بطلان دعوى الشريك له،*

*وأنكم بمنـزلة الذي يُعَلِّمُ الله أن له شريكا وهو لا يعلمه،*

* وهذا أبطل ما يكون؛*



* ولهذا قال: { أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ }*

* أي: غاية ما يمكن من دعوى الشريك له تعالى أنه بظاهر أقوالكم.*


*وأما في الحقيقة،*


* فلا إله إلا الله،*

* وليس أحد من الخلق يستحق شيئا من العبادة،*


* ولكن { زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَكْرُهُمْ }*

* الذي مكروه وهو كفرهم وشركهم، وتكذيبهم لآيات الله* 

*{ وَصُدُّوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ }*

* أي: عن الطريق المستقيمة الموصلة إلى الله وإلى دار كرامته،*

* { وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ }*

* لأنه ليس لأحد من الأمر شيء.*


*{ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ }* 

*من عذاب الدنيا لشدته ودوامه،*


* { وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ }*

* يقيهم من عذاب الله،*

* فعذابه إذا وجهه إليهم لا مانع منه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 161 )*

*من سورة الرعد*


*{وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلًا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَذُرِّيَّةً* 

*وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ*

* لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ **

* يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ }* 

*{ 38 - 39 }* 

 *أي: لست أول رسول أرسل إلى الناس حتى يستغربوا رسالتك،*

* { وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلًا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَذُرِّيَّةً }*

* فلا يعيبك أعداؤك بأن يكون لك أزواج وذرية،* 

*كما كان لإخوانك المرسلين،*

* فلأي شيء يقدحون فيك بذلك وهم يعلمون أن الرسل قبلك كذلك؛*

* إلا لأجل أغراضهم الفاسدة وأهوائهم؟* 

*وإن طلبوا منك آية اقترحوها فليس لك من الأمر شيء.*



*{ وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ }*

* والله لا يأذن فيها إلا في وقتها الذي قدره وقضاه،*


* { لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ } لا يتقدم عليه ولا يتأخر عنه،*

* فليس استعجالهم بالآيات أو بالعذاب* 

*موجبا لأن يقدم الله ما كتب أنه يؤخر*

* مع أنه تعالى فعال لما يريد.*



*{ يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ } من الأقدار*

* { وَيُثْبِتُ } ما يشاء منها،*


* وهذا المحو والتغيير في غير ما سبق به علمه وكتبه قلمه* 

*فإن هذا لا يقع فيه تبديل ولا تغيير لأن ذلك محال على الله،*

* أن يقع في علمه نقص أو خلل* 



*ولهذا قال: { وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ }*

* أي: اللوح المحفوظ الذي ترجع إليه سائر الأشياء،*

* فهو أصلها وهي فروع له وشعب.*


*فالتغيير والتبديل يقع في الفروع والشعب،*

* كأعمال اليوم والليلة التي تكتبها الملائكة،* 

*ويجعل الله لثبوتها أسبابا ولمحوها أسبابا،*

* لا تتعدى تلك الأسباب ما رسم في اللوح المحفوظ،*


* كما جعل الله البر والصلة والإحسان*

* من أسباب طول العمر وسعة الرزق،*

* وكما جعل المعاصي سببا لمحق بركة الرزق والعمر،*

* وكما جعل أسباب النجاة من المهالك والمعاطب سببا للسلامة،*

* وجعل التعرض لذلك سببا للعطب،*


* فهو الذي يدبر الأمور بحسب قدرته وإرادته،* 

*وما يدبره منها لا يخالف ما قد علمه وكتبه في اللوح المحفوظ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 162 )*

 
*من سورة إبراهيم ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*

* {أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ كُفْرًا*

* وَأَحَلُّوا قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ **

* جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا وَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ **

* وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ* 

*قُلْ تَمَتَّعُوا فَإِنَّ مَصِيرَكُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ }*

*{ 28 - 30 }*


*يقول تعالى - مبينا حال المكذبين لرسوله من كفار قريش*

* وما آل إليه أمرهم:* 

*{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ كُفْرًا }*

* ونعمة الله هي إرسال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم،* 

*يدعوهم إلى إدراك الخيرات في الدنيا والآخرة*

* وإلى النجاة من شرور الدنيا والآخرة،*

* فبدلوا هذه النعمة بردها،*

* والكفر بها والصد عنها بأنفسهم.*



*{ و } صدهم غيرهم حتى { أَحَلُّوا قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ }*

* وهي النار حيث تسببوا لإضلالهم،*

* فصاروا وبالا على قومهم، من حيث يظن نفعهم،*

* ومن ذلك* 

*أنهم زينوا لهم الخروج يوم " بدر " ليحاربوا الله ورسوله،* 

*فجرى عليهم ما جرى،*

* وقتل كثير من كبرائهم وصناديدهم في تلك الوقعة.*


*{ جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا } أي: يحيط بهم حرها من جميع جوانبهم* 

*{ وَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ }*



* { وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا } أي: نظراء وشركاء*

* { لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ }*

* أي: ليضلوا العباد عن سبيل الله*

* بسبب ما جعلوا لله من الأنداد ودعوهم إلى عبادتها،*


* { قُلْ } لهم متوعدا:* 

*{ تَمَتَّعُوا } بكفركم وضلالكم قليلا،
 فليس ذلك بنافعكم*

* { فَإِنَّ مَصِيرَكُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ }* 

*أي: مآلكم ومقركم ومأواكم فيها وبئس المصير.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 163 )*


*من سورة إبراهيم ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )*


* { وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرٰهِيمُ رَبّ ٱجْعَلْ هَـٰذَا ٱلْبَلَدَ امِنًا*

* وَٱجْنُبْنِى وَبَنِىَّ أَن* *نَّعْبُدَ ٱلأصْنَامَ*

*رَبّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ*

*فَمَن تَبِعَنِى فَإِنَّهُ مِنّى وَمَنْ عَصَانِى فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }*
*{ 35 -36 }*


*{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِنًا } أي:* 

*{ و } اذكر إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام في هذه الحالة الجميلة،*

* إذ قَال: { رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ } أي: الحرم*

* { آمِنًا } فاستجاب الله دعاءه شرعا وقدرا،*

* فحرمه الله في الشرع ويسر من أسباب حرمته قدرا ما هو معلوم،*

* حتى إنه لم يرده ظالم بسوء إلا قصمه الله* 

*كما فعل بأصحاب الفيل وغيرهم.*


*ولما دعا له بالأمن دعا له ولبنيه بالأمن فقال:*

* { وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ }* 

*أي: اجعلني وإياهم جانبا بعيدا عن عبادتها والإلمام بها،*

* ثم ذكر الموجب لخوفه عليه وعلى بنيه*

* بكثرة من افتتن وابتلي بعبادتها*

* فقال:* 
*{ رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ }*
* أي: ضلوا بسببها،* 


*{ فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي }* 

*على ما جئت به من التوحيد والإخلاص لله رب العالمين* 

*{ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي } لتمام الموافقة ومن أحب قوما وتبعهم التحق بهم.*


*{ وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }*

* وهذا من شفقة الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام*

* حيث دعا للعاصين بالمغفرة والرحمة من الله*

* والله تبارك وتعالى أرحم منه بعباده*

* لا يعذب إلا من تمرد عليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 164 )*


*من سورة الحجر*


*{ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ*

* وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ }* 


*{ 9 }*



*{ إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر }*

* أي: القرآن الذي فيه ذكرى لكل شيء* 

*من المسائل والدلائل الواضحة، وفيه يتذكر من أراد التذكر،* 


*{ وإنا له لحافظون }*

* أي: في حال إنزاله وبعد إنزاله،*

* ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له من استراق كل شيطان رجيم،*

* وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله،* 

*واستودعه فيه ثم في قلوب أمته،* 

*وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها والزيادة والنقص،*

* ومعانيه من التبديل،*

* فلا يحرف محرف معنى من معانيه*

* إلا وقيض الله له من يبين الحق المبين،*


* وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين،*

* ومن حفظه أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم،* 

*ولا يسلط عليهم عدوا يجتاحهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 165 )*

*
من سورة الحجر*

*{ وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ }*
 *{ 99 }* 

*{ واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين } أي: الموت*

* أي: استمر في جميع الأوقات على التقرب إلى الله بأنواع العبادات،*

* فامتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر ربه،*

* فلم يزل دائبا في العبادة،*

* حتى أتاه اليقين من ربه صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 166 )*


*من سورة النحل*

* { أَفَمَنْ يَخْلُقُ كَمَنْ لَا يَخْلُقُ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ ** 

*وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ **

*وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ **

* وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ **

*أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ **

* إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ*

* فَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مُنْكِرَةٌ وَهُمْ مُسْتَكْبِرُونَ **

* لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ*

* إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ }* 


*{ 17 - 23 }*


*لما ذكر تعالى ما خلقه من المخلوقات العظيمة،*

* وما أنعم به من النعم العميمة*

* ذكر أنه لا يشبهه أحد ولا كفء له ولا ند له*

* فقال: { أَفَمَنْ يَخْلُقُ } جميع المخلوقات وهو الفعال لما يريد*

* { كَمَنْ لَا يَخْلُقُ } شيئا لا قليلا ولا كثيرا،* 


*{ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ }*

* فتعرفون أن المنفرد بالخلق أحق بالعبادة كلها،*

* فكما أنه واحد في خلقه وتدبيره*

*فإنه واحد في إلهيته وتوحيده وعبادته.*


*وكما أنه ليس له مشارك إذ أنشأكم وأنشأ غيركم،*

* فلا تجعلوا له أندادا في عبادته بل أخلصوا له الدين،*


* { وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ } عددا مجردا عن الشكر*

* { لَا تُحْصُوهَا } فضلا عن كونكم تشكرونها،*

* فإن نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة على العباد بعدد الأنفاس واللحظات،*

* من جميع أصناف النعم مما يعرف العباد،*

* ومما لا يعرفون وما يدفع عنهم من النقم فأكثر من أن تحصى،* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }*

* يرضى منكم باليسير من الشكر مع إنعامه الكثير.*


*وكما أن رحمته واسعة وجوده عميم ومغفرته شاملة للعباد* 

*فعلمه محيط بهم، { يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ }* 


*بخلاف من عبد من دونه،*

* فإنهم { لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا } قليلا ولا كثيرا* 

*{ وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ }* 

*فكيف يخلقون شيئا مع افتقارهم في إيجادهم إلى الله تعالى؟"*


*ومع هذا ليس فيهم من أوصاف الكمال شيء لا علم، ولا غيره*

* { أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ } فلا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تعقل شيئا،*

* أفتتخذ هذه آلهة من دون رب العالمين،*

* فتبا لعقول المشركين ما أضلها وأفسدها،*

* حيث ضلت في أظهر الأشياء فسادا،*

* وسووا بين الناقص من جميع الوجوه فلا أوصاف كمال،*

* ولا شيء من الأفعال،*

* وبين الكامل من جميع الوجوه*

* الذي له كل صفة كمال وله من تلك الصفة أكملها وأعظمها،* 

*فله العلم المحيط بكل الأشياء والقدرة العامة*

* والرحمة الواسعة التي ملأت جميع العوالم،*

* والحمد والمجد والكبرياء والعظمة،* 

*التي لا يقدر أحد من الخلق أن يحيط ببعض أوصافه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولهذا قال:* 

*{ إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }*

* وهو الله الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد.*

*فأهل الإيمان والعقول أجلته قلوبهم وعظمته،* 

*وأحبته حبا عظيما،* 

*وصرفوا له كل ما استطاعوا من القربات البدنية والمالية،* 

*وأعمال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح،*

* وأثنوا عليه بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته وأفعاله المقدسة،* 



*{ فَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مُنْكِرَةٌ }*

* لهذا الأمر العظيم الذي لا ينكره إلا أعظم الخلق جهلا وعنادا* 

*وهو: توحيد الله* 

*{ وَهُمْ مُسْتَكْبِرُونَ } عن عبادته.*


*{ لَا جَرَمَ } أي: حقا لا بد*

* { أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ } من الأعمال القبيحة* 


*{ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ }* 

*بل يبغضهم أشد البغض، وسيجازيهم من جنس عملهم* 


*{ إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي* 

*سيدخلون جهنم داخرين }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 167 )*

*من سورة النحل*
*{ قَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَأَتَى اللَّهُ بُنْيَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ* 
*فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَأَتَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ ** 
*ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُخْزِيهِمْ*  
*وَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَالَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُشَاقُّونَ فِيهِمْ*  
*قَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ إِنَّ الْخِزْيَ الْيَوْمَ وَالسُّوءَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ * }* 
*{ 26 - 27 }* 

*{ قَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ }*
 
*برسلهم واحتالوا بأنواع الحيل على رد ما جاءوهم به* 
*وبنوا من مكرهم قصورا هائلة،* 
*{ فَأَتَى اللَّهُ بُنْيَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ }*
 
*أي: جاءها الأمر من أساسها وقاعدتها،*  
*{ فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ }*
 
*فصار ما بنوه عذابا عذبوا به،*  
*{ وَأَتَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ }*
 
*وذلك أنهم ظنوا أن هذا البنيان سينفعهم ويقيهم العذاب* 
*فصار عذابهم فيما بنوه وأصَّلوه.* 
*وهذا من أحسن الأمثال في إبطال الله مكر أعدائه.* 
*فإنهم فكروا وقدروا فيما جاءت به الرسل لما كذبوهم* 
*وجعلوا لهم أصولا وقواعد من الباطل يرجعون إليها،* 
*ويردون بها ما جاءت [ به] الرسل،* 
*واحتالوا أيضا على إيقاع المكروه والضرر بالرسل ومن تبعهم،* 
*فصار مكرهم وبالا عليهم، فصار تدبيرهم فيه تدميرهم،*  
*وذلك لأن مكرهم سيئ*  
*{ ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله }*
 

*هذا في الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى،* 

*ولهذا قال: { ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُخْزِيهِمْ }*
 
*أي: يفضحهم على رءوس الخلائق*  
*ويبين لهم كذبهم وافتراءهم على الله.* 

*{ وَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُشَاقُّونَ فِيهِمْ }* 
*أي: تحاربون وتعادون الله وحزبه لأجلهم* 
*وتزعمون أنهم شركاء لله،* 
*فإذا سألهم هذا السؤال*  
*لم يكن لهم جواب إلا الإقرار بضلالهم، والاعتراف بعنادهم*  

*فيقولون*  
*{ ضلوا عنا 

وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين }*
 

*{ قَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ }أي: العلماء الربانيون*
 
*{ إِنَّ الْخِزْيَ الْيَوْمَ }أي: يوم القيامة*
 
*{ وَالسُّوءَ } أي: العذاب { عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ }*
 

*وفي هذا فضيلة أهل العلم،* 
*وأنهم الناطقون بالحق في هذه الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد،* 
*وأن لقولهم اعتبارا عند الله وعند خلقه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 168 )*


*من سورة النحل*

* { وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ*

* نَحْنُ وَلَا آبَاؤُنَا وَلَا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ*

* كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ* 

*فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ }* 

*{ 35 }*


*أي: احتج المشركون على شركهم بمشيئة الله،*

* وأن الله لو شاء ما أشركوا، ولا حرموا شيئا من [الأنعام]*

* التي أحلها كالبحيرة والوصيلة والحام ونحوها من دونه،* 


*وهذه حجة باطلة،*

* فإنها لو كانت حقا ما عاقب الله الذين من قبلهم*

* حيث أشركوا به فعاقبهم أشد العقاب.*

* فلو كان يحب ذلك منهم لما عذبهم،*

* وليس قصدهم بذلك إلا رد الحق الذي جاءت به الرسل،*

* وإلا فعندهم علم أنه لا حجة لهم على الله.*


*فإن الله أمرهم ونهاهم ومكنهم من القيام بما كلفهم*

* وجعل لهم قوة ومشيئة تصدر عنها أفعالهم.*

* فاحتجاجهم بالقضاء والقدر من أبطل الباطل،* 

*هذا وكل أحد يعلم بالحس قدرة الإنسان على كل فعل يريده*

* من غير أن ينازعه منازع،*

* فجمعوا بين تكذيب الله وتكذيب رسله*

* وتكذيب الأمور العقلية والحسية،* 



*{ فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ ْ}* 

*أي: البين الظاهر الذي يصل إلى القلوب،*

* ولا يبقى لأحد على الله حجة،*

* فإذا بلغتهم الرسل أمر ربهم ونهيه،*

* واحتجوا عليهم بالقدر، فليس للرسل من الأمر شيء،*

* وإنما حسابهم على الله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 169 )*


*من سورة النحل*


* { وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا*

* أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ*

* فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ* 

*فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ* 

* إِنْ تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ* 

*وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ }* 


*{ 36 - 37 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى أن حجته قامت على جميع الأمم،*

* وأنه ما من أمة متقدمة أو متأخرة إلا وبعث الله فيها رسولا،*

* وكلهم متفقون على دعوة واحدة ودين واحد،* 

*وهو عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له* 


*{ أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ }*

* فانقسمت الأمم بحسب استجابتها لدعوة الرسل وعدمها قسمين،*

* { فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ } فاتبعوا المرسلين علما وعملا،* 


*{ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ } فاتبع سبيل الغي.*


*{ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ } بأبدانكم وقلوبكم* 

*{ فَانْظُروا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ }*

* فإنكم سترون من ذلك العجائب،*

* فلا تجدون مكذبا إلا كان عاقبته الهلاك.*



*{ إِنْ تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ } وتبذل جهدك في ذلك*

* { فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ }*

* ولو فعل كل سبب لم يهده إلا الله،*

* { وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ }*

* ينصرونهم من عذاب الله ويقونهم بأسه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 170 )*


*من سورة النحل
*

*{ وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَا يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَمُوتُ

بَلَى وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا

وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ * 

لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ 

وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ *

إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ 

أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ } 

{ 38 - 40 }


يخبر تعالى عن المشركين المكذبين لرسوله أنهم

{ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ }

أي: حلفوا أيمانا مؤكدة مغلظة على تكذيب الله، 

وأن الله لا يبعث الأموات،

ولا يقدر على إحيائهم بعد أن كانوا ترابا،


قال تعالى مكذبا لهم:

{ بَلَى } سيبعثهم ويجمعهم ليوم لا ريب فيه

{ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا } لا يخلفه ولا يغيره 

{ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }

ومن جهلهم العظيم إنكارهم للبعث والجزاء،


ثم ذكر الحكمة في الجزاء والبعث فقال:

{ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُم الَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ }

من المسائل الكبار والصغار، فيبين حقائقها ويوضحها. 



{ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ }

حين يرون أعمالهم حسرات عليهم،

وما نفعتهم آلهتهم التي يدعون مع الله من شيء

لما جاء أمر ربك، 

وحين يرون ما يعبدون حطبا لجهنم،

وتكور الشمس والقمر وتتناثر النجوم،

ويتضح لمن يعبدها أنها عبيد مسخرات، 

وأنهن مفتقرات إلى الله في جميع الحالات،

وليس ذلك على الله بصعب ولا شديد

فإنه إذا أراد شيئا قال له:

كن فيكون،

من غير منازعة ولا امتناع،

بل يكون على طبق ما أراده وشاءه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 171 )*


*من سورة النحل*



*{ أَفَأَمِنَ الَّذِينَ مَكَرُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ اللَّهُ بِهِمُ الْأَرْضَ*

* أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ ** 

*أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ فِي تَقَلُّبِهِمْ فَمَا هُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ **

* أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ عَلَى تَخَوُّفٍ* 

*فَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }* 



*{ 45 - 47 ْ}* 


*هذا تخويف من الله تعالى لأهل الكفر والتكذيب وأنواع المعاصي،* 

*من أن يأخذهم بالعذاب على غرَّة وهم لا يشعرون،*

* إما أن يأخذهم العذاب من فوقهم،*

* أو من أسفل منهم بالخسف وغيره،*

* وإما في حال تقلُّبهم وشغلهم وعدم خطور العذاب ببالهم،*

* وإما في حال تخوفهم من العذاب،*

* فليسوا بمعجزين لله في حالة من هذه الأحوال،*

* بل هم تحت قبضته ونواصيهم بيده .* 



*ولكنه رءوف رحيم لا يعاجل العاصين بالعقوبة،* 

*بل يمهلهم ويعافيهم ويرزقهم وهم يؤذونه ويؤذون أولياءه،*

* ومع هذا يفتح لهم أبواب التوبة،*

* ويدعوهم إلى الإقلاع من السيئات التي تضرهم،*

* ويعدهم بذلك أفضل الكرامات،*

* ومغفرة ما صدر منهم من الذنوب،*


* فليستح المجرم من ربه*


* أن تكون نعم الله عليه نازلة في جميع اللحظات*

* ومعاصيه صاعدة إلى ربه في كل الأوقات،* 

*وليعلم أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل* 

*وأنه إذا أخذ العاصي أخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر،*

* فليتب إليه، وليرجع في جميع أموره إليه فإنه رءوف رحيم.*


* فالبدار البدار إلى رحمته الواسعة وبره العميم*

* وسلوك الطرق الموصلة إلى فضل الرب الرحيم،*

* ألا وهي تقواه والعمل بما يحبه ويرضاه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 172 )*


*من سورة النحل*


* { أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَتَفَيَّأُ ظِلَالُهُ*

* عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِلَّهِ وَهُمْ دَاخِرُونَ **

* وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ* 

*مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ **

* يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }* 

*{ 48 - 50 ْ}*


*يقول تعالى: { أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا }*

* أي: الشاكون في توحيد ربهم وعظمته وكماله،*

* { إِلَى مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ }*

* أي: إلى جميع مخلوقاته وكيف تتفيأ أظلتها،* 

*{ عَن الْيَمِينِ } وعن { الشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِلَّهِ }*

* أي: كلها ساجدة لربها خاضعة لعظمته وجلاله،* 

*{ وَهُمْ دَاخِرُونَ }* 

*أي: ذليلون تحت التسخير والتدبير والقهر،* 

*ما منهم أحد إلا وناصيته بيد الله وتدبيره عنده.* 



*{ وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ }*

* من الحيوانات الناطقة والصامتة،*

* { وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ } الكرام*

* خصهم بعد العموم لفضلهم وشرفهم وكثرة عبادتهم* 

*ولهذا قال: { وَهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ }*

* أي: عن عبادته على كثرتهم وعظمة أخلاقهم وقوتهم*


* كما قال تعالى:*

* { لَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِلَّهِ* 

*وَلَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ }*


* { يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ }*

* لما مدحهم بكثرة الطاعة والخضوع لله،* 

*مدحهم بالخوف من الله* 

*الذي هو فوقهم بالذات والقهر، وكمال الأوصاف،*

* فهم أذلاء تحت قهره.*


* { وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }* 

*أي: مهما أمرهم الله تعالى امتثلوا لأمره، طوعا واختيارا،*



* وسجود المخلوقات لله تعالى قسمان:*

* سجود اضطرار ودلالة على ما له من صفات الكمال،*

* وهذا عام لكل مخلوق من مؤمن وكافر*

* وبر وفاجر وحيوان ناطق وغيره،*


* وسجود اختيار*

*يختص بأوليائه وعباده المؤمنين من الملائكة وغيرهم [من المخلوقات].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 173 )*


*من سورة النحل*


* { وَقَالَ اللَّهُ لَا تَتَّخِذُوا إِلَهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ*

* إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ **

* وَلَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الدِّينُ وَاصِبًا*

* أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَتَّقُونَ **

* وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ*

* ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ **

* ثُمَّ إِذَا كَشَفَ الضُّرَّ عَنْكُمْ*

* إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْكُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ يُشْرِكُونَ **

* لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ فَتَمَتَّعُوا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ }* 
 
*{ 51 - 55 ْ}*

*يأمر تعالى بعبادته وحده لا شريك له،*

* ويستدل على ذلك بانفراده بالنعم والوحدانية*

* فقال: { لَا تَتَّخِذُوا إِلَهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ }* 

*أي: تجعلون له شريكا في إلهيته،*

* وهو { إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }* 

*متوحد في الأوصاف العظيمة متفرد بالأفعال كلها.*

* فكما أنه الواحد في ذاته وأسمائه ونعوته وأفعاله،*

* فلتوحِّدوه في عبادته،*


* ولهذا قال: { فَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ }* 

*أي: خافوني وامتثلوا أمري، واجتنبوا نهيي*

* من غير أن تشركوا بي شيئا من المخلوقات،*

* فإنها كلها لله تعالى مملوكة.* 



*{ وَلَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الدِّينُ وَاصِبًا }*

* أي: الدين والعبادة والذل في جميع الأوقات لله وحده*

* على الخلق أن يخلصوه لله وينصبغوا بعبوديته.* 


*{ أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَتَّقُونَ } من أهل الأرض أو أهل السماوات*

* فإنهم لا يملكون لكم ضرا ولا نفعا،* 

*والله المنفرد بالعطاء والإحسان* 


*{ وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ } ظاهرة وباطنة* 

*{ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ } لا أحد يشركه فيها،*

* { ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ } من فقر ومرض وشدة*


* { فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ } أي: تضجون بالدعاء والتضرع* 

*لعلمكم أنه لا يدفع الضر والشدة إلا هو،* 


*فالذي انفرد بإعطائكم ما تحبون، وصرف ما تكرهون،*

* هو الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له وحده.*

* ولكن كثيرا من الناس يظلمون أنفسهم،* 

*ويجحدون نعمة الله عليهم إذا نجاهم من الشدة* 

*فصاروا في حال الرخاء أشركوا به بعض مخلوقاته الفقيرة،*


* ولهذا قال:* 

*{ ِليَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ }*

*أي: أعطيناهم حيث نجيناهم من الشدة، وخلصناهم من المشقة،*

* { فَتَمَتَّعُوا } في دنياكم قليلا* 

*{ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ } عاقبة كفركم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 174 )*


*من سورة النحل*

*{ وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ نَصِيبًا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ*

*تَاللَّهِ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَفْتَرُونَ **

*وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ الْبَنَاتِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ **

*وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالْأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ **

*يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ*

*أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ*

*أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ **

*لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ*

*وَلِلَّهِ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى*

*وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } 

{ 56 - 60 }*


*يخبر تعالى عن جهل المشركين وظلمهم وافترائهم على الله الكذب،*

*وأنهم يجعلون لأصنامهم*

*التي لا تعلم ولا تنفع ولا تضر -*

*نصيبا مما رزقهم الله وأنعم به عليهم،*

*فاستعانوا برزقه على الشرك به،*

*وتقربوا به إلى أصنام منحوتة،*



*كما قال تعالى:*

*{ وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا*

*فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا*

*فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلَا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ } الآية،*


*{ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَفْتَرُونَ }*

*وقال: { ءَاللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ **

*وَمَا ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ }* 

*فيعاقبهم على ذلك أشد العقوبة.* 



*{ وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ الْبَنَاتِ }*

*حيث قالوا عن الملائكة العباد المقربين: إنهم بنات الله* 

*{ وَلَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ }* 

*أي: لأنفسهم الذكور حتى إنهم يكرهون البنات كراهة شديدة،*

*فكان أحدهم { وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُم بِالْأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا }*

*من الغم الذي أصابه*

*{ وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ } أي: كاظم على الحزن والأسف إذا بشِّر بأنثى،*

*وحتى إنه يفتضح عند أبناء جنسه* 

*ويتوارى منهم من سوء ما بشر به.* 


*ثم يعمل فكره ورأيه الفاسد فيما يصنع بتلك البنت التي بشّر بها* 

*{ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ } أي: يتركها من غير قتل على إهانة وذل*

*{ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ }*

*أي: يدفنها وهي حية وهو الوأد الذي ذم الله به المشركين،* 


*{ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ }*

*إذ وصفوا الله بما لا يليق بجلاله من نسبة الولد إليه.*

*ثم لم يكفهم هذا حتى نسبوا له أردأ القسمين،*

*وهو الإناث اللاتي يأنفون بأنفسهم عنها ويكرهونها،*

*فكيف ينسبونها لله تعالى؟! فبئس الحكم حكمهم.*


*ولما كان هذا من أمثال السوء التي نسبها إليه أعداؤه المشركون،*

*قال تعالى: { لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ }*

*أي: المثل الناقص والعيب التام،* 



*{ وَلِلَّهِ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى }*

*وهو كل صفة كمال وكل كمال في الوجود فالله أحق به،*

*من غير أن يستلزم ذلك نقصا بوجه،*

*وله المثل الأعلى في قلوب أوليائه،*

*وهو التعظيم والإجلال والمحبة والإنابة والمعرفة.*


*{ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ }*

*الذي قهر جميع الأشياء وانقادت له المخلوقات بأسرها،* 

*{ الْحَكِيمُ }* 

*الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها*

*فلا يأمر ولا يفعل إلا ما يحمد عليه ويثنى على كماله فيه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 175 )*


*من سورة النحل*


* { وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ مَا يَكْرَهُونَ*

* وَتَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُهُمُ الْكَذِبَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ الْحُسْنَى*

* لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ النَّارَ وأَنَّهُم مُفْرَطُونَ **

* تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ*

* فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ*

* فَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيم }* 

*{ 62 - 63 }*



*يخبر تعالى أن المشركين { وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ مَا يَكْرَهُونَ }*

* من البنات، ومن الأوصاف القبيحة وهو الشرك*

* بصرف شيء من العبادات إلى بعض المخلوقات* 

*التي هي عبيد لله،*

* فكما أنهم يكرهون، ولا يرضون أن يكون عبيدهم*

* -وهم مخلوقون من جنسهم-* 

*شركاء لهم فيما رزقهم الله* 

*فكيف يجعلون له شركاء من عبيده ؟"* 


*{ وَ } هم مع هذه الإساءة العظيمة* 

*{ تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُهُمُ الْكَذِبَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ الْحُسْنَى }*

* أي: أن لهم الحالة الحسنة في الدنيا والآخرة،*

* رد عليهم بقوله: { لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ النَّارَ وَأَنَّهُمْ مُفْرَطُونَ }* 

*مقدمون إليها ماكثون فيها غير خارجين منها أبدا.* 


*بيَّن تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* أنه ليس هو أول رسول كُذِّب فقال [تعالى]:*

* { تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ }*

* رسلا يدعونهم إلى التوحيد،*


* { فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ }*

* فكذبوا الرسل، وزعموا أن ما هم عليه هو الحق*

* المنجي من كل مكروه* 

*وأن ما دعت إليه الرسل فهو بخلاف ذلك،*

* فلما زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم،*

* صار وليهم في الدنيا، فأطاعوه واتبعوه وتولوه.* 


*{ أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي*

* وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا }*


* { وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }*

* في الآخرة حيث تولوا عن ولاية الرحمن،*

* ورضوا بولاية الشيطان فاستحقوا لذلك عذاب الهوان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 176 )*


*من سورة النحل*

* { وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ رِزْقًا مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ شَيْئًا* 

*وَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ* 

*فَلَا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثَالَ*

* إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ* 

* ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا عَبْدًا مَمْلُوكًا لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ*

* وَمَنْ رَزَقْنَاهُ مِنَّا رِزْقًا حَسَنًا فَهُوَ يُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ سِرًّا وَجَهْرًا* 

*هَلْ يَسْتَوُونَ*

* الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ* 

* وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا رَجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا أَبْكَمُ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ*

* وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَى مَوْلَاهُ أَيْنَمَا يُوَجِّهْهُ لَا يَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ* 

*هَلْ يَسْتَوِي هُوَ وَمَنْ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ*

* وَهُوَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ }* 

*{ 73 - 76 }*


*يخبر تعالى عن جهل المشركين وظلمهم*

* أنهم يعبدون من دونه آلهة اتخذوها شركاء لله،*

* والحال أنهم لا يملكون لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض،*

* فلا ينـزلون مطرا،*

* ولا رزقا ولا ينبتون من نبات الأرض شيئا،*

* ولا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات والأرض*

* ولا يستطيعون لو أرادوا،*

* فإن غير المالك للشيء ربما كان له قوة واقتدار على ما ينفع من يتصل به،*

* وهؤلاء لا يملكون ولا يقدرون.*


*فهذه صفة آلهتهم كيف جعلوها مع الله،*

* وشبهوها بمالك الأرض والسماوات*

* الذي له الملك كله والحمد كله والقوة كلها؟"*



*ولهذا قال: { فَلَا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثَالَ }*

* المتضمنة للتسوية بينه وبين خلقه*

* { إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ }*

* فعلينا أن لا نقول عليه بلا علم*

* وأن نسمع ما ضربه العليم من الأمثال*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلهذا ضرب تعالى مثلين له ولمن يعبد من دونه،*


* أحدهما عبد مملوك أي:*

* رقيق لا يملك نفسه ولا يملك من المال والدنيا شيئا،*

* والثاني حرٌّ غنيٌّ*

* قد رزقه الله منه رزقا حسنا من جميع أصناف المال*

* وهو كريم محب للإحسان، فهو ينفق منه سرا وجهرا،*

* هل يستوي هذا وذاك؟!*

* لا يستويان مع أنهما مخلوقان،*




*فإذا كانا لا يستويان،*

* فكيف يستوي المخلوق العبد*

* الذي ليس له ملك ولا قدرة ولا استطاعة،*

* بل هو فقير من جميع الوجوه*

* بالرب الخالق المالك لجميع الممالك*

* القادر على كل شيء؟"*



*ولهذا حمد نفسه واختص بالحمد بأنواعه فقال:* 

*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ }*

* فكأنه قيل:*

* إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلم سوَّى المشركون آلهتهم بالله؟*

* قال: { بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }*

* فلو علموا حقيقة العلم لم يتجرؤوا على الشرك العظيم.*



*والمثل الثاني مثل { رَجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا أَبْكَمُ } لا يسمع ولا ينطق*

* و { لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ } لا قليل ولا كثير*

* { وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَى مَوْلَاهُ }*

* أي: يخدمه مولاه، ولا يستطيع هو أن يخدم نفسه*

* فهو ناقص من كل وجه،*

* فهل يستوي هذا ومن كان يأمر بالعدل وهو على صراط مستقيم،*

* فأقواله عدل وأفعاله مستقيمة،*


* فكما أنهما لا يستويان* 

*فلا يستوي من عبد من دون الله وهو لا يقدر على شيء من مصالحه،*

* فلولا قيام الله بها لم يستطع شيئا منها،*

* ولا يكون كفوا وندا*

* لمن لا يقول إلا الحق،*

* ولا يفعل إلا ما يحمد عليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 177 )*


*من سورة النحل* 

* { وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

* وَمَا أَمْرُ السَّاعَةِ إِلَّا كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ* 

*إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }* 

*{ 77 }*

*أي: هو تعالى المنفرد بغيب السماوات والأرض،*

* فلا يعلم الخفايا والبواطن والأسرار إلا هو،*

* ومن ذلك علم الساعة فلا يدري أحد متى تأتي إلا الله،*

* فإذا جاءت وتجلت لم تكن* 

*{ إِلَّا كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ }*

* من ذلك فيقوم الناس من قبورهم إلى يوم بعثهم ونشورهم*

* وتفوت الفرص لمن يريد الإمهال،*


* { إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }*

* فلا يستغرب على قدرته الشاملة إحياؤه للموتى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 178 )*


*من سورة النحل


{ وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا 

ثُمَّ لَا يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَلَا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ *

وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الْعَذَابَ فَلَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ

وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ *

وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا شُرَكَاءَهُمْ 

قَالُوا رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ شُرَكَاؤُنَا الَّذِينَ كُنَّا نَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِكَ 

فَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلَ إِنَّكُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ *

وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَى اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ السَّلَمَ

وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ } 

{ 84 - 87 }

يخبر تعالى عن حال الذين كفروا في يوم القيامة

وأنه لا يقبل لهم عذر ولا يرفع عنهم العقاب

وأن شركاءهم تـتبرأ منهم 

ويقرون على أنفسهم بالكفر والافتراء على الله


فقال: { وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا }

يشهد عليهم بأعمالهم وماذا أجابوا به الداعي إلى الهدى

وذلك الشهيد الذي يبعثه الله أزكى الشهداء وأعدلهم 

وهم الرسل الذين إذا شهدوا تم عليهم الحكم.


فـ { لَا يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا } في الاعتذار

لأن اعتذارهم بعد ما علم يقينا بطلان ما هم عليه،

اعتذار كاذب لا يفيدهم شيئا،

وإن طلبوا أيضا الرجوع إلى الدنيا ليستدركوا

لم يجابوا ولم يعتبوا،


بل يبادرهم العذاب الشديد الذي لا يخفف عنهم

من غير إنظار ولا إمهال من حين يرونه 

لأنهم لا حساب عليهم لأنهم لا حسنات لهم

وإنما تعد أعمالهم وتحصى ويوقفون عليها ويقرون بها ويفتضحون.



{ وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا شُرَكَاءَهُمْ }

يوم القيامة وعلموا بطلانها ولم يمكنهم الإنكار.


{ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ شُرَكَاؤُنَا الَّذِينَ كُنَّا نَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِكَ }

ليس عندها نفع ولا شفع،

فنوَّهوا بأنفسهم ببطلانها، وكفروا بها،

وبدت البغضاء والعداوة بينهم وبينها،


{ فَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلَ } 

أي: ردت عليهم شركاؤهم قولهم،

فقالت لهم: { إِنَّكُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ } 

حيث جعلتمونا شركاء لله ،

وعبدتمونا معه فلم نأمركم بذلك،

ولا زعمنا أن فينا استحقاقا للألوهية فاللوم عليكم.


فحينئذ استسلموا لله

وخضعوا لحكمه 

وعلموا أنهم مستحقون للعذاب.


{ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ }

فدخلوا النار وقد امتلأت قلوبهم من مقت أنفسهم

ومن حمد ربهم وأنه لم يعاقبهم إلا بما كسبوا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 179 )*


*من سورة النحل
*

*{ فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ

مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ *

إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ *

إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ

وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ }* 

*{ 98 - 100 }


أي: فإذا أردت القراءة لكتاب الله الذي هو أشرف الكتب وأجلها

وفيه صلاح القلوب والعلوم الكثيرة

فإن الشيطان أحرص ما يكون على العبد 

عند شروعه في الأمور الفاضلة،

فيسعى في صرفه عن مقاصدها ومعانيها.


فالطريق إلى السلامة من شره الالتجاء إلى الله،

والاستعاذة به من شره، 


فيقول القارئ: { أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم }

متدبرا لمعناها، معتمدا بقلبه على الله في صرفه عنه، 

مجتهدا في دفع وساوسه وأفكاره الرديئة 

مجتهدا على السبب الأقوى في دفعه،

وهو التحلي بحلية الإيمان والتوكل.



فإن الشيطان { لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ } أي: تسلط 

{ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ } وحده لا شريك له 

{ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ } فيدفع الله عن المؤمنين المتوكلين عليه 

شر الشيطان ولا يبق له عليهم سبيل.



{ إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ } أي: تسلطه 

{ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ } أي: يجعلونه لهم وليا،

وذلك بتخليهم عن ولاية الله، 

ودخولهم في طاعة الشيطان،

وانضمامهم لحزبه،

فهم الذين جعلوا له ولاية على أنفسهم،

فأزَّهم إلى المعاصي أزًّا وقادهم إلى النار قَوْدًا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 180 )*


*من سورة النحل*


* { مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ*

* إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ*

* وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا*

* فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ **

* ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ*

* وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ **

* أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ*

* وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ **

* لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }* 
*{ 106 - 109 }*



*يخبر تعالى عن شناعة حال { مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ }* 

*فعمى بعد ما أبصر ورجع إلى الضلال بعد ما اهتدى،*

* وشرح صدره بالكفر راضيا به مطمئنا*

* أن لهم الغضب الشديد من الرب الرحيم*

* الذي إذا غضب لم يقم لغضبه شيء وغضب عليهم كل شيء،* 


*{ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } أي: في غاية الشدة مع أنه دائم أبدا.*



*و { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ }*

* حيث ارتدوا على أدبارهم طمعا في شيء من حطام الدنيا،* 

*ورغبة فيه وزهدا في خير الآخرة،*

* فلما اختاروا الكفر على الإيمان منعهم الله الهداية فلم يهدهم*

* لأن الكفر وصفهم، فطبع على قلوبهم فلا يدخلها خير،*

* وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم فلا ينفذ منها ما ينفعهم*

* ويصل إلى قلوبهم.*


* فشملتهم الغفلة وأحاط بهم الخذلان،*

* وحرموا رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شيء،*

* وذلك أنها أتتهم فردوها، وعرضت عليهم فلم يقبلوها.*


*{ لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }*

* الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة* 

*وفاتهم النعيم المقيم وحصلوا على العذاب الأليم.*



*وهذا بخلاف من أكره على الكفر وأجبر عليه،*

* وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان؛ راغب فيه* 

*فإنه لا حرج عليه ولا إثم،* 

*ويجوز له النطق بكلمة الكفر عند الإكراه عليها.*


*ودل ذلك على أن كلام المكره على الطلاق أو العتاق*

* أو البيع أو الشراء أو سائر العقود أنه لا عبرة به،*

* ولا يترتب عليه حكم شرعي،*

* لأنه إذا لم يعاقب على كلمة الكفر إذا أكره عليها* 

*فغيرها من باب أولى وأحرى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 181 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


* { وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ*

* أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي ‎وَكِيلًا **

* ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ*

* إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا }*
 
*{ 2 -3 }*


*كثيرا ما يقرن الباري بين نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* ونبوة موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين كتابيهما وشريعتيهما*

* لأن كتابيهما أفضل الكتب وشريعتيهما أكمل الشرائع*

* ونبوتيهما أعلى النبوات وأتباعهما أكثر المؤمنين،*


*ولهذا قال هنا: { وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ } الذي هو التوراة* 

*{ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ }*

* يهتدون به في ظلمات الجهل إلى العلم بالحق.*


*{ أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي وَكِيلًا }*

* أي: وقلنا لهم ذلك وأنزلنا إليهم الكتاب لذلك*

* ليعبدوا الله وحده وينيبوا إليه* 

*ويتخذوه وحده وكيلا ومدبرا لهم في أمر دينهم ودنياهم*

* ولا يتعلقوا بغيره من المخلوقين*

* الذين لا يملكون شيئا ولا ينفعونهم بشيء.*



*{ ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ }* 

*أي: يا ذرية من مننا عليهم وحملناهم مع نوح،*

* { إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا }*

* ففيه التنويه بالثناء على نوح عليه السلام*

* بقيامه بشكر الله واتصافه بذلك*

* والحث لذريته أن يقتدوا به في شكره ويتابعوه عليه،*

* وأن يتذكروا نعمة الله عليهم* 

*إذ أبقاهم واستخلفهم في الأرض وأغرق غيرهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 182 )*

*من سورة الإسراء*

*{ وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَائِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ

وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَابًا يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورًا *

اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا* 

مَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا

وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى 

وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا }

{ 13 - 15 }


وهذا إخبار عن كمال عدله أن كل إنسان يلزمه طائره في عنقه،

أي: ما عمل من خير وشر يجعله الله ملازما له لا يتعداه إلى غيره،

فلا يحاسب بعمل غيره ولا يحاسب غيره بعمله.


{ وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَابًا يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورًا }

فيه ما عمله من الخير والشر حاضرا صغيره وكبيره 

ويقال له: { اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا } 

وهذا من أعظم العدل والإنصاف أن يقال للعبد: 

حاسب نفسك ليعرف بما عليه من الحق الموجب للعقاب.


{ مَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ

وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا

وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى 

وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا } 


أي: هداية كل أحد وضلاله لنفسه لا يحمل أحد ذنب أحد،

ولا يدفع عنه مثقال ذرة من الشر، 

والله تعالى أعدل العادلين لا يعذب أحدا 

حتى تقوم عليه الحجة بالرسالة ثم يعاند الحجة.


وأما من انقاد للحجة أو لم تبلغه حجة الله تعالى

فإن الله تعالى لا يعذبه.


واستدل بهذه الآية

على أن أهل الفترات وأطفال المشركين لا يعذبهم الله

حتى يبعث إليهم رسولا لأنه منزه عن الظلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 183 )*


*من سورة الإسراء
* 
*{ لَا تَجْعَلْ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ 

فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُومًا مَخْذُولًا } 

{ 22 }


أي: لا تعتقد أن أحدا من المخلوقين يستحق شيئا من العبادة

ولا تشرك بالله أحدا منهم 

فإن ذلك داع للذم والخذلان، 

فالله وملائكته ورسله قد نهوا عن الشرك

وذموا من عمله أشد الذم 

ورتبوا عليه من الأسماء المذمومة والأوصاف المقبوحة

ما كان به متعاطيه أشنع الخلق وصفا وأقبحهم نعتا.


وله من الخذلان في أمر دينه ودنياه 

بحسب ما تركه من التعلق بربه،


فمن تعلق بغيره فهو مخذول 

قد وكل إلى من تعلق به

ولا أحد من الخلق ينفع أحدا إلا بإذن الله،

كما أن من جعل مع الله إلها آخر له الذم والخذلان،


فمن وحده وأخلص دينه لله 

وتعلق به دون غيره

فإنه محمود معان في جميع أحواله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 184 )*



*من سورة الإسراء
*


*{ وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ... }* 

*{ 23 }* 


*لما نهى تعالى عن الشرك به أمر بالتوحيد فقال:

{ وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ } قضاء دينيا وأمر أمرا شرعيا 

{ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا }

أحدا من أهل الأرض والسماوات الأحياء والأموات.


{ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ } 

لأنه الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي له كل صفة كمال، 

وله من تلك الصفة أعظمها 

على وجه لا يشبهه أحد من خلقه، 

وهو المنعم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة

الدافع لجميع النقم الخالق الرازق المدبر لجميع الأمور


فهو المتفرد بذلك كله 

وغيره ليس له من ذلك شيء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 185 )*



*من سورة الإسراء
*

*{ وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِيَذَّكَّرُوا وَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلَّا نُفُورًا *

قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ

إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا *

سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا * 

تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ

وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ 

إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا }* 

*{ 41-44 } 


يخبر تعالى أنه صرف لعباده في هذا القرآن أي:

نوع الأحكام ووضحها وأكثر من الأدلة والبراهين على ما دعا إليه،

ووعظ وذكر لأجل أن يتذكروا ما ينفعهم فيسلكوه وما يضرهم فيدعوه.


ولكن أبى أكثر الناس إلا نفورا عن آيات الله

لبغضهم للحق ومحبتهم ما كانوا عليه من الباطل 

حتى تعصبوا لباطلهم ولم يعيروا آيات الله لهم سمعا

ولا ألقوا لها بالا.



ومن أعظم ما صرف فيه الآيات والأدلة التوحيد

الذي هو أصل الأصول،

فأمر به ونهى عن ضده 

وأقام عليه من الحجج العقلية والنقلية شيئا كثيرا

بحيث من أصغى إلى بعضها لا تدع في قلبه شكا ولا ريبا.



ومن الأدلة على ذلك هذا الدليل العقلي الذي ذكره هنا فقال: 

{ قُلْ } للمشركين الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر: 

{ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ } 

أي: على موجب زعمهم وافترائهم


{ إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا } 

أي: لاتخذوا سبيلا إلى الله بعبادته والإنابة إليه

والتقرب وابتغاء الوسيلة،

فكيف يجعل العبد الفقير الذي يرى شدة افتقاره لعبودية ربه

إلها مع الله؟! 

هل هذا إلا من أظلم الظلم وأسفه السفه؟".



فعلى هذا المعنى تكون هذه الآية كقوله تعالى:

{ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ }


وكقوله تعالى:

{ وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

فَيَقُولُ أَأَنْتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ

قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ } 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويحتمل أن المعنى في قوله:


{ قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ 

إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا }

أي: لطلبوا السبيل وسعوا في مغالبة الله تعالى،

فإما أن يعلوا عليه فيكون من علا وقهر هو الرب الإله،

فأما وقد علموا أنهم يقرون أن آلهتهم التي يعبدون من دون الله

مقهورة مغلوبة ليس لها من الأمر شيء 

فلم اتخذوها وهي بهذه الحال؟


فيكون هذا كقوله تعالى: 

{ مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ

إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ } 



{ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى } أي: تقدس وتنـزه وعلت أوصافه 

{ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ } من الشرك به واتخاذ الأنداد معه 

{ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا } فعلا قدره وعظم وجلت كبرياؤه التي لا تقادر

أن يكون معه آلهة

فقد ضل من قال ذلك ضلالا مبينا وظلم ظلما كبيرا.



لقد تضاءلت لعظمته المخلوقات العظيمة

وصغرت لدى كبريائه السماوات السبع ومن فيهن

والأرضون السبع ومن فيهن 

{ والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة

والسماوات مطويات بيمينه } 


وافتقر إليه العالم العلوي والسفلي فقرا ذاتيا

لا ينفك عن أحد منهم في وقت من الأوقات.


هذا الفقر بجميع وجوهه فقر من جهة الخلق والرزق والتدبير، 

وفقر من جهة الاضطرار إلى أن يكون معبودهم ومحبوبهم 

الذي إليه يتقربون وإليه في كل حال يفزعون،



ولهذا قال: 

{ تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ

وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ }

من حيوان ناطق وغير ناطق ومن أشجار ونبات وجامد وحي وميت 

{ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ } بلسان الحال ولسان المقال. 

{ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ }

أي: تسبيح باقي المخلوقات التي على غير لغتكم 

بل يحيط بها علام الغيوب.



{ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا }

حيث لم يعاجل بالعقوبة من قال فيه قولا

تكاد السماوات والأرض تتفطر منه وتخر له الجبال

ولكنه أمهلهم وأنعم عليهم وعافاهم ورزقهم ودعاهم إلى بابه 

ليتوبوا من هذا الذنب العظيم ليعطيهم الثواب الجزيل ويغفر لهم ذنبهم،

فلولا حلمه ومغفرته لسقطت السماوات على الأرض

ولما ترك على ظهرها من دابة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 186 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


 
*{ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا* 

*وَإِذَا ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَحْدَهُ* 
*وَلَّوْا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِمْ نُفُورًا **  
*نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ... }*  
*{ 46-47 }*  


*{ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً }* 
*أي: أغطية وأغشية لا يفقهون معها القرآن* 
*بل يسمعونه سماعا تقوم به عليهم الحجة،* 
*{ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا } أي: صمما عن سماعه،* 

*{ وَإِذَا ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي الْقُرْآن }* 
*داعيا لتوحيده ناهيا عن الشرك به.* 
*{ وَلَّوْا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِمْ نُفُورًا }* 
*من شدة بغضهم له ومحبتهم لما هم عليه من الباطل،* 

*كما قال تعالى:*  
*{ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ*  
*اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ* 
*وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ }*  


*{ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ }*  
*أي: إنما منعناهم من الانتفاع عند سماع القرآن* 
*لأننا نعلم أن مقاصدهم سيئة* 
*يريدون أن يعثروا على أقل شيء ليقدحوا به،* 
*وليس استماعهم لأجل الاسترشاد وقبول الحق* 
*وإنما هم متعمدون على عدم اتباعه،*  
*ومن كان بهذه الحالة لم يفده الاستماع شيئا .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 187 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


* { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ*

* فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلَا تَحْوِيلًا ** 

*أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ* 

*وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ*

* إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا }* 

*{ 56-57 }*


*يقول تعالى:*

* { قُلْ } للمشركين بالله الذين اتخذوا من دونه أندادا*

* يعبدونهم كما يعبدون الله ويدعونهم كما يدعونه* 

*ملزما لهم بتصحيح ما زعموه واعتقدوه إن كانوا صادقين:*


*{ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ } آلهة من دون الله فانظروا* 

*هل ينفعونكم أو يدفعون عنكم الضر،*

* فإنهم لا { يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ }*

* من مرض أو فقر أو شدة ونحو ذلك فلا يدفعونه بالكلية،*

* { وَلَا } يملكون أيضا تحويله من شخص إلى آخر* 

*من شدة إلى ما دونها.*


*فإذا كانوا بهذه الصفة فلأي شيء تدعونهم من دون الله؟* 

*فإنهم لا كمال لهم ولا فعال نافعة،*

* فاتخاذهم آلهة نقص في الدين والعقل وسفه في الرأي.*



*ومن العجب* 


*أن السفه عند الاعتياد والممارسة وتلقيه عن الآباء الضالين بالقبول*

* يراه صاحبه هو الرأي: السديد والعقل المفيد.*


*ويرى إخلاص الدين لله الواحد الأحد الكامل*

* المنعم بجميع النعم الظاهرة والباطنة* 

*هو السفه والأمر المتعجب منه كما قال المشركون:*

* { أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب }* 


*ثم أخبر أيضا أن الذين يعبدونهم من دون الله في شغل شاغل عنهم* 

*باهتمامهم بالافتقار إلى الله وابتغاء الوسيلة إليه*

* فقال: { أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ } من الأنبياء والصالحين والملائكة*

* { يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ }* 

*أي: يتنافسون في القرب من ربهم*

* ويبذلون ما يقدرون عليه من الأعمال الصالحة*

* المقربة إلى الله تعالى وإلى رحمته،*

* ويخافون عذابه فيجتنبون كل ما يوصل إلى العذاب.*


*{ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا }*

* أي: هو الذي ينبغي شدة الحذر منه والتوقي من أسبابه.*



*وهذه الأمور الثلاثة الخوف والرجاء والمحبة* 

*التي وصف الله بها هؤلاء المقربين عنده* 

*هي الأصل والمادة في كل خير.*


*فمن تمت له تمت له أموره* 

*وإذا خلا القلب منها ترحلت عنه الخيرات وأحاطت به الشرور.*


*وعلامة المحبة* 


*ما ذكره الله أن يجتهد العبد في كل عمل يقربه إلى الله*

* وينافس في قربه بإخلاص الأعمال كلها لله*

* والنصح فيها وإيقاعها على أكمل الوجوه المقدور عليها،*

* فمن زعم أنه يحب الله بغير ذلك فهو كاذب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 188 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


* { وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فِي الْبَحْرِ* 

*ضَلَّ مَنْ تَدْعُونَ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ* 

*فَلَمَّا نَجَّاكُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ أَعْرَضْتُمْ*

* وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ كَفُورًا **

* أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ الْبَرِّ*

* أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ وَكِيلًا **

* أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ تَارَةً أُخْرَى* 

*فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفًا مِنَ الرِّيحِ فَيُغْرِقَكُمْ بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ* 

*ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعًا }*

*{67-69 }*


*ومن رحمته الدالة على أنه وحده المعبود دون ما سواه* 

*أنهم إذا مسهم الضر في البحر فخافوا من الهلاك لتراكم الأمواج* 

*ضل عنهم ما كانوا يدعون من دون الله في حال الرخاء*

* من الأحياء والأموات،*


* فكأنهم لم يكونوا يدعونهم في وقت من الأوقات*

* لعلمهم أنهم ضعفاء عاجزون عن كشف الضر*

* وصرخوا بدعوة فاطر الأرض والسماوات*

* الذي تستغيث به في شدائدها جميع المخلوقات*

* وأخلصوا له الدعاء والتضرع في هذه الحال.*


*فلما كشف الله عنهم الضر ونجاهم إلى البر*

* ونسوا ما كانوا يدعون إليه من قبل وأشركوا به* 

*من لا ينفع ولا يضر ولا يعطي ولا يمنع* 

*وأعرضوا عن الإخلاص لربهم ومليكهم،*



* وهذا من جهل الإنسان وكفره فإن الإنسان كفور للنعم،* 

*إلا من هدى الله فمن عليه بالعقل السليم واهتدى إلى الصراط المستقيم،* 

*فإنه يعلم أن الذي يكشف الشدائد وينجي من الأهوال* 

*هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد وتخلص له سائر الأعمال*

* في الشدة والرخاء واليسر والعسر.*



*وأما من خذل ووكل إلى عقله الضعيف*

* فإنه لم يلحظ وقت الشدة* 

*إلا مصلحته الحاضرة وإنجاءه في تلك الحال.*


*فلما حصلت له النجاة وزالت عنه المشقة* 

*ظن بجهله أنه قد أعجز الله*

* ولم يخطر بقلبه شيء من العواقب الدنيوية*

* فضلا عن أمور الآخرة.*



*ولهذا ذكرهم الله بقوله:* 

*{ أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ الْبَرِّ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا }* 

*أي: فهو على كل شيء قدير*

* إن شاء أنزل عليكم عذابا من أسفل منكم بالخسف*

* أو من فوقكم بالحاصب* 

*وهو العذاب الذي يحصبهم فيصبحوا هالكين،*

* فلا تظنوا أن الهلاك لا يكون إلا في البحر.*



*وإن ظننتم ذلك فأنتم آمنون من { أَنْ يُعِيدَكُمْ } في البحر* 

*{ تَارَةً أُخْرَى فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفًا مِنَ الرِّيحِ }*

* أي: ريحا شديدة جدا تقصف ما أتت عليه.*


*{ فَيُغْرِقَكُمْ بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعًا }* 

*أي: تبعة ومطالبة فإن الله لم يظلمكم مثقال ذرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 189 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


*{ قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ*

* فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلًا }* 

*{ 84 }* 


*أي: { قُلْ كُلٌّ } من الناس* 

*{ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ } أي: على ما يليق به من الأحوال،*

* إن كان من الصفوة الأبرار،*

* لم يشاكلهم إلا عملهم لرب العالمين.* 


*ومن كان من غيرهم من المخذولين،*

* لم يناسبهم إلا العمل للمخلوقين،* 

*ولم يوافقهم إلا ما وافق أغراضهم.*


*{ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلًا }*

* فيعلم من يصلح للهداية فيهديه*

* ومن لا يصلح لها فيخذله ولا يهديه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 190 )*




*من سورة الإسراء*


* { قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ*

* لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ*

* وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا }* 

*{ 88 }*


*وهذا دليل قاطع، وبرهان ساطع على صحة ما جاء به الرسول وصدقه،*

* حيث تحدى الله الإنس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله،*

* وأخبر أنهم لا يأتون بمثله،*

* ولو تعاونوا كلهم على ذلك لم يقدروا عليه.*



*ووقع كما أخبر الله،*


* فإن دواعي أعدائه المكذبين به متوفرة على رد ما جاء به*

* بأي: وجه كان، وهم أهل اللسان والفصاحة،*

* فلو كان عندهم أدنى تأهل وتمكن من ذلك لفعلوه.*


*فعلم بذلك،*

* أنهم أذعنوا غاية الإذعان، طوعًا وكرهًا،*

* وعجزوا عن معارضته.*



*وكيف يقدر المخلوق من تراب، الناقص من جميع الوجوه،*

* الذي ليس له علم ولا قدرة ولا إرادة ولا مشيئة*

* ولا كلام ولا كمال إلا من ربه،*

* أن يعارض كلام رب الأرض والسماوات،*

* المطلع على سائر الخفيات،*

* الذي له الكمال المطلق، والحمد المطلق، والمجد العظيم،*

* الذي لو أن البحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر مدادًا،*

* والأشجار كلها أقلام،*

* لنفذ المداد، وفنيت الأقلام،*

* ولم تنفد كلمات الله.*


*فكما أنه ليس أحد من المخلوقين مماثلاً لله في أوصافه*

* فكلامه من أوصافه،*

* التي لا يماثله فيها أحد،* 

*فليس كمثله شيء، في ذاته، وأسمائه، وصفاته، وأفعاله*

* تبارك وتعالى.*


*فتبًا لمن اشتبه عليه كلام الخالق بكلام المخلوق،*

* وزعم أن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم افتراه على الله*

* واختلقه من نفسه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 191 )*


*من سورة الإسراء*


*{ قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ*

* أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى*

* وَلَا تَجْهَرْ بِصَلَاتِكَ وَلَا تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلًا ** 

*وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا*

* وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ* 

*وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ* 

*وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا }* 

*{ 110-111 }*



*بقول تعالى لعباده: { ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ } أي: أيهما شئتم.* 

*{ أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }*

* أي: ليس له اسم غير حسن، حتى ينهى عن دعائه به،*

* أي: اسم دعوتموه به، حصل به المقصود،*

* والذي ينبغي أن يدعى في كل مطلوب، مما يناسب ذلك الاسم.*


*{ وَلَا تَجْهَرْ بِصَلَاتِكَ } أي: قراءتك* 

*{ وَلَا تُخَافِتْ بِهَا } فإن في كل من الأمرين محذورًا.*

* أما الجهر، فإن المشركين المكذبين به إذا سمعوه سبوه،*

* وسبوا من جاء به.*


*وأما المخافتة، فإنه لا يحصل المقصود لمن أراد استماعه مع الإخفاء* 

*{ وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ } أي: بين الجهر والإخفات*

* { سَبِيلًا } أي: تتوسط فيما بينهما.*


*{ وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ }*

* له الكمال والثناء والحمد والمجد من جميع الوجوه،*

* المنزه عن كل آفة ونقص.*


*{ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ }*

* بل الملك كله لله الواحد القهار،*

* فالعالم العلوي والسفلي كلهم مملوكون لله،*

* ليس لأحد من الملك شيء.*


*{ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ }* 

*أي: لا يتولى أحدًا من خلقه ليتعزز به ويعاونه،*

* فإنه الغني الحميد، الذي لا يحتاج إلى أحد من المخلوقات،* 

*في الأرض ولا في السماوات،* 

*ولكنه يتخذ أولياء إحسانًا منه إليهم ورحمة بهم* 

*{ الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور }* 



*{ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا }* 

*أي: عظمه وأجله بالإخبار بأوصافه العظيمة،* 

*وبالثناء عليه، بأسمائه الحسنى،* 

*وبتحميده بأفعاله المقدسة،* 

*وبتعظيمه وإجلاله بعبادته وحده لا شريك له،*

* وإخلاص الدين كله له.*

----------


## يزيد السحيباني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 192 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ*

* إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى ** 

*وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا شَطَطًا ** 

*هَؤُلَاءِ قَوْمُنَا اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً* 

*لَوْلَا يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ* 

*فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا }* 

*{ 13-15 }*


* { إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ }*

* وهذا من جموع القلة، يدل ذلك على أنهم دون العشرة،* 

*{ آمَنُوا } بالله وحده لا شريك له من دون قومهم،* 

*فشكر الله لهم إيمانهم، فزادهم هدى،*

* أي: بسبب أصل اهتدائهم إلى الإيمان، زادهم الله من الهدى،* 

*الذي هو العلم النافع، والعمل الصالح،*

* كما قال تعالى: { ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى }* 


*{ وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ } أي صبرناهم وثبتناهم،*

* وجعلنا قلوبهم مطمئنة في تلك الحالة المزعجة،*

* وهذا من لطفه تعالى بهم وبره،*

* أن وفقهم للإيمان والهدى، والصبر والثبات، والطمأنينة.*


*{ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }*

* أي: الذي خلقنا ورزقنا، ودبرنا وربانا، هو خالق السماوات والأرض،*

* المنفرد بخلق هذه المخلوقات العظيمة،* 

*لا تلك الأوثان والأصنام، التي لا تخلق ولا ترزق،*

* ولا تملك نفعا ولا ضرا، ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا،* 

*فاستدلوا بتوحيد الربوبية على توحيد الإلهية،*

* ولهذا قالوا: { لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا } أي: من سائر المخلوقات*


* { لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا } أي: إن دعونا معه آلهة،*

* بعد ما علمنا أنه الرب الإله الذي لا تجوز ولا تنبغي العبادة إلا له* 

*{ شَطَطًا } أي: ميلا عظيما عن الحق، وطريقا بعيدة عن الصواب،* 

*فجمعوا بين الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الإلهية،* 

*والتزام ذلك، وبيان أنه الحق وما سواه باطل،*

* وهذا دليل على كمال معرفتهم بربهم،*

* وزيادة الهدى من الله لهم.*


*{ هَؤُلَاءِ قَوْمُنَا اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً }*

*لما ذكروا ما من الله به عليهم من الإيمان والهدى،*

* والتفتوا إلى ما كان عليه قومهم، من اتخاذ الآلهة من دون الله،*

* فمقتوهم وبينوا أنهم ليسوا على يقين من أمرهم،*

* بل في غاية الجهل والضلال*


* فقالوا: { لَوْلَا يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ } أي: بحجة وبرهان،* 

*على ما هم عليه من الباطل، ولا يستطيعون سبيلا إلى ذلك،* 

*وإنما ذلك افتراء منهم على الله وكذب عليه،*

* وهذا أعظم الظلم،* 

*ولهذا قال: { فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 193 )*


*من سورة الكهف*

*{ وَكَذَلِكَ أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ 

وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا 

إِذْ يَتَنَازَعُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَمْرَهُمْ فَقَالُوا ابْنُوا عَلَيْهِمْ بُنْيَانًا 

رَبُّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِهِمْ 

قَالَ الَّذِينَ غَلَبُوا عَلَى أَمْرِهِمْ لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَسْجِدًا } 

{ 21 }


يخبر الله تعالى، أنه أطلع الناس على حال أهل الكهف،

وذلك -والله أعلم- بعدما استيقظوا، وبعثوا أحدهم يشتري لهم طعاما،

وأمروه بالاستخفاء والإخفاء،

فأراد الله أمرا فيه صلاح للناس، وزيادة أجر لهم، 

وهو أن الناس رأوا منهم آية من آيات الله المشاهدة بالعيان، 

على أن وعد الله حق لا شك فيه ولا مرية ولا بعد،

بعدما كانوا يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم،

فمن مثبت للوعد والجزاء، ومن ناف لذلك،

فجعل قصتهم زيادة بصيرة ويقين للمؤمنين، وحجة على الجاحدين،

وصار لهم أجر هذه القضية، وشهر الله أمرهم،

ورفع قدرهم حتى عظمهم الذين اطلعوا عليهم.


و { فَقَالُوا ابْنُوا عَلَيْهِمْ بُنْيَانًا } الله أعلم بحالهم ومآلهم، 

وقال من غلب على أمرهم، وهم الذين لهم الأمر:


{ لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَسْجِدًا }

أي: نعبد الله تعالى فيه، ونتذكر به أحوالهم، وما جرى لهم،

وهذه الحالة محظورة،

نهى عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذم فاعليها،

ولا يدل ذكرها هنا على عدم ذمها،

فإن السياق في شأن تعظيم أهل الكهف والثناء عليهم،

وأن هؤلاء وصلت بهم الحال إلى أن قالوا: ابنوا عليهم مسجدا،

بعد خوف أهل الكهف الشديد من قومهم،

وحذرهم من الاطلاع عليهم، فوصلت الحال إلى ما ترى.


وفي هذه القصة،


دليل على أن من فر بدينه من الفتن، سلمه الله منها.

وأن من حرص على العافية عافاه الله 

ومن أوى إلى الله آواه الله، وجعله هداية لغيره،

ومن تحمل الذل في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته،

كان آخر أمره وعاقبته العز العظيم من حيث لا يحتسب

{ وما عند الله خير للأبرار }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> بارك الله فيكم


*وإياكم يا أستاذ يزيد
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 194 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا ** 

*إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ* 

*وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ* 

*وَقُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا رَشَدًا }*
 
*{ 23-24 }*


*هذا النهي كغيره،*

* وإن كان لسبب خاص وموجها للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 

*فإن الخطاب عام للمكلفين،*


* فنهى الله أن يقول العبد في الأمور المستقبلة،* 


*{ إني فاعل ذلك } من دون أن يقرنه بمشيئة الله،*

* وذلك لما فيه من المحذور،* 

*وهو: الكلام على الغيب المستقبل،* 

*الذي لا يدري هل يفعله أم لا؟ وهل تكون أم لا؟*


* وفيه رد الفعل إلى مشيئة العبد استقلالا،*

* وذلك محذور محظور،* 

*لأن المشيئة كلها لله* 

*{ وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين }*



*ولما في ذكر مشيئة الله، من تيسير الأمر وتسهيله،*

* وحصول البركة فيه، والاستعانة من العبد لربه،*

* ولما كان العبد بشرا، لا بد أن يسهو فيترك ذكر المشيئة،*

* أمره الله أن يستثني بعد ذلك إذا ذكر،*

* ليحصل المطلوب، ويدفع المحذور،*


* ويؤخذ من عموم قوله: { وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ }*

* الأمر بذكر الله عند النسيان ،*

* فإنه يزيله ويذكر العبد ما سها عنه،*

* وكذلك يؤمر الساهي الناسي لذكر الله،*

* أن يذكر ربه ولا يكونن من الغافلين،*


* ولما كان العبد مفتقرا إلى الله في توفيقه للإصابة،*

* وعدم الخطأ في أقواله وأفعاله،*

* أمره الله أن يقول:* 

*{ عَسَى أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا رَشَدًا }* 

*فأمره أن يدعو الله ويرجوه،*

* ويثق به أن يهديه لأقرب الطرق الموصلة إلى الرشد.*

* وحري بعبد تكون هذه حاله،*

* ثم يبذل جهده ويستفرغ وسعه في طلب الهدى والرشد،*

* أن يوفق لذلك، وأن تأتيه المعونة من ربه،*

* وأن يسدده في جميع أموره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 195 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ 
فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ 
وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ ....}* 
 
{ 29 }


*أي: قل للناس يا محمد: هو الحق من ربكم أي:* 

*قد تبين الهدى من الضلال، والرشد من الغي،*

* وصفات أهل السعادة، وصفات أهل الشقاوة،*

* وذلك بما بينه الله على لسان رسوله،* 

*فإذا بان واتضح، ولم يبق فيه شبهة.*


*{ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ }*

* أي: لم يبق إلا سلوك أحد الطريقين،* 

*بحسب توفيق العبد، وعدم توفيقه،*

* وقد أعطاه الله مشيئة بها يقدر على الإيمان والكفر، والخير والشر،*

* فمن آمن فقد وفق للصواب،*

* ومن كفر فقد قامت عليه الحجة، وليس بمكره على الإيمان،*


* كما قال تعالى* 

*{ لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي }*


* وليس في قوله:* 

*{ فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر }*

* الإذن في كلا الأمرين،*

* وإنما ذلك تهديد ووعيد لمن اختار الكفر بعد البيان التام،*

* كما ليس فيها ترك قتال الكافرين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 196 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { مَا أَشْهَدْتُهُمْ خَلْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَا خَلْقَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ* 

*وَمَا كُنْتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا **

* وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ نَادُوا شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ* 

*فَدَعَوْهُمْ فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ*

* وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَوْبِقًا }* 

*{ 51-52 }*


*يقول تعالى: ما أشهدت الشياطين [وهؤلاء المضلين]،*

* خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم أي:*

* ما أحضرتهم ذلك، ولا شاورتهم عليه،* 

*فكيف يكونون خالقين لشيء من ذلك؟!*

* بل المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير، والحكمة والتقدير هو الله،*

* خالق الأشياء كلها، المتصرف فيها بحكمته،*

* فكيف يجعل له شركاء من الشياطين،*

* يوالون ويطاعون، كما يطاع الله،*

* وهم لم يخلقوا ولم يشهدوا خلقا، ولم يعاونوا الله تعالى؟!* 


*ولهذا قال: { وَمَا كُنْتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا }*

* أي: معاونين، مظاهرين لله على شأن من الشئون،*

* أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق بالله، أن يجعل لهم قسطا من التدبير،*

* لأنهم ساعون في إضلال الخلق والعداوة لربهم،* 

*فاللائق أن يقصيهم ولا يدنيهم.*



*ولما ذكر حال من أشرك به في الدنيا،*

* وأبطل هذا الشرك غاية الإبطال،*

* وحكم بجهل صاحبه وسفهه،*

* أخبر عن حالهم مع شركائهم يوم القيامة،*

* وأن الله يقول لهم: { نَادُوا شُرَكَائِيَ } بزعمكم* 

*أي: على موجب زعمكم الفاسد،*

* وإلا فبالحقيقة ليس لله شريك في الأرض، ولا في السماء،*

* أي: نادوهم، لينفعوكم، ويخلصوكم من الشدائد،*

* { فَدَعَوْهُمْ فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ }*

* لأن الحكم والملك يومئذ لله،* 

*لا أحد يملك مثقال ذرة من النفع لنفسه ولا لغيره.*


*{ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ } أي: بين المشركين وشركائهم*

* { مَوْبِقًا } أي، مهلكا، يفرق بينهم وبينهم، ويبعد بعضهم من بعض،*

* ويتبين حينئذ عداوة الشركاء لشركائهم،*

* وكفرهم بهم، وتبريهم منهم،* 


*كما قال تعالى*

* { وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ كَانُوا لَهُمْ أَعْدَاءً*

* وَكَانُوا بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 197 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


*{ أَفَحَسِبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا*

* أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا عِبَادِي مِنْ دُونِي أَوْلِيَاءَ* 

*إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلًا }* 

*{ 102 ْ}* 


*وهذا برهان وبيان، لبطلان دعوى المشركين الكافرين،*

* الذين اتخذوا بعض الأنبياء والأولياء شركاء لله ،*

* يعبدونهم ويزعمون أنهم يكونون لهم أولياء،*

* ينجونهم من عذاب الله، وينيلونهم ثوابه،*

* وهم قد كفروا بالله وبرسله.*


*يقول الله لهم على وجه الاستفهام والإنكار*

* المتقرر بطلانه في العقول:*

* { أَفَحَسِبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا عِبَادِي مِنْ دُونِي أَوْلِيَاءَ }* 

*أي: لا يكون ذلك ولا يوالي ولي الله معاديا لله أبدا،*

* فإن الأولياء موافقون لله في محبته ورضاه، وسخطه وبغضه،*


* فيكون على هذا المعنى مشابها لقوله تعالى* 

*{ وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا*

* ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ*

* قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ }* 


*فمن زعم أنه يتخذ ولي الله وليا له، وهو معاد لله، فهو كاذب،*


* ويحتمل -وهو الظاهر- أن المعنى:*

* أفحسب الكفار بالله، المنابذون لرسله،*

* أن يتخذوا من دون الله أولياء ينصرونهم،*

* وينفعونهم من دون الله، ويدفعون عنهم الأذى؟* 


*هذا حسبان باطل، وظن فاسد،*

* فإن جميع المخلوقين، ليس بيدهم من النفع والضر شيء،*


* ويكون هذا، كقوله تعالى:*


* { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ*

* فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلَا تَحْوِيلًا }*

* { وَلَا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ }*

* ونحو ذلك من الآيات*

* التي يذكر الله فيها أن المتخذ من دونه وليا ينصره ويواليه،* 

*ضال خائب الرجاء، غير نائل لبعض مقصوده.*



*{ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلًا }*

* أي ضيافة وقرى، فبئس النزل نزلهم،*

* وبئست جهنم، ضيافتهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 198 )*


*من سورة الكهف*

* { قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالًا **

* الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا*

* وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا **

* أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ*

* فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا **

* ذَلِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ بِمَا كَفَرُوا* 

*وَاتَّخَذُوا آيَاتِي وَرُسُلِي هُزُوًا }* 

*{ 103-106 ْ}*


*أي: قل يا محمد، للناس -على وجه التحذير والإنذار-:* 

*هل أخبركم بأخسر الناس أعمالا على الإطلاق؟*


*{ الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا }* 

*أي: بطل واضمحل كل ما عملوه من عمل،*

* يحسبون أنهم محسنون في صنعه،*

* فكيف بأعمالهم التي يعلمون أنها باطلة،*

* وأنها محادة لله ورسله ومعاداة؟"* 


*فمن هم هؤلاء الذين خسرت أعمالهم،*

*فـ { فخسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة؟* 

*ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين }* 


*{ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ }* 

*أي: جحدوا الآيات القرآنية والآيات العيانية،* 

*الدالة على وجوب الإيمان به، وملائكته، ورسله، وكتبه، واليوم الآخر.*


*{ فَحَبِطَتْ } بسبب ذلك* 

*{ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا }*

* لأن الوزن فائدته، مقابلة الحسنات بالسيئات،*

* والنظر في الراجح منها والمرجوح،*

* وهؤلاء لا حسنات لهم لعدم شرطها وهو الإيمان،*


* كما قال تعالى*

* { وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ*

* فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا }* 


*لكن تعد أعمالهم وتحصى، ويقررون بها،*

* ويخزون بها على رءوس الأشهاد، ثم يعذبون عليها،* 



*ولهذا قال: { ذَلِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ } أي: حبوط أعمالهم،* 

*وأنه لا يقام لهم يوم القيامة، { وَزْنًا }* 

*لحقارتهم وخستهم، بكفرهم بآيات الله،* 

*واتخاذهم آياته ورسله، هزوا يستهزئون بها، ويسخرون منها،*


* مع أن الواجب في آيات الله ورسله،*

* الإيمان التام بها، والتعظيم لها، والقيام بها أتم القيام،*

* وهؤلاء عكسوا القضية، فانعكس أمرهم،*

* وتعسوا، وانتكسوا في العذاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 199 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ* 

*كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا **

* خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا }* 


*{ 107-108 ْ}*


*أي: إن الذين آمنوا بقلوبهم، وعملوا الصالحات بجوارحهم،* 

*وشمل هذا الوصف جميع الدين، عقائده، وأعماله،*

* أصوله، وفروعه الظاهرة، والباطنة،*

* فهؤلاء -على اختلاف طبقاتهم من الإيمان والعمل الصالح -*

*لهم جنات الفردوس.*


*يحتمل أن المراد بجنات الفردوس،*

* أعلى الجنة، وأوسطها، وأفضلها،* 

*وأن هذا الثواب، لمن كمل فيه الإيمان والعمل الصالح،*

* والأنبياء والمقربون.*



*ويحتمل أن يراد بها،*


* جميع منازل الجنان، فيشمل هذا الثواب، جميع طبقات أهل الإيمان،* 

*من المقربين، والأبرار، والمقتصدين، كل بحسب حاله،*



* وهذا أولى المعنيين لعمومه،* 

*ولذكر الجنة بلفظ الجمع المضاف إلى الفردوس،*

* ولأن الفردوس يطلق على البستان المحتوي على الكرم،*

* أو الأشجار الملتفة،*

* وهذا صادق على جميع الجنة،*


* فجنة الفردوس نزل، وضيافة لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح،* 

*وأي: ضيافة أجل وأكبر، وأعظم من هذه الضيافة،*

* المحتوية على كل نعيم، للقلوب، والأرواح، والأبدان،* 

*وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس. وتلذ الأعين، من المنازل الأنيقة،* 

*والرياض الناضرة، والأشجار المثمرة،.* 

*والطيور المغردة المشجية، والمآكل اللذيذة، والمشارب الشهية،* 

*والنساء الحسان، والخدم، والولدان، والأنهار السارحة،* 

*والمناظر الرائقة، والجمال الحسي والمعنوي، والنعمة الدائمة،*


* وأعلى ذلك وأفضله وأجله،*

* التنعم بالقرب من الرحمن ونيل رضاه،*

* الذي هو أكبر نعيم الجنان، والتمتع برؤية وجهه الكريم،*

* وسماع كلام الرءوف الرحيم،*

* فلله تلك الضيافة، ما أجلها وأجملها، وأدومها وأكملها"،*

* وهي أعظم من أن يحيط بها وصف أحد من الخلائق،*

* أو تخطر على القلوب،* 



*فلو علم العباد بعض ذلك النعيم علما حقيقيا يصل إلى قلوبهم،*

* لطارت إليها قلوبهم بالأشواق،*

* ولتقطعت أرواحهم من ألم الفراق،*

* ولساروا إليها زرافات ووحدانا،*

* ولم يؤثروا عليها دنيا فانية، ولذات منغصة متلاشية،*

* ولم يفوتوا أوقاتا تذهب ضائعة خاسرة،* 

*يقابل كل لحظة منها من النعيم من الحقب آلاف مؤلفة،*


* ولكن الغفلة شملت،*

* والإيمان ضعف،*

* والعلم قل،*

* والإرادة نفذت فكان، ما كان،*

* فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.*



*وقوله { خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا } هذا هو تمام النعيم،* 

*إن فيها النعيم الكامل، ومن تمامه أنه لا ينقطع* 

*{ لَا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا } أي: تحولا ولا انتقالا،*

* لأنهم لا يرون إلا ما يعجبهم ويبهجهم، ويسرهم ويفرحهم،*

* ولا يرون نعيما فوق ما هم فيه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 200 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا**لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي*

* لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ* *كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي*

* وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا }* 

*{ 109 ْ}*


*أي: قل لهم مخبرا عن عظمة الباري، وسعة صفاته،*

* وأنها لا يحيط العباد بشيء منها:*


* { لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ } أي: هذه الأبحر الموجودة في العالم* 

*{ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي } أي: وأشجار الدنيا من أولها إلى آخرها،*

* من أشجار البلدان والبراري، والبحار، أقلام،*

* { لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ } وتكسرت الأقلام* 

*{ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي } وهذا شيء عظيم، لا يحيط به أحد.*



*وفي الآية الأخرى*

* { ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام* 

*والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر*

* ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم }*



*وهذا من باب تقريب المعنى إلى الأذهان،*

* لأن هذه الأشياء مخلوقة، وجميع المخلوقات، منقضية منتهية،* 

*وأما كلام الله، فإنه من جملة صفاته، وصفاته غير مخلوقة،*

* ولا لها حد ولا منتهى،*

* فأي سعة وعظمة تصورتها القلوب* 

*فالله فوق ذلك،*

* وهكذا سائر صفات الله تعالى،*

* كعلمه، وحكمته، وقدرته، ورحمته،*


* فلو جمع علم الخلائق من الأولين والآخرين،*

* أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض،*

* لكان بالنسبة إلى علم العظيم،*

* أقل من نسبة عصفور وقع على حافة البحر،* 

*فأخذ بمنقاره من البحر بالنسبة للبحر وعظمته،*

* ذلك بأن الله له الصفات العظيمة الواسعة الكاملة،*

* وأن إلى ربك المنتهى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 201 )*


*من سورة الكهف*


* { قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ*

* يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ*

* فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ* 

*فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا*

* وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا }* 

*{ 110 ْ}*


*أي: { قُلْ } يا محمد للكفار وغيرهم:*

* { إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ }*

* أي: لست بإله، ولا لي شركة في الملك،*

* ولا علم بالغيب، ولا عندي خزائن الله،*


* { إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ } عبد من عبيد ربي،*



* { يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }*

* أي: فضلت عليكم بالوحي، الذي يوحيه الله إلي،*

* الذي أجله الإخبار لكم: أنما إلهكم إله واحد،*

* أي: لا شريك له،* 

*ولا أحد يستحق من العبادة مثقال ذرة غيره،*

* وأدعوكم إلى العمل الذي يقربكم منه،*

* وينيلكم ثوابه، ويدفع عنكم عقابه.*



* ولهذا قال: { فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا }*

* وهو الموافق لشرع الله، من واجب ومستحب،* 


*{ وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا }*

* أي: لا يرائي بعمله بل يعمله خالصا لوجه الله تعالى،*

* فهذا الذي جمع بين الإخلاص والمتابعة،*

* هو الذي ينال ما يرجو ويطلب،*

* وأما من عدا ذلك، فإنه خاسر في دنياه وأخراه،*

* وقد فاته القرب من مولاه، ونيل رضاه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 202 )*

*من سورة مريم*
 

*{ فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا ** 
*قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا **  
*وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ ‎* 
*وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا ** 
*وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا ** 
*وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا }*  
*{ 29 - 33 }* 

*فلما أشارت إليهم بتكليمه، تعجبوا من ذلك وقالوا:* 

*{ كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا }*
 
*لأن ذلك لم تجر به عادة، ولا حصل من أحد في ذلك السن. .* 

*فحينئذ قال عيسى عليه السلام، وهو في المهد صبي:* 
*{ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا }* 
 
*فخاطبهم بوصفه بالعبودية،* 
*وأنه ليس فيه صفة يستحق بها أن يكون إلها، أو ابنا للإله،*  
*تعالى الله عن قول النصارى المخالفين لعيسى في قوله* 
*{ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ } ومدعون موافقته.*
 

*{ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ } أي: قضى أن يؤتيني الكتب*
 
*{ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا } فأخبرهم بأنه عبد الله، وأن الله علمه الكتاب،*
 
*وجعله من جملة أنبيائه، فهذا من كماله لنفسه،* 

*ثم ذكر تكميله لغيره فقال: { وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ }*
 
*أي: في أي: مكان، وأي: زمان،*  
*فالبركة جعلها الله فيَّ من تعليم الخير والدعوة إليه، والنهي عن الشر،* 
*والدعوة إلى الله في أقواله وأفعاله، فكل من جالسه، أو اجتمع به، نالته بركته، وسعد به مصاحبه.* 

*{ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا }* 
 
*أي: أوصاني بالقيام بحقوقه، التي من أعظمها الصلاة،* 
*وحقوق عباده، التي أجلها الزكاة،*  
*مدة حياتي، أي: فأنا ممتثل لوصية ربي، عامل عليها، منفذ لها،* 
*ووصاني أيضا، أن أبر والدتي فأحسن إليها غاية الإحسان،*  
*وأقوم بما ينبغي له، لشرفها وفضلها، ولكونها والدة لها حق الولادة وتوابعها.* 

*{ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا } أي: متكبرا على الله، مترفعا على عباده* 
 
*{ شَقِيًّا } في دنياي أو أخراي،*
 
*فلم يجعلني كذلك بل جعلني مطيعا له خاضعا خاشعا متذللا،* 
*متواضعا لعباد الله، سعيدا في الدنيا والآخرة، أنا ومن اتبعني.* 

*فلما تم له الكمال، ومحامد الخصال قال:* 
*{ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا }*
 
*أي: من فضل ربي وكرمه، حصلت لي السلامة يوم ولادتي، ويوم موتي، ويوم بعثي،* 
*من الشر والشيطان والعقوبة،*  
*وذلك يقتضي سلامته من الأهوال، ودار الفجار، وأنه من أهل دار السلام،* 

*فهذه معجزة عظيمة، وبرهان باهر،* 
*على أنه رسول الله، وعبد الله حقا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 203 )*


*من سورة مريم*


* { ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ **

* مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ*

* إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ **

* وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ* 

*هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ }* 
*{ 34 - 36 }*



*أي: ذلك الموصوف بتلك الصفات، عيسى بن مريم،* 

*من غير شك ولا مرية، بل قول الحق، وكلام الله،* 

*الذي لا أصدق منه قيلا، ولا أحسن منه حديثا،* 

*فهذا الخبر اليقيني، عن عيسى عليه السلام،*

* وما قيل فيه مما يخالف هذا، فإنه مقطوع ببطلانه،*

*وغايته أن يكون شكا من قائله لا علم له به،*


* ولهذا قال: { الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ } أي: يشكون فيمارون بشكهم،*

* ويجادلون بخرصهم،*

* فمن قائل عنه: إنه الله، أو ابن الله، أو ثالث ثلاثة،*

* تعالى الله عن إفكهم وتقولهم علوا كبيرا.*


*فــ { مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ } أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق،* 

*لأن ذلك من الأمور المستحيلة،* 

*لأنه الغني الحميد، المالك لجميع الممالك،* 

*فكيف يتخذ من عباده ومماليكه، ولدا؟!* 


*{ سُبْحَانَهُ } أي: تنزه وتقدس عن الولد والنقص،* 

*{ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا } أي: من الأمور الصغار والكبار،*

* لم يمتنع عليه ولم يستصعب*

* { فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ }*

* فإذا كان قدره ومشيئته نافذا في العالم العلوي والسفلي،* 

*فكيف يكون له ولد؟"*

*.وإذا كان إذا أراد شيئا قال له:* 

*{ كُن فَيَكُونُ } 
فكيف يستبعد إيجاده عيسى من غير أب؟!.*


*ولهذا أخبر عيسى أنه عبد مربوب كغيره،*

* فقال: { وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ }* 

*الذي خلقنا، وصورنا، ونفذ فينا تدبيره، وصرفنا تقديره.*


*{ فَاعْبُدُوهُ } أي: أخلصوا له العبادة، واجتهدوا في الإنابة،* 

*وفي هذا الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الإلهية،*

* والاستدلال بالأول على الثاني،*

* ولهذا قال: { هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ }* 

*أي: طريق معتدل، موصل إلى الله،*

* لكونه طريق الرسل وأتباعهم،*

* وما عدا هذا، فإنه من طرق الغي والضلال.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 204 )*


*من سورة مريم*


* { وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ* 

*وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ **

* إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ الْأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ ْ}* 

*{ 39 - 40 }*


*الإنذار هو: الإعلام بالمخوف على وجه الترهيب، والإخبار بصفاته،*

* وأحق ما ينذر به ويخوف به العباد، يوم الحسرة حين يقضى الأمر،*

* فيجمع الأولون والآخرون في موقف واحد،*

* ويسألون عن أعمالهم،*

*فمن آمن بالله، واتبع رسله، سعد سعادة لا يشقى بعدها،*

*ومن لم يؤمن بالله ويتبع رسله شقي شقاوة لا سعادة بعدها،*

* وخسر نفسه وأهله،*

* فحينئذ يتحسر، ويندم ندامة تتقطع منها القلوب، وتنصدع منها الأفئدة،* 


*وأي: حسرة أعظم من فوات رضا الله وجنته،*

* واستحقاق سخطه والنار،*

* على وجه لا يتمكن من الرجوع، ليستأنف العمل،*

* ولا سبيل له إلى تغيير حاله بالعود إلى الدنيا؟!* 

*فهذا قدامهم، والحال أنهم في الدنيا في غفلة عن هذا الأمر العظيم*

* لا يخطر بقلوبهم، ولو خطر فعلى سبيل الغفلة،*

* قد عمتهم الغفلة، وشملتهم السكرة،*

* فهم لا يؤمنون بالله، ولا يتبعون رسله،*

* قد ألهتهم دنياهم،*

* وحالت بينهم وبين الإيمان شهواتهم المنقضية الفانية.*


*فالدنيا وما فيها، من أولها إلى آخرها،*

* ستذهب عن أهلها، ويذهبون عنها،*

* وسيرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، ويرجعهم إليه،*

* فيجازيهم بما عملوا فيها، وما خسروا فيها أو ربحوا،*

* فمن فعل خيرا فليحمد الله،*

* ومن وجد غير ذلك، فلا يلومن إلا نفسه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 205 )*


*من سورة مريم*


*{ وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا **

* إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ* 

*مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا ** 

*يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ*

*فَاتَّبِعْنِي* *أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا **

* يَا أَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ* 

*إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيًّا ** 

*يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ* 

*فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا ** 

*قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ* 

*لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا ** 

*قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا ** 

*وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي* 

*عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي شَقِيًّا **

* فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلًّا جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا **

* وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُمْ مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا }*


*{ 41 - 50 ْ}* 



*{ وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا }*

* جمع الله له بين الصديقية والنبوة.*

*فالصديق: كثير الصدق، فهو الصادق في أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله،* 

*المصدق بكل ما أمر بالتصديق به،*

*وذلك يستلزم العلم العظيم الواصل إلى القلب، المؤثر فيه،* 

*الموجب لليقين، والعمل الصالح الكامل،*

* وإبراهيم عليه السلام، هو أفضل الأنبياء كلهم*

* بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

* وهو الأب الثالث للطوائف الفاضلة،*

* وهو الذي جعل الله في ذريته النبوة والكتاب،*

* وهو الذي دعا الخلق إلى الله،* 

*وصبر على ما ناله من العذاب العظيم،*

* فدعا القريب والبعيد،* 


*واجتهد في دعوة أبيه، مهما أمكنه،*

* وذكر الله مراجعته إياه، فقال:* 

*{ إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ } مهجنا له عبادة الأوثان:* 


*{ يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا }* 

*أي: لم تعبد أصناما، ناقصة في ذاتها،*

* وفي أفعالها، فلا تسمع، ولا تبصر،*

* ولا تملك لعابدها نفعا ولا ضرا،*

* بل لا تملك لأنفسها شيئا من النفع،*

* ولا تقدر على شيء من الدفع،*


* فهذا برهان جلي* 


*دال على أن عبادة الناقص في ذاته وأفعاله*

* مستقبح عقلا وشرعا.* 


*ودل بتنبيهه وإشارته،*

* أن الذي يجب ويحسن عبادة من له الكمال،*

* الذي لا ينال العباد نعمة إلا منه،*

* ولا يدفع عنهم نقمة إلا هو،*

* وهو الله تعالى.*



*{ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ }*

* أي: يا أبت لا تحقرني وتقول: إني ابنك، وإن عندك ما ليس عندي،*

* بل قد أعطاني الله من العلم ما لم يعطك،* 

*والمقصود من هذا قوله: { فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا }*

* أي: مستقيما معتدلا، وهو: عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له،*

* وطاعته في جميع الأحوال،*


*وفي هذا من لطف الخطاب ولينه، ما لا يخفى،*

* فإنه لم يقل: " يا أبت أنا عالم، وأنت جاهل "*

* أو " ليس عندك من العلم شيء "* 

*وإنما أتى بصيغة تقتضي أن عندي وعندك علما،*

* وأن الذي وصل إلي لم يصل إليك ولم يأتك،* 

*فينبغي لك أن تتبع الحجة وتنقاد لها.*


*{ يَا أَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ }* 

*لأن من عبد غير الله، فقد عبد الشيطان،*


* كما قال تعالى:*

* { أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ*

* إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ }* 


*{ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيًّا }*

* فمن اتبع خطواته، فقد اتخذه وليا وكان عاصيا لله بمنزلة الشيطان.* 

*وفي ذكر إضافة العصيان إلى اسم الرحمن،*

* إشارة إلى أن المعاصي تمنع العبد من رحمة الله، وتغلق عليه أبوابها،*

*كما أن الطاعة أكبر الأسباب لنيل رحمته،*



* ولهذا قال: { يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ }* 

*أي: بسبب إصرارك على الكفر، وتماديك في الطغيان*


* { فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا } أي: في الدنيا والآخرة،*

* فتنزل بمنازله الذميمة، وترتع في مراتعه الوخيمة،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فتدرج الخليل عليه السلام بدعوة أبيه، بالأسهل فالأسهل،*

* فأخبره بعلمه، وأن ذلك موجب لاتباعك إياي،*

* وأنك إن أطعتني، اهتديت إلى صراط مستقيم،*

* ثم نهاه عن عبادة الشيطان، وأخبره بما فيها من المضار،*

* ثم حذره عقاب الله ونقمته إن أقام على حاله،* 

*وأنه يكون ولياللشيطان،* 



*فلم ينجع هذا الدعاء بذلك الشقي،* 

*وأجاب بجواب جاهل وقال:*

* { أَرَاغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ }* 

*فتبجح بآلهته [التي هي] من الحجر والأصنام،*

* ولام إبراهيم عن رغبته عنها،*

* وهذا من الجهل المفرط، والكفر الوخيم،*

* يتمدح بعبادة الأوثان، ويدعو إليها.*


*{ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ } أي: عن شتم آلهتي، ودعوتي إلى عبادة الله* 

*{ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ } أي: قتلا بالحجارة*

* { وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا } أي: لا تكلمني زمانا طويلا،*


* فأجابه الخليل جواب عباد الرحمن عند خطاب الجاهلين،*

* ولم يشتمه، بل صبر، ولم يقابل أباه بما يكره،*


* وقال: { سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ }*

* أي: ستسلم من خطابي إياك بالشتم والسب وبما تكره،* 

*{ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا }*

* أي: لا أزال أدعو الله لك بالهداية والمغفرة،* 

*بأن يهديك للإسلام، الذي تحصل به المغفرة،*

* فــ { إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا } أي: رحيما رءوفا بحالي، معتنيا بي،*

* فلم يزل يستغفر الله له رجاء أن يهديه الله،*

* فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله، وأنه لا يفيد فيه شيئا،*

* ترك الاستغفار له، وتبرأ منه.*



*وقد أمرنا الله باتباع ملة إبراهيم،*

* فمن اتباع ملته، سلوك طريقه في الدعوة إلى الله،*

* بطريق العلم والحكمة واللين والسهولة،*

* والانتقال من مرتبة إلى مرتبة والصبر على ذلك،*

* وعدم السآمة منه،* 

*والصبر على ما ينال الداعي من أذى الخلق بالقول والفعل،*

* ومقابلة ذلك بالصفح والعفو،*

* بل بالإحسان القولي والفعلي.*



*فلما أيس من قومه وأبيه قال:*

* { وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ } أي: أنتم وأصنامكم* 

*{ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي } وهذا شامل لدعاء العبادة، ودعاء المسألة* 


*{ عَسَى أن لا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي شَقِيًّا }* 

*أي: عسى الله أن يسعدني بإجابة دعائي، وقبول أعمالي،*

*وهذه وظيفة من أيس ممن دعاهم، فاتبعوا أهواءهم،*

* فلم تنجع فيهم المواعظ، فأصروا في طغيانهم يعمهون،*


* أن يشتغل بإصلاح نفسه، ويرجو القبول من ربه،*

* ويعتزل الشر وأهله.*



*ولما كان مفارقة الإنسان لوطنه ومألفه وأهله وقومه،*

* من أشق شيء على النفس، لأمور كثيرة معروفة،* 


*ومنها انفراده عمن يتعزز بهم ويتكثر،*

* وكان من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه،* 


*واعتزل إبراهيم قومه، قال الله في حقه:* 

*{ فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلًّا }*

* من إسحاق ويعقوب* 

*{ جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا } فحصل له هبة هؤلاء الصالحين المرسلين إلى الناس،* 

*الذين خصهم الله بوحيه، واختارهم لرسالته،*

* واصطفاهم من العالمين.*


*{ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُمْ } أي: لإبراهيم وابنيه* 

*{ مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا } وهذا يشمل جميع ما وهب الله لهم من الرحمة،* 

*من العلوم النافعة، والأعمال الصالحة،* 

*والذرية الكثيرة المنتشرة، الذين قد كثر فيهم الأنبياء والصالحون.* 


*{ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا }*

* وهذا أيضا من الرحمة التي وهبها لهم،*

* لأن الله وعد كل محسن، أن ينشر له ثناء صادقا بحسب إحسانه،*

* وهؤلاء من أئمة المحسنين،*

* فنشر الله الثناء الحسن الصادق غير الكاذب،*

* العالي غير الخفي،*

* فذكرهم ملأ الخافقين،*

* والثناء عليهم ومحبتهم، امتلأت بها القلوب، وفاضت بها الألسنة،*

* فصاروا قدوة للمقتدين، وأئمة للمهتدين،*

*ولا تزال أذكارهم في سائر العصور متجددة،*

* وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء،*

* والله ذو الفضل العظيم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 206 )*
*
من سورة مريم
 
 { وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ

 لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ 

وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا *

 رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا

 فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ

 هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا }

{ 64 - 65 }

استبطأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام

 مرة في نزوله إليه فقال له: 

" لو تأتينا أكثر مما تأتينا " -تشوقا إليه، وتوحشا لفراقه،

 وليطمئن قلبه بنزوله- فأنزل الله تعالى على لسان جبريل:


 { وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ } أي: ليس لنا من الأمر شيء، 

إن أمرنا، ابتدرنا أمره، ولم نعص له أمرا،

 كما قال عنهم:

 { لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }

 فنحن عبيد مأمورون،


 { لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ }

 أي: له الأمور الماضية والمستقبلة والحاضرة، في الزمان والمكان،

 فإذا تبين أن الأمر كله لله، وأننا عبيد مدبرون،

 فيبقى الأمر دائرا بين:

 " هل تقتضيه الحكمة الإلهية فينفذه؟ أم لا تقتضيه فيؤخره " ؟


 ولهذا قال: { وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا }

 أي: لم يكن لينساك ويهملك،

 كما قال تعالى: { مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى }

 بل لم يزل معتنيا بأمورك،

 مجريا لك على أحسن عوائده الجميلة، وتدابيره الجميلة.

أي: فإذا تأخر نزولنا عن الوقت المعتاد، 

فلا يحزنك ذلك ولا يهمك،

 واعلم أن الله هو الذي أراد ذلك، لما له من الحكمة فيه.

ثم علل إحاطة علمه، وعدم نسيانه،

 بأنه { رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }

 فربوبيته للسماوات والأرض، وكونهما على أحسن نظام وأكمله،

 ليس فيه غفلة ولا إهمال، ولا سدى، ولا باطل،

 برهان قاطع على علمه الشامل،

 فلا تشغل نفسك بذلك، بل اشغلها بما ينفعك ويعود عليك طائله، 

وهو: عبادته وحده لا شريك له، 


{ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ } 

أي: اصبر نفسك عليها وجاهدها،

 وقم عليها أتم القيام وأكملها بحسب قدرتك، 

وفي الاشتغال بعبادة الله تسلية للعابد عن جميع التعلقات والمشتهيات،


 كما قال تعالى:

 { وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ 

زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ }

 إلى أن قال:

 { وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا } الآية.


 { هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا }

 أي: هل تعلم لله مساميا ومشابها ومماثلا من المخلوقين.

 وهذا استفهام بمعنى النفي، المعلوم بالعقل.

 أي: لا تعلم له مساميا ولا مشابها، 

لأنه الرب، وغيره مربوب،

 الخالق، وغيره مخلوق،

 الغني من جميع الوجوه،

 وغيره فقير بالذات من كل وجه،

 الكامل الذي له الكمال المطلق من جميع الوجوه،

 وغيره ناقص ليس فيه من الكمال إلا ما أعطاه الله تعالى،

 فهذا برهان قاطع على

 أن الله هو المستحق لإفراده بالعبودية،

 وأن عبادته حق، وعبادة ما سواه باطل، 
فلهذا أمر بعبادته وحده، والاصطبار لها،

 وعلل ذلك بكماله وانفراده بالعظمة والأسماء الحسنى.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 207 )*

 
*من سورة مريم*

* { وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً لِيَكُونُوا لَهُمْ عِزًّا **

* كَلَّا سَيَكْفُرُونَ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ*

* وَيَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضِدًّا }* 
*{ 81 - 82 }*


*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره ( 1 ):*

* { وَاتّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ آلِهَةً لّيَكُونُواْ لَهُمْ عِزّاً }* 

*يخبر تعالى عن الكفار المشركين بربهم* 

*أنهم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة لتكون تلك الآلهة { عزاً }*

* يعتزون بها ويستنصرونها*


* ثم أخبر أنه ليس الأمر كما زعموا ولا يكون ما طمعوا فقال:* 

*{كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم} أي يوم القيامة* 

*{ويكونون عليهم ضداً} أي بخلاف ما ظنوا فيهم*


* كما قال تعالى:*

* { ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة*

* وهم عن دعائهم غافلون **

* وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء*

* وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين }* 

*وقرأ أبو نهيك { كل سيكفرون بعبادتهم }.*


* وقال السدي: {كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم} أي بعبادة الأوثان.*

*وقوله: {ويكونون عليهم ضداً} أي بخلاف ما رجوا منهم.*


* وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس*

* {ويكونون عليهم ضداً} قال: أعواناً.*


* قال مجاهد: عوناً عليهم تخاصمهم وتكذبهم.*


* وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس*

* { ويكونون عليهم ضداً }, قال: قرناء.*


* وقال قتادة: قرناء في النار يلعن بعضهم بعضاً, ويكفر بعضهم ببعض.*

* وقال السدي {ويكونون عليهم ضداً} قال:* 

*الخصماء الأشداء في الخصومة,*

* وقال الضحاك {ويكونون عليهم ضداً} قال: أعداء.*

* وقال ابن زيد: الضد البلاء,*

* وقال عكرمة: الضد الحسرة.*


*``````````````````````````````*
*( 1 )  لم يفسِّر الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى هاتين الآيتين في تفسيره*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 208 )*


*من سورة مريم*

*{ وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ* *الرَّحْمَنُ* *وَلَدًا * لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا ** 

*تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ*

* وَتَنْشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا **

* أَنْ دَعَوْا* *لِلرَّحْمَنِ* *وَلَدًا **

* وَمَا يَنْبَغِي* *لِلرَّحْمَنِ* *أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا **

* إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي* *الرَّحْمَنِ* *عَبْدًا **

* لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا **

* وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا }* 

*{ 88 - 95 }* 


*وهذا تقبيح وتشنيع لقول المعاندين الجاحدين،*

* الذين زعموا أن الرحمن اتخذ ولدا،*

* كقول النصارى: المسيح ابن الله، واليهود: عزير ابن الله،* 

*والمشركين: الملائكة بنات الله،*

* تعالى الله عن قولهم علوا كبيرا.*


*{ لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا } أي: عظيما وخيما.*


*من عظيم أمره أنه { تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ } على عظمتها وصلابتها* 

*{ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ } أي: من هذا القول*

* { وَتَنْشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ } منه، أي: تتصدع وتنفطر* 

*{ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا } أي: تندك الجبال.*


*{ أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَنِ }*

* أي: من أجل هذه الدعوى القبيحة تكاد هذه المخلوقات،* 

*أن يكون منها ما ذكر.*


* والحال أنه: { مَا يَنْبَغِي } أي: لا يليق ولا يكون* 

*{ لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا }* 

*وذلك لأن اتخاذه الولد، يدل على نقصه واحتياجه،*

* وهو الغني الحميد.*

* والولد أيضا، من جنس والده،*

* والله تعالى*
* لا شبيه له ولا مثل ولا سمي.*


*{ إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا }*

* أي: ذليلا منقادا، غير متعاص ولا ممتنع،*

* الملائكة، والإنس، والجن وغيرهم،*

* الجميع مماليك، متصرف فيهم،*

* ليس لهم من الملك شيء، ولا من التدبير شيء،*

* فكيف يكون له ولد،*

* وهذا شأنه وعظمة ملكه؟".*


*{ لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا }* 

*أي: لقد أحاط علمه بالخلائق كلهم، أهل السماوات والأرض،* 

*وأحصاهم وأحصى أعمالهم،*

* فلا يضل ولا ينسى، ولا تخفى عليه خافية.*


*{ وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا }*

* أي: لا أولاد، ولا مال، ولا أنصار، ليس معه إلا عمله،* 

*فيجازيه الله ويوفيه حسابه،* 

*إن خيرا فخير، وإن شرا فشر،*


* كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 209 )*


*من سورة طه*


* { بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ طه ** 

*مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى * إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى ** 

*تَنْزِيلًا مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَا ** 

*الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى **

* لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى **

* وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى **

* اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }* 

*{ 1 - 8 }*


*{ طه } من جملة الحروف المقطعة، المفتتح بها كثير من السور،*

* وليست اسما للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*


*{ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى }*

* أي: ليس المقصود بالوحي، وإنزال القرآن عليك، وشرع الشريعة،*

* لتشقى بذلك، ويكون في الشريعة تكليف يشق على المكلفين،*

* وتعجز عنه قوى العاملين.*

* وإنما الوحي والقرآن والشرع، شرعه الرحيم الرحمن،* 

*وجعله موصلا للسعادة والفلاح والفوز، وسهله غاية التسهيل*

*، ويسر كل طرقه وأبوابه، وجعله غذاء للقلوب والأرواح، وراحة للأبدان،* 

*فتلقته الفطر السليمة والعقول المستقيمة بالقبول والإذعان،*

* لعلمها بما احتوى عليه من الخير في الدنيا والآخرة،* 


*ولهذا قال:* 

*{ إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى }*

* إلا ليتذكر به من يخشى الله تعالى،*

* فيتذكر ما فيه من الترغيب إلى أجل المطالب، فيعمل بذلك،*

* ومن الترهيب عن الشقاء والخسران، فيرهب منه،*

* ويتذكر به الأحكام الحسنة الشرعية المفصلة،*

* التي كان مستقرا في عقله حسنها مجملا،* 

*فوافق التفصيل ما يجده في فطرته وعقله،*


* ولهذا سماه الله { تَذْكِرَةً } والتذكرة لشيء كان موجودا،* 

*إلا أن صاحبه غافل عنه، أو غير مستحضر لتفصيله،*

* وخص بالتذكرة { مَن يَخْشَى } لأن غيره لا ينتفع به،*

* وكيف ينتفع به من لم يؤمن بجنة ولا نار،* 

*ولا في قلبه من خشية الله مثقال ذرة؟*

* هذا ما لا يكون،* 


*{ سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى* وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَشْقَى**

* الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى }* 


*ثم ذكر جلالة هذا القرآن العظيم،*

* وأنه تنـزيل خالق الأرض والسماوات، المدبر لجميع المخلوقات،* 

*أي: فاقبلوا تنـزيله بغاية الإذعان والمحبة والتسليم، وعظموه نهاية التعظيم.*


*وكثيرا ما يقرن بين الخلق والأمر، كما في هذه الآية،*

* وكما في قوله: { أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ }*

* وفي قوله:* 

*{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ }* 

*وذلك أنه الخالق الآمر الناهي،*

* فكما أنه لا خالق سواه،* 

*فليس على الخلق إلزام ولا أمر ولا نهي إلا من خالقهم،*

* وأيضا فإن خلقه للخلق فيه التدبير القدري الكوني،*

* وأمره فيه التدبير الشرعي الديني،*

* فكما أن الخلق لا يخرج عن الحكمة، فلم يخلق شيئا عبثا،*

* فكذلك لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بما هو عدل وحكمة وإحسان.* 

*فلما بين أنه الخالق المدبر، الآمر الناهي،* 


*أخبر عن عظمته وكبريائه، فقال:* 

*{ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ }*

* الذي هو أرفع المخلوقات وأعظمها وأوسعها،* 

*{ اسْتَوَى }* 

*استواء يليق بجلاله، ويناسب عظمته وجماله،*

* فاستوى على العرش، واحتوى على الملك.*


*{ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا }*

* من ملك وإنسي وجني، وحيوان، وجماد، ونبات،* 

*{ وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى } أي: الأرض،*

* فالجميع ملك لله تعالى، عبيد مدبرون،*

* مسخرون تحت قضائه وتدبيره،* 

*ليس لهم من الملك شيء،* 

*ولا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا*

* ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ } الكلام الخفي* 

*{ وَأَخْفَى } من السر، الذي في القلب، ولم ينطق به.*

* أو السر: ما خطر على القلب.*

* { وأخفى } ما لم يخطر. يعلم تعالى أنه يخطر في وقته، وعلى صفته،*


* المعنى: أن علمه تعالى محيط بجميع الأشياء،*

* دقيقها، وجليلها، خفيها، وظاهرها،* 

*فسواء جهرت بقولك أو أسررته،*

* فالكل سواء، بالنسبة لعلمه تعالى.*


*فلما قرر كماله المطلق، بعموم خلقه،*

* وعموم أمره ونهيه، وعموم رحمته،*

* وسعة عظمته، وعلوه على عرشه،* 

*وعموم ملكه، وعموم علمه،* 

*نتج من ذلك، أنه المستحق للعبادة،*

* وأن عبادته هي الحق التي يوجبها الشرع والعقل والفطرة،*

* وعبادة غيره باطلة،*


* فقال:* 

*{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ }* 

*أي: لا معبود بحق، ولا مألوه بالحب والذل،*

* والخوف والرجاء، والمحبة والإنابة والدعاء، إلا هو.*


*{ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }*

* أي: له الأسماء الكثيرة الكاملة الحسنى،* 

*من حسنها أنها كلها أسماء دالة على المدح،*

* فليس فيها اسم لا يدل على المدح والحمد،*


* ومن حسنها أنها ليست أعلاما محضة، وإنما هي أسماء وأوصاف،*


* ومن حسنها أنها دالة على الصفات الكاملة،* 

*وأن له من كل صفة أكملها وأعمها وأجلها،*


* ومن حسنها أنه أمر العباد أن يدعوه بها،*

* لأنها وسيلة مقربة إليه يحبها،* 

*ويحب من يحبها، ويحب من يحفظها،*

* ويحب من يبحث عن معانيها ويتعبد له بها،*


* قال تعالى:*

* { وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 210 )*

*من سورة طه*

* { قَالَ فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى **

* قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى **

* قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى **

* قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى **

* الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا*

* وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْ نَبَاتٍ شَتَّى ** 

*كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي النُّهَى ** 

*مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ*

* وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى }*
*{ 49 - 55 }*


*أي: قال فرعون لموسى على وجه الإنكار: { فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى }*

* فأجاب موسى بجواب شاف كاف واضح،*

* فقال: { رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى }*

* أي: ربنا الذي خلق جميع المخلوقات، وأعطى كل مخلوق خلقه اللائق به،* 

*الدال على حسن صنعه من خلقه،*

* من كبر الجسم وصغره وتوسطه، وجميع صفاته،*

* { ثُمَّ هَدَى } كل مخلوق إلى ما خلقه له،* 


*وهذه الهداية العامة المشاهدة في جميع المخلوقات*

* فكل مخلوق تجده يسعى لما خلق له من المنافع، وفي دفع المضار عنه،* 

*حتى إن الله تعالى أعطى الحيوان البهيم من العقل، ما يتمكن به على ذلك.*


*وهذا كقوله تعالى: { الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ }*

* فالذي خلق المخلوقات، وأعطاها خلقها الحسن،*

* الذي لا تقترح العقول فوق حسنه، وهداها لمصالحها،*

* هو الرب على الحقيقة،*

* فإنكاره إنكار لأعظم الأشياء وجودا، وهو مكابرة ومجاهرة بالكذب،*

* فلو قدر أن الإنسان، أنكر من الأمور المعلومة ما أنكر،*

* كان إنكاره لرب العالمين أكبر من ذلك،*


* ولهذا لما لم يمكن فرعون، أن يعاند هذا الدليل القاطع،*

* عدل إلى المشاغبة، وحاد عن المقصود فقال لموسى:*

* { فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى } أي: ما شأنهم، وما خبرهم؟*

* وكيف وصلت بهم الحال، وقد سبقونا إلى الإنكار والكفر،*

* والظلم، والعناد، ولنا فيهم أسوة؟*


* فقال موسى:*

* { عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى }*

* أي: قد أحصى أعمالهم من خير وشر، وكتبه في كتاب، وهو اللوح المحفوظ،*

* وأحاط به علما وخبرا، فلا يضل عن شيء منها، ولا ينسى ما علمه منها.*


*ومضمون ذلك، أنهم قدموا إلى ما قدموا، ولاقوا أعمالهم، وسيجازون عليها،* 

*فلا معنى لسؤالك واستفهامك يا فرعون عنهم،* 

*فتلك أمة قد خلت، لها ما كسبت،ولكم ما كسبتم،* 

*فإن كان الدليل الذي أوردناه عليك، والآيات التي أريناكها،*

* قد تحققت صدقها ويقينها، وهو الواقع،*

* فانقد إلى الحق، ودع عنك الكفر والظلم، وكثرة الجدال بالباطل،* 

*وإن كنت قد شككت فيها أو رأيتها غير مستقيمة،*

* فالطريق مفتوح وباب البحث غير مغلق،*

* فرد الدليل بالدليل، والبرهان بالبرهان،*

* ولن تجد لذلك سبيلا، ما دام الملوان.*


*كيف وقد أخبر الله عنه، أنه جحدها مع استيقانها،* 

*كما قال تعالى: { وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا }*


* وقال موسى:* 

*{ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ بَصَائِرَ }*

* فعلم أنه ظالم في جداله، قصده العلو في الأرض.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم استطرد في هذا الدليل القاطع، بذكر كثير من نعمه وإحسانه الضروري،* 

*فقال: { الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا }*

* أي: فراشا بحالة تتمكنون من السكون فيها، والقرار، والبناء، والغراس،*

* وإثارتها للازدراع وغيره، وذللها لذلك،*

* ولم يجعلها ممتنعة عن مصلحة من مصالحكم.*


*{ وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا } أي: نفذ لكم الطرق الموصلة،*

* من أرض إلى أرض، ومن قطر إلى قطر،*

* حتى كان الآدميون يتمكنون من الوصول إلى جميع الأرض بأسهل ما يكون،* 

*وينتفعون بأسفارهم، أكثر مما ينتفعون بإقامتهم.*


*{ وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْ نَبَاتٍ شَتَّى }* 

*أي: أنزل المطر*

* { فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا }*

* وأنبت بذلك جميع أصناف النوابت على اختلاف أنواعها،*

* وتشتت أشكالها، وتباين أحوالها، فساقه، وقدره، ويسره، رزقا لنا ولأنعامنا،*

* ولولا ذلك لهلك من عليها من آدمي وحيوان،*

* ولهذا قال: { كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ } وسياقها على وجه الامتنان،*

* ليدل ذلك على أن الأصل في جميع النوابت الإباحة،* 

*فلا يحرم منهم إلا ما كان مضرا، كالسموم ونحوه.*


*{ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي النُّهَى }*

* أي: لذوي العقول الرزينة،* 

*والأفكار المستقيمة على فضل الله وإحسانه،*

* ورحمته، وسعة جوده، وتمام عنايته،*

* وعلى أنه الرب المعبود، المالك المحمود،*

* الذي لا يستحق العبادة سواه،*

* ولا الحمد والمدح والثناء، إلا من امتن بهذه النعم،*

* وعلى أنه على كل شيء قدير،*

* فكما أحيا الأرض بعد موتها، إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى.*



*وخص الله أولي النهى بذلك،* 

*لأنهم المنتفعون بها، الناظرون إليها نظر اعتبار،*

* وأما من عداهم،*

* فإنهم بمنـزلة البهائم السارحة، والأنعام السائمة،*

* لا ينظرون إليها نظر اعتبار،*

* ولا تنفذ بصائرهم إلى المقصود منها،*

* بل حظهم، حظ البهائم، يأكلون ويشربون،*

* وقلوبهم لاهية، وأجسامهم معرضة.*

* { وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ }* 


*ولما ذكر كرم الأرض، وحسن شكرها لما ينـزله الله عليها من المطر،*

* وأنها بإذن ربها، تخرج النبات المختلف الأنواع،*

* أخبر أنه خلقنا منها، وفيها يعيدنا إذا متنا فدفنا فيها،*

* ومنها يخرجنا تارة أخرى،* 

*فكما أوجدنا منها من العدم، وقد علمنا ذلك وتحققناه،* 

*فسيعيدنا بالبعث منها بعد موتنا،* 

*ليجازينا بأعمالنا التي عملناها عليها.*



*وهذان دليلان على الإعادة عقليان واضحان:*

* إخراج النبات من الأرض بعد موتها،*

* وإخراج المكلفين منها في إيجادهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 211 )*


*من سورة طه*


* { وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى **

* قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي* 

*وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى **

* قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ ** 

*فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا*

* قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا*

* أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ*

* أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ*

* فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي }* 
*{ 83 - 86 }*


*كان الله تعالى قد واعد موسى أن يأتيه*

* لينزل عليه التوراة ثلاثين ليلة، فأتمها بعشر،*

* فلما تم الميقات، بادر موسى عليه السلام إلى الحضور للموعد* 

*شوقا لربه، وحرصا على موعوده،*

* فقال الله له: { وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى }*

* أي: ما الذي قدمك عليهم؟*

* ولم لم تصبر حتى تقدم أنت وهم؟*

* قال: { هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي } أي: قريبا مني،*

* وسيصلون في أثري*

* والذي عجلني إليك يا رب طلبا لقربك*

* ومسارعة في رضاك، وشوقا إليك،*



* فقال الله له:*

* { فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ }* 

*أي: بعبادتهم للعجل، ابتليناهم، واختبرناهم، فلم يصبروا،*

* وحين وصلت إليهم المحنة، كفروا { وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ }*

*{ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا } وصاغه فصار*

* { لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا } لهم { هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى }*

* فنسيه موسى، فافتتن به بنو إسرائيل، فعبدوه،*

* ونهاهم هارون فلم ينتهوا.*


*فلما رجع موسى إلى قومه وهو غضبان أسف،*

* أي: ممتلئ غيظا وحنقا وغما،*

* قال لهم موبخا ومقبحا لفعلهم:*

* { يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا } وذلك بإنزال التوراة،*


* { أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ }*

* أي: المدة، فتطاولتم غيبتي وهي مدة قصيرة؟*

* هذا قول كثير من المفسرين،*


* ويحتمل أن معناه: أفطال عليكم عهد النبوة والرسالة،*

* فلم يكن لكم بالنبوة علم ولا أثر، واندرست آثارها،*

* فلم تقفوا منها على خبر، فانمحت آثارها لبعد العهد بها،*

* فعبدتم غير الله، لغلبة الجهل،*

* وعدم العلم بآثار الرسالة؟*


* أي: ليس الأمر كذلك، بل النبوة بين أظهركم،*

* والعلم قائم، والعذر غير مقبول؟*

* أم أردتم بفعلكم،*

* أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم؟*

* أي: فتعرضتم لأسبابه واقتحمتم موجب عذابه،*

* وهذا هو الواقع،*


* { فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي }*

* حين أمرتكم بالاستقامة، ووصيت بكم هارون،*

* فلم ترقبوا غائبا، ولم تحترموا حاضرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 212 )*


*من سورة طه*



*{ قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا*

*وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا*

*فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ ** 

*فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ* 

*فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ **

*أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا* 

*وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا }*

*{ 87 - 89 }*


*أي: قالوا له:*

*ما فعلنا الذي فعلنا عن تعمد منا، وملك منا لأنفسنا،*

*ولكن السبب الداعي لذلك، أننا تأثمنا من زينة القوم التي عندنا،*

*وكانوا فيما يذكرون استعاروا حليا كثيرا من القبط،*

*فخرجوا وهو معهم وألقوه،* 

*وجمعوه حين ذهب موسى ليراجعوه فيه إذا رجع.*


*وكان السامري قد بصر يوم الغرق بأثر الرسول،*

*فسولت له نفسه أن يأخذ قبضة من أثره،*

*وأنه إذا ألقاها على شيء حيي، فتنة وامتحانا،*

*فألقاها على ذلك العجل الذي صاغه بصورة عجل،*

*فتحرك العجل، وصار له خوار وصوت،*

*وقالوا: إن موسى ذهب يطلب ربه، وهو هاهنا فنسيه،* 


*وهذا من بلادتهم، وسخافة عقولهم،* 

*حيث رأوا هذا الغريب الذي صار له خوار،*

*بعد أن كان جمادا،*

*فظنوه إله الأرض والسماوات.*


*{ أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ } أن العجل*

*{ لَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا }*

*أي: لا يتكلم ويراجعهم ويراجعونه،*

*ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا،*


*فالعادم للكمال والكلام والفعال* 

*لا يستحق أن يعبد وهو أنقص من عابديه،*

*فإنهم يتكلمون ويقدرون على بعض الأشياء،*

*من النفع والدفع، بإقدار الله لهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 213 )*


*من سورة طه*


*{ وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِنْ قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنْتُمْ بِهِ*

*وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ* 

*فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي* *** 

*قَالُوا لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ* *عَاكِفِينَ* *حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى }* 

*{ 90 - 91 }*


*أي: إن اتخاذهم العجل، ليسوا معذورين فيه،*

*فإنه وإن كانت عرضت لهم الشبهة في أصل عبادته،*

*فإن هارون قد نهاهم عنه، وأخبرهم أنه فتنة،*


*وأن ربهم الرحمن،* 

*الذي منه النعم الظاهرة والباطنة،* 

*الدافع للنقم* 


*وأنه أمرهم أن يتبعوه، ويعتزلوا العجل،* 

*فأبوا وقالوا:* 

*{ لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 214 )*



*من سورة طه*



*{ .... وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا* 

*لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا **

*إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*

*وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا }* 

*{ 97 – 98 }*



*{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا } أي: العجل* 

*{ لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا } ففعل موسى ذلك،*


*فلو كان إلهاً،* 

*لامتنع ممن يريده بأذى ويسعى له بالإتلاف،*

*وكان قد أشرب العجل في قلوب بني إسرائيل،*

*فأراد موسى عليه السلام إتلافه وهم ينظرون،*

*على وجه لا تمكن إعادته*

*بالإحراق والسحق وذريه في اليم ونسفه،*

*ليزول ما في قلوبهم من حبه، كما زال شخصه،*

*ولأن في إبقائه محنة،*

*لأن في النفوس أقوى داع إلى الباطل،*



*فلما تبين لهم بطلانه،*

*أخبرهم بمن يستحق العبادة وحده لا شريك له، فقال:* 


*{ إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*

*وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا }*

*أي: لا معبود إلا وجهه الكريم،*

*فلا يؤله، ولا يحب،* 

*ولا يرجى ولا يخاف، ولا يدعى إلا هو،* 

*لأنه الكامل الذي له الأسماء الحسنى، والصفات العلى،*

*المحيط علمه بجميع الأشياء،*


*الذي ما من نعمة بالعباد إلا منه،*

*ولا يدفع السوء إلا هو،*

*فلا إله إلا هو، ولا معبود سواه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 215 )*


*من سورة  طه*

*{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا  **

*فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا * لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا  أَمْتًا **

*يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ * 

*وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا  تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا **

*يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ  الشَّفَاعَةُ*

*إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا **

*يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ  بِهِ عِلْمًا **

*وَعَنَتِ  الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ  الْقَيُّومِ*

*وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا **

*وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ  مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ * 

*فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا  }* 



*{ 105 - 112 }*


*يخبر تعالى عن أهوال  القيامة، وما فيها من الزلازل والقلاقل، فقال: * 

*{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ  }*

*أي: ماذا يصنع بها يوم القيامة، وهل تبقى بحالها أم  لا؟*

*{ فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا  }*

*أي: يزيلها ويقلعها من أماكنها فتكون كالعهن  وكالرمل،*

*ثم يدكها فيجعلها هباء منبثا، فتضمحل وتتلاشى،  ويسويها بالأرض،*

*ويجعل الأرض قاعا  صفصفا، مستويا لا يرى فيه أيها الناظر  عِوَجًا،*

*هذا من تمام  استوائها*

*{ وَلَا أَمْتًا  } أي: أودية وأماكن منخفضة، أو  مرتفعة*

*فتبرز الأرض، وتتسع للخلائق، ويمدها الله مد  الأديم،*

*فيكونون في موقف واحد، يسمعهم الداعي، وينفذهم البصر، * 


*ولهذا قال:* 

*{ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ  }*

*وذلك حين يبعثون من قبورهم  ويقومون منها،*

*يدعوهم الداعي إلى الحضور  والاجتماع للموقف، فيتبعونه مهطعين إليه،*

*لا يلتفتون عنه،  ولا يعرجون يمنة ولا يسرة،* 

*وقوله: { لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ } أي: لا عوج لدعوة الداعي،*

*بل تكون دعوته  حقا وصدقا، لجميع الخلق،* 

*يسمعهم جميعهم، ويصيح بهم  أجمعين،*

*فيحضرون لموقف القيامة، خاشعة  أصواتهم للرحمن،*


*{ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ  إِلَّا هَمْسًا }* 

*أي: إلا وطء  الأقدام، أو المخافتة سرا بتحريك الشفتين  فقط،*

*يملكهم الخشوع والسكون  والإنصات،*

*انتظارا لحكم الرحمن فيهم، * 

*وتعنو وجوههم، أي: تذل وتخضع، * 


*فترى في ذلك الموقف العظيم، الأغنياء والفقراء،  والرجال والنساء،*

*والأحرار  والأرقاء، والملوك والسوقة،*

*ساكتين منصتين،  خاشعة أبصارهم، خاضعة رقابهم،* 

*جاثين على ركبهم،  عانية وجوههم،*

*لا يدرون ماذا  ينفصل كل منهم به، ولا ماذا يفعل به،*

*قد اشتغل كل  بنفسه وشأنه، عن أبيه وأخيه، وصديقه وحبيبه*

*{ لِكُلِّ  امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ  }*

*فحينئذ يحكم فيهم الحاكم العدل  الديان،*

*ويجازي المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء  بالحرمان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والأمل بالرب  الكريم، الرحمن الرحيم،*

*أن يرى  الخلائق منه، من الفضل والإحسان،* 

*والعفو والصفح  والغفران،*

*ما لا تعبر  عنه الألسنة، ولا تتصوره الأفكار،*

*ويتطلع لرحمته  إذ ذاك جميع الخلق لما يشاهدونه*

*[فيختص  المؤمنون به وبرسله بالرحمة]* 

*فإن قيل: من أين لكم هذا  الأمل؟*

*وإن شئت  قلت:*

*من أين لكم هذا العلم بما  ذكر؟*


*قلنا:*

*لما نعلمه  من غلبة رحمته لغضبه،*

*ومن سعة جوده، الذي عم  جميع البرايا،*

*ومما نشاهده  في أنفسنا وفي غيرنا، من النعم المتواترة في هذه  الدار،*

*وخصوصا في  فصل القيامة،* 


*فإن قوله: { وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ }* 

*{ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ }* 

*مع قوله { الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ  لِلرَّحْمَنِ }*


*مع قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم:* 

*" إن لله مائة رحمة  أنزل لعباده رحمة، بها يتراحمون ويتعاطفون،*

*حتى إن البهيمة ترفع  حافرها عن ولدها خشية أن تطأه* 

*-أي:- من الرحمة  المودعة في قلبها،*

*فإذا كان يوم القيامة، * 

*ضم هذه الرحمة إلى تسع وتسعين رحمة، فرحم بها العباد " * 


*مع قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:*

*" لله أرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها  "*



*فقل ما شئت  عن رحمته،*

*فإنها فوق  ما تقول،*

*وتصور ما  شئت، فإنها فوق ذلك،*

*فسبحان من  رحم في عدله وعقوبته،*

*كما رحم في  فضله وإحسانه ومثوبته،*

*وتعالى من  وسعت رحمته كل شيء،*

*وعمَّ كرمه  كل حي،*

*وجلَّ من  غني عن عباده، رحيم بهم،*

*وهم مفتقرون إليه على الدوام،* 

*في جميع  أحوالهم،*

*فلا غنى  لهم عنه طرفة عين.*



*وقوله: { يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ  الشَّفَاعَةُ*

*إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ  لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا }*

*أي: لا يشفع أحد عنده  من الخلق،*

*إلا إذا أذن في  الشفاعة*

*ولا يأذن إلا لمن رضي  قوله،*

*أي: شفاعته، من الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعباده المقربين، * 

*فيمن ارتضى قوله وعمله، وهو المؤمن  المخلص،*

*فإذا اختل واحد من هذه  الأمور،*

*فلا سبيل لأحد إلى شفاعة من  أحد.*


*وينقسم الناس في ذلك الموقف  قسمين:*


*ظالمين بكفرهم وشرهم، فهؤلاء لا ينالهم إلا الخيبة  والحرمان،*

*والعذاب الأليم في جهنم، وسخط  الديان.*


*والقسم الثاني: من آمن الإيمان  المأمور به، وعمل صالحا من واجب ومسنون*

*{ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا } أي: زيادة في  سيئاته*

*{ وَلَا هَضْمًا  } أي: نقصا من حسناته، * 

*بل تغفر ذنوبه، وتطهر عيوبه، وتضاعف  حسناته،*

*{ وَإِنْ  تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 216 )*


*من سورة  الأنبياء*


*{ بَلْ قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلَامٍ بَلِ  افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ*

*فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ  **

*مَا آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا*

*أَفَهُمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ }* 
*{ 5 - 6 }*



*يذكر تعالى ائتفاك  المكذبين بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*وبما جاء به من  القرآن العظيم،*

*وأنهم سفهوه  وقالوا فيه الأقاويل الباطلة المختلفة،*

*فتارة  يقولون: { أضغاث أحلام }* 

*بمنزلة كلام النائم الهاذي، الذي لا يحس بما  يقول،*


*وتارة يقولون: { افتراه  } واختلقه وتقوله من عند  نفسه،*

*وتارة يقولون: إنه شاعر وما جاء به  شعر.*


*وكل من له أدنى معرفة بالواقع من حالة  الرسول،*

*ونظر في هذا الذي جاء  به،*

*جزم جزما لا يقبل  الشك،*

*أنه أجل الكلام  وأعلاه،*

*وأنه من عند  الله،*

*وأن أحدا من البشر لا يقدر على الإتيان بمثل  بعضه،*

*كما تحدى الله أعداءه  بذلك،*

*ليعارضوا مع توفر دواعيهم لمعارضته  وعداوته،*

*فلم يقدروا على شيء من  معارضته،*


*وهم يعلمون  ذلك*

*وإلا فما الذي أقامهم وأقعدهم * 

*وأقض مضاجعهم وبلبل  ألسنتهم*

*إلا الحق الذي لا يقوم له  شيء،*


*وإنما يقولون هذه الأقوال فيه - حيث لم يؤمنوا به  -*

*تنفيرا عنه لمن لم  يعرفه،*



*وهو أكبر الآيات  المستمرة،*

*الدالة على صحة  ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصدقه،*

*وهو كاف  شاف،*

*فمن طلب دليلا غيره، أو اقترح آية من الآيات  سواه،*

*فهو جاهل ظالم مشبه  لهؤلاء المعاندين الذين كذبوه* 

*وطلبوا من الآيات  الاقتراح ما هو أضر شيء عليهم،*

*وليس لهم فيها  مصلحة،*

*لأنهم إن كان قصدهم معرفة الحق إذا تبين  دليله،*

*فقد تبين دليله  بدونها،* 

*وإن كان قصدهم التعجيز وإقامة العذر  لأنفسهم،*

*إن لم يأت بما  طلبوا فإنهم بهذه الحالة* 

*- على فرض إتيان  ما طلبوا من الآيات -*

*لا يؤمنون  قطعا،*

*فلو جاءتهم كل  آية،*

*لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب  الأليم.*


*ولهذا قال الله عنهم: * 

*{ فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ  }*

*أي: كناقة صالح، وعصا موسى، ونحو  ذلك.*


*قال الله: { مَا آمَنَتْ  قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا }*

*أي: بهذه الآيات  المقترحة،*

*وإنما سنته تقتضي أن من طلبها، ثم حصلت  له،*

*فلم يؤمن أن يعاجله  بالعقوبة.*


*فالأولون ما  آمنوا بها،*

*أفيؤمن هؤلاء  بها؟*

*ما الذي فضلهم على أولئك، وما الخير الذي  فيهم،*

*يقتضي الإيمان عند  وجودها؟*

*وهذا الاستفهام بمعنى  النفي،*

*أي: لا يكون ذلك منهم  أبدا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 217 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*

*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ*

*فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ **

*وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَدًا لَا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ*

*وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ **

*ثُمَّ صَدَقْنَاهُمُ الْوَعْدَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ  مْ وَمَنْ نَشَاءُ*

*وَأَهْلَكْنَا الْمُسْرِفِينَ }*

*{ 7 - 9 }*


*هذا جواب لشبه المكذبين للرسول القائلين: هلا كان ملكا،*

*لا يحتاج إلى طعام وشراب، وتصرف في الأسواق،*

*وهلا كان خالدا؟*

*فإذا لم يكن كذلك، دل على أنه ليس برسول.*


*وهذه الشبه ما زالت في قلوب المكذبين للرسل،*

*تشابهوا في الكفر، فتشابهت أقوالهم،*

*فأجاب تعالى عن هذه الشبه لهؤلاء المكذبين للرسول،*

*المقرين بإثبات الرسل قبله -*

*ولو لم يكن إلا إبراهيم عليه السلام،*

*الذي قد أقر بنبوته جميع الطوائف،*

*والمشركون يزعمون أنهم على دينه وملته -*

*بأن الرسل قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلهم من البشر،*

*الذين يأكلون الطعام، ويمشون في الأسواق،* 

*وتطرأ عليهم العوارض البشرية، من الموت وغيره،*

*وأن الله أرسلهم إلى قومهم وأممهم،*

*فصدقهم من صدقهم، وكذبهم من كذبهم،*

*وأن الله صدقهم ما وعدهم به*

*من النجاة والسعادة لهم ولأتباعهم،*

*وأهلك المسرفين المكذبين لهم.*



*فما بال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*تقام الشبه الباطلة على إنكار رسالته،* 

*وهي موجودة في إخوانه المرسلين،*

*الذين يقر بهم المكذبون لمحمد ؟*


*فهذا إلزام لهم في غاية الوضوح،*

*وأنهم إن أقروا برسول من البشر،* 

*ولن يقروا برسول من غير البشر،*


*إن شبههم باطلة، قد أبطلوها هم بإقرارهم بفسادها،*

*وتناقضهم بها،*

*فلو قدر انتقالهم من هذا إلى إنكار نبوة البشر رأسا،*

*وأنه لا يكون نبي إن لم يكن ملكا مخلدا، لا يأكل الطعام،*

*فقد أجاب [الله] تعالى عن هذه الشبهة بقوله:* 


*{ وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ* 

*وَلَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لَا يُنْظَرُونَ**

*وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ }* 


*وأن البشر لا طاقة لهم بتلقي الوحي من الملائكة*

*{ قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَلَائِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ*

*لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَلَكًا رَسُولًا }*

*فإن حصل معكم شك وعدم علم بحالة الرسل المتقدمين* 


*{ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ }*

*من الكتب السالفة، كأهل التوراة والإنجيل،*

*يخبرونكم بما عندهم من العلم،*

*وأنهم كلهم بشر من جنس المرسل إليهم.* 



*وهذه الآية وإن كان سببها خاصا*

*بالسؤال عن حالة الرسل المتقدمين لأهل الذكر وهم أهل العلم،*

*فإنها عامة في كل مسألة من مسائل الدين، أصوله وفروعه،*

*إذا لم يكن عند الإنسان علم منها،*

*أن يسأل من يعلمها،*


*ففيه الأمر بالتعلم والسؤال لأهل العلم،*

*ولم يؤمر بسؤالهم،*

*إلا لأنه يجب عليهم التعليم والإجابة عما علموه.*


*وفي تخصيص السؤال بأهل الذكر والعلم،*

*نهي عن سؤال المعروف بالجهل وعدم العلم،*

*ونهي له أن يتصدى لذلك،*


*وفي هذه الآية دليل على أن النساء ليس منهن نبية،*

*لا مريم ولا غيرها، لقوله { إِلَّا رِجَالًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 218 )*



*من سورة  طه*


*{ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى  **

*لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ * 

*وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى * * 

*وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى **

*اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ  الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }* 

*{ 5 - 8 }*



*{ الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  }الذي هو أرفع المخلوقات وأعظمها  وأوسعها،*

*{ اسْتَوَى  } استواء يليق بجلاله،  ويناسب عظمته وجماله،* 

*فاستوى على العرش، واحتوى على  الملك.*




*{ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا }*

*من ملك وإنسي وجني، وحيوان، وجماد،  ونبات،*

*{ وَمَا تَحْتَ  الثَّرَى } أي:  الأرض،*

*فالجميع ملك لله تعالى، عبيد  مدبرون،*

*مسخرون تحت قضائه وتدبيره، ليس لهم من الملك  شيء،*

*ولا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا  ضرا*

*ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا  نشورا.*





*{ وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ  فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ }الكلام  الخفي*

*{ وَأَخْفَى  }من السر، الذي في القلب، ولم ينطق  به.*


*أو السر: ما خطر على القلب.* 

*{ وأخفى }ما لم يخطر.* 

*يعلم تعالى أنه يخطر في وقته، وعلى  صفته،*


*المعنى: أن علمه تعالى محيط  بجميع الأشياء،*

*دقيقها، وجليلها، خفيها،  وظاهرها،*

*فسواء  جهرت بقولك أو أسررته،*

*فالكل سواء، بالنسبة لعلمه  تعالى.*




*فلما قرر كماله المطلق، بعموم خلقه، وعموم أمره  ونهيه،*

*وعموم رحمته،  وسعة عظمته،*

*وعلوه على عرشه،  وعموم ملكه، وعموم علمه،*

*نتج من  ذلك،*

*أنه المستحق  للعبادة،*

*وأن عبادته هي  الحق التي يوجبها الشرع والعقل والفطرة،*

*وعبادة غيره باطلة،*


*فقال:*



*{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  }*

*أي: لا معبود  بحق،*

*ولا مألوه بالحب والذل، والخوف  والرجاء،*

*والمحبة  والإنابة والدعاء، إلا هو.*





*{ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى  }*

*أي: له الأسماء الكثيرة الكاملة  الحسنى،*

*من حسنها أنها كلها  أسماء دالة على المدح،*

*فليس فيها اسم لا  يدل على المدح والحمد،*

*ومن حسنها أنها ليست أعلاما محضة، وإنما هي أسماء  وأوصاف،*


*ومن حسنها أنها دالة على الصفات  الكاملة،*

*وأن له من كل صفة أكملها وأعمها وأجلها، * 


*ومن حسنها أنه أمر  العباد أن يدعوه بها،*

*لأنها وسيلة  مقربة إليه يحبها، ويحب من يحبها،*

*ويحب من يحفظها،  ويحب من يبحث عن معانيها ويتعبد له بها،*


*قال تعالى: * 

*{ وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 219 )*


*من سورة طه*


*{ قَالَ فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى **

*قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى **

*قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى **

*قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ*

*لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى }*

*{ 49 - 52 }*



*أي: قال فرعون لموسى على وجه الإنكار: { فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى }*

*فأجاب موسى بجواب شاف كاف واضح، فقال:*

*{ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى }*

*أي: ربنا الذي خلق جميع المخلوقات،* 

*وأعطى كل مخلوق خلقه اللائق به،*

*الدال على حسن صنعه من خلقه،* 

*من كبر الجسم وصغره وتوسطه، وجميع صفاته،* 


*{ ثُمَّ هَدَى } كل مخلوق إلى ما خلقه له،*

*وهذه الهداية العامة المشاهدة في جميع المخلوقات*

*فكل مخلوق تجده يسعى لما خلق له من المنافع،*

*وفي دفع المضار عنه،*

*حتى إن الله تعالى أعطى الحيوان البهيم من العقل،*

*ما يتمكن به على ذلك.*


*وهذا كقوله تعالى:* 

*{ الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ }* 


*فالذي خلق المخلوقات، وأعطاها خلقها الحسن،*

*الذي لا تقترح العقول فوق حسنه، وهداها لمصالحها،*

*هو الرب على الحقيقة،*

*فإنكاره إنكار لأعظم الأشياء وجودا،*

*وهو مكابرة ومجاهرة بالكذب،*

*فلو قدر أن الإنسان، أنكر من الأمور المعلومة ما أنكر،*

*كان إنكاره لرب العالمين أكبر من ذلك،*


*ولهذا لما لم يمكن فرعون،*

*أن يعاند هذا الدليل القاطع، عدل إلى المشاغبة،*

*وحاد عن المقصود فقال لموسى: { فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى }* 

*أي: ما شأنهم، وما خبرهم؟ وكيف وصلت بهم الحال،*

*وقد سبقونا إلى الإنكار والكفر،*

*والظلم، والعناد، ولنا فيهم أسوة؟*


*فقال موسى:*

*{ عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى }*

*أي: قد أحصى أعمالهم من خير وشر،* 

*وكتبه في كتاب، وهو اللوح المحفوظ،*

*وأحاط به علما وخبرا، فلا يضل عن شيء منها،*

*ولا ينسى ما علمه منها.*


*ومضمون ذلك،*

*أنهم قدموا إلى ما قدموا، ولاقوا أعمالهم، وسيجازون عليها،* 

*فلا معنى لسؤالك واستفهامك يا فرعون عنهم،*

*فتلك أمة قد خلت، لها ما كسبت،ولكم ما كسبتم،*

*فإن كان الدليل الذي أوردناه عليك، والآيات التي أريناكها،* 

*قد تحققت صدقها ويقينها، وهو الواقع،* 

*فانقد إلى الحق، ودع عنك الكفر والظلم، وكثرة الجدال بالباطل،*

*وإن كنت قد شككت فيها أو رأيتها غير مستقيمة،*

*فالطريق مفتوح وباب البحث غير مغلق،*

*فرد الدليل بالدليل، والبرهان بالبرهان،*

*ولن تجد لذلك سبيلا، ما دام الملوان.*


*كيف وقد أخبر الله عنه، أنه جحدها مع استيقانها،* 

*كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا }*

*وقال موسى:*

*{ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ* 

*إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ بَصَائِرَ }* 


*فعلم أنه ظالم في جداله، قصده العلو في الأرض.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 220 )*


*من سورة طه*


*{ وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى **

*قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي 

وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى ** 

*قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ ** 

*فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا* 

*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا*

*أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ* 

*أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ* 

*فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي }* 


*{ 83 - 86 }*


*كان الله تعالى، قد واعد موسى أن يأتيه*

*لينزل عليه التوراة ثلاثين ليلة، فأتمها بعشر،*

*فلما تم الميقات،* 

*بادر موسى عليه السلام إلى الحضور للموعد شوقا لربه،*

*وحرصا على موعوده،* 

*فقال الله له:*

*{ وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى }*

*أي: ما الذي قدمك عليهم؟ ولم لم تصبر حتى تقدم أنت وهم؟* 

*قال: { هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي }*

*أي: قريبا مني، وسيصلون في أثري*

*والذي عجلني إليك يا رب طلبا لقربك*

*ومسارعة في رضاك، وشوقا إليك،*


*فقال الله له:*

*{ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ }*

*أي: بعبادتهم للعجل،*

*ابتليناهم، واختبرناهم، فلم يصبروا،*

*وحين وصلت إليهم المحنة، كفروا* 

*{ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ }* 

*{ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا }*

*وصاغه فصار { لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا } لهم*

*{ هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى } فنسيه موسى،*

*فافتتن به بنو إسرائيل، فعبدوه،*

*ونهاهم هارون فلم ينتهوا.*



*فلما رجع موسى إلى قومه وهو غضبان أسف،*

*أي: ممتلئ غيظا وحنقا وغما،*

*قال لهم موبخا ومقبحا لفعلهم:*

*{ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا } وذلك بإنزال التوراة،*

*{ أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ } أي: المدة،*

*فتطاولتم غيبتي وهي مدة قصيرة؟*

*هذا قول كثير من المفسرين،*


*ويحتمل أن معناه:*

*أفطال عليكم عهد النبوة والرسالة،*

*فلم يكن لكم بالنبوة علم ولا أثر، واندرست آثارها،*

*فلم تقفوا منها على خبر، فانمحت آثارها لبعد العهد بها،*

*فعبدتم غير الله، لغلبة الجهل،*

*وعدم العلم بآثار الرسالة؟* 


*أي: ليس الأمر كذلك، بل النبوة بين أظهركم،* 

*والعلم قائم، والعذر غير مقبول؟* 


*أم أردتم بفعلكم، أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم؟*

*أي: فتعرضتم لأسبابه واقتحمتم موجب عذابه،*

*وهذا هو الواقع،*


*{ فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي }*

*حين أمرتكم بالاستقامة، ووصيت بكم هارون،*

*فلم ترقبوا غائبا، ولم تحترموا حاضرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 221 )*


*من سورة  طه*


*{  قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا * 

*وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا  مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ  فَقَذَفْنَاهَا*

*فَكَذَلِكَ  أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ **

*فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ  خُوَارٌ*

*فَقَالُوا هَذَا  إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ  **

*أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ  أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ  قَوْلًا*

*وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا }*
*{ 87 - 89  }*


*أي: قالوا له:*

*ما فعلنا الذي فعلنا  عن تعمد منا، وملك منا لأنفسنا،*

*ولكن السبب الداعي  لذلك،*

*أننا تأثمنا من زينة القوم التي عندنا، * 

*وكانوا فيما يذكرون استعاروا حليا كثيرا من  القبط،*

*فخرجوا وهو معهم  وألقوه،*

*وجمعوه حين ذهب موسى ليراجعوه فيه إذا  رجع.*


*وكان السامري قد بصر يوم الغرق بأثر  الرسول،*

*فسولت له نفسه أن يأخذ قبضة من  أثره،*

*وأنه إذا ألقاها على شيء حيي، فتنة  وامتحانا،*

*فألقاها على ذلك العجل الذي صاغه بصورة  عجل،*

*فتحرك العجل، وصار له خوار  وصوت،*

*وقالوا: إن موسى ذهب يطلب ربه، وهو هاهنا  فنسيه،*


*وهذا من بلادتهم، وسخافة  عقولهم،*

*حيث رأوا هذا الغريب الذي صار له  خوار،*

*بعد أن كان  جمادا،*

*فظنوه إله الأرض  والسماوات.*



*{ أَفَلَا  يَرَوْنَ }أن العجل * 

*{ لَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ  قَوْلًا }*

*أي: لا يتكلم ويراجعهم  ويراجعونه،*

*ولا يملك لهم ضرا  ولا نفعا،*

*فالعادم للكمال  والكلام والفعال*

*لا يستحق أن  يعبد*

*وهو أنقص من  عابديه،*

*فإنهم يتكلمون  ويقدرون على بعض الأشياء،* 

*من النفع والدفع،  بإقدار الله  لهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 222 )*


*من سورة  طه*



*{ وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ  مِنْ قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنْتُمْ بِهِ * 

*وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ  الرَّحْمَنُ* 

*فَاتَّبِعُونِي  وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي **

*قَالُوا لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى }* 

*{ 90 - 91 }*


*أي: إن اتخاذهم  العجل، ليسوا معذورين  فيه،*

*فإنه وإن كانت عرضت لهم الشبهة في أصل  عبادته،*

*فإن هارون قد نهاهم عنه، وأخبرهم أنه  فتنة،*

*وأن ربهم الرحمن، الذي منه النعم الظاهرة  والباطنة،*

*الدافع للنقم*

*وأنه أمرهم أن  يتبعوه، ويعتزلوا العجل،*

*فأبوا  وقالوا:*

*{ لَنْ نَبْرَحَ  عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى  }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 223 )*


*من سورة  طه*



*{ ... وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا* 

*لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا  **

*إِنَّمَا  إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ*

*وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا }* 
*{ 97 – 98  }*



*{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ  عَاكِفًا } أي:  العجل* 

*{ لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ  لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا } ففعل موسى  ذلك،*

*فلو كان إلها،* 

*لامتنع ممن يريده بأذى ويسعى له  بالإتلاف،*


*وكان قد أشرب العجل في قلوب بني  إسرائيل،*

*فأراد موسى عليه السلام إتلافه وهم  ينظرون،*

*على وجه لا تمكن  إعادته*

*بالإحراق والسحق وذريه في اليم  ونسفه،*

*ليزول ما في قلوبهم من حبه، كما زال  شخصه،*

*ولأن في إبقائه  محنة،*

*لأن في النفوس أقوى داع إلى  الباطل،*



*فلما تبين لهم بطلانه، * 

*أخبرهم بمن يستحق العبادة وحده لا شريك  له،*

*فقال:* 



*{ إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*

*وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا  }*




*أي: لا معبود إلا وجهه  الكريم،*

*فلا يؤله، ولا يحب،*

*ولا يرجى ولا يخاف،*

*ولا يدعى إلا هو،* 

*لأنه  الكامل الذي له الأسماء الحسنى، والصفات  العلى،*

*المحيط علمه  بجميع الأشياء،*

*الذي ما من نعمة  بالعباد إلا منه، * 

*ولا يدفع السوء إلا هو،*

*فلا إله إلا هو، ولا معبود  سواه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 224 )*

*من سورة  طه*


*{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ  فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا  **

*فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا * لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا  **

*يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ * 

*وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ* 

*فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا  }* 

*{ 105 - 108  }*


*يخبر تعالى عن أهوال القيامة، وما فيها من الزلازل  والقلاقل،*

*فقال: { وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْجِبَالِ }* 

*أي: ماذا يصنع بها  يوم القيامة، وهل تبقى بحالها أم لا؟*

*{ فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا  رَبِّي نَسْفًا }*

*أي: يزيلها ويقلعها  من أماكنها فتكون كالعهن وكالرمل،*

*ثم يدكها فيجعلها  هباء منبثا، فتضمحل وتتلاشى،*

*ويسويها بالأرض،  ويجعل الأرض قاعا صفصفا،* 

*مستويا لا يرى فيه  أيها الناظر عِوَجًا،*

*هذا من تمام استوائها * 

*{ وَلَا أَمْتًا } أي: أودية  وأماكن منخفضة، أو مرتفعة*

*فتبرز الأرض، وتتسع  للخلائق، ويمدها الله مد الأديم،* 

*فيكونون في موقف  واحد، يسمعهم الداعي، وينفذهم البصر،* 


*ولهذا قال: * 

*{ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ  }*

*وذلك حين يبعثون من قبورهم ويقومون  منها،*

*يدعوهم الداعي إلى الحضور  والاجتماع للموقف،* 

*فيتبعونه مهطعين إليه، لا يلتفتون  عنه،*

*ولا يعرجون يمنة ولا  يسرة،*

*وقوله: {  لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ } أي: لا عوج لدعوة  الداعي،*

*بل تكون دعوته حقا وصدقا، لجميع  الخلق،*

*يسمعهم جميعهم، ويصيح بهم  أجمعين،*

*فيحضرون لموقف القيامة، خاشعة  أصواتهم للرحمن،*


*{ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا  }*

*أي: إلا وطء الأقدام، أو  المخافتة سرا بتحريك الشفتين فقط،*

*يملكهم الخشوع  والسكون والإنصات،*

*انتظارا لحكم الرحمن  فيهم،*

*وتعنو وجوههم، أي: تذل  وتخضع،*


*فترى في ذلك الموقف العظيم،  الأغنياء والفقراء،*

*والرجال والنساء، والأحرار  والأرقاء، والملوك والسوقة،* 

*ساكتين منصتين، خاشعة أبصارهم،  خاضعة رقابهم،*

*جاثين على ركبهم، عانية  وجوههم،*

*لا يدرون ماذا ينفصل كل منهم  به، ولا ماذا يفعل به،*

*قد اشتغل كل بنفسه وشأنه، عن  أبيه وأخيه، وصديقه وحبيبه*

*{ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ  مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ }*


*فحينئذ يحكم فيهم  الحاكم العدل الديان،*

*ويجازي المحسن  بإحسانه، والمسيء بالحرمان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والأمل بالرب الكريم، الرحمن  الرحيم،*

*أن يرى الخلائق منه، من الفضل  والإحسان،*

*والعفو والصفح  والغفران،*

*ما لا تعبر عنه الألسنة، ولا تتصوره  الأفكار،*

*ويتطلع لرحمته إذ ذاك جميع الخلق لما  يشاهدونه*

*[فيختص المؤمنون به وبرسله بالرحمة] * 


*فإن  قيل:*

*من أين لكم هذا  الأمل؟*

*وإن شئت قلت: من أين لكم هذا العلم بما  ذكر؟*


*قلنا:*

*لما نعلمه من  غلبة رحمته لغضبه،*

*ومن سعة جوده،  الذي عم جميع البرايا،* 

*ومما نشاهده في  أنفسنا وفي غيرنا،* 

*من النعم  المتواترة في هذه الدار،*

*وخصوصا في فصل  القيامة،*


*فإن قوله: { وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ  }*

*{ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ  }*

*مع قوله { الْمُلْكُ  يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ }* 



*مع قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:*

*" إن لله مائة رحمة أنزل لعباده رحمة، بها يتراحمون  ويتعاطفون،*

*حتى إن البهيمة ترفع حافرها عن ولدها خشية أن  تطأه*

*-أي:- من الرحمة المودعة في  قلبها،*

*فإذا كان يوم  القيامة،*

*ضم هذه الرحمة إلى تسع وتسعين رحمة، فرحم بها العباد " * 


*مع قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:*

*" لله أرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها  "*


*فقل ما شئت عن رحمته، فإنها فوق ما  تقول،*

*وتصور ما شئت، فإنها فوق  ذلك،*

*فسبحان من رحم في عدله  وعقوبته،*

*كما رحم في  فضله وإحسانه ومثوبته،* 

*وتعالى من وسعت رحمته كل  شيء،*

*وعم كرمه كل  حي،*

*وجلَّ من غني عن عباده، رحيم  بهم،*

*وهم مفتقرون إليه على الدوام، في جميع  أحوالهم،*

*فلا غنى لهم  عنه طرفة عين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 225 )*


*من سورة طه*


*{ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ* 

*إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا **

*يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا **

*وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ* 

*وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا }* 

*{ 109 – 111 }*


*{ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ* 

*إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا }*

*أي: لا يشفع أحد عنده من الخلق،*

*إلا إذا أذن في الشفاعة ولا يأذن إلا لمن رضي قوله،*

*أي: شفاعته، من الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعباده المقربين،*

*فيمن ارتضى قوله وعمله، وهو المؤمن المخلص،* 

*فإذا اختل واحد من هذه الأمور،* 

*فلا سبيل لأحد إلى شفاعة من أحد.*



*وينقسم الناس في ذلك الموقف قسمين:*


*ظالمين بكفرهم وشرهم،*

*فهؤلاء لا ينالهم إلا الخيبة والحرمان،*

*والعذاب الأليم في جهنم، وسخط الديان.*


*والقسم الثاني:*

*من آمن الإيمان المأمور به،*

*وعمل صالحا من واجب ومسنون* 

*{ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا } أي: زيادة في سيئاته*

*{ وَلَا هَضْمًا } أي: نقصا من حسناته،*

*بل تغفر ذنوبه، وتطهر عيوبه، وتضاعف حسناته،*


*{ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا* 

*وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 226 )*



*من سورة  الأنبياء*


*{ بَلْ قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلَامٍ بَلِ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ* 

*فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ  **

*مَا آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا*

*أَفَهُمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ }*

*{ 5 - 6  }*


*يذكر تعالى ائتفاك المكذبين بمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم،*

*وبما جاء به من القرآن  العظيم،*

*وأنهم سفهوه وقالوا فيه الأقاويل الباطلة  المختلفة،*

*فتارة يقولون: { أضغاث أحلام  } بمنزلة كلام النائم الهاذي، * 

*الذي لا يحس بما  يقول،*

*وتارة يقولون: { افتراه } واختلقه وتقوله من عند  نفسه،*

*وتارة يقولون: إنه شاعر وما جاء به شعر.* 




*وكل من له أدنى معرفة بالواقع، من حالة  الرسول،*

*ونظر في هذا الذي جاء به، جزم جزما لا يقبل  الشك،*

*أنه أجل الكلام وأعلاه، وأنه من عند  الله،*

*وأن أحدا من البشر لا يقدر على الإتيان بمثل  بعضه،*

*كما تحدى الله أعداءه  بذلك،*

*ليعارضوا مع توفر دواعيهم لمعارضته  وعداوته،*

*فلم يقدروا على شيء من  معارضته،*


*وهم يعلمون ذلك* 

*وإلا فما الذي أقامهم وأقعدهم وأقض مضاجعهم وبلبل  ألسنتهم*

*إلا الحق الذي لا يقوم له شيء،* 

*وإنما يقولون هذه الأقوال فيه - حيث لم يؤمنوا به  -*

*تنفيرا عنه لمن لم  يعرفه،*

*وهو أكبر الآيات المستمرة،*

*الدالة على صحة ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وصدقه،* 


*وهو كاف شاف،*

*فمن طلب دليلا غيره، أو  اقترح آية من الآيات سواه،*

*فهو جاهل ظالم مشبه  لهؤلاء المعاندين*

*الذين كذبوه وطلبوا من  الآيات الاقتراح ما هو أضر شيء عليهم،*

*وليس لهم فيها مصلحة،*

*لأنهم إن كان قصدهم معرفة الحق إذا تبين  دليله،*

*فقد تبين دليله بدونها، * 

*وإن كان قصدهم التعجيز وإقامة العذر  لأنفسهم،*

*إن لم يأت بما طلبوا فإنهم بهذه الحالة* 

*- على فرض إتيان ما طلبوا من الآيات - لا يؤمنون  قطعا،*

*فلو جاءتهم كل آية، لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب  الأليم.*




*ولهذا قال الله عنهم:* 

*{ فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ  كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ }*

*أي: كناقة صالح،  وعصا موسى، ونحو ذلك.*



*قال الله:* 

*{ مَا آمَنَتْ  قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا }*

*أي: بهذه الآيات  المقترحة،*

*وإنما سنته تقتضي أن من طلبها، ثم حصلت له،* 

*فلم يؤمن أن يعاجله  بالعقوبة.*

*فالأولون ما آمنوا بها، أفيؤمن هؤلاء  بها؟*

*ما الذي فضلهم على  أولئك،*

*وما الخير الذي فيهم، يقتضي الإيمان عند  وجودها؟*

*وهذا الاستفهام بمعنى  النفي،*

*أي: لا يكون ذلك منهم  أبدا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 227 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { لَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ كِتَابًا فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ*
* أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ }* 

*{ 10 }*

*لقد أنزلنا إليكم - أيها المرسل إليهم، محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب -*

* كتابا جليلا، وقرآنا مبينا { فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ }*

* أي: شرفكم وفخركم وارتفاعكم،* 

*إن تذكرتم به ما فيه من الأخبار الصادقة فاعتقدتموها،*

* وامتثلتم ما فيه من الأوامر، واجتنبتم ما فيه من النواهي،* 

*ارتفع قدركم، وعظم أمركم،*


* { أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ }*

* ما ينفعكم وما يضركم؟*

* كيف لا ترضون ولا تعملون على ما فيه ذكركم وشرفكم* 

*في الدنيا والآخرة،*

* فلو كان لكم عقل، لسلكتم هذا السبيل،*

* فلما لم تسلكوه، وسلكتم غيره من الطرق،*

* التي فيها ضعتكم وخستكم في الدنيا والآخرة وشقاوتكم فيهما،*

* علم أنه ليس لكم معقول صحيح، ولا رأي رجيح.*


*وهذه الآية، مصداقها ما وقع،*

* فإن المؤمنين بالرسول، الذين تذكروا بالقرآن،*

* من الصحابة، فمن بعدهم،*

* حصل لهم من الرفعة والعلو الباهر،*

* والصيت العظيم، والشرف على الملوك،* 

*ما هو أمر معلوم لكل أحد، كما أنه معلوم ما حصل،*

* لمن لم يرفع بهذا القرآن رأسا،*

* ولم يهتد به ويتزك به،*

* من المقت والضعة، والتدسية، والشقاوة،*


* فلا سبيل إلى سعادة الدنيا والآخرة* 

*إلا بالتذكر بهذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 228 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ*

* وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ **

* وَلَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

* وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلَا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ **

* يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ }* 

*{ 18 - 20 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى أنه تكفل بإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل،* 

*وإن كل باطل قيل وجودل به،*

* فإن الله ينزل من الحق والعلم والبيان، ما يدمغه، فيضمحل،*

* ويتبين لكل أحد بطلانه* 

*{ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ } أي: مضمحل، فانٍ،* 

*وهذا عام في جميع المسائل الدينية،*

* لا يورد مبطل، شبهة، عقلية ولا نقلية،*

* في إحقاق باطل، أو رد حق،* 

*إلا وفي أدلة الله، من القواطع العقلية والنقلية،*

* ما يذهب ذلك القول الباطل ويقمعه*

* فإذا هو متبين بطلانه لكل أحد.*



*وهذا يتبين باستقراء المسائل، مسألة مسألة،*

* فإنك تجدها كذلك،*


* ثم قال: { وَلَكُمْ } أيها الواصفون الله، بما لا يليق به،*

* من اتخاذ الولد والصاحبة، ومن الأنداد والشركاء،*

* حظكم من ذلك، ونصيبكم الذي تدركون به*

* { الْوَيْلُ } والندامة والخسران.*


*ليس لكم مما قلتم فائدة، ولا يرجع عليكم بعائدة تؤملونها،* 

*وتعملون لأجلها، وتسعون في الوصول إليها،*

* إلا عكس مقصودكم، وهو الخيبة والحرمان،*


* ثم أخبر أنه له ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما،*

* فالكل عبيده ومماليكه،*

* فليس لأحد منهم ملك ولا قسط من الملك،*

* ولا معاونة عليه، ولا يشفع إلا بإذن الله،*

* فكيف يتخذ من هؤلاء آلهة*
* وكيف يجعل لله منها ولد؟!*

* فتعالى وتقدس، المالك العظيم،*

* الذي خضعت له الرقاب، وذلت له الصعاب،* 

*وخشعت له الملائكة المقربون،*

* وأذعنوا له بالعبادة الدائمة المستمرة أجمعون،*



* ولهذا قال: { وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ } أي من الملائكة* 

*{ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلَا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ }*

* أي: لا يملون ولا يسأمونها، لشدة رغبتهم،*

* وكمال محبتهم، وقوة أبدانهم.*


*{ يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ }*

* أي: مستغرقين في العبادة والتسبيح في جميع أوقاتهم*

* فليس في أوقاتهم وقت فارغ ولا خال منها*

* وهم على كثرتهم بهذه الصفة،*


* وفي هذا من بيان عظمته وجلالة سلطانه*

* وكمال علمه وحكمته،*

* ما يوجب أن لا يعبد إلا هو،*

* ولا تصرف العبادة لغيره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 229 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا آلِهَةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنْشِرُونَ **

* لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا*

* فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ **

* لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ **

* أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ*

* هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَنْ مَعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَنْ قَبْلِي*

* بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ فَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ **

* وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ*

* أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ }*
*{ 21 - 25 ْ}*


*لما بيَّن تعالى كمال اقتداره وعظمته، وخضوع كل شيء له،*

* أنكر على المشركين الذين اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة من الأرض،* 

*في غاية العجز وعدم القدرة* 

*{ هُمْ يُنْشِرُونَ } استفهام بمعنى النفي،* 

*أي: لا يقدرون على نشرهم وحشرهم،*


* يفسرها قوله تعالى:* 

*{ وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ **

* وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا* 

*وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا }*


* { وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ**

* لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُحْضَرُونَ }*


* فالمشرك يعبد المخلوق، الذي لا ينفع ولا يضر،*

* ويدع الإخلاص لله،*

* الذي له الكمال كله وبيده الأمر والنفع والضر،*

* وهذا من عدم توفيقه، وسوء حظه،*

* وتوفر جهله، وشدة ظلمه،*

* فإنه لا يصلح الوجود، إلا على إله واحد،*

* كما أنه لم يوجد، إلا برب واحد.*


*ولهذا قال: { لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا } أي: في السماوات والأرض* 

*{ آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا } في ذاتهما، وفسد من فيهما من المخلوقات.*


*وبيان ذلك:*

* أن العالم العلوي والسفلي على ما يرى،* 

*في أكمل ما يكون من الصلاح والانتظام،*

* الذي ما فيه خلل ولا عيب، ولا ممانعة، ولا معارضة،*

* فدل ذلك،*

* على أن مدبره واحد، وربه واحد، وإلهه واحد،*

* فلو كان له مدبران وربان أو أكثر من ذلك،*

* لاختل نظامه، وتقوضت أركانه فإنهما يتمانعان ويتعارضان،* 

*وإذا أراد أحدهما تدبير شيء، وأراد الآخر عدمه،*

* فإنه محال وجود مرادهما معا،*

* ووجود مراد أحدهما دون الآخر،*

* يدل على عجز الآخر، وعدم اقتداره* 


*واتفاقهما على مراد واحد في جميع الأمور، غير ممكن،* 


*فإذًا يتعين أن القاهر الذي يوجد مراده وحده،*

* من غير ممانع ولا مدافع،*

* هو الله الواحد القهار،* 


*ولهذا ذكر الله دليل التمانع في قوله:* 

*{ مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ* 

*إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ*

* سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ }* 


*ومنه - على أحد التأويلين - قوله تعالى:* 

*{ قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ*

* إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا*

* سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولهذا قال هنا:* 

*{ فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ } أي: تنـزه وتقدس عن كل نقص لكماله وحده،* 

*{ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ } الذي هو سقف المخلوقات وأوسعها، وأعظمها،*

* فربوبية ما دونه من باب أولى،*

* { عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ } أي: الجاحدون الكافرون، من اتخاذ الولد والصاحبة،*

* وأن يكون له شريك بوجه من الوجوه.*


*{ لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ }*

* لعظمته وعزته، وكمال قدرته،*

* لا يقدر أحد أن يمانعه أو يعارضه، لا بقول، ولا بفعل،*

* ولكمال حكمته ووضعه الأشياء مواضعها، وإتقانها،* 

*أحسن كل شيء يقدره العقل، فلا يتوجه إليه سؤال،*

* لأن خلقه ليس فيه خلل ولا إخلال.*


*{ وَهُمْ } أي: المخلوقين كلهم* 

*{ يُسْأَلُونَ } عن أفعالهم وأقوالهم، لعجزهم وفقرهم، ولكونهم عبيدا،* 

*قد استحقت أفعالهم وحركاتهم*

* فليس لهم من التصرف والتدبير في أنفسهم، ولا في غيرهم، مثقال ذرة.*



*ثم رجع إلى تهجين حال المشركين،*

* وأنهم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة فقل لهم موبخا ومقرعا:*


* { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ }* 

*أي: حجتكم ودليلكم على صحة ما ذهبتم إليه،* 

*ولن يجدوا لذلك سبيلا،*

* بل قد قامت الأدلة القطعية على بطلانه،*


* ولهذا قال: { هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَنْ مَعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَنْ قَبْلِي }*

* أي: قد اتفقت الكتب والشرائع على صحة ما قلت لكم، من إبطال الشرك،*

* فهذا كتاب الله الذي فيه ذكر كل شيء، بأدلته العقلية والنقلية،* 

*وهذه الكتب السابقة كلها، براهين وأدلة لما قلت.*


*ولما علم أنهم قامت عليهم الحجة والبرهان على بطلان ما ذهبوا إليه،*

* علم أنه لا برهان لهم،*

* لأن البرهان القاطع، يجزم أنه لا معارض له، وإلا لم يكن قطعيا،*

* وإن وجد في معارضات، فإنها شبه لا تغني من الحق شيئا.*


*وقوله: { بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ }*

* أي: وإنما أقاموا على ما هم عليه، تقليدا لأسلافهم يجادلون بغير علم ولا هدى،*

* وليس عدم علمهم بالحق لخفائه وغموضه، وإنما ذلك، لإعراضهم عنه،*

* وإلا فلو التفتوا إليه أدنى التفات،*

* لتبين لهم الحق من الباطل تبينا واضحا جليا* 

*ولهذا قال: { فَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ }* 


*ولما حول تعالى على ذكر المتقدمين، وأمر بالرجوع إليهم في بيان هذه المسألة،*

* بيَّنها أتم تبيين في قوله:* 


*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ*

* أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ }*

* فكل الرسل الذين من قبلك مع كتبهم،*

* زبدة رسالتهم وأصلها،*

* الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له،*

* وبيان أنه الإله الحق المعبود،*

* وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 230 )
*
*من سورة الأنبياء*

* { وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا* 

*سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُكْرَمُونَ **

* لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ **

* يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ* 

*وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ **

* وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ* 

*فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ }* 

*{ 26 - 29 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى عن سفاهة المشركين المكذبين للرسول،*

* وأنهم زعموا - قبحهم الله - أن الله اتخذ ولدا فقالوا:*

* الملائكة بنات الله، تعالى الله عن قولهم،*


* وأخبر عن وصف الملائكة، بأنهم عبيد مربوبون مدبرون،*

* ليس لهم من الأمر شيء، وإنما هم مكرمون عند الله،*

* قد أكرمهم الله، وصيرهم من عبيد كرامته ورحمته،* 

*وذلك لما خصهم به من الفضائل والتطهير عن الرذائل،*

* وأنهم في غاية الأدب مع الله، والامتثال لأوامره.*


*فـ { لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ }* 

*أي: لا يقولون قولا مما يتعلق بتدبير المملكة، حتى يقول الله،*

* لكمال أدبهم، وعلمهم بكمال حكمته وعلمه.*


*{ وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ }*

*أي: مهما أمرهم، امتثلوا لأمره،*

* ومهما دبرهم عليه، فعلوه،*

* فلا يعصونه طرفة عين،*

* ولا يكون لهم عمل بأهواء أنفسهم من دون أمر الله،*

* ومع هذا، فالله قد أحاط بهم علمه،*


* فعلم { مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ }*

* أي: أمورهم الماضية والمستقبلة، فلا خروج لهم عن علمه،*

* كما لا خروج لهم عن أمره وتدبيره.*

*ومن جزئيات وصفهم، بأنهم لا يسبقونه بالقول،*

* أنهم لا يشفعون لأحد بدون إذنه ورضاه،* 

*فإذا أذن لهم، وارتضى من يشفعون فيه، شفعوا فيه،* 

*ولكنه تعالى لا يرضى من القول والعمل،* 

*إلا ما كان خالصا لوجهه، متبعا فيه الرسول،*


* وهذه الآية من أدلة إثبات الشفاعة،*

* وأن الملائكة يشفعون.*


*{ وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ }*

* أي: خائفون وجلون، قد خضعوا لجلاله،*

* وعنت وجوههم لعزه وجماله.*


*فلما بين أنه لا حق لهم في الألوهية،*

* ولا يستحقون شيئا من العبودية* 

*بما وصفهم به من الصفات المقتضية لذلك،* 

*ذكر أيضا أنه لا حظ لهم، ولا بمجرد الدعوى،*

* وأن من قال منهم:*

* { إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ } على سبيل الفرض والتنزل*

* { فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ }*


* وأي ظلم أعظم من ادعاء المخلوق الناقص،*

* الفقير إلى الله من جميع الوجوه*

* مشاركة الله في خصائص الإلهية والربوبية؟"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 231 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { وَإِذَا رَآكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلَّا هُزُوًا*

* أَهَذَا الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ آلِهَتَكُمْ*

* وَهُمْ بِذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ ْ}* 

*{ 36 }*


*وهذا من شدة كفرهم،*

* فإن المشركين إذا رأوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

* استهزأوا به وقالوا:*

* { أَهَذَا الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ آلِهَتَكُمْ ْ}*

* أي: هذا المحتقر بزعمهم، الذي يسب آلهتكم ويذمها، ويقع فيها،* 

*أي: فلا تبالوا به، ولا تحتفلوا به.*


*هذا استهزاؤهم واحتقارهم له، بما هو من كماله،*

* فإنه الأكمل الأفضل الذي من فضائله ومكارمه،* 

*إخلاص العبادة لله،*

* وذم كل ما يعبد من دونه وتنقصه، وذكر محله ومكانته،*


* ولكن محل الازدراء والاستهزاء، هؤلاء الكفار،*

* الذين جمعوا كل خلق ذميم،*

* ولو لم يكن إلا كفرهم بالرب وجحدهم لرسله*

* فصاروا بذلك من أخس الخلق وأرذلهم،*

* ومع هذا فذكرهم للرحمن، الذي هو أعلى حالاتهم، كافرون بها،*

* لأنهم لا يذكرونه ولا يؤمنون به إلا وهم مشركون*

* فذكرهم كفر وشرك، فكيف بأحوالهم بعد ذلك؟*


* ولهذا قال: { وَهُمْ بِذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ ْ}*


* وفي ذكر اسمه { الرَّحْمَنِ ْ} هنا،*

* بيان لقباحة حالهم،*

* وأنهم كيف قابلوا الرحمن* 

*- مسدي النعم كلها، ودافع النقم*

* الذي ما بالعباد من نعمة إلا منه،* 

*ولا يدفع السوء إلا إياه -* 

*بالكفر والشرك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 232 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { قُلْ مَنْ يَكْلَؤُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ*

* بَلْ هُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ **

* أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ تَمْنَعُهُمْ مِنْ دُونِنَا*

* لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ*

* وَلَا هُمْ مِنَّا يُصْحَبُونَ **

* بَلْ مَتَّعْنَا هَؤُلَاءِ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى طَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ*

* أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّا نَأْتِي الْأَرْضَ نَنْقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا* 

*أَفَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ }* 

*{ 42 - 44 ْ}*


*يقول تعالى - ذاكرا عجز هؤلاء، الذين اتخذوا من دونه آلهة،*

* وأنهم محتاجون مضطرون إلى ربهم الرحمن،*

* الذي رحمته، شملت البر والفاجر، في ليلهم ونهارهم -*

* فقال:* 

*{ قُلْ مَنْ يَكْلَؤُكُمْ } أي: يحرسكم ويحفظكم* 

*{ بِاللَّيْلِ } إذ كنتم نائمين على فرشكم، وذهبت حواسكم* 

*{ وَالنَّهَارِ } وقت انتشاركم وغفلتكم* 

*{ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ } أي: بدله غيره،* 

*أي: هل يحفظكم أحد غيره؟*

* لا حافظ إلا هو.*


*{ بَلْ هُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ }*

* فلهذا أشركوا به، وإلا فلو أقبلوا على ذكر ربهم،*

* وتلقوا نصائحه، لهدوا لرشدهم، ووفقوا في أمرهم.*


*{ أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ تَمْنَعُهُمْ مِنْ دُونِنَا }* 

*أي: إذا أردناهم بسوء هل من آلهتهم،*

* من يقدر على منعهم من ذلك السوء، والشر النازل بهم؟؟*


*{ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ مِنَّا يُصْحَبُونَ }* 

*أي: لا يعانون على أمورهم من جهتنا،*

* وإذا لم يعانوا من الله، فهم مخذولون في أمورهم،*

* لا يستطيعون جلب منفعة، ولا دفع مضرة.*


*والذي أوجب لهم استمرارهم على كفرهم وشركهم*



*{ بَلْ مَتَّعْنَا هَؤُلَاءِ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى طَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ }*

* أي: أمددناهم بالأموال والبنين، وأطلنا أعمارهم،*

* فاشتغلوا بالتمتع بها، ولهوا بها، عما له خلقوا،*

* وطال عليهم الأمد، فقست قلوبهم،* 

*وعظم طغيانهم، وتغلظ كفرانهم،*

* فلو لفتوا أنظارهم إلى من عن يمينهم، وعن يسارهم من الأرض،*

* لم يجدوا إلا هالكا ولم يسمعوا إلا صوت ناعية،*

* ولم يحسوا إلا بقرون متتابعة على الهلاك،*

* وقد نصب الموت في كل طريق لاقتناص النفوس الأشراك،*


* ولهذا قال:* 

*{ أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّا نَأْتِي الْأَرْضَ نَنْقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا }*

* أي: بموت أهلها وفنائهم، شيئا فشيئا،* 

*حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها وهو خير الوارثين،*

* فلو رأوا هذه الحالة لم يغتروا ويستمروا على ما هم عليه.*


*{ أَفَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ }*

* الذين بوسعهم، الخروج عن قدر الله؟* 

*وبطاقتهم الامتناع عن الموت؟* 

*فهل هذا وصفهم حتى يغتروا بطول البقاء؟*


* أم إذا جاءهم رسول ربهم لقبض أرواحهم،*

* أذعنوا، وذلوا، ولم يظهر* *منهم أدنى ممانعة؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 233 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { قُلْ إِنَّمَا أُنْذِرُكُمْ بِالْوَحْيِ* 

*وَلَا يَسْمَعُ الصُّمُّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا مَا يُنْذَرُونَ **

* وَلَئِنْ مَسَّتْهُمْ نَفْحَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّكَ*

* لَيَقُولُنَّ يَا وَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ }* 

*{ 45 - 46 ْ}*


*أي: { قُلْ } يا محمد، للناس كلهم:*

* { إِنَّمَا أُنْذِرُكُمْ بِالْوَحْيِ }*

* أي: إنما أنا رسول،*

* لا آتيكم بشيء من عندي،* 

*ولا عندي خزائن الله،*

* ولا أعلم الغيب،*

* ولا أقول إني ملك،* 

*وإنما أنذركم بما أوحاه الله إلي،*

* فإن استجبتم، فقد استجبتم لله،*

* وسيثيبكم على ذلك،* 

*وإن أعرضتم وعارضتم،*

* فليس بيدي من الأمر شيء،*

* وإنما الأمر لله،* 

*والتقدير كله لله.*


*{ وَلَا يَسْمَعُ الصُّمُّ الدُّعَاءَ }*

* أي: الأصم لا يسمع صوتا، لأن سمعه قد فسد وتعطل،*

* وشرط السماع مع الصوت، أن يوجد محل قابل لذلك،*

* كذلك الوحي سبب لحياة القلوب والأرواح، وللفقه عن الله،*

* ولكن إذا كان القلب غير قابل لسماع الهدى،*

* كان بالنسبة للهدى والإيمان،*

* بمنزلة الأصم، بالنسبة إلى الأصوات*

* فهؤلاء المشركون، صم عن الهدى،*

* فلا يستغرب عدم اهتدائهم،* 

*خصوصا في هذه الحالة،* 

*التي لم يأتهم العذاب، ولا مسهم ألمه.*


*فلو مسهم { نَفْحَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّكَ }*

* أي: ولو جزءا يسيرا ولا يسير من عذابه،*

* { لَيَقُولُنَّ يَا وَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ }*

* أي: لم يكن قولهم إلا الدعاء بالويل والثبور، والندم،*

* والاعتراف بظلمهم وكفرهم واستحقاقهم للعذاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 234 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا*

* وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا*

* وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ }* 
 
*{ 47 ْ}*


*يخبر تعالى عن حكمه العدل،* 

*وقضائه القسط بين عباده إذا جمعهم في يوم القيامة،*

* وأنه يضع لهم الموازين العادلة،*

* التي يبين فيها مثاقيل الذر،* 

*الذي توزن بها الحسنات والسيئات،* 

*{ فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ } مسلمة أو كافرة* 

*{ شَيْئًا } بأن تنقص من حسناتها، أو يزاد في سيئاتها.*


*{ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ }* 

*التي هي أصغر الأشياء وأحقرها، من خير أو شر*

* { أَتَيْنَا بِهَا } وأحضرناها، ليجازى بها صاحبها،*


* كقوله:*

* { فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ**

* وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ }* 

*وقالوا*

* { يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً*

* إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا*

* وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوا حَاضِرًا }* 


*{ وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ }*

* يعني بذلك نفسه الكريمة،*

* فكفى به حاسبا،*

* أي: عالما بأعمال العباد، حافظا لها،* 

*مثبتا لها في الكتاب،*

* عالما بمقاديرها ومقادير ثوابها وعقابها واستحقاقها،*

* موصلا للعمال جزاءها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 235 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { وَهَذَا ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ*

* أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ }* 

*{ 50 }*

 
*{ وَهَذَا } أي: القرآن*

* { ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ } فوصفه بوصفين جليلين،* 

*كونه ذكرا يتذكر به جميع المطالب،*

* من معرفة الله بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله،*

* ومن صفات الرسل والأولياء وأحوالهم،*

* ومن أحكام الشرع من العبادات والمعاملات وغيرها،*

* ومن أحكام الجزاء والجنة والنار،*

* فيتذكر به المسائل والدلائل العقلية والنقلية،*


* وسماه ذكرا، لأنه يذكر ما ركزه الله في العقول والفطر،*

* من التصديق بالأخبار الصادقة،*

* والأمر بالحسن عقلا، والنهي عن القبيح عقلا،*



* وكونه { مباركا } يقتضي كثرة خيراته ونمائها وزيادتها،*

* ولا شيء أعظم بركة من هذا القرآن،*

* فإن كل خير ونعمة، وزيادة دينية أو دنيوية، أو أخروية،*

* فإنها بسببه، وأثر عن العمل به،*

* فإذا كان ذكرا مباركا، وجب تلقيه بالقبول والانقياد والتسليم،*

* وشكر الله على هذه المنحة الجليلة، والقيام بها،* 

*واستخراج بركته، بتعلم ألفاظه ومعانيه،*


* وأما مقابلته بضد هذه الحالة، من الإعراض عنه،*

* والإضراب عنه صفحا وإنكاره، وعدم الإيمان به*

* فهذا من أعظم الكفر وأشد الجهل والظلم،*

* ولهذا أنكر تعالى على من أنكره فقال:*

* { أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 236 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { وَلَقَدْ آَتَيْنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ **

* إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ **

* قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آَبَاءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ **

* قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآَبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ **

* قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا بِالْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنْتَ مِنَ اللَّاعِبِينَ **

* قَالَ بَل رَبُّكُمْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الَّذِي فَطَرَهُنَّ* 

*وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ * }*


*{ 51 - 56 ْ}*




*{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ }*

* أي: من قبل إرسال موسى ومحمد ونزول كتابيهما،*

* فأراه الله ملكوت السماوات والأرض، وأعطاه من الرشد،*

* الذي كمل به نفسه، ودعا الناس إليه،*

* ما لم يؤته أحدا من العالمين، غير محمد،*

* وأضاف الرشد إليه، لكونه رشدا، بحسب حاله، وعلو مرتبته،*

* وإلا فكل مؤمن، له من الرشد، بحسب ما معه من الإيمان.*

* { وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ } أي: أعطيناه رشده، واختصصناه بالرسالة والخلة،*

* واصطفيناه في الدنيا والآخرة، لعلمنا أنه أهل لذلك، وكفء له، لزكائه وذكائه،*

* ولهذا ذكر محاجته لقومه، ونهيهم عن الشرك، وتكسير الأصنام، وإلزامهم بالحجة،*



* فقال: { إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ }*

* التي مثلتموها، ونحتموها بأيديكم، على صور بعض المخلوقات* 

*{ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ }*

* مقيمون على عبادتها، ملازمون لذلك،* 

*فما هي؟ وأي فضيلة ثبتت لها؟*

* وأين عقولكم، التي ذهبت حتى أفنيتم أوقاتكم بعبادتها؟* 

*والحال أنكم مثلتموها، ونحتموها بأيديكم،*

* فهذا من أكبر العجائب، تعبدون ما تنحتون.*





*فأجابوا بغير حجة، جواب العاجز، الذي ليس بيده أدنى شبهة* 

*فقالوا: { وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا }*

* كذلك يفعلون، فسلكنا سبيلهم، وتبعناهم على عبادتها،*

* ومن المعلوم أن فعل أحد من الخلق سوى الرسل ليس بحجة،*

* ولا تجوز به القدوة، خصوصا، في أصل الدين،*

* وتوحيد رب العالمين،*



* ولهذا قال لهم إبراهيم مضللا للجميع:*

* { لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ }*

* أي: ضلال بين واضح،*

* وأي ضلال، أبلغ من ضلالهم في الشرك، وترك التوحيد ؟*

*" أي: فليس ما قلتم، يصلح للتمسك به،* 

*وقد اشتركتم وإياهم في الضلال الواضح، البين لكل أحد.*





*{ قَالُوا } على وجه الاستغراب لقوله، والاستعظام لما قال،* 

*وكيف بادأهم بتسفيههم، وتسفيه آبائهم:* 

*{ أَجِئْتَنَا بِالْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنْتَ مِنَ اللَّاعِبِينَ }*

* أي: هذا القول الذي قلته، والذي جئتنا به، هل هو حق وجد؟* 

*أم كلامك لنا، كلام لاعب مستهزئ، لا يدري ما يقول؟*

* وهذا الذي أرادوا، وإنما رددوا الكلام بين الأمرين،*

* لأنهم نزلوه منـزلة المتقرر المعلوم عند كل أحد،* 

*أن الكلام الذي جاء به إبراهيم، كلام سفيه لا يعقل ما يقول،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فرد عليهم إبراهيم ردا بين به وجه سفههم، وقلة عقولهم فقال:*

* { بَل رَبُّكُمْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الَّذِي فَطَرَهُنَّ* 

*وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ }*

* فجمع لهم بين الدليل العقلي، والدليل السمعي.*




*أما الدليل العقلي،*

* فإنه قد علم كل أحد حتى هؤلاء الذين جادلهم إبراهيم،* 

*أن الله وحده، الخالق لجميع المخلوقات، من بني آدم، والملائكة، والجن،*

* والبهائم، والسماوات، والأرض، المدبر لهن، بجميع أنواع التدبير،*

* فيكون كل مخلوق مفطورا مدبرا متصرفا فيه،*

* ودخل في ذلك، جميع ما عبد من دون الله.*




*أفيليق عند من له أدنى مسكة من عقل وتمييز،* 

*أن يعبد مخلوقا متصرفا فيه، لا يملك نفعا، ولا ضرا،*

* ولا موتا، ولا حياة، ولا نشورا،*

* ويدع عبادة الخالق الرازق المدبر ؟*


 
*أما الدليل السمعي:*


* فهو المنقول عن الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام،*

* فإن ما جاءوا به معصوم لا يغلط ولا يخبر بغير الحق،*

* ومن أنواع هذا القسم شهادة أحد من الرسل على ذلك فلهذا قال إبراهيم:*


*{ وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ }*

* أي: أن الله وحده المعبود وأن عبادة ما سواه باطل* 


*{ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ }*

* وأي شهادة بعد شهادة الله أعلى من شهادة الرسل؟*

* خصوصا أولي العزم منهم* 

*خصوصا خليل الرحمن.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 237 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


*{ وَتَاللَّهِ لَأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا مُدْبِرِينَ ** 

*فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذًا إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ **

* قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآَلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ **

* قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ **

* قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ **

* قَالُوا أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا بِآَلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ **

* قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنْطِقُونَ ** 

*فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ** 

*ثُمَّ نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلَاءِ يَنْطِقُونَ **

* قَالَ أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَضُرُّكُمْ **

* أُفٍّ لَكُمْ* 

*وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ **

* قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وَانْصُرُوا آَلِهَتَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ ** 

*قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ **

* وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ * }*

*{ 57 - 70 }*


*ولما بين أن أصنامهم ليس لها من التدبير شيء*

* أراد أن يريهم بالفعل عجزها وعدم انتصارها* 

*وليكيد كيدا يحصل به إقرارهم بذلك* 

*فلهذا قال: { وَتَاللَّهِ لَأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ } أي أكسرها على وجه الكيد*

* { بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا مُدْبِرِينَ } عنها إلى عيد من أعيادهم،*

* فلما تولوا مدبرين، ذهب إليها بخفية* 

*{ فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذًا } أي كسرا وقطعا،*

* وكانت مجموعة في بيت واحد، فكسرها كلها،*

* { إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ } أي إلا صنمهم الكبير، فإنه تركه لمقصد سيبينه،*


* وتأمل هذا الاحتراز العجيب،* 

*فإن كل ممقوت عند الله، لا يطلق عليه ألفاظ التعظيم، إلا على وجه إضافته لأصحابه،*

* كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كتب إلى ملوك الأرض المشركين يقول:*

* " إلى عظيم الفرس " " إلى عظيم الروم " ونحو ذلك،* 

*ولم يقل " إلى العظيم "* 

*وهنا قال تعالى: { إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ } ولم يقل " كبيرا من أصنامهم "* 

*فهذا ينبغي التنبيه له،*

* والاحتراز من تعظيم ما حقره الله، إلا إذا أضيف إلى من عظمه.*


*وقوله: { لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ } أي ترك إبراهيم تكسير صنمهم هذا*

* لأجل أن يرجعوا إليه، ويستملوا حجته، ويلتفتوا إليها، ولا يعرضوا عنها* 

*ولهذا قال في آخرها: { فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ }* 

*فحين رأوا ما حل بأصنامهم من الإهانة والخزي*

* { قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ }*

* فرموا إبراهيم بالظلم الذي هم أولى به حيث كسرها*

* ولم يدروا أن تكسيره لها من أفضل مناقبه ومن عدله وتوحيده،*

* وإنما الظالم من اتخذها آلهة، وقد رأى ما يفعل بها*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* { قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ } أي: يعيبهم ويذمهم،* 

*ومن هذا شأنه لا بد أن يكون هو الذي كسرها* 

*أو أن بعضهم سمعه يذكر أنه سيكيدها* 

*{ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ } فلما تحققوا أنه إبراهيم* 

*{ قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ } أي: بإبراهيم* 

*{ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ } أي بمرأى منهم ومسمع* 

*{ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ } أي: يحضرون ما يصنع بمن كسر آلهتهم،*

* وهذا الذي أراد إبراهيم وقصد أن يكون بيان الحق بمشهد من الناس* 

*ليشاهدوا الحق وتقوم عليهم الحجة،* 


*كما قال موسى حين واعد فرعون:*

* { مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى }* 


*فحين حضر الناس وأحضر إبراهيم قالوا له:*

* { أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا } أي: التكسير { بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ }؟*

* وهذا استفهام تقرير،*

* أي: فما الذي جرأك، وما الذي أوجب لك الإقدام على هذا الأمر؟.*


*فقال إبراهيم والناس شاهدون: { بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا }*

* أي: كسرها غضبا عليها، لما عبدت معه،* 

*وأراد أن تكون العبادة منكم لصنمكم الكبير وحده،* 

*وهذا الكلام من إبراهيم، المقصد منه إلزام الخصم وإقامة الحجة عليه،*


* ولهذا قال: { فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنْطِقُونَ }*

* وأراد الأصنام المكسرة اسألوها لم كسرت؟*

* والصنم الذي لم يكسر، اسألوه لأي شيء كسرها،*

* إن كان عندهم نطق، فسيجيبونكم إلى ذلك،*

* وأنا وأنتم، وكل أحد يدري أنها لا تنطق ولا تتكلم،* 

*ولا تنفع ولا تضر،* 

*بل ولا تنصر نفسها ممن يريدها بأذى.*


*{ فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ }* 

*أي: ثابت عليهم عقولهم، ورجعت إليهم أحلامهم،*

* وعلموا أنهم ضالون في عبادتها،*

* وأقروا على أنفسهم بالظلم والشرك،* 


*{ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ } فحصل بذلك المقصود،*

* ولزمتهم الحجة بإقرارهم أن ما هم عليه باطل وأن فعلهم كفر وظلم،*

* ولكن لم يستمروا على هذه الحالة،*

* ولكن { نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ } أي: انقلب الأمر عليهم،* 

*وانتكست عقولهم وضلت أحلامهم،*


* فقالوا لإبراهيم: { لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلَاءِ يَنْطِقُونَ }*

* فكيف تهكم بنا وتستهزئ بنا وتأمرنا أن نسألها وأنت تعلم أنها لا تنطق؟ .*


*فقال إبراهيم - موبخا لهم ومعلنا بشركهم على رءوس الأشهاد،*

* ومبينا عدم استحقاق آلهتهم للعبادة-:*

* { أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

* مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَضُرُّكُمْ }*

* فلا نفع ولا دفع.*

*{ أُفٍّ لَكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }*

* أي: ما أضلكم وأخسر صفقتكم،*

* وما أخسكم، أنتم وما عبدتم من دون الله،*

* إن كنتم تعقلون عرفتم هذه الحال،*

* فلما عدمتم العقل، وارتكبتم الجهل والضلال على بصيرة،*

* صارت البهائم، أحسن حالا منكم.*



*فحينئذ لما أفحمهم، ولم يبينوا حجة، استعملوا قوتهم في معاقبته،*

* فـ { قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وَانْصُرُوا آلِهَتَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ }*

* أي: اقتلوه أشنع القتلات، بالإحراق، غضبا لآلهتكم، ونصرة لها.* 

*فتعسا لهم تعسا،* 

*حيث عبدوا من أقروا أنه يحتاج إلى نصرهم، واتخذوه إلها،*

* فانتصر الله لخليله لما ألقوه في النار*

* وقال لها: { كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ }*

* فكانت عليه بردا وسلاما،*

* لم ينله فيها أذى، ولا أحس بمكروه.*


*{ وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا} حيث عزموا على إحراقه،*

* { فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ } أي: في الدنيا والآخرة،*

* كما جعل الله خليله وأتباعه، هم الرابحين المفلحين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 238 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*

* { وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ*

* أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ **

* فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ*

* وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ* 

*رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ }* 

*{ 83 - 84 }*

*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا، أيوب* 

*- مثنيا معظما له، رافعا لقدره -* 

*حين ابتلاه، ببلاء شديد، فوجده صابرا راضيا عنه،*


* وذلك أن الشيطان سلط على جسده، ابتلاء من الله، وامتحانا*

* فنفخ في جسده، فتقرح قروحا عظيمة ومكث مدة طويلة،*

* واشتد به البلاء، ومات أهله، وذهب ماله،*



* فنادى ربه: رب { أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ* 

*وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ }*

* فتوسل إلى الله بالإخبار عن حال نفسه،*

* وأنه بلغ الضر منه كل مبلغ،*

* وبرحمة ربه الواسعة العامة فاستجاب الله له،* 


*وقال له:*

* { ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ }*

* فركض برجله فخرجت من ركضته عين ماء باردة* 

*فاغتسل منها وشرب، فأذهب الله عنه ما به من الأذى،*



* { وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ } أي: رددنا عليه أهله وماله.*

*{ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ }*

*بأن منحه الله العافية من الأهل والمال شيئا كثيرا،* 


*{ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا } به،*

* حيث صبر ورضي، فأثابه الله ثوابا عاجلا قبل ثواب الآخرة.*


*{ وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ }* 

*أي: جعلناه عبرة للعابدين،*

* الذين ينتفعون بالعبر،*

* فإذا رأوا ما أصابه من البلاء،*

* ثم ما أثابه الله بعد زواله،* 

*ونظروا السبب، وجدوه الصبر،* 

*ولهذا أثنى الله عليه به في قوله:* 

*{ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ }*

* فجعلوه أسوة وقدوة عندما يصيبهم الضر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 239 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


*{ وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ*

*فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ* 

*أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ*
* إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ** **


*فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ* 

*وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }* 

*{ 87 - 88 }*


*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا ذا النون وهو: يونس،*


*أي: صاحب النون، وهي الحوت،* 

*بالذكر الجميل، والثناء الحسن،*

*فإن الله تعالى أرسله إلى قومه، فدعاهم،*

*فلم يؤمنوا فوعدهم بنزول العذاب بأمد سماه لهم.*

*[فجاءهم العذاب] ورأوه عيانا، فعجوا إلى الله، وضجوا وتابوا،*

*فرفع الله عنهم العذاب*


*كما قال تعالى:*

*{ فَلَوْلَا كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ آمَنَتْ فَنَفَعَهَا إِيمَانُهَا* 

*إِلَّا قَوْمَ يُونُسَ لَمَّا آمَنُوا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ*

*فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ }*

*وقال:*

*{ وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ*

*فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ }*


*وهذه الأمة العظيمة، الذين آمنوا بدعوة يونس، من أكبر فضائله.*

*ولكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، ذهب مغاضبا،* 

*وأبق عن ربه لذنب من الذنوب،*

*التي لم يذكرها الله لنا في كتابه، ولا حاجة لنا إلى تعيينها [لقوله:*

*{ إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ } { وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ } أي: فاعل ما يلام عليه]* 

*والظاهر أن عجلته ومغاضبته لقومه وخروجه من بين أظهرهم*

*قبل أن يأمره الله بذلك، ظن أن الله لا يقدر عليه،*

*أي: يضيق عليه في بطن الحوت أو ظن أنه سيفوت الله تعالى،*

*ولا مانع من عروض هذا الظن للكمل من الخلق*

*على وجه لا يستقر، ولا يستمر عليه،*




*فركب في السفينة مع أناس،*

*فاقترعوا، من يلقون منهم في البحر؟* 

*لما خافوا الغرق إن بقوا كلهم،* 

*فأصابت القرعة يونس، فالتقمه الحوت،*

*وذهب به إلى ظلمات البحار، فنادى في تلك الظلمات:*


*{ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ }*

*فأقر لله تعالى بكمال الألوهية،*

*ونزهه عن كل نقص، وعيب وآفة،* 

*واعترف بظلم نفسه وجنايته.*


*قال الله تعالى:*

*{ فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ  **

*لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ }*



*ولهذا قال هنا:* 

*{ فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ }*

*أي: الشدة التي وقع فيها.*

*{ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }*

*وهذا وعد وبشارة، لكل مؤمن وقع في شدة وغم،*

*أن الله تعالى سينجيه منها، ويكشف عنه ويخفف لإيمانه* 

*كما فعل بـ " يونس " عليه السلام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 240 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*

* { إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً*

* وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ **

* وَتَقَطَّعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ كُلٌّ إِلَيْنَا رَاجِعُونَ **

* فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ*

* وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ }* 

*{92 - 94 }*


 *ولما ذكر الأنبياء عليهم السلام، قال مخاطبا للناس:*

* { إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً }*

* أي: هؤلاء الرسل المذكورون هم أمتكم*

* وأئمتكم الذين بهم تأتمون، وبهديهم تقتدون،*

* كلهم على دين واحد، وصراط واحد، والرب أيضا واحد.*




*ولهذا قال: { وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ }*

* الذي خلقتكم، وربيتكم بنعمتي، في الدين والدنيا،*

* فإذا كان الرب واحدا، والنبي واحدا،* 

*والدين واحدا، وهو عبادة الله، وحده لا شريك له،*

* بجميع أنواع العبادة*

* كان وظيفتكم والواجب عليكم، القيام بها،*


* ولهذا قال: { فَاعْبُدُونِ }*

* فرتب العبادة على ما سبق بالفاء، ترتيب المسبب على سببه.*



*وكان اللائق، الاجتماع على هذا الأمر، وعدم التفرق فيه،*

* ولكن البغي والاعتداء، أبيا إلا الافتراق والتقطع.*


* ولهذا قال: { وَتَقَطَّعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ }*

* أي: تفرق الأحزاب المنتسبون لاتباع الأنبياء فرقا، وتشتتوا،*

* كل يدعي أن الحق معه، والباطل مع الفريق الآخر*


* و { كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ }* 



*وقد علم أن المصيب منهم،*

* من كان سالكا للدين القويم، والصراط المستقيم،*

* مؤتما بالأنبياء وسيظهر هذا، إذا انكشف الغطاء،*

* وبرح الخفاء، وحشر الله الناس لفصل القضاء،*

* فحينئذ يتبين الصادق من الكاذب،*


* ولهذا قال: { كُلٌّ } من الفرق المتفرقة وغيرهم* 

*{ إِلَيْنَا رَاجِعُونَ } أي: فنجازيهم أتم الجزاء.*




*ثم فصل جزاءه فيهم، منطوقا ومفهوما،*

* فقال: { فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ }*

* أي: الأعمال التي شرعتها الرسل وحثت عليها الكتب*

* { وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ } بالله وبرسله، وما جاءوا به*

* { فَلَا كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ }* 

*أي: لا نضيع سعيه ولا نبطله،*

* بل نضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة.*




*{ وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ }*

* أي: مثبتون له في اللوح المحفوظ،* 

*وفي الصحف التي مع الحفظة.*


* أي: ومن لم يعمل من الصالحات،*

* أو عملها وهو ليس بمؤمن،*

* فإنه محروم، خاسر في دينه، ودنياه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 241 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*

* { إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

*حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ **

* لَوْ كَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ آلِهَةً مَا وَرَدُوهَا وَكُلٌّ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ **

* لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يَسْمَعُونَ **

* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ **

*لَا يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُمْ فِي مَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ **

* لَا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الْفَزَعُ الْأَكْبَرُ*

* وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ هَذَا يَوْمُكُمُ الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ }* 

*{ 98 - 103 }*

*أي: إنكم أيها العابدون مع الله آلهة غيره*

* { حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ } أي: وقودها وحطبها*

* { أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ } وأصنامكم.*


*والحكمة في دخول الأصنام النار،*

* وهي جماد، لا تعقل، وليس عليها ذنب،*

* بيان كذب من اتخذها آلهة، وليزداد عذابهم،*


* فلهذا قال:* 

*{ لَوْ كَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ آلِهَةً مَا وَرَدُوهَا }* 

*وهذا كقوله تعالى:*

* { لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ*

* وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ }*

* وكل من العابدين والمعبودين فيها، خالدون،*

* لا يخرجون منها، ولا ينتقلون عنها.*


*{ لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ } من شدة العذاب* 

*{ وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يَسْمَعُونَ } صم بكم عمي،*

* أولا يسمعون من الأصوات غير صوتها،*

* لشدة غليانها، واشتداد زفيرها وتغيظها.*



*ودخول آلهة المشركين النار،* 

*إنما هو الأصنام، أو من عبد، وهو راض بعبادته.*


*وأما المسيح، وعزير، والملائكة ونحوهم، ممن عُبد من الأولياء،*

* فإنهم لا يعذبون فيها،*

* ويدخلون في قوله: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى }* 

*أي: سبقت لهم سابقة السعادة في علم الله، وفي اللوح المحفوظ*

* وفي تيسيرهم في الدنيا لليسرى والأعمال الصالحة.*


*{ أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا } أي: عن النار* 

*{ مُبْعَدُونَ } فلا يدخلونها، ولا يكونون قريبا منها،*

* بل يبعدون عنها، غاية البعد،* 

*حتى لا يسمعوا حسيسها، ولا يروا شخصها،*



* { وَهُمْ فِي مَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ }* 

*من المآكل، والمشارب، والمناكح والمناظر،* 

*مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر،* 

*مستمر لهم ذلك، يزداد حسنه على الأحقاب.*


*{ لَا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الْفَزَعُ الْأَكْبَرُ }* 

*أي: لا يقلقهم إذا فزع الناس أكبر فزع،* 

*وذلك يوم القيامة، حين تقرب النار، تتغيظ على الكافرين والعاصين*

* فيفزع الناس لذلك الأمر وهؤلاء لا يحزنهم،*

* لعلمهم بما يقدمون عليه وأن الله قد أمنهم مما يخافون.*


*{ وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ } إذا بعثوا من قبورهم،*

* وأتوا على النجائب وفدا، لنشورهم، مهنئين لهم قائلين:*

* { هَذَا يَوْمُكُمُ الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ }*

* فليهنكم ما وعدكم الله،*

* وليعظم استبشاركم، بما أمامكم من الكرامة،*

* وليكثر فرحكم وسروركم،*

* بما أمنكم الله من المخاوف والمكاره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 242 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ* 

*كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ*

* وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ **

* وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ*

* أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ }* 
 
*{ 104 - 105 }*


*يخبر تعالى أنه يوم القيامة يطوي السماوات - على عظمها واتساعها -*

* كما يطوي الكاتب للسجل أي: الورقة المكتوب فيها،* 

*فتنثر نجومها، ويكور شمسها وقمرها، وتزول عن أماكنها*


* { كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ }*

* أي: إعادتنا للخلق، مثل ابتدائنا لخلقهم،*

* فكما ابتدأنا خلقهم، ولم يكونوا شيئا، كذلك نعيدهم بعد موتهم.*


*{ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ }*

* ننفذ ما وعدنا، لكمال قدرته،*

* وأنه لا تمتنع منه الأشياء.* 


*{ وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ } وهو الكتاب المزبور،*

* والمراد: الكتب المنزلة، كالتوراة ونحوها*


* { مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ } أي: كتبناه في الكتب المنزلة،*

* بعد ما كتبنا في الكتاب السابق، الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ،* 

*وأم الكتاب الذي توافقه جميع التقادير المتأخرة عنه* 



*والمكتوب في ذلك: { أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ } أي: أرض الجنة* 

*{ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ }* 

*الذين قاموا بالمأمورات، واجتنبوا المنهيات،*

* فهم الذين يورثهم الله الجنات،*


* كقول أهل الجنة:* 

*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ* 

*وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ }* 


*ويحتمل أن المراد:*

* الاستخلاف في الأرض،*

* وأن الصالحين يمكن الله لهم في الأرض، ويوليهم عليها*


* كقوله تعالى:* 

*{ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ*

* لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ* 

*كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ } الآية.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 243 )*


*من سورة الأنبياء*


* { إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلَاغًا لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ **

* وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ **

* قُلْ إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ*

* فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ **

* فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ آذَنْتُكُمْ عَلَى سَوَاءٍ*

* وَإِنْ أَدْرِي أَقَرِيبٌ أَمْ بَعِيدٌ مَا تُوعَدُونَ ** 

*إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْتُمُونَ **

* وَإِنْ أَدْرِي لَعَلَّهُ فِتْنَةٌ لَكُمْ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ **

* قَالَ رَبِّ احْكُمْ ‎بِالْحَقِّ* 

*وَرَبُّنَا الرَّحْمَنُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ }* 

*{ 106 - 112 }*


*يثني الله تعالى على كتابه العزيز " القرآن "* 

*ويبين كفايته التامة عن كل شيء، وأنه لا يستغنى عنه* 

*فقال: { إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلَاغًا لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ }* 

*أي: يتبلغون به في الوصول إلى ربهم، وإلى دار كرامته،* 

*فوصلهم إلى أجل المطالب، وأفضل الرغائب.*

* وليس للعابدين، الذين هم أشرف الخلق، وراءه غاية،*

* لأنه الكفيل بمعرفة ربهم، بأسمائه، وصفاته، وأفعاله،*

* وبالإخبار بالغيوب الصادقة، وبالدعوة لحقائق الإيمان،* 

*وشواهد الإيقان، المبين للمأمورات كلها، والمنهيات جميعا،*

* المعرف بعيوب النفس والعمل، والطرق التي ينبغي سلوكها في دقيق الدين وجليله،* 

*والتحذير من طرق الشيطان، وبيان مداخله على الإنسان،*

* فمن لم يغنه القرآن، فلا أغناه الله، ومن لا يكفيه، فلا كفاه الله.*


*ثم أثنى على رسوله، الذي جاء بالقرآن فقال:*

* { وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ }*

* فهو رحمته المهداة لعباده، فالمؤمنون به، قبلوا هذه الرحمة،* 

*وشكروها، وقاموا بها،* 

*وغيرهم كفرها، وبدلوا نعمة الله كفرا، وأبوا رحمة الله ونعمته.*


*{ قُلْ } يا محمد { إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }*

* الذي لا يستحق العبادة إلا هو،*

* ولهذا قال: { فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ }*

* أي: منقادون لعبوديته مستسلمون لألوهيته،*

* فإن فعلوا فليحمدوا ربهم على ما منَّ عليهم بهذه النعمة التي فاقت المنن.*



*{ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا } عن الانقياد لعبودية ربهم،* 

*فحذرهم حلول المثلات، ونزول العقوبة.*


*{ فَقُلْ آذَنْتُكُمْ } أي: أعلمتكم بالعقوبة* 

*{ عَلَى سَوَاءٍ } أي علمي وعلمكم بذلك مستو،*

* فلا تقولوا - إذا أنزل بكم العذاب: { مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلَا نَذِيرٍ }*

* بل الآن، استوى علمي وعلمكم، لما أنذرتكم، وحذرتكم،*

* وأعلمتكم بمآل الكفر، ولم أكتم عنكم شيئا.*


*{ وَإِنْ أَدْرِي أَقَرِيبٌ أَمْ بَعِيدٌ مَا تُوعَدُونَ }* 

*أي: من العذاب لأن علمه عند الله، وهو بيده، ليس لي من الأمر شيء.*


*{ وَإِنْ أَدْرِي لَعَلَّهُ فِتْنَةٌ لَكُمْ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ }* 

*أي: لعل تأخير العذاب الذي استعجلتموه شر لكم،* 

*وأن تتمتعوا في الدنيا إلى حين، ثم يكون أعظم لعقوبتكم.*


*{ قَالَ رَبِّ احْكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ }*

* أي: بيننا وبين القوم الكافرين، فاستجاب الله هذا الدعاء،*

* وحكم بينهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة،* 

*بما عاقب الله به الكافرين من وقعة " بدر " وغيرها.*


*{ وَرَبُّنَا الرَّحْمَنُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ }* 

*أي: نسأل ربنا الرحمن، ونستعين به على ما تصفون،*

* من قولكم سنظهر عليكم، وسيضمحل دينكم،* 

*فنحن في هذا، لا نعجب بأنفسنا،*

* ولا نتكل على حولنا وقوتنا، وإنما نستعين بالرحمن،*

* الذي ناصية كل مخلوق بيده،* 

*ونرجوه أن يتم ما استعناه به من رحمته، وقد فعل، ولله الحمد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 244 )*


*من سورة الحج*

* { وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ* 

*فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ*

* خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ **

* يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُ وَمَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُ*

* ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلَالُ الْبَعِيدُ **

* يَدْعُو لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِ* 

*لَبِئْسَ الْمَوْلَى وَلَبِئْسَ الْعَشِيرُ }* 

*{ 11 - 13 }*


 *أي: ومن الناس من هو ضعيف الإيمان،*

* لم يدخل الإيمان قلبه، ولم تخالطه بشاشته،*

* بل دخل فيه، إما خوفا، وإما عادة على وجه لا يثبت عند المحن،*


* { فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ }*

* أي: إن استمر رزقه رغدا، ولم يحصل له من المكاره شيء،*

* اطمأن بذلك الخير، لا بإيمانه.*

* فهذا، ربما أن الله يعافيه،*

* ولا يقيض له من الفتن ما ينصرف به عن دينه،*



* { وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ } من حصول مكروه، أو زوال محبوب* 

*{ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ } أي: ارتد عن دينه،* 


*{ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ }* 

*أما في الدنيا،*

* فإنه لا يحصل له بالردة ما أمله الذي جعل الردة رأسا لماله،*

* وعوضا عما يظن إدراكه، فخاب سعيه،*

* ولم يحصل له إلا ما قسم له،*


* وأما الآخرة، فظاهر،* 

*حرم الجنة التي عرضها السماوات والأرض، واستحق النار،* 

*{ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ } أي: الواضح البين.*





*{ يَدْعُو } هذا الراجع على وجهه* 

*{ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُ وَمَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُ }* 

*وهذا صفة كل مدعو ومعبود من دون الله،*

* فإنه لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره نفعا ولا ضرا،* 

*{ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلَالُ الْبَعِيدُ }* 

*الذي قد بلغ في البعد إلى حد النهاية،*

* حيث أعرض عن عبادة النافع الضار، الغني المغني ،*

* وأقبل على عبادة مخلوق مثله أو دونه،*

* ليس بيده من الأمر شيء*

* بل هو إلى حصول ضد مقصوده أقرب،*



* ولهذا قال: { يَدْعُو لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِ }*

* فإن ضرره في العقل والبدن والدنيا والآخرة معلوم* 

*{ لَبِئْسَ الْمَوْلَى } أي: هذا المعبود*

* { وَلَبِئْسَ الْعَشِيرُ }*

* أي: القرين الملازم على صحبته،*

* فإن المقصود من المولى والعشير،*

* حصول النفع، ودفع الضرر،* 

*فإذا لم يحصل شيء من هذا، فإنه مذموم ملوم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 245 )*


*من سورة الحج*


* { مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنْ لَنْ يَنْصُرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ* 

*فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ* 

*فَلْيَنْظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ مَا يَغِيظُ }* 

*{ 15 }*


*أي: من كان يظن أن الله لا ينصر رسوله، وأن دينه سيضمحل،*

* فإن النصر من الله ينزل من السماء* 

*{ فَلْيَمْدُدْ } ذلك الظان { بِسَبَبٍ } أي: حبل*

* { إِلَى السَّمَاءِ } وليرقى إليها* 

*{ ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ } النصر النازل عليه من السماء* 


*{ فَلْيَنْظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ }*

* أي: ما يكيد به الرسول، ويعمله من محاربته،*

* والحرص على إبطال دينه، ما يغيظه من ظهور دينه،*


* وهذا استفهام بمعنى النفي*

* [وأنه] لا يقدر على شفاء غيظه بما يعمله من الأسباب.*



*ومعنى هذه الآية الكريمة:* 

*يا أيها المعادي للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

* الساعي في إطفاء دينه،*

* الذي يظن بجهله، أن سعيه سيفيده شيئا،*

* اعلم أنك مهما فعلت من الأسباب، وسعيت في كيد الرسول،*

* فإن ذلك لا يذهب غيظك، ولا يشفي كمدك،*

* فليس لك قدرة في ذلك،*

* ولكن سنشير عليك برأي، تتمكن به من شفاء غيظك،*

* ومن قطع النصر عن الرسول -إن كان ممكنا-* 


*ائت الأمر مع بابه، وارتق إليه بأسبابه،*

* اعمد إلى حبل من ليف أو غيره، ثم علقه في السماء،* 

*ثم اصعد به حتى تصل إلى الأبواب التي ينزل منها النصر،* 

*فسدها وأغلقها واقطعها،*

* فبهذه الحال تشفي غيظك،*

* فهذا هو الرأي: والمكيدة،*



* وأما ما سوى هذه الحال فلا يخطر ببالك أنك تشفي بها غيظك،*

* ولو ساعدك من ساعدك من الخلق.*



* وهذه الآية الكريمة،*

* فيها من الوعد والبشارة*

* بنصر الله لدينه ولرسوله وعباده المؤمنين ما لا يخفى،* 

*ومن تأييس الكافرين،*

* الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم،* 

*والله متم نوره، ولو كره الكافرون،*

* أي: وسَعَوْا مهما أمكنهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 246 )*


*من سورة الحج*


* { فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ* 

*وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ **

*حُنَفَاءَ لِلَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ* 

*وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*

* فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ }* 

*
{ 30 - 31 }*

*{ فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ } أي: الخبث القذر* 

*{ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ }* 

*أي: الأنداد، التي جعلتموها آلهة مع الله،*

* فإنها أكبر أنواع الرجس،*



* والظاهر أن { من } هنا ليست لبيان الجنس،*

* كما قاله كثير من المفسرين، وإنما هي للتبعيض،*

* وأن الرجس عام في جميع المنهيات المحرمات،*

* فيكون منهيا عنها عموما،*

* وعن الأوثان التي هي بعضها خصوصا،*


* { وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ }*

* أي: جميع الأقوال المحرمات،*

* فإنها من قول الزور الذي هو الكذب، ومن ذلك شهادة الزور*

* فلما نهاهم عن الشرك والرجس وقول الزور.*



*أمرهم أن يكونوا { حُنَفَاءَ لِلَّهِ }*

* أي: مقبلين عليه وعلى عبادته، معرضين عما سواه.*


*{ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ } فمثله* 

*{ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ } أي: سقط منها* 

*{ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ } بسرعة*

* { أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ }*

* أي: بعيد، كذلك المشرك،*

* فالإيمان بمنزلة السماء، محفوظة مرفوعة.*

*ومن ترك الإيمان، بمنزلة الساقط من السماء،*

* عرضة للآفات والبليات،*

* فإما أن تخطفه الطير فتقطعه أعضاء،* 

*كذلك المشرك إذا ترك الاعتصام بالإيمان*

* تخطفته الشياطين من كل جانب، ومزقوه،*

* وأذهبوا عليه دينه ودنياه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 247 )*

*من سورة الحج*

* { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ*

* وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ **

* ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ*

* وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ*

* وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }* 

*{ 61 - 62 }*


*ذلك الذي شرع لكم تلك الأحكام الحسنة العادلة،*

* هو حسن التصرف، في تقديره وتدبيره،* 

*الذي { يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ }*

* أي: يدخل هذا على هذا، وهذا على هذا،*

* فيأتي بالليل بعد النهار، وبالنهار بعد الليل،*

* ويزيد في أحدهما ما ينقصه في الآخر، ثم بالعكس،*

* فيترتب على ذلك، قيام الفصول،* 

*ومصالح الليل والنهار، والشمس والقمر،*

* التي هي من أجل نعمه على العباد، وهي من الضروريات لهم.*


* { وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ }* 

*يسمع ضجيج الأصوات، باختلاف، اللغات، على تفنن الحاجات،*

* { بَصِيرٌ }* 

*يرى دبيب النملة السوداء،* 

*تحت الصخرة الصماء، في الليلة الظلماء* 


*{ سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ*

* وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ }* 


*{ ذَلِكَ } صاحب الحكم والأحكام*

* { بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ }*

* أي: الثابت، الذي لا يزال ولا يزول،*

* الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء،*

* الآخر الذي ليس بعده شيء،* 

*كامل الأسماء والصفات، صادق الوعد،*

* الذي وعده حق ولقاؤه حق، ودينه حق،*

* وعبادته هي الحق، النافعة الباقية على الدوام.*


*{ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ }* 

*من الأصنام والأنداد، من الحيوانات والجمادات،*

* { هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ }*

* الذي، هو باطل في نفسه،*

* وعبادته باطلة، لأنها متعلقة بمضمحل فان،*

* فتبطل تبعا لغايتها ومقصودها،*


* { وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }*

* العلي في ذاته، فهو عال على جميع المخلوقات* 

*وفي قدره، فهو كامل الصفات،*

* وفي قهره لجميع المخلوقات،* 


*الكبير في ذاته، وفي أسمائه، وفي صفاته،*

* الذي من عظمته وكبريائه، أن الأرض قبضته يوم القيامة،* 

*والسماوات مطويات بيمينه،* 

*ومن كبريائه، أن كرسيه وسع السماوات والأرض،*

* ومن عظمته وكبريائه، أن نواصي العباد بيده،*

* فلا يتصرفون إلا بمشيئته،*

* ولا يتحركون ويسكنون إلا بإرادته.*


*وحقيقة الكبرياء التي لا يعلمها إلا هو،*

* لا ملك مقرب، ولا نبي مرسل،*

* أنها كل صفة كمال وجلال وكبرياء وعظمة،*

* فهي ثابتة له، وله من تلك الصفة أجلها وأكملها،* 

*ومن كبريائه،* 

*أن العبادات كلها، الصادرة من أهل السماوات والأرض،*

* كلها المقصود منها، تكبيره وتعظيمه، وإجلاله وإكرامه،*

* ولهذا كان التكبير شعارا للعبادات الكبار، كالصلاة وغيرها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 248 )*



*من سورة الحج*


* { لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ* 

*وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ }* 

*{ 64 }*


*{ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وما في الْأَرْضِ }* 

*خلقا وعبيدا، يتصرف فيهم بملكه وحكمته وكمال اقتداره،*

* ليس لأحد غيره من الأمر شيء.* 


*{ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْغَنِيُّ }*

* بذاته الذي له الغنى المطلق التام، من جميع الوجوه،*

* ومن غناه، أنه لا يحتاج إلى أحد من خلقه،*

* ولا يواليهم من ذلة، ولا يتكثر بهم من قلة،* 

*ومن غناه، أنه ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا،*

* ومن غناه، أنه صمد، لا يأكل ولا يشرب،*

* ولا يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه الخلق بوجه من الوجوه،*

* فهو يطعم ولا يطعم،* 

*ومن غناه، أن الخلق كلهم مفتقرون إليه،*

* في إيجادهم، وإعدادهم وإمدادهم، وفي دينهم ودنياهم،* 


*ومن غناه، أنه لو اجتمع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض،*

* الأحياء منهم والأموات، في صعيد واحد،* 

*فسأل كل منهم ما بلغت أمنيته، فأعطاهم فوق أمانيهم،*

* ما نقص ذلك من ملكه شيء،*


* ومن غناه، أن يده سحاء بالخير والبركات، الليل والنهار،*

* لم يزل إفضاله على الأنفاس،*


* ومن غناه وكرمه، ما أودعه في دار كرامته،*

* مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.*



*{ الْحَمِيدِ }*

* أي: المحمود في ذاته، وفي أسمائه، لكونها حسنى،*

* وفي صفاته، لكونها كلها صفات كمال،* 

*وفي أفعاله، لكونها دائرة بين العدل والإحسان والرحمة والحكمة*

* وفي شرعه، لكونه لا يأمر إلا بما فيه مصلحة خالصة أو راجحة،*

* ولا ينهى إلا عما فيه مفسدة خالصة أو راجحة،*


* الذي له الحمد، الذي يملأ ما في السماوات والأرض،*

* وما بينهما، وما شاء بعدها،*

* الذي لا يحصي العباد ثناء على حمده،*

* بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه، وفوق ما يثني عليه عباده،*

* وهو المحمود على توفيق من يوفقه، وخذلان من يخذله،*

* وهو الغني في حمده، الحميد في غناه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 249 )*

*من سورة الحج*

* { وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَا لَيْسَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ*

* وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ **

* وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ*

* تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْمُنْكَرَ*

* يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا* 

*قُلْ أَفَأُنَبِّئُكُ  مْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكُمُ*

* النَّارُ وَعَدَهَا اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ }* 

*{ 71 - 72 }*


*يذكر تعالى حالة المشركين به، العادلين به غيره،* 

*وأن حالهم أقبح الحالات،* 

*وأنه لا مستند لهم على ما فعلوه، فليس لهم به علم،*

* وإنما هو تقليد تلقوه عن آبائهم الضالين،*

* وقد يكون الإنسان لا علم عنده بما فعله،*

* وهو -في نفس الأمر- له حجة ما علمها،*


* فأخبر هنا، أن الله لم ينـزل في ذلك سلطانا،*

* أي: حجة تدل عليه وتجوزه،*

* بل قد أنزل البراهين القاطعة على فساده وبطلانه،* 


*ثم توعد الظالمين منهم المعاندين للحق* 

*فقال: { وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ }*

* ينصرهم من عذاب الله إذا نزل بهم وحل.*


* وهل لهؤلاء الذين لا علم لهم بما هم عليه*

* قصد في اتباع الآيات والهدى إذا جاءهم؟*

* أم هم راضون بما هم عليه من الباطل؟*


* ذكر ذلك بقوله: { وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا }*

* التي هي آيات الله الجليلة، المستلزمة لبيان الحق من الباطل،* 

*لم يلتفتوا إليها، ولم يرفعوا بها رأسا،*


* بل { تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْمُنْكَرَ }*

* من بغضها وكراهتها،*

* ترى وجوههم معبسة، وأبشارهم مكفهرة،* 


*{ يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا }*

* أي: يكادون يوقعون بهم القتل والضرب البليغ،*

* من شدة بغضهم وبغض الحق وعداوته،*

* فهذه الحالة من الكفار بئس الحالة، وشرها بئس الشر،*

* ولكن ثم ما هو شر منها، حالتهم التي يؤولون إليها،*


* فلهذا قال:*

* { قُلْ أَفَأُنَبِّئُكُ  مْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكُمُ النَّارُ*

* وَعَدَهَا اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ }*

* فهذه شرها طويل عريض،*

* ومكروهها وآلامها تزداد على الدوام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 250 )
*
*من سورة الحج*


* { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ*

* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ* 

*وَإِنْ يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا لَا يَسْتَنْقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ* 

*ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ **

* مَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ* 

*إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ }* 
*{ 73 - 74 }*


*هذا مثل ضربه الله لقبح عبادة الأوثان،*

* وبيان نقصان عقول من عبدها، وضعف الجميع،*

* فقال: { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ } هذا خطاب للمؤمنين والكفار،*

* المؤمنون يزدادون علما وبصيرة، والكافرون تقوم عليهم الحجة،* 

*{ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ }*

* أي: ألقوا إليه أسماعكم، وتفهموا ما احتوى عليه،*

* ولا يصادف منكم قلوبا لاهية، وأسماعا معرضة،*

* بل ألقوا إليه القلوب والأسماع،*


* وهو هذا: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }*

* شمل كل ما يدعى من دون الله،*

* { لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا }* 

*الذي هو من أحقر المخلوقات وأخسها،*

* فليس في قدرتهم خلق هذا المخلوق الضعيف،*

* فما فوقه من باب أولى،{ وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ }*


* بل أبلغ من ذلك لو { يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا لَا يَسْتَنْقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ }*

* وهذا غاية ما يصير من العجز.* 

*{ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ } الذي هو المعبود من دون الله*

* { وَالْمَطْلُوبُ } الذي هو الذباب، فكل منهما ضعيف،*

* وأضعف منهما، من يتعلق بهذا الضعيف،*

* وينزله منزلة رب العالمين.*


*فهذا ما قدر { اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ }*

* حيث سوى الفقير العاجز من جميع الوجوه،*

* بالغني القوي من جميع الوجوه،* 

*سوى من لا يملك لنفسه، ولا لغيره نفعا ولا ضرا،*

* ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا،* 

*بمن هو النافع الضار، المعطي المانع،*

* مالك الملك، والمتصرف فيه بجميع أنواع التصريف.*


*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ }* 

*أي: كامل القوة، كامل العزة،*

* من كمال قوته وعزته، أن نواصي الخلق بيديه،*

* وأنه لا يتحرك متحرك، ولا يسكن ساكن، إلا بإرادته ومشيئته،*

* فما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن،*

* ومن كمال قوته، أنه يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا،*

* ومن كمال قوته، أنه يبعث الخلق كلهم،*

* أولهم وآخرهم، بصيحة واحدة،* 

*ومن كمال قوته، أنه أهلك الجبابرة والأمم العاتية،* 

*بشيء يسير، وسوط من عذابه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 251 )*

*من سورة المؤمنون*


* { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ ** 

*وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ **

* وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ لَا يُشْرِكُونَ **

* وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ **

* أُولَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ **

* وَلَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا*

* وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنْطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ }* 
*{ 57 - 62 }*


*لما ذكر تعالى الذين جمعوا بين الإساءة والأمن،* 

*الذين يزعمون أن عطاء الله إياهم في الدنيا دليل على خيرهم وفضلهم،* 

*ذكر الذين جمعوا بين الإحسان والخوف،*

* فقال: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ }*

* أي: وجلون، مشفقة قلوبهم كل ذلك من خشية ربهم،* 

*خوفا أن يضع عليهم عدله، فلا يبقى لهم حسنة،* 

*وسوء ظن بأنفسهم، أن لا يكونوا قد قاموا بحق الله تعالى،*

* وخوفا على إيمانهم من الزوال،*

* ومعرفة منهم بربهم، وما يستحقه من الإجلال والإكرام،*

* وخوفهم وإشفاقهم يوجب لهم الكف عما يوجب الأمر المخوف من الذنوب،* 

*والتقصير في الواجبات.*


*{ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ }* 

*أي: إذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا،* 

*ويتفكرون أيضا في الآيات القرآنية ويتدبرونها،* 

*فيبين لهم من معاني القرآن وجلالته واتفاقه، وعدم اختلافه وتناقضه،*

* وما يدعو إليه من معرفة الله وخوفه ورجائه، وأحوال الجزاء،*

* فيحدث لهم بذلك من تفاصيل الإيمان، ما لا يعبر عنه اللسان.*


*ويتفكرون أيضا في الآيات الأفقية،* 

*كما في قوله:* 

*{ إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ*

* لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ } إلى آخر الآيات.*


*{ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ لَا يُشْرِكُونَ }*

* أي: لا شركا جليا،*
* كاتخاذ غير الله معبودا، يدعوه ويرجوه* 

*ولا شركا خفيا، كالرياء ونحوه،* 

*بل هم مخلصون لله،* 
*في أقوالهم وأعمالهم وسائر أحوالهم.*


*{ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا }*

* أي: يعطون من أنفسهم مما أمروا به،*

* ما آتوا من كل ما يقدرون عليه، من صلاة، وزكاة، وحج، وصدقة، وغير ذلك،*

* { و } مع هذا { قُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ } أي: خائفة* 

*{ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ }* 

*أي: خائفة عند عرض أعمالها عليه، والوقوف بين يديه،* 

*أن تكون أعمالهم غير منجية من عذاب الله،* 

*لعلمهم بربهم، وما يستحقه من أصناف العبادات.*


*{ أُولَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ }*

* أي: في ميدان التسارع في أفعال الخير، همهم ما يقربهم إلى الله،*

* وإرادتهم مصروفة فيما ينجي من عذابه،*

* فكل خير سمعوا به، أو سنحت لهم الفرصة إليه، انتهزوه وبادروه،* 

*قد نظروا إلى أولياء الله وأصفيائه، أمامهم، ويمنة، ويسرة،* 

*يسارعون في كل خير، وينافسون في الزلفى عند ربهم، فنافسوهم.* 

*ولما كان السابق لغيره المسارع قد يسبق لجده وتشميره،*

* وقد لا يسبق لتقصيره،* 


*أخبر تعالى أن هؤلاء من القسم السابقين فقال:*

*{ وَهُمْ لَهَا } أي: للخيرات* 

*{ سَابِقُونَ } قد بلغوا ذروتها، وتباروا هم والرعيل الأول،*

* ومع هذا، قد سبقت لهم من الله سابقة السعادة، أنهم سابقون.*


*ولما ذكر مسارعتهم إلى الخيرات وسبقهم إليها،* 

*ربما وهم واهم أن المطلوب منهم ومن غيرهم أمر غير مقدور أو متعسر،*

* أخبر تعالى أنه لا يكلف { نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا }* 

*أي: بقدر ما تسعه، ويفضل من قوتها عنه، ليس مما يستوعب قوتها،*

* رحمة منه وحكمة، لتيسير طريق الوصول إليه،*

* ولتعمر جادة السالكين في كل وقت إليه.* 

*{ وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنْطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ }*

* وهو الكتاب الأول، الذي فيه كل شيء،* 

*وهو يطابق كل واقع يكون، فلذلك كان حقا،*

* { وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ }*

* أي لا ينقص من إحسانهم، ولا يزداد في عقوبتهم وعصيانهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 252 )*


*من سورة المؤمنون*


*{ قُلْ لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ **
* سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ **

* قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ ** 
*سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ **

* قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ* 

*وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ **
* سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ }* 

*{ 84 - 89 }* 


*أي: قل لهؤلاء المكذبين بالبعث، العادلين بالله غيره،*

* محتجا عليهم بما أثبتوه، وأقروا به،*

* من توحيد الربوبية، وانفراد الله بها،*

* على ما أنكروه من توحيد الإلهية والعبادة،*

* وبما أثبتوه من خلق المخلوقات العظيمة،* 

*على ما أنكروه من إعادة الموتى، الذي هو أسهل من ذلك.*


*{ لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا }*

*أي: من هو الخالق للأرض ومن عليها، من حيوان، ونبات وجماد* 

*وبحار وأنهار وجبال، المالك لذلك، المدبر له؟*

* فإنك إذا سألتهم عن ذلك، لا بد أن يقولوا: الله وحده.*

* فقل لهم إذا أقروا بذلك: { أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ }*

* أي: أفلا ترجعون إلى ما ذكركم الله به،*

* مما هو معلوم عندكم، مستقر في فطركم،*

* قد يغيبه الإعراض في بعض الأوقات.*


* والحقيقة أنكم إن رجعتم إلى ذاكرتكم, بمجرد التأمل،* 

*علمتم أن مالك ذلك، هو المعبود وحده،* 

*وأن إلهية من هو مملوك أبطل الباطل*

* ثم انتقل إلى ما هو أعظم من ذلك،*

* فقال: { قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ }* 

*وما فيها من النيرات، والكواكب السيارات، والثوابت*

* { وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ }* 

*الذي هو أعلى المخلوقات وأوسعها وأعظمها،*

* فمن الذي خلق ذلك ودبره، وصرفه بأنواع التدبير؟*

* { سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ } أي: سيقرون بأن الله رب ذلك كله.*

* قل لهم حين يقرون بذلك: { أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ }*

* عبادة المخلوقات العاجزة، وتتقون الرب العظيم،*

* كامل القدرة، عظيم السلطان؟*


* وفي هذا من لطف الخطاب،*

* من قوله: { أَفَلَا تذكرون } { أفلا تَتَّقُونَ }*

* والوعظ بأداة العرض الجاذبة للقلوب، ما لا يخفى*


* ثم انتقل إلى إقرارهم بما هو أعم من ذلك كله فقال:* 

*{ قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ }*

* أي: ملك كل شيء، من العالم العلوي، والعالم السفلي،*

* ما نبصره، وما لا نبصره؟.* 

*و " الملكوت "ب صيغة مبالغة بمعنى الملك.*

*{ وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ }*

* عباده من الشر، ويدفع عنهم المكاره، ويحفظهم مما يضرهم،*

* { وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ }*

* أي: لا يقدر أحد أن يجير على الله. ولا يدفع الشر الذي قدره الله.*

* بل ولا يشفع أحد عنده إلا بإذنه ،* 

*{ سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ }*

* أي: سيقرون أن الله المالك لكل شيء، المجير،*

* الذي لا يجار عليه.*


*{ قُلْ } لهم حين يقرون بذلك، ملزما لهم،*

* { فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ } أي: فأين تذهب عقولكم،*

* حيث عبدتم من علمتم أنهم لا ملك لهم، ولا قسط من الملك،*

* وأنهم عاجزون من جميع الوجوه،*

* وتركتم الإخلاص للمالك العظيم القادر المدبر لجميع الأمور،*

* فالعقول التي دلتكم على هذا،* 

*لا تكون إلا مسحورة، وهي - بلا شك- قد سحرها الشيطان،* 

*بما زين لهم، وحسن لهم، وقلب الحقائق لهم،*

* فسحر عقولهم، كما سحرت السحرة أعين الناس.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 253 )*


*من سورة المؤمنون*

* { بَلْ أَتَيْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ **

* مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ* 

*إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ* 

*سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ **

* عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }* 

*{ 90 - 92 }*

*يقول تعالى: بل أتينا هؤلاء المكذبين بالحق،* 

*المتضمن للصدق في الأخبار، العدل في الأمر والنهي،*

* فما بالهم لا يعترفون به، وهو أحق أن يتبع؟*

* وليس عندهم ما يعوضهم عنه، إلا الكذب والظلم،*

* ولهذا قال: { وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ }*

*{ مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ }*

*كذب يعرف بخبر الله، وخبر رسله، ويعرف بالعقل الصحيح،*


* ولهذا نبه تعالى على الدليل العقلي، على امتناع إلهين فقال:*

* { إِذًا } أي: لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون* 

*{ لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ }*

*أي: لانفرد كل واحد من الإلهين بمخلوقاته, واستقل بها،* 

*ولحرص على ممانعة الآخر ومغالبته،*


* { وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ }*

* فالغالب يكون هو الإله، وإلا فمع التمانع لا يمكن وجود العالم،* 

*ولا يتصور أن ينتظم هذا الانتظام المدهش للعقول،*

* واعتبر ذلك بالشمس والقمر، والكواكب الثابتة، والسيارة،* 

*فإنها منذ خلقت، وهي تجري على نظام واحد، وترتيب واحد،*

* كلها مسخرة بالقدرة، مدبرة بالحكمة لمصالح الخلق كلهم،*

* ليست مقصورة على مصلحة أحد دون أحد،* 

*ولن ترى فيها خللا ولا تناقضا، ولا معارضة في أدنى تصرف،* 

*فهل يتصور أن يكون ذلك، تقدير إلهين ربين؟"*


*{ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ }*

* قد نطقت بلسان حالها، وأفهمت ببديع أشكالها،*

* أن المدبر لها إله واحد كامل الأسماء والصفات،*

* قد افتقرت إليه جميع المخلوقات، في ربوبيته لها، وفي إلهيته لها،* 

*فكما لا وجود لها ولا دوام إلا بربوبيته،*

* كذلك، لا صلاح لها ولا قوام إلا بعبادته وإفراده بالطاعة،* 


*ولهذا نبه على عظمة صفاته بأنموذج من ذلك،*

* وهو علمه المحيط، فقال: { عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ }*

* أي: الذي غاب عن أبصارنا وعلمنا،* 

*من الواجبات والمستحيلات والممكنات،* 

*{ وَالشَّهَادَةِ } وهو ما نشاهد من ذلك* 

*{ فَتَعَالَى } أي: ارتفع وعظم،*

* { عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } به، من لا علم عنده، إلا ما علمه الله

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 254 )*


*من سورة المؤمنون*


*{ أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا* 

*وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ **

* فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ**

* وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ* 

*فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ **

* وَقُلْ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ }* 

*{ 115 -118 }* 


*أي: { أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ } أيها الخلق* 

*{ أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا }*

* أي: سدى وباطلا، تأكلون وتشربون وتمرحون، وتتمتعون بلذات الدنيا،*

* ونترككم لا نأمركم، و[لا] ننهاكم ولا نثيبكم، ولا نعاقبكم؟*

* ولهذا قال: { وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ } لا يخطر هذا ببالكم ،* 


*{ فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ }*

* أي: تعاظم وارتفع عن هذا الظن الباطل،*

* الذي يرجع إلى القدح في حكمته.*

* { الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ }*

* فكونه ملكا للخلق كلهم حقا، في صدقه، ووعده، ووعيده،*

* مألوها معبودا، لما له من الكمال*

* { رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الكريم }*

* فما دونه من باب أولى، يمنع أن يخلقكم عبثا.*




*{ وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ*

* فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ }* 



*أي: ومن دعا مع الله آلهة غيره،*

* بلا بينة من أمره ولا برهان يدل على ما ذهب إليه،*

* وهذا قيد ملازم،*
* فكل من دعا غير الله، فليس له برهان على ذلك،*

* بل دلت البراهين على بطلان ما ذهب إليه،*

* فأعرض عنها ظلما وعنادا، فهذا سيقدم على ربه،*

* فيجازيه بأعماله، ولا ينيله من الفلاح شيئا، لأنه كافر،* 

*{ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ }*
* فكفرهم منعهم من الفلاح.* 




*{ وَقُلْ } داعيا لربك مخلصا له الدين* 

*{ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ } لنا حتى تنجينا من المكروه،*

* وارحمنا، لتوصلنا برحمتك إلى كل خير*

* { وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ }*

* فكل راحم للعبد، فالله خير له منه،*

* أرحم بعبده من الوالدة بولدها، وأرحم به من نفسه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 255 )*
*

من سورة النور*


*{ الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ*

*وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ* 

*أُولَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ*

*لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }*

*{ 26 }*



*{ الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ }*

*أي: كل خبيث من الرجال والنساء، والكلمات والأفعال،*

*مناسب للخبيث، وموافق له، ومقترن به، ومشاكل له،* 


*وكل طيب من الرجال والنساء، والكلمات والأفعال،*

*مناسب للطيب، وموافق له، ومقترن به، ومشاكل له،*

*فهذه كلمة عامة وحصر، لا يخرج منه شيء،*


*من أعظم مفرداته،* 

*أن الأنبياء -خصوصا أولي العزم منهم،* 

*خصوصا سيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*الذي هو أفضل الطيبين من الخلق على الإطلاق*

*لا يناسبهم إلا كل طيب من النساء،*


*فالقدح في عائشة رضي الله عنها بهذا الأمر*

*قدح في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*وهو المقصود بهذا الإفك، من قصد المنافقين،*


*فمجرد كونها زوجة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،*

*يعلم أنها لا تكون إلا طيبة طاهرة من هذا الأمر القبيح.*

*فكيف وهي هي؟*

*صديقة النساء وأفضلهن وأعلمهن وأطيبهن،*

*حبيبة رسول رب العالمين،*

*التي لم ينزل الوحي عليه* 

*وهو في لحاف زوجة من زوجاته غيرها،*


*ثم صرح بذلك،* 

*بحيث لا يبقى لمبطل مقالا، ولا لشك وشبهة مجالا،*

*فقال: { أُولَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ }*

*والإشارة إلى عائشة رضي الله عنها أصلا،*

*وللمؤمنات المحصنات الغافلات تبعا* 


*{ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ } تستغرق الذنوب*

*{ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ } في الجنة صادر من الرب الكريم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 256 )*


*من سورة النور*


*{* *اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ* 

*الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ* 

*يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ* 

*يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ* 

*نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ* 

*يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ* 

*وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }* 

*{ 35 }* 


*{ اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ } الحسي والمعنوي،* 

*وذلك أنه تعالى بذاته نور،* 

*وحجابه -الذي لولا لطفه، لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه- نور،* 

*وبه استنار العرش، والكرسي، والشمس، والقمر،*

* والنور، وبه استنارت الجنة.*


* وكذلك النور المعنوي يرجع إلى الله،*

* فكتابه نور، وشرعه نور،*

* والإيمان والمعرفة في قلوب رسله وعباده المؤمنين نور.*

* فلولا نوره تعالى، لتراكمت الظلمات،* 

*ولهذا: كل محل، يفقد نوره فثم الظلمة والحصر،*


* { مَثَلُ نُورِهِ } الذي يهدي إليه،* 

*وهو نور الإيمان والقرآن في قلوب المؤمنين،*

* { كَمِشْكَاةٍ } أي: كوة*

* { فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ } لأن الكوة تجمع نور المصباح بحيث لا يتفرق ذلك*

* { الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ } من صفائها وبهائها*

* { كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ } أي: مضيء إضاءة الدر.* 

*{ يُوقَدُ } ذلك المصباح، الذي في تلك الزجاجة الدرية* 

*{ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ } أي: يوقد من زيت الزيتون*

* الذي ناره من أنور ما يكون،*

* { لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس آخر النهار،*

* { وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس [أول] النهار،* 

*وإذا انتفى عنها الأمران، كانت متوسطة من الأرض،*

* كزيتون الشام، تصيبها الشمس أول النهار وآخره،* 

*فتحسن وتطيب، ويكون أصفى لزيتها،* 

*ولهذا قال: { يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا } من صفائه*

* { يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ }*

* فإذا مسته النار، أضاء إضاءة بليغة*

* { نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ } أي: نور النار، ونور الزيت.*


*ووجه هذا المثل الذي ضربه الله،*

* وتطبيقه على حالة المؤمن، ونور الله في قلبه،*


* أن فطرته التي فطر عليها، بمنزلة الزيت الصافي،*

* ففطرته صافية، مستعدة للتعاليم الإلهية، والعمل المشروع،*

* فإذا وصل إليه العلم والإيمان، اشتعل ذلك النور في قلبه،*

* بمنزلة اشتعال النار في فتيلة ذلك المصباح،* 

*وهو صافي القلب من سوء القصد، وسوء الفهم عن الله،* 

*إذا وصل إليه الإيمان، أضاء إضاءة عظيمة،*

* لصفائه من الكدورات،*

* وذلك بمنزلة صفاء الزجاجة الدرية،* 

*فيجتمع له نور الفطرة، ونور الإيمان، ونور العلم،*

* وصفاء المعرفة، نور على نوره.*


*ولما كان هذا من نور الله تعالى،*

* وليس كل أحد يصلح له ذلك،*


* قال: { يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ }*

* ممن يعلم زكاءه وطهارته، وأنه يزكي معه وينمو.*

* { وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ } ليعقلوا عنه ويفهموا،*

* لطفا منه بهم، وإحسانا إليهم، وليتضح الحق من الباطل،*

* فإن الأمثال تقرب المعاني المعقولة من المحسوسة،*

* فيعلمها العباد علما واضحا،* 


*{ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }* 

*فعلمه محيط بجميع الأشياء،* 

*فلتعلموا أن ضربه الأمثال،*

* ضرب من يعلم حقائق الأشياء وتفاصيلها،* 

*وأنها مصلحة للعباد،* 

*فليكن اشتغالكم بتدبرها وتعقلها،*

* لا بالاعتراض عليها، ولا بمعارضتها،*

* فإنه يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 257 )*


*من سورة النور*


* { وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ*

* إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ **

* وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ **

* أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا*

* أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ* 

*بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }* 

*{ 48 - 50 }*


*{ وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ }* 

*أي: إذا صار بينهم وبين أحد حكومة،* 

*ودعوا إلى حكم الله ورسوله*


* { إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ }*

* يريدون أحكام الجاهلية،* 

*ويفضلون أحكام القوانين غير الشرعية على الأحكام الشرعية،*

* لعلمهم أن الحق عليهم،* 

*وأن الشرع لا يحكم إلا بما يطابق الواقع،*


* { وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ } أي: إلى حكم الشرع*

* { مُذْعِنِينَ } وليس ذلك لأجل أنه حكم شرعي،*

* وإنما ذلك لأجل موافقة أهوائهم،*

* فليسوا ممدوحين في هذه الحال، ولو أتوا إليه مذعنين،* 


*لأن العبد حقيقة، من يتبع الحق فيما يحب ويكره،*

* وفيما يسره ويحزنه،* 


*وأما الذي يتبع الشرع عند موافقة هواه،*

* وينبذه عند مخالفته، ويقدم الهوى على الشرع،* 

*فليس بعبد على الحقيقة،*


* قال الله في لومهم على الإعراض عن الحكم الشرعي:* 

*{ أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ }* 

*أي: علة، أخرجت القلب عن صحته وأزالت حاسته،*

* فصار بمنزلة المريض،* 

*الذي يعرض عما ينفعه، ويقبل على ما يضره،*


*{ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا } أي: شكوا،*

* وقلقت قلوبهم من حكم الله ورسوله،*

* واتهموه أنه لا يحكم بالحق،*


* { أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ }* 

*أي: يحكم عليهم حكما ظالما جائرا،*


* وإنما هذا وصفهم { بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }* 

*وأما حكم الله ورسوله، ففي غاية العدالة والقسط، وموافقة الحكمة.* 

*{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }* 


*وفي هذه الآيات،* 

*دليل على أن الإيمان، ليس هو مجرد القول*

* حتى يقترن به العمل،*

* ولهذا نفى الإيمان عمن تولى عن الطاعة،*


* ووجوب الانقياد لحكم الله ورسوله في كل حال،*

* وأن من [ لم ] ينقد له دل على مرض في قلبه، وريب في إيمانه،*

* وأنه يحرم إساءة الظن بأحكام الشريعة،*

* وأن يظن بها خلاف العدل والحكمة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 258 )*


*من سورة الفرقان*


* { الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

* وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا* 

*وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ* 

*وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا ْ**

* وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ*

* وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا* 

*وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا }* 
 
*{ 2 - 3 }*

*{ الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ }*

*أى: له التصرف فيهما وحده، وجميع من فيهما مماليك وعبيد له*

* مذعنون لعظمته خاضعون لربوبيته، فقراء إلى رحمته*


* الذي { لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ }*

* وكيف يكون له ولد أو شريك وهو المالك وغيره مملوك،*

* وهو القاهر وغيره مقهور*

* وهو الغني بذاته من جميع الوجوه،*

* والمخلوقون مفتقرون إليه فقرا ذاتيا من جميع الوجوه؟"*


*وكيف يكون له شريك في الملك ونواصي العباد كلهم بيديه،* 

*فلا يتحركون أو يسكنون ولا يتصرفون إلا بإذنه* 

*فتعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا،*

* فلم يقدره حق قدره من قال فيه ذلك*


* ولهذا قال: { وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ }*

* شمل العالم العلوي والعالم السفلي من حيواناته ونباتاته وجماداته،*

* { فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا }*

* أي: أعطى كل مخلوق منها ما يليق به ويناسبه من الخلق* 

*وما تقتضيه حكمته من ذلك،*

* بحيث صار كل مخلوق لا يتصور العقل الصحيح* 

*أن يكون بخلاف شكله وصورته المشاهدة،* 

*بل كل جزء وعضو من المخلوق الواحد* 

*لا يناسبه غير محله الذي هو فيه.*


* قال تعالى:*

* { سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى*

* وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى }*


* وقال تعالى:* 

*{ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى }*



* ولما بين كماله وعظمته وكثرة إحسانه* 

*كان ذلك مقتضيا لأن يكون وحده المحبوب المألوه المعظم*

* المفرد بالإخلاص وحده لا شريك له* 

*ناسب أن يذكر بطلان عبادة ما سواه فقال:* 


*{ وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ*

* وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا* 

*وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا }* 

*أي: من أعجب العجائب وأدل الدليل على سفههم ونقص عقولهم،*

* بل أدل على ظلمهم وجراءتهم على ربهم*

* أن اتخذوا آلهة بهذه الصفة،*

* في كمال العجز أنها لا تقدر على خلق شيء*

* بل هم مخلوقون،*

* بل بعضهم مما عملته أيديهم.* 


*{ وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا }*

* أي: لا قليلا ولا كثيرا، لأنه نكرة في سياق النفي.*


*{ وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا }*

* أي: بعثا بعد الموت،* 


*فأعظم أحكام العقل بطلان إلهيتها وفسادها* 

*وفساد عقل من اتخذها آلهة وشركاء للخالق لسائر المخلوقات*

* من غير مشاركة له في ذلك،*

* الذي بيده النفع والضر والعطاء والمنع*

* الذي يحيي ويميت ويبعث من في القبور*

* ويجمعهم ليوم النشور،*


* وقد جعل لهم دارين دار الشقاء والخزي والنكال*

* لمن اتخذ معه آلهة أخرى،*

* ودار الفوز والسعادة والنعيم المقيم*

* لمن اتخذه وحده معبودا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 259 )*


*من سورة الفرقان* 

*{ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ* 
*وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ فَقَدْ جَاءُوا ظُلْمًا وَزُورًا* 
 
*وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا*  
*فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا* 
 
*قُلْ أَنْزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 
*إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا }*  
*{ 4 - 6 }* 
*أي: وقال الكافرون بالله الذي أوجب لهم كفرهم أن قالوا في القرآن والرسول:*

*إن هذا القرآن كذب كذبه محمد وإفك افتراه على الله* 
*وأعانه على ذلك قوم آخرون.* 

*فرد الله عليهم ذلك بأن هذا مكابرة منهم وإقدام على الظلم والزور،* 
*الذي لا يمكن أن يدخل عقل أحد*  
*وهم أشد الناس معرفة بحالة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*وكمال صدقه وأمانته وبره التام*  
*وأنه لا يمكنه لا هو ولا سائر الخلق أن يأتوا بهذا القرآن*  
*الذي هو أجل الكلام وأعلاه* 
*وأنه لم يجتمع بأحد يعينه على ذلك فقد جاءوا بهذا القول ظلما وزورا.* 

*ومن جملة أقاويلهم فيه أن قالوا: هذا الذي جاء به محمد*  
*{ أَسَاطِيرُ الأولين اكْتَتَبَهَا }* 
 
*أي: هذا قصص الأولين وأساطيرهم*  
*التي تتلقاها الأفواه وينقلها كل أحد استنسخها محمد* 
*{ فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عليه بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا }*
 

*وهذا القول منهم فيه عدة عظائم:* 
*منها:* 
*رميهم الرسول الذي هو أبر الناس وأصدقهم بالكذب والجرأة العظيمة.* 

*ومنها:* 
*إخبارهم عن هذا القرآن الذي هو أصدق الكلام وأعظمه وأجله - بأنه كذب وافتراء.* 

*ومنها:* 
*أن في ضمن ذلك أنهم قادرون أن يأتوا بمثله*  
*وأن يضاهي المخلوق الناقص من كل وجه*  
*للخالق الكامل من كل وجه بصفة من صفاته، وهي الكلام.* 

*ومنها:* 
*أن الرسول قد علمت حالته وهم أشد الناس علما بها،*  
*أنه لا يكتب ولا يجتمع بمن يكتب له وقد زعموا ذلك.* 

*فلذلك رد عليهم ذلك بقوله:* 
*{قل أَنْزَلَهُ الذي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السماوات والأرض}* 
 
*أي: أنزله من أحاط علمه بما في السماوات وما في الأرض،* 
*من الغيب والشهادة والجهر والسر* 
*كقوله:*  
*{ وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ العالمين نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ* 
 
*على قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ }* 
 
*ووجه إقامة الحجة عليهم* 
*أن الذي أنزله هو المحيط علمه بكل شيء،*  
*فيستحيل ويمتنع أن يقول مخلوق ويتقول عليه هذا القرآن،* 
*ويقول: هو من عند الله وما هو من عنده*  
*ويستحل دماء من خالفه وأموالهم،* 
*ويزعم أن الله قال له ذلك،* 
*والله يعلم كل شيء ومع ذلك فهو يؤيده وينصره على أعدائه،* 
*ويمكنه من رقابهم وبلادهم* 
*فلا يمكن أحدا أن ينكر هذا القرآن، إلا بعد إنكار علم الله،* 
*وهذا لا تقول به طائفة من بني آدم سوى الفلاسفة الدهرية.* 
*وأيضا فإن ذكر علمه تعالى العام*  
*ينبههم: ويحضهم على تدبر القرآن،* 
*وأنهم لو تدبروا لرأوا فيه من علمه وأحكامه* 
*ما يدل دلالة قاطعة على أنه لا يكون إلا من عالم الغيب والشهادة،* 
*ومع إنكارهم للتوحيد والرسالة من لطف الله بهم،* 
*أنه لم يدعهم وظلمهم بل دعاهم إلى التوبة والإنابة إليه* 
*ووعدهم بالمغفرة والرحمة، إن هم تابوا ورجعوا* 
*فقال: { إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا }*  
*أي: وصفه المغفرة لأهل الجرائم والذنوب،* 
*إذا فعلوا أسباب المغفرة وهي الرجوع عن معاصيه والتوبة منها.*  

*{ رَحِيمًا } بهم*  
*حيث لم يعاجلهم بالعقوبة وقد فعلوا مقتضاها،* 
*وحيث قبل توبتهم بعد المعاصي وحيث محا ما سلف من سيئاتهم* 
*وحيث قبل حسناتهم* 
*وحيث أعاد الراجع إليه بعد شروده*  
*والمقبل عليه بعد إعراضه*  
*إلى حالة المطيعين المنيبين إليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 260 )*


*من سورة الفرقان*


* { وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*فَيَقُولُ أَأَنْتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ ** 

*قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ* 

*وَلَكِنْ مَتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ*

* وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا **

* فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوكُمْ بِمَا تَقُولُونَ* 

*فَمَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ صَرْفًا وَلَا نَصْرًا* 

*وَمَنْ يَظْلِمْ مِنْكُمْ نُذِقْهُ عَذَابًا كَبِيرًا }* 

*{ 17 – 19 }*


*يخبر تعالى عن حالة المشركين وشركائهم يوم القيامة وتبريهم منهم،* 

*وبطلان سعيهم*

* فقال: { وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ } أي: المكذبين المشركين* 

*{ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ }* 

*الله مخاطبا للمعبودين على وجه التقريع لمن عبدهم:* 

*{ أَأَنْتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ }* 

*هل أمرتموهم بعبادتكم وزينتم لهم ذلك* 

*أم ذلك من تلقاء أنفسهم ؟*


*{ قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ }*

* نزهوا الله عن شرك المشركين به وبرؤوا أنفسهم من ذلك،* 

*{ مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا }*

* أي: لا يليق بنا ولا يحسن منا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء*

* نتولاهم ونعبدهم وندعوهم،* 

*فإذا كنا محتاجين ومفتقرين إلى عبادتك متبرئين من عبادة غيرك،*

* فكيف نأمر أحدا بعبادتنا؟*

* هذا لا يكون*

* أو، سبحانك عن { أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ }* 


*وهذا كقول المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام:*

* { وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ* 

*اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

*قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ* 

*إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ* 

*إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ* 

*مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ } الآية.*


*وقال تعالى:*

* { وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ*

* قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ*

* بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ }*


* { وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ كَانُوا لَهُمْ أَعْدَاءً*

* وَكَانُوا بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ }*



* فلما نزهوا أنفسهم أن يدعوا لعبادة غير الله أو يكونوا أضلوهم* 

*ذكروا السبب الموجب لإضلال المشركين* 

*فقالوا:*

* { وَلَكِنْ مَتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءَهُمْ } في لذات الدنيا وشهواتها ومطالبها النفسية،* 

*{ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ }* 

*اشتغالا في لذات الدنيا وإكبابا على شهواتها،*

* فحافظوا على دنياهم وضيعوا دينهم* 

*{ وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا }*

* أي: بائرين لا خير فيهم ولا يصلحون لصالح* 

*لا يصلحون إلا للهلاك والبوار،*

* فذكروا المانع من اتباعهم الهدى وهو التمتع في الدنيا الذي صرفهم عن الهدى،* 

*وعدم المقتضي للهدى وهو أنهم لا خير فيهم،*

* فإذا عدم المقتضي ووجد المانع فلا تشاء من شر وهلاك، إلا وجدته فيهم،* 


*فلما تبرؤوا منهم قال الله توبيخا وتقريعا للعابدين* 

*{ فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوكُمْ بِمَا تَقُولُونَ }* 

*إنهم أمروكم بعبادتهم ورضوا فعلكم، وأنهم شفعاء لكم عند ربكم،* 

*كذبوكم في ذلك الزعم وصاروا من أكبر أعدائكم فحق عليكم العذاب،*


* { فَمَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ صَرْفًا }* 

*للعذاب عنكم بفعلكم أو بفداء أو غير ذلك،* 

*{ وَلَا نَصْرًا } لعجزكم وعدم ناصركم.* 

*هذا حكم الضالين المقلدين الجاهلين كما رأيت*

* أسوأ حكم، وأشر مصير.*

*وأما المعاند منهم الذي عرف الحق وصدف عنه فقال في حقه:* 

*{ وَمَنْ يَظْلِمْ مِنْكُمْ } بترك الحق ظلما وعنادا*

* { نُذِقْهُ عَذَابًا كَبِيرًا } لا يقادر قدره ولا يبلغ أمره.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 261 )*


*من سورة الفرقان*


* { وَإِذَا رَأَوْكَ إِنْ يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلَّا هُزُوًا*

* أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولًا ** 

*إِنْ كَادَ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا لَوْلَا أَنْ صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا* 

*وَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ مَنْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا **

* أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ* 

*أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا **

*أَمْ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَوْ يَعْقِلُونَ*

* إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا }*
*{ 41 - 44 }*


*أي: وإذا رآك يا محمد هؤلاء المكذبون لك المعاندون لآيات [الله]* 

*المستكبرون في الأرض استهزءوا بك واحتقروك* 

*وقالوا -على وجه الاحتقار والاستصغار-* 

*{ أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولًا }*

* أي: غير مناسب ولا لائق أن يبعث الله هذا الرجل،* 

*وهذا من شدة ظلمهم وعنادهم وقلبهم الحقائق*

* فإن كلامهم هذا يفهم أن الرسول -حاشاه- في غاية الخسة والحقارة*

* وأنه لو كانت الرسالة لغيره لكان أنسب.*




*{ وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ }*


* فهذا الكلام لا يصدر إلا من أجهل الناس وأضلهم،*

* أو من أعظمهم عنادا وهو متجاهل،* 

*قصده ترويج ما معه من الباطل بالقدح بالحق وبمن جاء به،*


* وإلا فمن تدبر أحوال محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* وجده رجل العالم وهمامهم ومقدمهم* 

*في العقل والعلم واللب والرزانة،* 

*ومكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم*

* والعفة والشجاعة والكرم وكل خلق فاضل،*

* وأن المحتقر له والشانئ له* 

*قد جمع من السفه والجهل والضلال والتناقض*

* والظلم والعدوان ما لا يجمعه غيره،* 

*وحسبه جهلا وضلالا أن يقدح بهذا الرسول العظيم والهمام الكريم.*





*والقصد من قدحهم فيه واستهزائهم به*

* تصلبهم على باطلهم وغرورا لضعفاء العقول* 


*ولهذا قالوا: { إِنْ كَادَ } هذا الرجل* 

*{ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا } بأن يجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا*

* { لَوْلَا أَنْ صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا } لأضلنا* 

*زعموا -قبحهم الله- أن الضلال هو التوحيد* 

*وأن الهدى ما هم عليه من الشرك فلهذا تواصوا بالصبر عليه.*

* { وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ }* 




*وهنا قالوا: { لَوْلَا أَنْ صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا }*

* والصبر يحمد في المواضع كلها،*

* إلا في هذا الموضع فإنه صبر على أسباب الغضب* 

*وعلى الاستكثار من حطب جهنم.* 


*وأما المؤمنون فهم كما قال الله عنهم:* 

*{ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ }*


* ولما كان هذا حكما منهم بأنهم المهتدون والرسول ضال*

* وقد تقرر أنهم لا حيلة فيهم توعدهم بالعذاب* 

*وأخبر أنهم في ذلك الوقت { حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ }*

* يعلمون علما حقيقيا { مَنْ } هو { أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا }* 


*{ وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ* 

*يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا } الآيات.*





*وهل فوق ضلال من جعل إلهه معبوده [هواه]*

* فما هويه فعله* 

*فلهذا قال:* 

*{ أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ }* 

*ألا تعجب من حاله وتنظر ما هو فيه من الضلال؟*

* وهو يحكم لنفسه بالمنازل الرفيعة؟*




*{ أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا }* 

*أي: لست عليه بمسيطر مسلط بل إنما أنت منذر،*

* وقد قمت بوظيفتك وحسابه على الله.*




*ثم سجل تعالى على ضلالهم البليغ*

* بأن سلبهم العقول والأسماع*

* وشبههم في ضلالهم بالأنعام السائمة*

* التي لا تسمع إلا دعاء ونداء،*

* صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون* 

*بل هم أضل من الأنعام* 

*لأن الأنعام يهديها راعيها فتهتدي* 

*وتعرف طريق هلاكها فتجتنبه* 

*وهي أيضا أسلم عاقبة من هؤلاء،* 

*فتبين بهذا أن الرامي للرسول بالضلال أحق بهذا الوصف* 

*وأن كل حيوان بهيم فهو أهدى منه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 262 )*


*من سورة الفرقان*


*{ وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلَا يَضُرُّهُمْ*

* وَكَانَ الْكَافِرُ عَلَى رَبِّهِ ظَهِيرًا }* 

*{ 55 }* 


*أي: يعبدون أصناما وأمواتا لا تضر ولا تنفع* 

*ويجعلونها أندادا لمالك النفع والضرر والعطاء والمنع*

* مع أن الواجب عليهم أن يكونوا*

* مقتدين بإرشادات ربهم* 

*ذابين عن دينه،* 

*ولكنهم عكسوا القضية.*


*{ وَكَانَ الْكَافِرُ عَلَى رَبِّهِ ظَهِيرًا }*

* فالباطل الذي هو الأوثان والأنداد أعداء لله،* 

*فالكافر عاونها وظاهرها على ربها* 

*وصار عدوا لربه مبارزا له في العداوة والحرب،*


* هذا وهو الذي خلقه ورزقه* 

*وأنعم عليه بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة،* 

*وليس يخرج عن ملكه وسلطانه وقبضته* 

*والله لم يقطع عنه إحسانه وبره* 

*وهو -بجهله- مستمر على هذه المعاداة والمبارزة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 263 )*

*من سورة الفرقان*

* { وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ* 

*وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا **

* الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ*

* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ* 

*الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا **

* وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَنِ* 

*قَالُوا وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا وَزَادَهُمْ نُفُورًا }* 

*{ 58 - 60 }*

*{ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ } الذي له الحياة الكاملة المطلقة*

* { الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ }*

* أي: اعبده وتوكل عليه في الأمور المتعلقة بك والمتعلقة بالخلق.*

* { وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا }* 

*يعلمها ويجازي عليها.*

*فأنت ليس عليك من هداهم شيء* 

*وليس عليك حفظ أعمالهم، وإنما ذلك كله بيد الله* 


*{ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ*

* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى } بعد ذلك*

* { عَلَى الْعَرْشِ }*

* الذي هو سقف المخلوقات وأعلاها وأوسعها وأجملها*

* { الرَّحْمَنِ } استوى على عرشه الذي وسع السماوات والأرض*

* باسمه الرحمن الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء*

* فاستوى على أوسع المخلوقات، بأوسع الصفات.*

* فأثبت بهذه الآية خلقه للمخلوقات*

* واطلاعه على ظاهرهم وباطنهم* 

*وعلوه فوق العرش ومباينته إياهم.*


*{ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا }*

* يعني بذلك نفسه الكريمة*

* فهو الذي يعلم أوصافه وعظمته وجلاله،*

* وقد أخبركم بذلك وأبان لكم من عظمته*

* ما تستعدون به من معرفته*

* فعرفه العارفون وخضعوا لجلاله،*

* واستكبر عن عبادته الكافرون واستنكفوا عن ذلك* 


*ولهذا قال: { وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَنِ }*

* أي: وحده الذي أنعم عليكم بسائر النعم ودفع عنكم جميع النقم.*

* { قَالُوا } جحدا وكفرا { وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ }*

* بزعمهم الفاسد أنهم لا يعرفون الرحمن،*

* وجعلوا من جملة قوادحهم في الرسول أن قالوا:*

* ينهانا عن اتخاذ آلهة مع الله وهو يدعو معه إلها آخر يقول:*

* " يا رحمن " ونحو ذلك* 



*كما قال تعالى:* 

*{ قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ* 

*أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }*

* فأسماؤه تعالى كثيرة لكثرة أوصافه وتعدد كماله،*

* فكل واحد منها دل على صفة كمال.*


*{ أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا } أي: لمجرد أمرك إيانا.*

* وهذا مبني منهم على التكذيب بالرسول واستكبارهم عن طاعته،*

* { وَزَادَهُمْ } دعوتهم إلى السجود للرحمن*

* { نُفُورًا } هربا من الحق إلى الباطل وزيادة كفر وشقاء.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 264 )*

*من سورة الفرقان*

* { تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا* 

*وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجًا وَقَمَرًا مُنِيرًا **

* وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً*

* لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا }* 

*{ 61 - 62 }*

*كرر تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة قوله: { تَبَارَكَ } ثلاث مرات*

* لأن معناها كما تقدم أنها تدل على عظمة الباري وكثرة أوصافه،*

* وكثرة خيراته وإحسانه.*

* وهذه السورة فيها من الاستدلال على عظمته وسعة سلطانه*

* ونفوذ مشيئته وعموم علمه وقدرته* 

*وإحاطة ملكه في الأحكام الأمرية والأحكام الجزائية وكمال حكمته.*

* وفيها ما يدل على سعة رحمته وواسع جوده* 

*وكثرة خيراته الدينية والدنيوية* 

*ما هو مقتض لتكرار هذا الوصف الحسن*


* فقال: { تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا }*

* وهي النجوم عمومها أو منازل الشمس والقمر*

* التي تنزل منزلة منزلة* 

*وهي بمنزلة البروج والقلاع للمدن في حفظها،*

* كذلك النجوم بمنزلة البروج المجعولة للحراسة* 

*فإنها رجوم للشياطين.*


*{ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجًا } فيه النور والحرارة وهو الشمس.*

* { وَقَمَرًا مُنِيرًا } فيه النور لا الحرارة*

* وهذا من أدلة عظمته، وكثرة إحسانه،*

* فإن ما فيها من الخلق الباهر والتدبير المنتظم والجمال العظيم*

* دال على عظمة خالقها في أوصافه كلها،*

* وما فيها من المصالح للخلق والمنافع دليل على كثرة خيراته.*


*{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً }*

* أي: يذهب أحدهما فيخلفه الآخر،*

* هكذا أبدا لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان،*


* { لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا }*

* أي: لمن أراد أن يتذكر بهما ويعتبر ويستدل بهما*

* على كثير من المطالب الإلهية ويشكر الله على ذلك،*

* ولمن أراد أن يذكر الله ويشكره وله ورد من الليل أو النهار،*

* فمن فاته ورده من أحدهما أدركه في الآخر،*


* وأيضا فإن القلوب تتقلب وتنتقل في ساعات الليل والنهار*

* فيحدث لها النشاط والكسل والذكر* 

*والغفلة والقبض والبسط والإقبال والإعراض،*

* فجعل الله الليل والنهار يتوالى على العباد ويتكرران*

* ليحدث لهم الذكر والنشاط والشكر لله في وقت آخر،*


* ولأن أوراد العبادات تتكرر بتكرر الليل والنهار،*

*[ فكلما ] تكررت الأوقات أحدث للعبد همة غير همته*

* التي كسلت في الوقت المتقدم* 

*فزاد في تذكرها وشكرها،*

* فوظائف الطاعات بمنزلة سقي الإيمان الذي يمده*

* فلولا ذلك لذوى غرس الإيمان ويبس.*

* فلله أتم حمد وأكمله على ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 265 )*

*من سورة الشعراء*
 
*{ فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ (38)*

*وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ (39)*

*لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ (40)*

*فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ*

*أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ (41)* 

*قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (42)* 

*قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ (43)* 

*فَأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ* 

*وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ (44)*



*فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ (45)*

*فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ (46)*

*قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (47)* 

*رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (48)*


*قَالَ آَمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ* 

*إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ** فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ*

*لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (49)* 



*قَالُوا لَا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ (50)*

*إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا*

*أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (51) }*

*{ 38- 51}*


*" فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ "(38)*

*" وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ "(39)*


*فَجُمع السحرة , وحُدِّد لهم وقت معلوم ,*

*هو وقت الضحى من يوم الزينة الذي يتفرغون فيه من أشغالهم ,*

*ويجتمعون ويتزيَّنون؛ وذلك للاجتماع بموسى.* 

*وحُثَّ الناس على الاجتماع; أملًا في أن تكون الغلبة للسحرة.*


*" لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ "(40)*

*إننا نطمع أن تكون الغلبة للسحرة , فنثبت على ديننا.*


*" فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ "(41)*


*فلما جاء السحرة فرعون قالوا له:*

*أإن لنا لأجرًا مِن مال أو جاه , إنْ كنا نحن الغالبين لموسى؟*


*" قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ "(42)*


*قال فرعون: نعم لكم عندي ما طلبتم مِن أجر ,*

*وإنكم حينئذ لمن المقربين لديَّ.*




*" قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ "(43)*


*قال موسى للسحرة مريدًا إبطال سحرهم* 

*وإظهار أن ما جاء به ليس سحرًا:*

*ألقوا ما تريدون إلقاءه من السحر.*


*" فَأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ "(44)*

*فألقَوا حبالهم وعصيَّهم, وخُيِّل للناس أنها حيَّات تسعى,* 

*وأقسموا بعزة فرعون قائلين: إننا لنحن الغالبون.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*" فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ "(45)*


*فألقى موسى عصاه, فإذا هي حية عظيمة,*

*تبتلع ما صدر منهم من إفك وتزوير.*



*" فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ "(46)*



*" قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ "(47)*

*" رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ "(48)*

*فلما شاهدوا ذلك ,*

*وعلموا أنه ليس من تمويه السحرة,*

*آمنوا بالله وسجدوا له ,*

*وقالوا: آمنَّا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون.*




*" قَالَ آمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ*

*فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ*

*لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ "(49)*


*قال فرعون للسحرة مستنكرًا:*

*آمنتم لموسى بغير إذن مني ,*

*وقال موهمًا أنَّ فِعْل موسى سحر:*

*إنه لكبيركم الذي علَّمكم السحر ,*

*فلسوف تعلمون ما ينزل بكم من عقاب:*

*لأقطعنَّ أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف:*

*بقطع اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى أو عكس ذلك ,*

*ولأصلبنَّكم أجمعين.*



*" قَالُوا لَا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ "(50)*

*" إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا*

*أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ "(51)*



*قال السحرة لفرعون:*

*لا ضرر علينا فيما يلحقنا من عقاب الدنيا,*

*إنا راجعون إلى ربنا فيعطينا النعيم المقيم.*

*إنا نرجو أن يغفر لنا ربنا خطايانا من الشرك وغيره;*

*لكوننا أول المؤمنين في قومك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 266 )*
*
من سورة الشعراء

{ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ *

قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ *

فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ 

فَانْفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ *

وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ الْآَخَرِينَ * 

وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ *

ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الْآَخَرِينَ *

إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ * 

وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ }


[ 61 - 68 ]




" فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ "(61)


فلما رأى كل واحد من الفريقين الآخر قال أصحاب موسى:

إنَّ جَمْعَ فرعون مُدْرِكنا ومهلكنا.


" قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ "(62)

قال موسى لهم: كلَّا ليس الأمر كما ذكرتم فلن تُدْرَكوا;

إن معي ربي بالنصر ,

سيهديني لما فيه نجاتي ونجاتكم.


" فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ

فَانْفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ "(63)

فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر ,

فضرب , فانفلق البحر إلى اثني عشر طريقًا بعدد قبائل بني إسرائيل ,

فكانت كل قطعة انفصلت من البحر كالجبل العظيم.


" وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ الْآخَرِينَ "(64)
" وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ "(65)
" ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الْآخَرِينَ "(66)


وقرَّبْنا هناك فرعون وقومه حتى دخلوا البحر,

وأنجينا موسى ومَن معه أجمعين.

فاستمر البحر على انفلاقه حتى عبروا إلى البر ,

ثم أغرقنا فرعون ومن معه بإطباق البحر عليهم

بعد أن دخلوا فيه متبعين موسى وقومه.


" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ "(67)


إن في ذلك الذي حدث لَعبرة عجيبة دالة على قدرة الله , 

وما صار أكثر أتباع فرعون مؤمنين مع هذه العلامة الباهرة.


" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ "(68)

بعزته أهلك الكافرين المكذبين , 

وبرحمته نجَّى موسى ومَن معه أجمعين.

**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 267 )
**

من سورة الشعراء



**{ وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ *

إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ * 

قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ أَصْنَامًا فَنَظَلُّ لَهَا عَاكِفِينَ *

قَالَ هَلْ يَسْمَعُونَكُمْ إِذْ تَدْعُونَ *

أَوْ يَنْفَعُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَضُرُّونَ *

قَالُوا بَلْ وَجَدْنَا آَبَاءَنَا كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ *

قَالَ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ *

أَنْتُمْ وَآَبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُونَ * 

فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِي إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ *

الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ *

وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ *

وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ *

وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ *

وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ * 

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ *

وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآَخِرِينَ *

وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ *

وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ *

وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ * يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ *

إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ }**


**[ 69 - 89 ]


" وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ "(69)

" إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ "(70)


واقصص على الكافرين - أيها الرسول - خبر إبراهيم حين قال لأبيه وقومه:

أي شيء تعبدونه؟


" قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ أَصْنَامًا فَنَظَلُّ لَهَا عَاكِفِينَ "(71)

قالوا: نعبد أصنامًا , فنَعْكُف على عبادتها.

" قَالَ هَلْ يَسْمَعُونَكُمْ إِذْ تَدْعُونَ "(72)

" أَوْ يَنْفَعُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَضُرُّونَ "(73)


قال إبراهيم منبهًا على فساد مذهبهم:

هل يسمعون دعاءكم إذ تدعونهم, 

أو يقدِّمون لكم نفعًا إذا عبدتموهم ,

أو يصيبونكم بضر إذا تركتم عبادتهم؟


" قَالُوا بَلْ وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ "(74)


قالوا: لا يكون منهم شيء من ذلك ,

ولكننا وجدنا آباءنا يعبدونهم,

فقلَّدناهم فيما كانوا يفعلون.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*" قَالَ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ "(75)
" أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُونَ "(76)
" فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِي إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ "(77)

" الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ "(78)
" وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ "(79)
" وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ "(80)
" وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ "(81)
" وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ "(82)


قال إبراهيم:

أفأبصرتم بتدبر ما كنتم تعبدون من الأصنام

التي لا تسمع ولا تنفع ولا تضر , 

أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون من قبلكم؟ 

فإن ما تعبدونهم من دون الله أعداء لي ,

لكن رب العالمين ومالك أمرهم هو وحده الذي أعبده. 

هو الذي خلقني في أحسن صورة 

فهو يرشدني إلى مصالح الدنيا والآخرة 

وهو الذي ينعم عليَّ بالطعام والشراب ,

وإذا أصابني مرض فهو الذي يَشْفيني ويعافيني منه ,

وهو الذي يميتني في الدينا بقبض روحي,

ثم يحييني يوم القيامة, 

لا يقدر على ذلك أحد سواه,

والذي أطمع أن يتجاوز عن ذنبي يوم الجزاء.


" رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ "(83)


قال إبراهيم داعيًا ربه: 

ربِّ امنحني العلم والفهم , وألحقني بالصالحين , واجمع بيني وبينهم في الجنة.


" وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ "(84)

واجعل لي ثناء حسنًا وذكرًا جميلًا في الذين يأتون بعدي إلى يوم القيامة.*
*

**" وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ "(85)

واجعلني من عبادك الذين تورثهم نعيم الجنة.


" وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ "(86)

واصفح لأبي عن شركه بك , ولا تعاقبه عليه, 

إنه كان ممن ضل عن سبيل الهدى فكفر بك. 

وهذا قبل أن يتبين لإبراهيم أن أباه عدو لله,

فلما تبيَّن له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه.


" وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ "(87)
" يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ "(88)
" إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ "(89)



ولا تُلْحق بي الذل , 

يوم يخرج الناس من القبور للحساب والجزاء ,

يوم لا ينفع المال والبنون أحدًا من العباد ,

إلا مَن أتى الله بقلب سليم من الكفر والنفاق والرذيلة.

**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 268 )
* *
** من سورة الشعراء

{ وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ

وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ

وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ 
أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ
مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
هَلْ يَنْصُرُونَكُمْ 
أَوْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ

فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ

وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ }

*[ 90 - 95 ]



 
*" وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ "(90)

وقُرِّبت الجنة للذين اجتنبوا الكفر والمعاصي ,
 وأقبلوا على الله بالطاعة.

" وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ "(91)

وأُظهرت النار للكافرين الذين ضَلُّوا عن الهدى ,
 وتجرَّؤوا, على محارم الله وكذَّبوا رسله.

" وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ "(92)

" مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ هَلْ يَنْصُرُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ "(93)

وقيل لهم توبيخًا:
 أين آلهتكم التي كنتم تعبدونها مِن دون الله , 
وتزعمون أنها تشفع لكم اليوم ؟
 
هل ينصرونكم
, فيدفعون العذاب عنكم, 

أو ينتصرون
 بدفع العذاب عن أنفسهم ؟

 لا شيء من ذلك.

" فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ "(94)

" وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ "(95)

فجُمِعوا وألقُوا في جهنم , 
هم والذين أضلوهم 
وأعوان إبليس 
الذين زيَّنوا لهم الشر,

 لم يُفْلِت منهم أحد.
** 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 269 )
*
*
** من سورة الشعراء

{* * قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ 
  تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ
  إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 

  وَمَا أَضَلَّنَا إِلَّا الْمُجْرِمُونَ* 
*فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ 
  وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ* 
*فَلَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ* }

[ 96 - 102 ]


 *" قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ "(96)
" تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ "(97)
" إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ "(98)
" وَمَا أَضَلَّنَا إِلَّا الْمُجْرِمُونَ "(99)

قالوا معترفين بخطئهم , 
وهم يتنازعون في جهنم مع مَن أضلوهم ,
 تالله إننا كنا في الدنيا في ضلال واضح لا خفاء فيه;
 إذ نسويكم
 برب العالمين
 المستحق للعبادة وحده.

 وما أوقعنا في هذا المصير السيِّئ 
إلا المجرمون
الذين دعونا إلى
عبادة غير الله
 فاتبعناهم.

" فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ "(100)
" وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ "(101)

 فلا أحدَ يشفع لنا ,
 ويخلِّصنا من العذاب ,
 ولا مَن يَصْدُق في مودتنا ويشفق علينا.

" فَلَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ "(102)
فليت لنا رجعة إلى الدنيا, 
فنصير من جملة المؤمنين الناجين.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*( 270 )
*
*
** من سورة النمل

{* *وَتَفَقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ 
فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ 
أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ

**لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ
 أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ 
** فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ 
وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ*

*إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
 وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ 

**وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا 
يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
 وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ
 فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ 
فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ

**أَلَّا يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ
 الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ
**اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ 
رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ*}
*
[ 20- 26 ]



" وَتَفَقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ 
أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ "

" لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ 
أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ "

وتفقد سليمان حال الطير المسخرة له 
وحال ما غاب منها, 

وكان عنده هدهد متميز معروف فلم يجده,

 فقال:
 ما لي لا أرى الهدهد الذي أعهده؟ 

أسَتَره ساتر عني,
 أم أنه كان من الغائبين عني,
 فلم أره لغيبته؟ 

فلما ظهر أنه غائب قال:

 لأعذبنَّ هذا الهدهد عذابًا شديدًا
 لغيابه تأديبًا له,

 أو لأذبحنَّه عقوبة على ما فعل 
حيث أخل بما سُخِّر له, 
أو ليأتينِّي بحجة ظاهرة, 
فيها عذر لغيبته.

" فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ 
فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ 
وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ "

فمكث الهدهد زمنًا غير بعيد 
ثم حضر فعاتبه سليمان على مغيبه وتخلُّفه,

 فقال له الهدهد:

 علمت ما لم تعلمه من الأمر على وجه الإحاطة, 
وجئتك من مدينة "سبأ" بـ "اليمن" 
بخبر خطير الشأن,
 وأنا على يقين منه.

" إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ 
وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
 وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ "

إني وجدت امرأةً تحكم أهل "سبأ",
 وأوتيت من كل شيء من أسباب الدنيا,
 ولها سرير عظيم القدر, 
تجلس عليه لإدارة ملكها.

" وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ 
فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ
 فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ "

وجدتُها هي وقومها يعبدون الشمس
معرضين عن عبادة الله,

 وحسَّن لهم الشيطان أعمالهم السيئة 
التي كانوا يعملونها,

 فصرفهم عن 
الإيمان بالله وتوحيده,

 فهم لا يهتدون
 إلى الله 
وتوحيده وعبادته وحده.

" أَلَّا يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ
 الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
 وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ "

" اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ
 رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ "

حسَّن لهم الشيطان ذلك;
 لئلا يسجدوا لله
 الذي يُخرج المخبوء المستور
 في السموات والأرض من المطر والنبات 
وغير ذلك,

 ويعلم ما تُسرُّون وما تظهرون.

 الله الذي لا معبود 
يستحق العبادة سواه,

 رب العرش العظيم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تفسير الفاتحة

تأليف :
شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
*
*http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/364166/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*معنى قول الله عز وجل :

{ والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلهاً آخر }


**سماحة الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز
رحمه الله تعالى

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/fatawa/114
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*246744:*

* لا تجوز صلاة الجنازة على المشرك شركا أكبر .*
 


*السؤال:*
*
هل تجوز صلاة الجنازة على :*
* الساحر (لا أحد يعلم أنه ساحر إلا كاتب هذا السؤال)*
* المنافق (لا أحد يعلم أنه منافق إلا كاتب هذا السؤال)*
* المشرك شركاً أكبر 
*
*(لا أحد يعلم عن حالته تلك إلا سائل هذا السؤال) 
*

* وهل يختلف الأمر إن كان قريباً 
*
*كأن يكون أباً أو أمّا أو أخاً.. الخ ؟ 
*

*ومن  هم الذين لا يجب أن تصلى عليهم صلاة الجنازة ؟*
* وما الدليل ؟*

*https://islamqa.info/ar/246744*
*
*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*49016:

 حقيقة العبودية لله تعالى 

قرأت في السؤال رقم (11804) 
أن الغاية من خلق البشر
 هي أن يفردوا الله تعالى بالعبادة

 فهل توضح لي حقيقة العبادة ؟

https://islamqa.info/ar/49016*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------

